#ubuntu-beginners 2011-01-31
<gunndawg> ibuclaw: yeah I figured thats why it works, just funny though
<holstein> its funny that it gets labeld that
<holstein> instead of intel 82801I or whatever
<gunndawg> yeah
<gunndawg> hmmm now that, that issue is resolved, what shall my next project be
<seidos> gunndawg: i told you, my condolences on having a toshiba ;).
<geirha> gunndawg: Make an awesome open source game
<gunndawg> seidos: I have no problems with it. I dont have the money to buy one of those $2,000 laptops
<gunndawg> seidos: bang for money, cant beat what I got, I enjoy this laptop
<gunndawg> geirha: well I am a C/C++ developer but have not developed on linux, only winblowz, so i am not familiar with the structure yet
<seidos> gunndawg: it's not about $ is it?  i guess the question is what notebooks have the best value
<gunndawg> seidos: of course its about money, cant have what you cant afford, heh
<seidos> i paid $600 for mine
<gunndawg> seidos: wow, I paid $250 for mine, brand new
<gunndawg> seidos: well my family did, I got it for xmas
<gunndawg> seidos: I take that back, it was $300
<gunndawg> seidos: is urs black with the carbon fiber shell/case?
<aveilleux> gunndawg: Why do you demean Windows like that?... I use Windows on a regular basis and I don't mind it.
<kristian-aalborg> http://linuxshellaccount.blogspot.com/2008/09/famous-quotations-script-for-linux-and.html <--- fun stuff, scripts to lookup different pages
<gunndawg> aveilleux: it's all in fun, most the world uses windows so its obviously done something right
<aveilleux> gunndawg: Marketing done right, certainly
<gunndawg> aveilleux: I just like having more control over most all aspects of my system, and because of taht I have so far really really enjoyed linux, it's been a great experience
<gunndawg> aveilleux: learning something new every day
<aveilleux> gunndawg: I am by no means defending Windows, it just really irks me when someone takes a jab at it like that
<aveilleux> gunndawg: more often than not it's a new Linux convert, fresh in the "everything about Windows is awful" phase
<gunndawg> aveilleux: sorry, I admit i am in that phase
<nit-wit> we always hate those that took from us with no returns but heartbreak.
<gunndawg> nit-wit: what? lol
<nit-wit> gunndawg, just being stupid.:)
<gunndawg> nit-wit: lol ok
<aveilleux> gunndawg: Just see nit-wit's name ;-)
<nit-wit> gunndawg, I never really used MS and hardly now, there must be some good to it I just don't need it.
<gunndawg> nit-wit: well I kept XP on my desktop for gaming, though I am quite enjoying some of these linux games
<gunndawg> nit-wit: plus I dont intend to do any hardcore gaming on this laptop anyways, so linux is perfect
<holstein> new machine, and no more buntu stickers :/
<nit-wit> holstein, you have a new computer/
<holstein> new to me :)
<nit-wit> holstein, desktop or laptop
<holstein> i found an EEE1001 on craigslist
<holstein> battery doesnt seem trashed
<holstein> SO, i install lucid on it
<holstein> wifi doesnt work
<holstein> some hot keys are funky
<holstein> i update
<holstein> get the latest kernel
<holstein> and everything is working :)
<nit-wit> holstein, cool I have a acer aspire d250 pretty similiar
<holstein> nit-wit: 10.10?
<gunndawg> holstein: nice
<nit-wit> holstein, I heve W7 10.10 and natty on a sdhc card
<holstein> nice
<holstein> i kept win7
<holstein> i dont have anymore windows boxes in the house
<holstein> might come in handy helping a family member or something
<nit-wit> W7 is not a bad Os I just never use it except for the word PPT right now for a class midterm. I am one class from fulfilling my major Yipeeee
<holstein> i wouldnt know
<holstein> seems like i have windows7 stater
<holstein> not sure what that means
<holstein> i made sure grub found it
<nit-wit> holstein, the W7 was on the eeepc
<holstein> yup
<holstein> i did a recovery
<nit-wit> score as far as a free OS, starter is the basic home probably
<nit-wit> I was just thinking recovery, does it still have the rec partition
<holstein> ApOgEE__: the interface?
<holstein> nit-wit: i think i saved both
<holstein> pretty sure
<nit-wit> what did you use clonezilla
<holstein> i just saved them
<holstein> made a 100 GB free for buntu
<nit-wit> cool dd or through gparted
<holstein> gparted
<nit-wit> gparted is a amzing unit.:)
<nit-wit> *amazing
<holstein> i like the buntu utility too
<holstein> well, i just checked
<holstein> its from red-hat too
<nit-wit> i found the complete list of bill laswells work and producing.
<holstein> still, very nice
<aveilleux> holstein: gparted is a GNOME tool... it's not distribution-specific. None of the programs on Ubuntu except Ubuntu One and the Software Center are.
<nit-wit> An amazing list of people http://www.silent-watcher.net/billlaswell/discography/alphabeticalindex.html
<holstein> thanks aveilleux
<holstein> i was assuming that ubuntu had packaged the 'disk utility'
<holstein> but your vilagance is not un-noticed
<holstein> or un-appreciated :)
<nit-wit> lol
<aveilleux> holstein: Oh, you mean Palimpsest? Same deal with that...
<johnny77> Is there a way to get a script listed in the open with drop down box in a files properties?
<holstein> aveilleux: i was talking about 'disk utility'
<aveilleux> holstein: Yes, Palimpsest. That's the official name.
<holstein> system - administration - disk utility
<holstein> cool
<holstein> yeah, has 'red-hat' in the 'about' section
<aveilleux> holstein: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palimpsest_Disk_Utility
<holstein> i though it had originated at buntu
<aveilleux> johnny77: Yes, if you right-click the file "Open with other Application..." and use the dropdown arrow "Use a custom command"
<johnny77> aveilleux: the custom command can be the path to a script file?
<aveilleux> johnny77: Yes, assuming you've chmod +x'd it
<johnny77> aveilleux: that means made it executable right?
<aveilleux> johnny77: Yes
<johnny77> aveilleux: I can't get it to work. I put in the path, but then when I go to check it, the path is gone.
<aiman201> is this ubuntu beginner?
<aveilleux> aiman201: You're in the right place
<eternal> stupid people
<seidos> T_T
<aiman201> okay, i've tried the ubuntu 10.10 on my mac snow leopard. it is remarkably slow, is it because it is not installed?
<eternal> stupid
<aiman201> whats ur problem
<ddecator> eternal: ?
<aveilleux> aiman201: Which Mac are you running it on?
<aiman201> mac os x 10.6.6
<aveilleux> aiman201: No, what hardware? The OS version is irrelevant.
<aiman201> macbookpro 7, is that what u mean?
<aveilleux> aiman201: Are you in Ubuntu now?
<seidos> aiman201: it is probably running "slow" since you are running it off a CD or DVD?
<aiman201> nope, im in Mac
<aveilleux> aiman201: You mean "OSX"
<aiman201> yes
<aveilleux> aiman201: go to Apple > About this Mac > More Info... and tell us the generation name in the "Model Identifier" field
<aiman201> MacBookPro7, 1
<aveilleux> aiman201: Yeah, like seidos said, it's probably because you're running off the CD and not the hard drive
<aiman201> okay
<aveilleux> aiman201: the SuperDrive is god-awfully slow
<aiman201> i see
<aiman201> one more thing
<aveilleux> aiman201: Before you get too far into it, though, I suggest you swing by here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro7-1/Maverick
<aiman201> the display seems to be poorly lit, what may be the problem
<aiman201> okay
<kristian-aalborg> http://www.scraundler.com/images/b3ta/usb.jpg
<kristian-aalborg> booh
<kristian-aalborg> :)
<aveilleux> aiman201: Vae you tried using the hotkeys to brighten the display? (Fn + F2)
<aveilleux> aiman201: Have*
<aiman201> yes
<aiman201> to the max
<aveilleux> aiman201: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro7-1/Maverick#Screen
<aveilleux> aiman201: Once you install Ubuntu to the hard drive, you can do that
<aiman201> okay got it
<aiman201> thank you guys
<eternal> aiman201, stupid go away
<ddecator> eternal: please be respectful of others
<eternal> don't tell me please
<eternal> i hate this word
<aveilleux> !ops
<ubot2> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - bodhizazen, nhandler, paultag, Rocket2DMn, ibuclaw, cprofitt, Tronyx, PriceChild, Hellow, Silver-Fox-, or PabloRubianes!
<holstein> i'll say it agian without please
<eternal> i don't like the word respectful too
<eternal> you don't know anything about respect
<bazhang> eternal, please see PM
<eternal> use windows. don't use silly ubuntu
<aveilleux> A friendly reminder: DNFTT
<holstein> hehe
<aveilleux> I woner...
<aveilleux> wonder
<aveilleux> !dnftt
<holstein> aveilleux: you running buntu on a mac?
<ubot2> Factoid 'dnftt' not found
<aveilleux> damn
<zkriesse> eternal: If you have a complaint or an issue with Ubuntu or just love windows please go to #windows
<aveilleux> holstein: Indeed I am
<zkriesse> !language | aveilleux
<ubot2> aveilleux: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ddecator> zkriesse: dnftt :p
<aveilleux> drat
<zkriesse> Gotcha
<holstein> aveilleux: i had a hard time with lucid on an intel mac
<holstein> one of the early ones
<holstein> 1,2 i want to say
<aveilleux> holstein: Which model
<holstein> ive been meaning to try again with 10.10
<eternal> use windows. don't use silly ubuntu
<aveilleux> holstein: 1,2 only tells me the generation and revision
<holstein> just a macbook
<holstein> old white ones
<eternal> use windows. don't use silly ubuntu
<holstein> im not worried about it anymore
<JackyAlcine> eternal: Leave.
<holstein> i just hear about folks doing it successfully
<aveilleux> JackyAlcine: DNFTT
<holstein> and i wonder what i was doing wrong
<zkriesse> JackyAlcine: Don't feed the trolls
<zkriesse> They never get full
<eternal> shut up stupid
<JackyAlcine> zkriesse, aveilleux: Alright, sorry, I'm just a bit provokable.
<aveilleux> holstein: You mean 2,1?
<holstein> aveilleux: id need to check
<holstein> to confirm
<holstein> maybe i'll hit you up sometime
<holstein> when i have a 10.10 CD
<holstein> and a few minutes
<aveilleux> holstein: Well according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook2-1/Karmic there is no 1,2
<aveilleux> er
<holstein> and the computer in front of me
<aveilleux> holstein: I mean https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<holstein> 2,1 is probably it
<holstein> had the green cam issue
<holstein> aveilleux: do you leave it on for a long time?
<holstein> like a week or so?
<aveilleux> holstein: I solved that by using ws4gl, which has a blue-red invert effect
<aveilleux> holstein: It's been up for... let me see
<aveilleux> holstein: uptime tells me "20:30:53 up 17 days, 8:08"
<holstein> interesting
<holstein> i had something that seemed like a hardware issue
<holstein> it would run for like a week
<aveilleux> holstein: Granted, I'm running a Mini, not a Macbook
<holstein> then in the period of a couple minutes, the mouse would go strange
<holstein> and it would lock up
<holstein> hard
<holstein> and not recover
<holstein> it doesnt do that running snow leopard
<holstein> so im assuming its not a hardware issue
<holstein> its an old one anyways
<holstein> it was acutally very nice *while it was working properly
<paultag> aveilleux: hey
<paultag> aveilleux: is everything OK?
<aveilleux> paultag: available for a PM?
<eternal> use windows. don't use silly ubuntu
<paultag> aveilleux: always
<aveilleux> paultag: Or not
<paultag> aveilleux: humm?
<zkriesse> Finally
<zkriesse> Thanks paultag
<paultag> sure.
<paultag> aveilleux: thanks for the heads up aveilleux
<paultag> I was not watching, I was on minecraft
<aveilleux> paultag: No problem
<zkriesse> I did that kick long ago
<zkriesse> In my mind
<zkriesse> :D
<paultag> heh
<paultag> OK. Back to minecraft. Poke me in #whube if you need me, thats linked to my server
<gunndawg> hey folks, im trying to get into C Linux Programming and clinuxpro.com seems like a decent site but cant find his tutorials, am I blind? lol
<gunndawg> he keeps saying in his articles "if you find any errors in the tutorials please email me" yet I see no tutorials, lol
<jasono> Hello. Does anyone know how to use Blender?
<holstein> jasono: its slow over there
<holstein> BUT you can try #ubuntustudio
<holstein> maybe the ubuntustudio mailing list
<jasono> Thank you holstein
<holstein> i know folks use it
<holstein> dont see them often though
<jasono> holstein
<jmarsden> gunndawg: Check out http://www.physics.drexel.edu/courses/Comp_Phys/General/C_basics/ instead
<aveilleux> My aunt teaches as Drexel
<aveilleux> at*
<holstein> jasono: yo
<gunndawg> jmarsden, thanks
<jasono> Hey. Still can't find "help." Are you sure you have no experience? Is there alternate software I can use?
<holstein> jasono: what are you trying to do?
<jmarsden> gunndawg: You're welcome.  If you want something more "computer science-y", there is also http://www.cs.cf.ac.uk/Dave/C/
<holstein> ive only started blender
<holstein> maybe twice
<jmarsden> jasono: Have you gone through the tutorials at http://www.blendercookie.com/getting-started-with-blender/ ?
<jasono> holstein I am trying to make a 3D atom
<jasono> jmarsded I don't have time..
<holstein> jasono: maybe inkscape?
<holstein> not easy either though really
<jasono> :/
<jmarsden> jasono: Are you a graphics-oriented visual artist type person, or a programmer type person?  If the latter, you could try using OpenSCAD which is more CAD oriented but script based, so programmers tend to "get it" quickly...
<jmarsden> http://www.openscad.org/ for info on that one.
<jasono> jmarsden I'm still learning programming I saw that program but it was hard to install...
<jmarsden> Really?  I can probably help you with the install... I've packaged it for Ubuntu (in my PPA, not officially yet!)...
<holstein> jmarsden: you mind to link that PPA here?
<holstein> that comes up in
<jasono> jmarsden Yeah but, still learning. I don't know much.
<holstein> #ubuntustudio sometimes
<holstein> jmarsden: and if you dont mind, i'll share it
<jmarsden> Sure.  https://launchpad.net/~jmarsden/+archive/ppa (had to check which PPA I put it in!)
<holstein> jmarsden: thanks :)
<jmarsden> I think there is now a newer package set than mine, I'll try to find the guy who did that one, in case it helps...
<jmarsden> jasono: So, if you want, you can do    sudo apt-add-repository ppa:jmarsden/ppa  && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install openscad    # and you should have my packages installed and ready to use
<jasono> jmarsden Alright, I guess I'll try. Don't think it'll work on safe mode?
<jasono> I'm on safe mode.
<jmarsden> You should know that I do more packaging than work in OpenSCAD, though :)  I am on the reprap.org core team, and a lot of Reprappers use OpenSCAD.  What is "safe mode" in Ubuntu?
<jmarsden> To me "safe mode: means I have recent backups I trust :)
<jasono> Oh. You created OpenSCAD. I don't know :D All I know is it doesn't start up anything.
<jmarsden> Well, I know the guys who wrote OpenSCAD.  And I wrote some patches for it, and I packaged it for Ubuntu... I am not really an author of OpenSCAD itself.
<jasono> oh cool
<jmarsden> Assuming you trust me (!), try the command    sudo apt-add-repository ppa:jmarsden/ppa  && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install openscad
<jasono> okey
<jasono> E: Unable to locate package openscad
<jmarsden> Hmmm.  What release of Ubuntu are you running?
<jasono> 10.10
<jmarsden> OK... i386 (32bit) or amd64 (64bit)?
<jasono> i386
<jasono> nvm jmarsden
<jmarsden> OK.  Looks like I only built for Lucid (10.04).  I'll fire off a build for Maverick in a few minutes...
<jasono> All of this is going to take long, it's okey.
<jasono> I started it on Blender but need help.
<jmarsden> If you are new to 3D and want "instant" you are in for disappointment.
<r00t4rd3d> takes years to master any 3d app
<r00t4rd3d> months just to learn the basics
<holstein> jasono: theres http://puredata.info/
<holstein> but im sure its just as challenging to take on
<jasono> Thanks holstein
<paultag> 1/msg chanserv hello
<paultag> Oh shucks
<paultag> !test
<ubot2> Failed!
<paultag> damn.
<paultag> !test | paultag
<ubot2> paultag, please see my private message
<paultag> score
 * jmarsden wonders if #ubuntu-beginners is an appropriate place for testing bots?
<paultag> jmarsden: perhaps not, but I'm working on a local issue with my irc client, and needed fake traffic.
<paultag> jmarsden: and since I'm the most senior member on this team here right now, meh! :)
<jmarsden> Setting a good example :)  OK...
<paultag> jmarsden: duh :)
<ddecator> uh oh, he's drunk with power :p
<paultag> ddecator: just plain drunk right now :)
<ddecator> close enough
<JackyAlcine> I got a problem; I'm trying to adjust my volume and I get this dialog: http://i.imgur.com/4QPIH.jpg
<bioterror> maye pulseaudio
<NikS> ohh..
<jmarsden> jasono: In case you still have not mastered Blender and want to try OpenSCAD, my PPA now has OpenSCAD packages for Lucid, Maverick and Natty available.
<jasono> Thanks, will install later. I figured it out.
<gunndawg> What is Blender and OpenSCAD, sounds interesting
<aveilleux> gunndawg: Blender is a 3D modeling and animation program, and OpenSCAD is a CAD (Computer-aided design) program
<jmarsden> gunndawg: They are applications for creating 3D objects, but each works in a very different way.  http://openscad.org and http://www.blender.org have more details
<jmarsden> aveilleux: Both export .STL files, so despite their different approaches, there are applications for which either one can be used, depending on which the user finds easier to work with.  For example, people have created STL files for use with RepRap (http://reprap.org ) in both Blender and OpenSCAD.
<gunndawg> oh ok, thx jmarsden and aveilleux
<bethdo97> I had ubuntu installed on one partition of my HD and created another partition of my harddrive and installed Windows Vista. I had the  system able to boot to Windows and if I inserted the live disc it would boot to ubuntu 10.10.  I then went on to install Windows 7 today andd after doing that I shut down the system and reinserted the live disk to boot via the live disk to the ubuntu hard drive and reinstall Ubuntu.  It came 
<bethdo97> Try it started tto load and then showed a failed to load eror that I think has somthing to do with the video drivers and then it defaulted into the terminal prompt signed in under ubbuntu just as if I had in gone into the trial dessktop.  What might be the issue now?
<bethdo97> Do I need tto fix the dissk partition andd eliminatte the partition where ubuntu wasoriginally installed.
<bethdo97> Ths occurs whether I boot thru the live CD or theu wubi
<gunndawg> bethdo97: in my experience with messing with windows and ubuntu partitions, I've found it to be rather difficult due to the NTFS and EXT3, or EXT4 file systems being so different
<gunndawg> bethdo97: not that it has anything to do with your problem, just saying
<bethdo97> gunndawg: probably is thou because Windows in telling me that I need to troubleshoot a problem with my mass storage device connected to my system.  It sayys it can't load driivers for  the device.  I am guessing what Windows is talking about is the 100gb partition created for ubuntu
<gunndawg> bethdo97: yes possibly, honestly I just got rid of windows all together and just gave ubuntu the whole hdd, then again im on a laptop with just a 250gb hdd
<aveilleux> bethdo97: Windows can't read Linux (ext4) partitions
<bethdo97> Is there a way to use a partitioning program to do away with the part relaated to ubuntu and then reinstal it thru the live cd?
<gunndawg> aveilleux: you just re-hashed what I said in less than 2 lines, lol
<gunndawg> bethdo97: you can try partition magic on windows
<aveilleux> bethdo97: While you were on the LiveCD, did you use the partitioner to delete and re-create the Linux partitions?
<bethdo97> gunndawg: Will it run in Windows?
<gunndawg> bethdo97: its a windows program
<gunndawg> bethdo97: designed for windows ;)
<bethdo97> aveilleux: no I was trying to boot with the live cd thru the trial roott.  Not totally reinstall ubuntu.  Maybe that was my issue, I needed to choose install ubuntu and go to the partitioner where I could have recreated the ubuntu partition and reloaded the ubuntu OS
<aveilleux> bethdo97: Um.... just running the LiveCD won't install Ubuntu.
<kbitz> I installed Ubuntu on one of my boxes running Windows 7.  Can anyone advise on the best way to backup files?  If possible I'd like to stay on the Ubuntu side and backup folders from both the Windows and Ubuntu sides.
<kbitz>   I made one attempt with Deja Dup, but Ubuntu seems to limit folder size when I create one so it runs out of space.  The drive has plenty of free space on it.
<aveilleux> kbitz: Where did you make the duplication to? Because backing up files from one part of the hard drive to another is not helpful.
<bethdo97> aveilleux: I know that but when you boot intto the desktop there is a link to install ubuntu 10.10 that I used last time to get ubuntu up and running and connected to do the updates.
<kbitz> good logic :-).  I made it to a folder named backup in Ubuntu.  If I hooked up an external drive... would that yeild better results?
<kbitz> I was really just testing it out, ultimatley i'd be using external media
<kbitz> then I got hung up on the fact ubuntu was limiting storage space on me
<aveilleux> kbitz: Your Ubuntu partition is probably smaller than you think it is.
<kbitz> i'm sure... I installed with wubi, so theoretically it doesnt have its own partition correct?
<aveilleux> kbitz: WUBI STRIKES AGAIN
<kbitz> rofl
<aveilleux> kbitz: Wubi has a file that takes up space in the Windows partition, that acts as the "partition"
 * nlsthzn is scared of WUBI...
<kbitz> i see
<aveilleux> kbitz: Avoid Wubi if at all possible.
<kbitz> its possible, but then it does deserve some credit... i wouldnt have discovered how much more I like ubuntu.
<kbitz> i take it i will continue to have issues like this with wubi, so I will do a stand-alone install
<kbitz> thanks
<bethdo97> when I go into the Windows 7 disk management proogram I can see  my ext4 formatted hard drive and it says it is heealthy but that it is not accessible
<madsailor> bethdo97, , how is it going with dualbooting win7 and ubuntu?
<aveilleux> bethdo97: Yes, Windows can't access ext4 partitions
<bethdo97> Should I go in an reclaim that space by resiznig my windows hard drive or by reformmatting thaat partition as a NTFS paartition and then running the ubuntu CD and rreinstalling ubuntu in that partition
<aveilleux> bethdo97: You can use the partition manager on the Ubuntu LiveCD to delete, then re-create the Ubuntu partition
<kbitz> ... i have to ask.  What would be the difference between doing a stand alone install (no wubi).  and just continuing to use it and adding storage space.
<aveilleux> kbitz: You can't add storage space to a Wubi install.
<bethdo97> madsailor: I finaly had Ubuntu and Vista working as a dual boot, so I went on and installed Win7 and then tryied to get back to the Ubuntu tru the live CD and instead of  going to the ubuntu desktop by using the live trial option it booted to the terminal logged in as ubuntu@ubuntu
<madsailor> bethdo97, how many partitions are on your drive at the moment?
<bethdo97> madsailor: 3 - 100gb formatted as ext4; 100 gb formatted as NTFS where Win 7 is and rest formatted as NTFS where I intend to put my son's music and videos that he will sometimes share witth others
<bethdo97> and so he will be able to access them from both Windows and Ubuntu
<bethdo97> madsailor: What I can't understand is why the trial desktop wouldn't load
<madsailor> bethdo97, sorry, lets back up one more step.  The intended outcome is Win7, ubuntu, and separate partition for music etc
<bethdo97> madsailor: Yes that is the plan
<bethdo97> If I go into the Ubuntu 10.10 install partitioner thru the live CD and select the current partition assigned to Ubuntu and reformat it, can I theen go on and reinstall Ubuntu innto that partition without having to addit back to the Windows partition and then take it out again
<madsailor> ok you installed win 7 on a non partitioned disk or pre partitionped?
<bethdo97> madsailor: I don't want to use WUBI if I can avoidit
<madsailor> bethdo97,  you shouldn't have to
<bethdo97> Prepartioned - The oly way I could get this computerup and ruunning again after the orignial hard ddrive died and I istalled a brand nw WD 500 gb HD was to install Ubuntu and then with an operating system in place on the hard drive, rinstall Vista and then 7
<bethdo97> It worked fine that way with Vista but when I added 7 it freaked out andd eliiminated the Ubuntu access and despite trying to get the windows bootloader or the Grub2 one to acknowledge the other oS, It didn't want to
<madsailor> bethdo97,  when you installed 7 it would have overwritten the MBR
<madsailor> your win7 is an upgrade disk built upon vista?
<madsailor> not a straight win7?
<bethdo97> madsailor: yes it is
<bethdo97> madsailor: I know that but  found instructions on how to add ubuntu back to the MBR by fixing Grub2
<madsailor> bethdo97, yes, that should be all you need to do
<bethdo97> What I was thinking about trying was to go into the partitioner in the Live CD and deleting the partition assigned to Ubuntu right now, add that back to the partition assigned to be th storage device and then recreate the ubuntu partition from the space assigned to storage, reinsttall ubuntu andd then fix the grub2 loader
<bethdo97> madsailor: In looking at the partitiion info under Windows the HD is actually divided into 4 parts because I forgot about the space assigned too the Linnux swap when I originally instaalled Ubuntu
<madsailor> bethdo97, that will erase the ubuntu you have installed and will require a complete reinstall of ubuntu
<bethdo97> madsailor: I know that but ssince the instructions I found about fixing th Grub2 inteerface, startt with  boot to Live desktop and using terminal to enter a command about the Ubuntu and I can't get to the live desktop I figured I would have to ge one more step and reinstal the whole shooting matchh.  Besides when I reinstall Ubuuntu won't I have to edit something so I can get  both Win7 & Ubuntu to show on bootup sso that he
<bethdo97> I don't have much other than the basic program installed yet on the Ubuntu patition because I didn't want to waste the time setting up Ubuntu with the extras just incase soomethig happened when I installed Windows 7
<madsailor> bethdo97, If you really want to start ubuntu from scratch you can, I don't know why you can't boot into the live cd desktop
<madsailor> when you boot from the cd does it come up with a list of options ....install to hd, run from this cd etc?
<bethdo97> I figure it has somethin to do with the updated drivers for display that were installed when I installed Windows 7
<madsailor> bethdo97, are you booting from the CD or inserting it while in windows?
<bethdo97> madsailor: Yes I get to that screen, and after selecting the try button, it starts to finish booting, a black screen comes up and says something about failed to lload i915 and then flashes a muxed color screen then goes to the terminal pprompt
<bethdo97> Booting fro the CD
<bioterror> intel <3
<bioterror> seems to be problems with GMA900
<madsailor> ok...you should be able to do all you need from the CLI, you don't need the GUI
<madsailor> bethdo97, I'm guessing you are already working from this page:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<madsailor> bethdo97, the guide really just uses the live CD to get to the CLI/terminal.  So even if you don't have the GUI you can do what you need with grub
<bethdo97> madsailor: I rebooted the system with the live C and the error that showedup was somthing about failing to query the uvc filter and failing to load the i915 driver
<madsailor> bethdo97, that's a video issue.  you should be able to do all you need from the CLI
<madsailor> even if the GUI isn't loading
<bethdo97> madsailor: Ok  selected install Ubuntu and when the preparing to install screen comes up th first 2 things have a check but there is an x in terms of connected to the internnet
<madsailor> bethdo97, so you have given up on trying to reinstall grub and plan on reinstalling ubuntu?
<bethdo97> Can I move forward and conect to internet once  have fixed the partitions
<madsailor> bethdo97, you're kind of moving in 2 directions here at the same time
<bethdo97> madsailor: Yes, the help file made a comment on problems that occur when attempting to install Windows 7 update to a drive where Ubuntu 10.04 and Vista weree already residing
<bethdo97> It  suggested reformatting the Ubuntu Partition and then reinstalling Ubuntu so that was where  was going to go with this.  Their othr option was to to use the WUBI and  install buntu as a program in Windows 7.  This 2nd option is not an option as ffar as I am conccerned
<gunndawg> madsailor: didnt see ya sneak in here, how is ya this evening ?
<bethdo97> madsailor: I am looking at it from the standpointt that the fix  grub option is not really an option and that I will have to fix the file architecture of the HD first to get everything to cohabitate
<bethdo97> madsailor: Will the not connected to the internet be an issue or will I be able to get that connected as I go thru the Ubuntu setup screens?
<madsailor> bethdo97, sounds good.  I would say get your win 7 and music etc partitions set (which I'm guessing they are ) then remove the linux partition while in windows so that it is listed as empty space, and then start the ubuntu install.  You can tell it to partition the free space for it's own use when you install
<madsailor> Hi gunndawg . blue pill or red?
<gunndawg> madsailor, blue
<bethdo97> madsailor: Ok here goes nothing; wil close this window to bottom of screen on my laptop while I work on this andwill return whenn I am done
<madsailor> bethdo97,  good luck
<Ten-Eight> hehehe
<Ten-Eight> hey madsailor and gunndawg
<gunndawg> madsailor, im still rockin the matrix theme :)
<gunndawg> hey Ten-Eight
<bethdo97> madsailor: What does the opption Revert do in the disk partitioning partt of the install?
<Ten-Eight> howdy
<madsailor> bethdo97,  good question, it's been a while since I've done an install, and that's an IMPORTANT step.  best look at ubuntu support pages or ask in #ubuntu
<madsailor> Ten-Eight, gunndawg it's a reunion. funny (though we should chat in #ubuntu-offtopic if it's not directly 'buntu related)
<gunndawg> madsailor: will see ya there :)
<bethdo97> how do you exit from the terminal?
<bethdo97> so I can reboot the computer
<bethdo97> how do you exit from the terminal
<geirha> You mean how to reboot from the console?
<geirha> sudo shutdown -r now
<geirha> (instead of now, you can give a number of minutes it should wait, and warn other users, before rebooting)
<geirha> Or do you want to switch from console to your logged in X session? If so Ctrl+Alt F7  (or F8 or F9, it depends a bit)
<JackyAlcine> geriha: sudo reboot works as well, and a bit more direct.
<geirha> Yeah, reboot basicly just runs shutdown -r now
<JackyAlcine> Or is it the other way around? o.O
<gunndawg> Does anyone know how to scroll the user list in weechat ?
<Puck`> page up?
<Puck`> at least in irssi that's how you do it ..
<gunndawg> naw, that just scrolls the chat
<gunndawg> not the user list
<Puck`> ohhh my mistake, there's no user list in irssi haha
<Puck`> sorry
<gunndawg> right, I used to use irssi
<gunndawg> Puck`: F12 scrolls the list down, but no F command scrolls it up, you would think F11 would
<bioterror> http://www.weechat.org/files/doc/devel/weechat_user.en.html#key_bindings_buffers_windows
<Puck`> haha, that's weird (:
<gunndawg> indeed
<Puck`> the main reason I use irssi, is because it doesn't have a nick list (:
<Puck`> /names is enough
<Puck`> hellou bioterror (:
<bioterror> hi
<bioterror> yeah, I've disabled that whole nicklist
<bioterror> horrible that is ,)
<gunndawg> does anyone know how to change the terminal key bindings? I need to make it so F11 does not fullscreen
<bioterror> gunndawg, sudo apt-get install rxvt-unicode
<gunndawg> bioterror: ok thats installed
<bioterror> urxvt is teh command
<gunndawg> ok that opened another terminal like window
<bioterror> yep
<bioterror> and use it :D
<gunndawg> bioterror: maybe you mis understood my question
<bioterror> gunndawg, easier to use real terminal instead of some with horrible bindings
<gunndawg> I want to un-bind F11 to terminal
<gunndawg> bioterror: I use weechat which is a text based/terminal based irc client
<bioterror> guess what: I'm using it too!
<bioterror> and I use rxvt-unicode
<gunndawg> so you dont know how to change the key bindings for ubuntu termindal ?
<gunndawg> terminal*
<bioterror> I just gave a less resource hungry kick ass application which does the same
<bioterror> +you
<gunndawg> bioterror: I understand that but i want to continue using what I have
<bioterror> and you should have working keybindings
<gunndawg> I just want to modify my termindal keybindings which was my original question
<bioterror> could possible be right click on the terminal
<bioterror> somekind of menu should appear
<gunndawg> yeah
<bioterror> but you should give urxvt a try ;)
<gunndawg> I fixed it with terminal, but thank you :)
<bioterror> I can remember that when copying stuff from irc to somewhere, that nicklist added it's stuff to pastings
<bioterror> one reason why I never didnt like to have it
<bioterror> maybe it's okay if you press ctrl+alt while copying text
<gunndawg> yeah, thats a bother, but oh well, I tried launching weechat in urxvt but it failed and gave errors
<JackyAlcine> paultag: Just so you know; I plan on contacting VoxForge once more regarding automated uploads and I'll ask them about licensing and mention the Creative Commons license.
<bethdo97>  I am installing 10.10 x386 versioin on a computer with Win 7 already instaled.  I do not want to use wubi .   want to install as a dual OS system. I have a partition picked out to put the instal on but what do  want to pick as the mount point?
<bethdo97> ExT4 is the correct file ssystem right?
<zkriesse> cprofitt: Good..me and phillw have to talk to you
<MrChrisDruif> bethdo97: If you don't want to make a separate partition for you files (which should get /home mountpoint) then you'd only have that partition root (which is the / mountpoint)
<MrChrisDruif> bethdo97: And indeed Ext4 is a good FS
<MrChrisDruif> Btw.....hai bethdo97 :)
<bethdo97> zkriesse: Wanted to thank you for all the help you gave getting my son's laptop functioning now I want to do the samething on mine
<zkriesse> bethdo97: Well thanks for the compliment...didn't think I helped all that much to be honest
<zkriesse> Glad to know my brain isn't completely fried out!
<cprofitt> zkriesse: ok.
<cprofitt> what is up?
<zkriesse> cprofitt: Thanks
<bethdo97> i have a hard drive on mine that had mintt as the ist OS and Win7 64bit aas the second.  Want to reformat 1st part and make thatmy ubuntu area.  2nd partition is WIn7 3rd part is Win Vista that I have tto keep on my system because they have not upgraded to windows at work System currently boots to win7 unless a 3 key input is received to get it to Vista.  Want to get rid of the Mint install on 1st partition reformat the area
<bethdo97> Currently whe the system boots up to Win 7 this partition is ignoredd completely by Windows since it is formaatted as eXT 3
<MrChrisDruif> Boot system with CD and select the first partition for installation ;)
<trinikrono_> #join ubuntu
<trinikrono_> :D
<MrChrisDruif> -o^
<guspur> assalam mualaikum
<guspur> good nite all
<javatexan> ive been given a pdf file that is setup with input fields, is there a viewer that allows you to update and save your changes?  The one I tried, I can make changes but they dont seem to save to file
<javatexan> i am currently in Document Viewer 2.32.0
<geirha> Hm. They might be Adobe extensions, in which case Adobe Reader might be your best bet. I'm merely guessing though.
<javatexan> k thak
<javatexan> thanks.
<johnny77> I not getting any sound.
<johnny77> I installed cmus and it was playing, but had no sound. Then I checked rhythmbox and it is the same.
<ibuclaw> johnny77, has it worked before ? :)
<bioterror> johnny77, check from your mixer that you have not muted anything
<bioterror> also it's a good thing to check device
<bioterror> my mother-in-law had similar case
<johnny77> ibuclaw: yes
<johnny77> bioterror: how do I check the mixer?
<ibuclaw> johnny77, audio indicator -> sound preferences
<ibuclaw> failing that, sometimes I find that it's actually turned off in alsamixer
<aveilleux> +1 ibuclaw
<bioterror> lubuntu actually misses that kind of mixer
<johnny77> There is no audio indicator in the system tray if that is what you are referring to. Also I know fluxbox itself does not control this, but could something not be loaded because I am running fluxbox?
<aveilleux> johnny77: Open Terminal and run "alsamixer"
<holstein> johnny77: you tried alsamixer?
<holstein> aveilleux: hehe :)
<aveilleux> holstein: SNAKED
<johnny77> aveilleux: alsamixer opened master and pcm are full and beep is empty.
<bioterror> johnny77, is there any MM letters in master and pcm
<bioterror> MM = muted, OO = non-mute
<johnny77> bioterror: yes, under master is mm.
<bioterror> press m
<johnny77> feels stupid... sorry for such a dumb question. I should have checked to see if it was muted.
<bioterror> yep
<bioterror> sometimes stupid things doesnt come in mind first
<aveilleux> johnny77: It's not obvious
<bioterror> johnny77, sudo alsactl store
<thales> Hello;  Nautilus file manager does not display / recognize recent files backed up on back-up HD (format: Ext4) using 'rsync -a'. However terminal command 'ls' shows all files.  Why?
<major_trini> refreshing it does not help? thales
<thales> nope
<thales> The file manager shows all files on primary disk drive but not on backup drive
<major_trini> thales: if you umount and stuff?
<thales> I will try to unmount and mount...
<thales> No success with unmount/ mount
<major_trini> what are you seeing in nautilus?
<major_trini> maybe it can be permissions thing thales
<major_trini> did you chmod the folder its in
<major_trini> thales: any success?
<thales> major_trini, I will try.. However, Nautilus seemed to have access since the original backup files are shown.
 * CensoredBiscuit is away: Oh baby, theres a shark in the water
<thales> major_trini checked permissions 'ls -l' and all should be displayed.
<thales> However, noted an phantom drive: media/disk2 {and the following phantom} media/disk2_
<thales> For all who are just joining: The file manager shows all files on primary disk drive but not on backup drive
<thales> Re-capture:  Nautilus file manager does not display / recognize recent files backed up on back-up HD (format: Ext4) using 'rsync -a'. However terminal command 'ls' shows all files.  Why?
<thales> I checked permissions 'ls -l' and all should be displayed.
<thales> I believe that the file manager Nautilus is displaying the phantom disk drive disk2_
<jezz> hi, anyone can help me please with disk idle time, ubuntu 10.10, i have install laptop-tools, but disks are going up and down very quickly
<jezz> if they power up I want to leave them powered up for some time before they power down again
<nlsthzn> jezz: have you checked the settings in Power Management?
<tronyx> what's fun and exciting?
<MrChrisDruif> Hmmm...the end of IPv4 range? :P
<tronyx> hasn't that been the harbinger for the past 4 years?
<tronyx> *of doom
<MrChrisDruif> Please join -team :)
<johnny77> join /#ubuntu
<ikt> tronyx, yup but now it's time :))
<ikt> also not the harbinger of doom
<ikt> just something that needs to happen
<ikt> but my country is switching to FTTH so we all get new modems which are ipv6 anyway
<MrChrisDruif> ftth?
<MrChrisDruif> ikt: ^
<ikt> fiber to the home
<MrChrisDruif> Awesome :D
<ikt> oh yeah
<ikt> 100mbit connections here we come :D
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<botcity> jealous much ! yeah me too !
<ikt> :P
<hajour> we go have that to possible this year if i have understand correct
<hajour> where i live
<gunndawg> Hey does linux use less battery on a laptop than say windows 7 ?
<gunndawg> obviously a lot of variables involved, but overall?
<MrChrisDruif> Windows got contracts with hardware manufacturers and can design better energy regulating software....so...it's about the same....for some better, some worse :)
<yofel> by default I would say a bit worse, but using powertop you can tweak that a bit
<gunndawg> ah ok
<yofel> well, you can tweak it at many places, put powertop is the best place to start
<gunndawg> powertop doesnt look like anything I should be messing with based on the screenshots of it that I am looking at
<gunndawg> yikes
<gunndawg> I cant even get weechat set up like I'd like it
<gunndawg> lol
<yofel> powertop won't do anything that a reboot won't revert
<gunndawg> yofel: ah ko
<gunndawg> ok*
<yofel> if anything, just starting it without telling it to do anything will tell you the current power usage and what's causing most cpu wakeups
<gunndawg> alright I got powertop runnin
<gunndawg> yofel, how do I run powertop as root from the terminal?
<MrChrisDruif> sudo powertop ?
<nhandler> Could I possibly get some help figuring out why a symlink in a userdir (apache2) pointed to a folder on an external drive (mounted via sshfs) is not shown in an apache directory listing? I think all of the permissions are set to allow apache to access them
<gunndawg> MrChrisDruif: thx, now powertop is displaying more info, though im not sure I know how to read this, lol
<gunndawg> Top causes for wakeups:
<bodyeuh> how about sudo ./powertop
<gunndawg>   22.3% (164.0)   [kernel scheduler] Load balancing tick
<gunndawg>   18.8% (138.6)D  chromium-browse
<gunndawg>   15.0% (110.4)   [ath9k] <interrupt>
<gunndawg>   10.4% ( 76.6)   [i915@pci:0000:00:02.0] <interrupt>
<gunndawg>    9.9% ( 72.9)   wineserver
<gunndawg>    6.7% ( 49.1)   alsa-sink
<yofel> well, it means that the kernel itself and chromium-browser are the largest reasons why your CPU is actually doing something
<yofel> followed by your wireless driver and graphics driver
<gunndawg> yofel: ah ok
<yofel> the C states you see above are the sleep states the CPU can enter
<yofel> the larget the number the less power the CPU uses
<yofel> the list you see are the resons why the CPU isn't in the deepest sleep state
<gunndawg> hm alright
<yofel> if your AC is connected you'll see a line with "no ACPI power usage estimate available"
<gunndawg> yeah its plugged in,
<yofel> once you plug it out it'll change to "Power usage (ACPI estimate): 29.1W (3.5 hours)"
<yofel> so you'll know if your tweaks actually have an effect in real time ;)
<MrChrisDruif> gunndawg: try to use paste.ubuntu.com for multiline replies
<gunndawg> I unplugged it and it says:
<gunndawg> Power usage (ACPI estimate): 12.2W (3.1 hours)
<yofel> that sounds like a netbook ^^
<gunndawg> nope, laptop
<yofel> ah, then you obviously have less running than me
<gunndawg> though this particular laptop is known for having a bad battery life
<gunndawg> unfortunately
<gunndawg> if and when I get enough money I might consider selling this one and getting something else
<gunndawg> though I dont want something way overboard that cost $2000, heh
<MrChrisDruif> gunndawg: Not? ;)
<gunndawg> MrChrisDruif: what do ya mean ?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-02-01
<MrChrisDruif> That you do not want an overboard laptop of ~$2000,- ;)
<MrChrisDruif> My next thing is prolly gonna be a tablet on which I can plug in a keyboard ofc :P
<gunndawg> MrChrisDruif: well I wanna keep it simple and light, maybe a bigg hdd but thats about all this laptop lacks
<gunndawg> aside from a short battery life
<paultag> 00:00 < MrChrisDruif> My next thing is prolly gonna be a tablet on which I can plug in a keyboard ofc :P
<paultag> sorry
<paultag> double click + middle click
<MrChrisDruif> What?
<paultag> damn mouse
<paultag> 00:01 <+paultag> sorry
<paultag> 00:01 <+paultag> double click + middle click
<paultag> 00:01 <+paultag> damn mouse
<MrChrisDruif> Touchscreen ftw? :P
<paultag> ftl :P
<gunndawg> still wish I could get weechat configured so that the channel list and timestamp area didnt take up so much screen realestate
<MrChrisDruif> ftl? For the laptop?
<paultag> for the loss MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<seidos> i guess it's my flow
<seidos> any ideas why i can't paste in an irssi window anymore?
<seidos> ah, i'll log out of fluxbox and try gnome, could be why
<GunnDawg> hey guys, I installed xubuntu-desktop just to try it out but now it automatically loads even when I pick Ubuntu Desktop from the login screen. How do I get rid of it? its also taken over my theme in Ubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> GunnDawg: you've installed it inside of Ubuntu? If so, open Synaptic and search for Xubuntu
<GunnDawg> MrChrisDruif: k it found a few things
<GunnDawg> little things though like xubuntu-docs and plymouth themes
<MrChrisDruif> The plymouth is start-up screen...
<GunnDawg> MrChrisDruif: yeah I know
<GunnDawg> got rid of everything I could find that had to do with xubuntu
<GunnDawg> should I restart ?
<MrChrisDruif> Did you apply changes?
<GunnDawg> yes
<GunnDawg> its done its thing
<yofel> logout should be enough
<GunnDawg> ok lemme try
<MrChrisDruif> When he comes back, ask if he didn't have xubuntu-desktop selected :P
<GunnDawg> ok back, I think it worked, but now my emerald themes wont apply
<GunnDawg> grr
<MrChrisDruif> Is emerald still installed?
<GunnDawg> MrChrisDruif: yes
<MrChrisDruif> Then it should work right?
<GunnDawg> it should, yes
<MrChrisDruif> But it doesn't?
<GunnDawg> correct
<MrChrisDruif> Hmmm....I dunno...:)
<GunnDawg> :(
<MrChrisDruif> I always recommend to test things on a secondary computer...or VM...
<MrChrisDruif> Off again <_<"
<gunndawg> well this bites!
<MrChrisDruif> What does? Except snakes? :P
<gunndawg> the fact that I cant get my emerald theme back
<MrChrisDruif> Hmmm....weird...was it last time difficult to set up? Are you going through the same steps?
<gunndawg> wasnt difficult no, you just launch emerald theme manager and click the theme you want and it applies it
<gunndawg> I am clicking on them now, and they dont apply
<MrChrisDruif> Maybe try to reinstall emerald with synaptic?
<gunndawg> i'll try
<gunndawg> no luck
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know how it works with theme downloaden, does emerald do it self?
<gunndawg> yes
<MrChrisDruif> Hmmm...
<MrChrisDruif> Then I don't know what else you could do....maybe someone else knows anything...
<MrChrisDruif> One last thing you could try: completely remove (incl. settings(or how they call it)) in synaptic
<MrChrisDruif> And reinstall after that ...
<gunndawg> incl settings ?
<MrMintanet> Hey dudes.  I am trying to get an NES emulator setup for my son, and I am failing hard.  I can't get GFCE to be the default program to open NES files.  I tried to right click, and select the GFCE, but it isn't in the list.  Where does it install, and how can I get it to be the default NES emulator?  Any help is appreciated!  :)
<paultag> MrMintanet: hey man
<paultag> MrMintanet: well, it's kinda funny, it's handled by MIME types
<paultag> MrMintanet: the best way is to open it from the application it's self
<MrMintanet> Yea, but it's for a 6 year old.
<paultag> Hum, truth.
<paultag> MrMintanet: let me pull docs. Moment.
<MrMintanet> Thanks!
<paultag> MrMintanet: you'd not happen to be a commandline rockstar, would you?
<MrMintanet> Nope.  I'm a huge noob
<paultag> righto.
<paultag> MrMintanet: do you know the basics, cd / ls / etc ?
<MrMintanet> kinda
<MrMintanet> I'm a huge Windoze guy
<MrMintanet> But I did install a ported version of 10.10 onto an iBook G4...
<MrMintanet> Does that count for something?  *grin*
<paultag> MrMintanet: OK. slam out to where your NES images are and run the command `file' on the NES images, and let's see if it identifies right
<paultag> MrMintanet: it counts for something ;)
<MrMintanet> Ok.  One sec.
<MrMintanet> Ok
<MrMintanet> I'm in the directory
<paultag> MrMintanet: run the command `file' on one of the files, please
<MrChrisDruif> gunndawg: sorry for late response: yes, incl settings...
<MrChrisDruif> That's what I suggest....
<MrMintanet> Do you mind if I just copy/paste in here?  It's not that long.
<MrMintanet> Two lines
<paultag> MrMintanet: two lines is fine :)
<MrMintanet> Actually... just one line:  Xexyz.nes: iNES ROM dump, 8x16k PRG, 16x8k CHR, [Horiz.]
<paultag> great, that's good
<MrChrisDruif> But I'm off...ttyl guys
<paultag> MrMintanet: can you run `file' with a -i flag?
<MrMintanet> Sure
<paultag> MrMintanet: thanks :) -- that'll give us the MIME type of the file
<MrMintanet> Xexyz.nes: application/octet-stream; charset=binary
<paultag> great
<MrMintanet> Got it
<MrMintanet> I just ran it with a custom command
<MrMintanet> "gfceu"
<paultag> well yeah :)
<paultag> but you need to change the mime linkage
<paultag> MrMintanet: http://www.johannes-eva.net/change-the-default-application-ubuntu-linux <-- under " Change the default app for
<paultag> multiple
<paultag> filetypes
<MrMintanet> Oh cool
<paultag> lordy that sucks
<MrMintanet> Ok, thanks so much
<paultag> wonder why that newlines so much
<paultag> MrMintanet: yeah, no problem. Lucky it identifies so well ;)
<MrMintanet> This is one major issue I have with Ubuntu.
<MrMintanet> But... it's just another speed bump that I've overcome, which only motivates me more to stick with it!
<gunndawg> what are Incl settings ?
<MrMintanet> Be back later....  I'm sure.  :)
<paultag> MrMintanet: you could totally add it in the "run with" menu
<gunndawg> I am trying to get emerald to work again
<paultag> MrMintanet: but it's a bit more dicy and I'm not at my workstation to get the defaults right now
<paultag> MrMintanet: good luck!
<gunndawg> I installed xubuntu inside of ubuntu and it ruined my emerald theme for ubuntu, so I uninstalled xubuntu, uinstalled/reinstalled emerald and none of the emerald themes will apply
<gunndawg> back
<gunndawg> so anyone have any input in regards to my emerald theme problem ?
<gunndawg> emerald --replace seemed to have fixed things up
<gunndawg> actually that only works if I keep the terminal window open that I ran it from, anyway to perm. use --replace
<MrMintanet> fceu is launching my ,rom files but not playing audio.  Anyone have any suggestions?
<kristian-aalborg> it happened again, the sudden death that it
<kristian-aalborg> is
<kristian-aalborg> I think the problem might be the fan
<kristian-aalborg> hm, vacuumed it, hopefully that will be enough
<duanedesign> kristian-aalborg: thats no good :\
<kristian-aalborg> vacuuming?
<duanedesign> nosudden death
<duanedesign> :)
<kristian-aalborg> yeah, it's not really a good sign ;)
<duanedesign> you can use the command  acpi -t  to monitor the cpu temp
 * kristian-aalborg tries that
<kristian-aalborg> it gives me "40C" no matter what I do, I think something is malfunctioning :(
<nlsthzn> is lm-sensors installed?
<GunnDawg> got quiet in here
 * head_victim drops a pin to see if anyone notices
<bioterror> GunnDawg, if you want to chat, join #ubuntu-beginners-team
<JackyAlcine> It's pretty early by me.
<Guest6790> trying to install mac ppc version of meercat
<Guest6790> but it's bigger than a cd
<Guest6790> can i install from an external hard disc?
<head_victim> Guest6790: thumb drives are pretty easy and you can also use a DVD
<head_victim> I'm not sure how to go about doing it from an ISO on an ext drive though
<Guest6790> i have an iso but still have to install it to the thumb/external drive
<head_victim> Do you have any version of Ubuntu installed?
<Guest6790> I'll try burning a dvd
<head_victim> Or any other operating system?
<Guest6790> I have a pc w/ ubuntu but only cd burner
<head_victim> Easy if you have a spare thumb drive
<Guest6790> but this is a mac version i want to put on an ibook G3
<Guest6790> why did they make it sliiiiightly larger than a cd!
<head_victim> Guest6790: yep "start up disk creator"
<Guest6790> disc creator on the ubuntu windows machine?
<head_victim> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Creating%20a%20bootable%20Ubuntu%20USB%20flash%20drive
<Guest6790> can i open the iso and copy all the files off to an external disc?
<Guest6790> these are instructions for pc only I think
<head_victim> If you run the program it will install the ISO to a USB drive and make it bootable
<head_victim> So you can just use it to install on the other pc
<Guest6790> I want the mac version - ppc - I think this is only for win/pc machines
<Guest6790> I had good luck on my windows/pc machine but the iso was the correct size for a cd
<Guest6790> I'll read this carefully and see if I can make it work with the ppc version from here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads
<head_victim> No you can use any ISO you would like
<head_victim> As long as you have a version of Ubuntu the USB-Creator program can use any ISO you have on your computer
<Guest6790> ? I made a cd from the regular ubuntu 10.10 from this page http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download and it intstalled great on my win/pc machine, but my mac ibook G3 doesn't see it.
<Guest6790> sorry, you mean the usb-creator program above - i'll read it carefully now.  thanks
<head_victim> No worries, it's the easiest way to get a bootable install USB drive for ubuntu
<Guest6790> uh - in order to run the usb creator app I have to have ubuntu installed - do I have to fire up the win/pc?  dang, it's noisy!
<head_victim> Yeah you will need a Ubuntu installed that's why I was checking that
<Guest6790> ok, I'm burning a DVD of the ppc iso, if it doen'st work i'll fire up the win/pc, but it's late so I'll try it tomorrow.  thannks for all your help! I'm in Los Angeles - your no worries sounds like you're in Australia?
<Guest6790> I actually got the ubuntu idea from a guy in Australia when I had an old ebook win/pc.
<Guest6790> it's fun even when I don't always succeed!  thanks for your help!
<head_victim> Yeah I'm in Brisbane, Australia
<head_victim> Glad we can be of assistance
<JackyAlcine> Guest6790: YOu can also download UNetbootin (it's a cross platform app that works like the USB Creator for Ubuntu)
<Guest6790> Woo Hoo!  the DVD is booting - but I'm keeping all this info.  Now I can sleep - happy!   Thank you all again!!!
<Lorizean> hi.. so i kinda recently installed maverick on my netbook (in the netbook remix)... is there any way to disable unity and go back to the interface from 10.04?
<duanedesign> hello Lorizean
<Lorizean> hi
<duanedesign> Lorizean: i have not used the netbook interface, however in Natty when you boot up there isa place to select the deskyop type
<Lorizean> hm... during the boot?
<duanedesign> Lorizean: where you enter your password, at the bottom
<shadeslayer> Lorizean: when your in gdm
<Lorizean> ah, k
<Lorizean> will try that
<MrChrisDruif> But still, you should be able to uninstall it if you please...O:-)
<Lorizean> hm... well, before I do that I guess I'll see if I don't warm up to it a bit
<Lorizean> oh, yeah, other problem - my netbook always hangs during shutdown/reboot. I have to hard-shutdown it (since 10.10). Found an entry in the forums about that, but didn't rlly help so far
<MrChrisDruif> Lorizean: Might be an good idea to warm to it...11.04 is going Unity aswell <_<"
<Lorizean> yeah, i heard.. even the non-netbook version, right?
<duanedesign> yes
<MrChrisDruif> Yup...
<Lorizean> well, got the interface working now, thanks
<MrChrisDruif> Your welcome..
<s-fox> Hello.
<AbhijiT> hi s-fox
<s-fox> Hello AbhijiT
<AbhijiT> :)
<AbhijiT> s-fox, why are you shrinking? !!! :D :P
<s-fox> AbhijiT,  consistency
<AbhijiT> ??
<AbhijiT> what consistency?
<s-fox> AbhijiT,  http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=611656
<AbhijiT> okay!
<s-fox> AbhijiT,  I accepted it =)
<AbhijiT> :)
<AbhijiT> :o
<AbhijiT> s-fox, you are a girl?
<AbhijiT> :o
<s-fox> What I am is important somehow?
<AbhijiT> nope
<AbhijiT> just wondering.
<AbhijiT> curious!
<s-fox> AbhijiT,  People have tried to before.  Best advice i can give: make up your own mind and go with it
<AbhijiT> :o
<AbhijiT> :(
<egossett_> i am using blogilo and it will not post to blogger.
<AbhijiT> egossett_, which version ?
<egossett_> AbhijiT: not sure
<AbhijiT> :s
<AbhijiT> egossett_, you can check in help about
<egossett_> ok checking
<AbhijiT> egossett_, blogilo is working here
<egossett_> 1.0.1
<AbhijiT> yeah same is mine
<AbhijiT> and its working here
<egossett_> AbhijiT: message says Atom
<AbhijiT> which message?
<AbhijiT> i got only one msg telling me that post succesfully
<egossett_> submitting post failed
<egossett_> in details it says
<egossett_> An error occurred in the last transaction.
<egossett_> Server (Atom) error: Authentication failed.
<egossett_> o
<egossett_> user name and password DUH
<AbhijiT> egossett_, was this blogilo working fort the same blog before?
<AbhijiT> :P]
<AbhijiT> :)
<egossett_> AbhijiT: this is first time i tried to use
<AbhijiT> egossett_, yeah i think some setting is not correct. see which one is tht
<egossett_> AbhijiT: yes
<AbhijiT> either blogger address,username,email,password some minor setting
<egossett_> AbhijiT: yes my fault not blogilo
<AbhijiT> :)
<egossett_> abh
<egossett_> AbhijiT: thanks
<AbhijiT> np
<egossett_> AbhijiT: trying all these things in my great Ubuntu
<AbhijiT> egossett_, good
<AbhijiT> egossett_, are you using 64 bit buntu?
<egossett_> AbhijiT: no 32 bit
<AbhijiT> egossett_, have you tried drivel journal?
<egossett_> AbhijiT: not sure what is wrong with my settings
<AbhijiT> egossett_, still no luck with blogilo?
<egossett_> AbhijiT: no looked at drupal, thatwas way to complicated
<egossett_> AbhijiT: will look at drivel next then
<AbhijiT> ??
<AbhijiT> egossett_, can you install drivel now?
<egossett_> yes let me try
<egossett_> searching for download
<AbhijiT> its on software cneter
<AbhijiT> type 'blog' as search term
<AbhijiT> :(
<philinux> duanedesign: is you in or mia
<duanedesign> hello philinux
<philinux> duanedesign: Hi, How is ubuntu one maintenance going?
<philinux> Have urgent need to sync tonight
<duanedesign> philinux: 06:17 < rye> We have had to extend the downtime for additional 2 hours. We estimate services to be brought back  by 1400 UTC. Sorry for the inconvenience.
<philinux> duanedesign: Cheers bud, whats that time in GMT
<duanedesign> should of been about an hour ago...
<duanedesign> 'should of' ;)
<philinux> duanedesign: Many thanks!
<duanedesign> philinux: your welcome, anytime
<Daniel0108> hi duanedesign, hi philinux
<duanedesign> hey Daniel0108 !
<Daniel0108> what's up?
<duanedesign> Daniel0108: getting hammered with snow
<Daniel0108> lol, snow's melting here in austria :D
<duanedesign> :)
<Daniel0108> we, should move to #ubuntu-beginners-team ;)
<techmik67> all my linux versions have stopped booting....
<techmik67> blackscreen after choosing any version.... recovery boots, but startx gives errors
<keverdy13> hello?
<s-fox> Hello keverdy13
<keverdy13> Hello, Fox.
<keverdy13> I was wondering, in the boot grub for Ubuntu, how can I create a theme for it?
<keverdy13> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Themes
<keverdy13> help?
<aveilleux> keverdy13: Have you tried #grub ?
<keverdy13> no... ok!
<bwright> Hello.
<kumaanki> hi there..
<AbhiJiT> hi
<kumaanki> i am new to to this channel. i want to contribute to the ubuntu dev. how can i start
<aveilleux> kumaanki: The Ubuntu Beginners Development team, or the actual Ubuntu development?
<kumaanki> I don't know which team would be appropriate, but it's going to be the first time when i would contribute
<kumaanki> so should be a team where i could learn along with little contribution to kick start with
<kumaanki> @avelileux: any suggestions on which team should i join...?
<kumaanki> Anyone plz..?
<geirha> kumaanki: Have you seen this?  http://www.ubuntu.com/community
<geirha> I'm not a member of any of those teams, so I wouldn't know what would suit you best.
<geirha> Seems most of the members in here are either offline or idle at the moment, but if you have patience, I'm sure you'll get a reply.
<kumaanki> @geirha: Thanks for the response. Yes i had gone to that link but the link is not very clear to me. As i am new here. it isn't very clear to me.
<kumaanki> And i am ok to wait here to get the response :)
<AbhiJiT> kumaanki, start with bug triaging
<kumaanki> hm. that sounds like one good entry point..
<AbhijiT> kumaanki, start with bug traiging
<johnny77> I have an interest in maybe becoming a Beginners Team Member... I know you are supposed to just ask questions, but did not know if this was the correct channel for this topic.
<bioterror> johnny77, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/Membership
<johnny77> bioterror: I've been ready that page... But I have a couple questions... Like involvement requirements. I'd like to help, but may not have much time to offer.. Also I'm a beginner myself. Will that be a problem?
<holstein> johnny77: you can just hang out here, follow the channel guidelines and help when you have time
<seidos> johnny77: you can also join the off-topic channel #ubuntu-beginners-team to get to know the padawans and members/masters etc.
<johnny77> Thank you. I have to run, but I'll keep it in mind.
<jezz> hi can any1 help me with disk idle please?
<Matt28> hey everyone, can some one please help me to set up a raid1 using ubuntu 10.10  i have the desktop distro on disk, but can download another if i need to
<seidos> Matt28: i am a robot that can search google for you, but i don't have direct knowledge setting up software raid in ubuntu.  are you wanting raid 0?  raid 5?
<pleia2> you may need the alternate CD to do raid from the installer (someone should correct me if I'm wrong :))
<Matt28> raid 1
<Matt28> alternate cd??
<pleia2> it uses a text based installer which has more flexibility than the standard one (also allows you to do LVM)
<Bolo> I have an ASUS 1001PXD with 10.4 netbook and I can't seem to get the internal mic to work
<seidos> Matt28: this might help you, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1601826
<Matt28> ok, i assume that i can find that on the ubuntu home page?
<seidos> Matt28: title: Installing Ubuntu 10.10 Server or Alternate with RAID1
<Matt28> thanks for the info
<seidos> Matt28: releases.ubuntu.com has it.  i recommend acquiring it using the torrent.
<seidos> Matt28: you are welcome, sir
<seidos> Bolo: 10.04*.  i don't have direct knowledge of this problem, but i may help with some additional neural processing.
<seidos> Bolo: have you check mic and capture levels utilizing alsamixer from a shell?
<Bolo> seidos  I have gone through much of the related stuff on ubuntu forums with no luck
<seidos> Bolo: did they mention alsamixer?  i find it is more wholistic than gnome-volume-control
<Bolo> seidos I have worked with the alsamixer and the gnome-alsamixer  But maybe I wasn't doing it right
<bodhizazen> 'lo all
<seidos> namaste bodhizazen
<seidos> thunder?
<seidos> Bolo: i would revisit alsamixer from a shell.  then, check soundrecorder.  if your mic is working, there should be a "gain/level" bar in the lower right.  it should be blue or some color, not gray
<seidos> Bolo: if it doesn't work after you try this...there are more options.
<Bolo> siedos I have started alsamixer - what should I do?
<Bolo> seidos - I am a beginner with this stuff
<seidos> Bolo: ah.  hit tab.  then right arrow to "mic" and "capture".  make sure the volume is at 50% (i don't recommend higher just yet)
<seidos> Bolo: no worries on being a beginner.  i am as well, relativity considered.
<Bolo> seidos  I've got mic boost, but no mic
<seidos> Bolo: to raise or lower the gain==volume, use up and down arrows
<seidos> Bolo: what if you hit "f4"?
<Bolo> seidos  I get mic boost and capture
<seidos> Bolo: how many mics do you have?
<Bolo> siedos  when I hit f5 I have two mic boosts
<Bolo> seidos  when I plug in an external mic it works when I select it in sound settings
<Bolo> seidos  there is no external mic connnected at this time
<seidos> Bolo: hmmm, me too.  when i hit f4 i have front mic, mic boost, and capture
<seidos> but i assumed one of these was for "line in", though that actually may be "capture"
<seidos> anyway...did you put up capture and mic boost to 50%?
<Bolo> seidos  I only have two mic boosts
<Bolo> seidos  when I select and adjust the volume on one, it adjust the volume on the other.  Can't adjust them separately
<seidos> Bolo: ermm, i am not sure how to say this...but my mic isn't working right now either
<seidos> heh
<seidos> Bolo: i should probably log into gnome, would you mind waiting briefly?
<seidos> Bolo: i need to see if front mic is what i use or mic boost to get the mic "listening"
<Bolo> siedos OK
<seidos> Bolo: back, one moment while i test sound recorder
<seidos> Bolo: on my system, i need "front mic boost" for sound to be recorded from the built in microphone.  i can set "mic boost" and "capture" to 0, and as long as front mic boost is "up", it will function.
<seidos> Bolo: i guess we should probably get some more information on your system...but at this point i would recommend trying to install a newer version of alsa...i should warn you, some courage at this point is probably warranted
<pedro3005> try searchig your laptop model to see if it's a common problem
<seidos> Bolo: pedro3005 makes a good point.  what laptop model do you have?
<Bolo> seidos  I have looked at that and there doesn't seem to be a real good, detailed, explanation of how to do that
<Bolo> seidos  asus Eee pc1001pxd  I've looked
<seidos> Bolo: no, there isn't.  i should probably add making one to my todo list.
<seidos> Bolo: and you said 10.04 netbook remix...
<Bolo> seidos correct 10.4 netbook remix
<seidos> Bolo: have you looked here?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1204001
<seidos> Bolo: 10.04*
<seidos> not exactly the same model though...hmmm
<seidos> Bolo: disregard that link, nobody reports a success
<seidos> Bolo: what do you get when you type the following in a shell, cat /proc/asound/version
<Bolo> seidos  Sorry, don't understand shell
<Bolo> seidos  Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.21.
<seidos> Bolo: shell==terminal
<Bolo> seidos got it  answer posted above
<seidos> Bolo: okay, well there are 2 things i am considering.  researching if anyone has problem with the kernel module for your sound device
<seidos> Bolo: and if the 1st doesn't do it, then try upgrading to version 1.0.23 of alsa, incidentally, 10.10 comes with alsa 1.0.23
<seidos> Bolo: i have some information cached in my brain that can help you investigate your kernel module
<Bolo> seidos  how do you upgrade to .23?
<seidos> Bolo: but upgrading alsa will be more tricky.
<seidos> Bolo: the only way i have done it (aside from upgrading the distro) is to download and compile alsa from source, but this caused problems with pulseaudio
<Bolo> seidos  more tricker than what?
<seidos> Bolo: than investigating the kernel module for your sound device.
<seidos> Bolo: i have to state i am ignorant as to the specifics at this point on how the kernel module gets selected, and whether or not it is even included in alsa
<seidos> Bolo: kernel module = driver
<Bolo> seidos  Don't need more problems  so far I've fixed about four things after the installation of 10.4  I was hoping I was reaching an end to this kind of stuff
<seidos> Bolo: 10.04*.  i'm sorry to hear you are having problems, i do wish everything was functioning to your specifications.
<seidos> however, i will say, that i do whole heartedly believe your endeavoring to work with free and open source software, specifically ubuntu, is the right thing to do.
<Bolo> seidos  I'm not complaining, just pointing out that I might be more willing to do without a working internal mic on my computer than to install something that might create more problems than fixing them
<seidos> Bolo: ah, yeah.  when i compiled alsa from source there was a work around for it, but it wasn't a permanent fix.
<seidos> Bolo: it would be nice if you could install alsa 1.0.23 from a repository, but i am not sure if this feasible.
<seidos> ah, just had a thought, there might be a deb package with alsa 1.0.23
<Bolo> seidos  How do I check that?
<seidos> incidentally, i am also asking in #alsa if alsa is the package that comes with your kernel module (driver) for your sound device
<seidos> Bolo: search google for "alsa 1.0.23 deb package"
<seidos> Bolo: first link looks promising:  http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2010/05/02/upgrade-alsa-1-0-23-on-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-10-04/
<seidos> ah, it says to compile alsa from source
<seidos> Bolo: it also might be possible to install a maverick meerkat (10.10) package onto lucid lynx (10.04).  i am asking in #ubuntu-motu :)
<Bolo> seidos  I went here and I'm working on it.  It's a big download (http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2010/05/02/upgrade-alsa-1-0-23-on-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-10-04/)
<holstein> Bolo: what is the deal?
<holstein> i have a 1001p
<Bolo> holstein  is your internal mike working
<holstein> i got the interal mic working with pavucontrol
<holstein> in 10.04
<holstein> i just got this thing a few days ago
<holstein> and i actually just got around to testing the mic earlier today
<Bolo> holstein  where do you find pavucontrol
<holstein> apt-get it :)
<holstein> sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<holstein> or however you install packages
<holstein> synptic or whatever
<holstein> Bolo: run in a terminal
<holstein> arecord -l
<holstein> see if you have...
<holstein> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC269 Analog [ALC269 Analog]
<Bolo> holstein  that's exactly what I have
<holstein> if so, our hardware should be similar enough for my findings to me applicable
<holstein> cool
<holstein> http://linuxon1001p.blogspot.com/
<holstein> thats where i got the idea
<holstein> i have used pavucontrol before though
<holstein> so i just installed it, and started tweaking, and got it working
<holstein> seidos: hmmm
<holstein> oh well
<seidos> hopefully he comes back after getting it working with pavucontrol, holstein
<seidos> actually, i'm going to install it, maybe it can help with the static i am experiencing
<holstein> seidos: maybe
<holstein> thats probably hardware though
<seidos> Bolo: i've never heard of pavucontrol, i'm going to try it out.
<holstein> i guess it depends on the static
<holstein> and what is causing it
<seidos> holstein: no doubt.  i'm not really able to narrow it down to hardware.
<Bolo> **** List of CAPTURE Hardware Devices ****
<Bolo> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC269 Analog [ALC269 Analog]
<Bolo>   Subdevices: 1/1
<Bolo>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<Bolo> holstein  OK  I got it installed  how do I activate it?
<holstein> Bolo: its just a mixer
<holstein> just open it
<holstein> and use it
<Bolo> holstein  I'm looking for it
<holstein> Bolo: its in the menu somewhere
<holstein> as pulseaudio volume control
<holstein> its in 'sound and video' for me
<holstein> BUT i have the ubuntustudio-menu meta-package installed
<holstein> and i foget what effect that has the placement of audio packages in the menu
<holstein> forget*
<holstein> you can always launch it from terminal
<holstein> or alt+F2 pavucontrol
<seidos> okay, this is funny, after "tweaking" on pavucontrol, i can't record
<seidos> i'm sure a reboot will fix it, but it's a mystery what is actually going on
<holstein> seidos: plausible
<seidos> i'll try restarting alsa
<holstein> it has settings that would mute things
<holstein> seidos: its not going to break anything
<holstein> its just going to give you the option to turn something off
<holstein> that is usually on
<Bolo> Is it named  pavucontrol  because I can't find it
<holstein> Bolo: in the menu
<holstein> its named pulseaudio volume control
<holstein> but you can launch it from the terminal
<seidos> ah it's a pulseaudio app
<holstein> with pavucontrol
<seidos> i'll try restarting pulseaudio
<holstein> or alt+F2 with pavucontrol
<holstein> seidos: yeah, its just a 'better' mixer
<holstein> for some devices
<Bolo> holstein  you mean PulseAudio Volume Control
<holstein> useing pulse
<holstein> Bolo: thats it
<holstein> i suppose i should have inculded the capital letters to be totally clear and precise
<Bolo> holstein  what do you do to get it to work?
<seidos> yeah, restarting pulseaudio worked.  that's interesting though...didn't know that pulseaudio was necessary for recording...
<holstein> well
<holstein> i can only say what i did
<holstein> and that was
<holstein> i went to the 'Input Devices' tab
<holstein> and messed with everything
<seidos> holstein: do you have a "front mic" in alsamixer?
<holstein> seidos: i'll look
<holstein> BUT you cant trust those labels
<holstein> in alsamixer
<Bolo> holstein  I've got configuration Analog Stereo Duplex    Do you have anything listed under recording?
<holstein> sorry, i gotta run
<holstein> Bolo: good luck
<holstein> it'll work though :)
<Bolo> holstein  doesn't do anything for me  not the problem
<seidos> drat, too bad he couldn't answer the front mic question
<seidos> he did make it clear to me that pulseaudio is just as important for recording as alsa, i must have forgotten this when i was troubleshooting several months back
<Bolo> seidos  what I have discovered after studying this problem for a few days is that there are a lot of problems in this area - but no fix works for most users
<seidos> Bolo: you know what would probably be easiest?  can you create a maverick liveusb, and see if you can record while running off the live usb?
<seidos> since maverick has the newer versions of alsa...
<seidos> and perhaps pulseaudio
 * seidos tries to check his version of pulseaudio
<seidos> Bolo: pulseaudio --version to check your version of pulseaudio.  mine is pulseaudio 0.9.21-63-gd3efa-dirty
<Bolo> seidos  how do I check that"
<seidos> Bolo: pulseaudio --version (i said this on 13:43).
<seidos> hey Bolo if you ever want to take a break, we can chat about off-topic stuff in #ubuntu-beginners-team
<Bolo> E: pid.c: Daemon already running.
<Bolo> E: main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<Bolo> seidos that's what I got when I tried the pulseaudio
<Bolo> seidos  hey I'm also over at beginners-team
<Bolo> seidos  OK  I got pulseaudio 0.9.21-63-gd3efa-dirty
<seidos> Bolo:  well, i feel i should probably point out how alsa and pulseaudio interface with each other is something of a giant mystery to me...so...i can only speculate as to what you might try at this point.
<seidos> Bolo: we should probably wait and see how the installation of alsa 1.0.23 goes
<Bolo> seidos  I know if I keep looking I'll eventually find an answer to the problem
<seidos> Bolo: yeah, or the developers will fix it and release the fix in the next version of ubuntu
<Bolo> seidos  I broke that installation when I started working with the pulseaudio control    I have an acer AOA150 that works great with this program  but I only had 1 gig and 8.9" screen
<seidos> Bolo: *only* 1GB?  of ram?  or hdd?
<Bolo> seidos ram
<Bolo> siedos  I got this asus and upgraded it immediately to 2 gig
<seidos> Bolo: i have 2 gig on this notebook.  it's a 13".  i just replaced the hdd.  it broke :(.
<seidos> there is compaq next to me with 1gig of ram, i am going to set it up as a web server...hmmm, actually, i could probably do that now!
<seidos> i have a desktop next to me too, but i don't have a place to plug it in right now to configure it
<Bolo> seidos  I've never set a computer up as a server  I have a macbook  I was thinking of installing a 500 gig HD and going to 10.10 on that  and getting rid of the mac software
<seidos> Bolo: i used to have a macbook.  i sold it and got this 13"...but they are nice hardware, i just needed the $ :|
<Bolo> seidos  well, my mac is 4 years old and came with 10.4 and 120 gig HD and 2 gig ram.  I upgraded it to 4 gig, which apple said you can't do.  Currently, the computer only recognizes 3.25 gig of the installed 4 and I was wondering if the additional .75 gig would be recognized by a ubuntu installation.  I can't imagine anyone giving any kind of money for that thing.
<seidos> Bolo: is it a 17"?  the macbook i sold was a 17".  the up arrow didn't work on it.
<seidos> hmmm, i dunno if an ubuntu installation would detect it.  sounds like a firmware issue or something, but it's worth a shot.  there's the 64bit versions, and then there is a tool that i heard about that gets 32 bit versions to detect more the 4GB on 32 bit installs of ubuntu
<seidos> !pae | Bolo
<ubot2> Bolo: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<seidos> that might be it
<Bolo> seidos  No, it's the 13" blackmac  I'm in to portability
<seidos> yeah, same here.  13" are nice.
<Bolo> seidos  It's got the dual core intel thing going so I installed the parallels so I could use XP  But on this netbook I've got virtualbox, no dual core, and the XP works fine
<bioterror> seidos, I bet you get along with bodhi (I assume form your pic ;)
<seidos> bioterror: doesn't everybody?
<seidos> Bolo: parallels?
<bioterror> well, but you seem to meditate or something :D
<seidos> bioterror: *seem* is probably the operative word ;)
<seidos> i also eat :|
<Bolo> seidos  I've been really impressed with Ubuntu, especially how fast it is.  Parallels is that emulator they sell over at Apple for the XP installation
<bioterror> but good night, I think I'll head to bed and have my daily dose of meditation
<seidos> bioterror: gasho
<Guest38805> When you run the installation for Ubuntu off a CD, and choose to use pre-exisiting files, does it overwrite/clear the disk first?
<Guest38805> ??
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-02-02
<Graviti2011> I need help with installing Ubuntu
<Graviti2011> Anyone?
<johnny77> what is your problem... I'm pretty new so I don't know if I can help, but let's see.
<Graviti2011> Well, I want to know about the third choice to installing the system in Ubiquity. If I choose a spot with files in it, does it overwrite it or does it just remove what needs to be overwritten?
<seidos> Graviti2011: do you mean performing an install from a live cd onto an existing parti...
<seidos> okay nevermind
<seidos> how to unzip a file from the shell?
<aveilleux> seidos: there's an unzip command
<johnny77> Graviti2011: I'm not sure... sorry, but usually when you install a OS it formats the partition before installing. It's usually good advice to back up before installing just in case.
<seidos> aveilleux: i am aware of this.  i already checked the manpage
<seidos> aveilleux: i need precise syntax to try
<aveilleux> seidos: unzip <input file>
<seidos> unzip -x filename doesn't work
<aveilleux> seidos: Exactly, -x means eXclude
<seidos> aveilleux: nope, tried that too...doesn't work.
<seidos> tab complete doesn't work either
<seidos> unzip ubu<tab> doesn't work
<seidos> typed out the name too
<seidos> no luck
<seidos> they are .gz files made with zip
<aveilleux> seidos: Oh well in that cause, use tar -xzf
<aveilleux> seidos: or gunzip
<seidos> aveilleux: gunzip says to use unzip in the man page
<seidos> tab complete doesn't work with tar, so that isn't going to work either
<seidos> werid
<seidos> *weird
<seidos> i know i have done it before
<seidos> i'll just use the gui
<seidos> i'll work on it later
<aveilleux> seidos: try gzip -d <input file>
<seidos> aveilleux: success \o/
<seidos> -d...that's...odd
<aveilleux> seidos: decompress
<seidos> ahhhhh
<seidos> i could've sworn i used unzip before
<seidos> ah, that was probably in karmic
<seidos> packages must have changed
<seidos> that explains it
<gunndawg> hey folks, I recently reinstalled ubuntu and forgot what fix I used to get my headphones jack to work in ubuntu
<seidos> gunndawg: that reminds me, i need to turn logging on in irssi, but i do recall someone mentioning reinstalling with headphones plugged in would fix it.  does that cause any stirring in your memory?
<gunndawg> seidos yes
<gunndawg> I remember that, and I did install with them plugged in
<gunndawg> but I also remember editing the alsa-base.conf file
<gunndawg> I had to add a line to the bottom of that file, I just forgot what it was
<gunndawg> I do remember somewhere in the line it said brand=dell or model=dell
<seidos> gunndawg: oh yeah, it's probably option <driver> model=dell
<seidos> gunndawg: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf is the file i think
<seidos> \/set autolog on
<gunndawg> seidos, sorry i am back
<gunndawg> seidos, yeah I know where the alsa-base.conf is but not sure what lines I added
<gunndawg> someone posted a link to it last time I fixed it but I forgot that link
<gunndawg> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller
<gunndawg> thats the device
<gunndawg> but I remember very specifically whatever line it was that I added to the alsa-base.conf had the word "dell" in it
<gunndawg> even though im on a Toshiba, I thought that was kinda funny because it fixed it
<gunndawg> ugh, wish I would have saved the conf file before I reinstalled :(
<aveilleux> gunndawg: The logs for this channel are publicly available and http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<aveilleux> gunndawg: You can look around in there maybe
<gunndawg> if I could remember what day it was, hmmm
<gunndawg> dang
<gunndawg> it was such an easy fix, but I cant seem to find the coversation in the logs
<gunndawg> brb
<gunndawg> back, dang thing still isnt working
<seidos> gunndawg: oh hey, i was just going to send you a memo.  i actually just added model=toshiba to my alsa-base.conf file to try and fix a static problem
<seidos> gunndawg: was this the link you were referred to?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<gunndawg> hm
<gunndawg> no that wasnt it :(
<seidos> gunndawg: was this the link:  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Advanced_Linux_Sound_Architecture#Model_Settings
<gunndawg> seidos, no, it seems like it was a forum post
<seidos> gunndawg: ah
<gunndawg> if I remember correctly
<gunndawg> and the solution was to add that line to the alsa-base.conf file
<seidos> gunndawg: the option snd-hda-intel model=dell line?
<gunndawg> that might have been it
<seidos> gunndawg: what does alsamixer say is the device you have?
<gunndawg> how do I load up the alsa mixer ?
<gunndawg> is that just the default sound mixer ?
<seidos> gunndawg: start up a termina (shell) and type alsamixer
<seidos> *terminal
<gunndawg> card is HDA Intel
<seidos> gunndawg: chip?
<gunndawg> do I have to re log in after making that change to alsa-base.conf ?
<gunndawg> Conexant CX20585
<gunndawg> let me log out and back in
<gunndawg> ok
<gunndawg> didnt change anything, grr
<seidos> what did you do?
<gunndawg> added that line to alsa confi
<gunndawg> the line you posted
<gunndawg> option snd-hda-intel model=dell
<gunndawg> seems like thats pretty close to the line I used last time to fix it
<gunndawg> maybe I have to restart instead of just log out and back in ?
<seidos> ah, so the difference would be snd-hda-intel
<gunndawg> seidos, what do you mean ?
<seidos> gunndawg: well, i know option is right, and model=dell is what you did last time for sure, so that leaves snd-hda-intel, that might be different
<gunndawg> should I try a reboot ?
<gunndawg> instead of just logging out and back in
<gunndawg> see if the effects change
<seidos> gunndawg: yeah, that would probably do it.  alsa has to shut down and restart, and i think the kernel modules need to be "reinitialized"
<gunndawg> ok brb
<gunndawg_> grr, nope
<gunndawg_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=314383
<gunndawg_> take a look at that, scroll down to Toshiba,
<gunndawg_> seidos, that one says to add probe_mask=8 and use model fujitsu instead of dell, when I know for a fact the last time I fixed this it was model=dell
<seidos> gunndawg_: er, okay.  so try options snd-hda-intel probe_mask=8 model=fujitsu or model=3stack
<gunndawg_> ok, and do a full restart each time ?
<seidos> gunndawg_: unfortunately, that is the only way i know to do it, right now.
<seidos> i am trying to write a script that shutdowns audio, removes all kernel modules, and readds them though :)
<gunndawg_> ok should I use probe_mask=8 on both of them ?
<gunndawg_> brb restarting
<seidos> wb gunndawg
<seidos> gunndawg: i am looking at this for you:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1594818
<gunndawg> seidos, with the first one using mod_base=8 model=fujitsu it managed to completely get rid of all sound
<gunndawg> so probably not the right way
<seidos> gunndawg: disregard that link, it didn't have a solution
<gunndawg> seidos, ok, I'll try options snd-hda-intel probe_mask=8 model=3stack now and reboot
<gunndawg> so brb yet again, I just want this to work, I had it working so easily last time
<gunndawg> I think I might have also uninstalled alsa driver and reinstalled them last time also
<gunndawg> ok neither of those worked
<seidos> gunndawg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/637040 scroll to "David Henningsson wrote on 2010-09-17:"
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 637040 in alsa-driver "[Conexant CX20585, 1025:043d]Sound refuses to play through headphone jack. (dup-of: 647374)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 647374 in linux "Audio mixer couldnt switch audio output to phones when their plugged." [Undecided,Fix released]
<gunndawg> so try options snd-hda-intel model=dell-laptop
<gunndawg> ?
<gunndawg> gonna try it, brb
<gunndawg> seidos, model=dell-vostro seems to be the golden ticket :)
<seidos> gunndawg: \o/
<gunndawg> seidos, thanks so much for the help ONCE AGAIN
<gunndawg> :)
<gunndawg> I backed all the stuff I thought I should have before reinstalling ubuntu, then right after it formated and started to install I was like "oh crap I forgot to backup alsa-base.conf"!!!!
<seidos> gunndawg: thanks for the thanks, but *you* did it :)
<seidos> we should give thanks to the google
<gunndawg> lol
<seidos> well i'm going to eat now gunndawg, hopefully i'll see you in #ubuntu-beginners-team :)
<gunndawg> seems to be wide spread enough of a problem for laptop and netbook users that you would think it would be readily available info ont he ubuntu help page or something
<gunndawg> seidos, I'll be there!
<gunndawg> seidos, enjoy ur dinner, you've earned it ;)
<gunndawg> seidos, we'll get started on the rest of my problem when you return, earn your dessert :)
<seidos> gunndawg: i have returned...for now
<gunndawg> seidos, welcome back
<gunndawg> seidos, I think I am gonna stay away from emerald themes this time around and just stick to GTK themes
<tsenior> hello
<tsenior> anyone online>
<gunndawg> I am
<tsenior> how do you add bootdelay to grub, grub2 wiki does not explain in any detail to do this
<tsenior> as grub is working fine but i need it to wait longer for my sata drive otherwise it drops back to BusyBox
<tsenior> if i let it wait while it is at initramfs prompt i can boot up ubuntu 10.10 fine
<tsenior> i can and bootdelay=130 at e option in grub and it will work fine, i just need to know who to add this to the grub scripts
<gunndawg> im not sure
<gunndawg> as I am still learning ubuntu my self
<tsenior> lol
<jmarsden> tsenior: Do you mean the "set timeout=" line in grub.cfg ?
<tsenior> can i just edit the grub.cfg manualy then not use the update-grub ever
<jmarsden> well probably, but I think updating to a new kernel will auto-recreate your grub.cfg for you .  There is a place to add custom entries... let me look for it...
<jmarsden> Look in /etc/grub.d and either add custom entries to 40_custom or figure out which of the other files will add your bootdelay parameter to the "automatically generated" entries.
<tsenior> yes you are correct but i dont need a new entry i need to change how long it grub waits to load the kernal
<jmarsden> I think near the end of /etc/grub.d/10_linux is where it builds those lines
<tsenior> ill look now
<cmlat> Help, I can't get synaptic to run... Failed to run /usr/sbln/synaptic as user root
<cmlat> unable to copy the user's Xauthorization's root
<cmlat> ...Xauthorization file.
<cmlat> anyone?
<jmarsden> tsenior: I'd think if you edit the two lines that start with linux_entry and add the bootdelay=130 there it will be added to all linux kernel entries the script creates in grub.cfg
<JoeMaverickSett> cmlat: have a look at this; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474127
<tsenior> ok
<tsenior> which script are you looking at in grub.d to edit?
<jmarsden> 10_linux
<jmarsden> Earlier I said: "<jmarsden> I think near the end of /etc/grub.d/10_linux is where it builds those lines" ...
<tsenior> so mine look like
<tsenior> +'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-25-generic-pae'
<tsenior> to this
<tsenior> +'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-25-generic-pae' bootdelay=130
<jmarsden> Oh... hmmm... that's not what I intended.... let me try it out in a test virtualmachine ...
<tsenior> my 10 linux file is not very big
<tsenior> 9 lines total
<jmarsden> Hmmm.  /etc/grub.d/10_linux is 165 lines here on my Ubuntu 10.04 desktop :)
<jmarsden> What does    dpkg -S /etc/grub.d/10_linux      output on your machine ?
<tsenior> comes back with
<tsenior> grub-common: /etc/grub.d/10_linux
<tsenior> oh my 10 linux file is called 10_linux_proxy
<jmarsden> tsenior: I don't know who or what put that there... what does    dpkg -S /etc/grub.d/10_linux_proxy    say?
<jmarsden> There is no file named 10_linux_proxy on my machine that I can find.
<tsenior> well it says its not found lol
<jmarsden> So where is this file 10_linux_proxy of yours?  And why are you looking at it instead of the one I suggested you look at ??
<tsenior> maybe i need to install grub2?
<jmarsden> Wait a minute... you read the grub2 wiki but you are not using grub2 ?
<tsenior> my computer /etc/grub.d/
<tsenior> no 10_linux
<tsenior> just 10_linux_proxy
<tsenior> and all the other scripts of course
<jmarsden> Well, since you said dpkg -S /etc/grub.d/10_linux    outputs    <tsenior> grub-common: /etc/grub.d/10_linux
<jmarsden> Then I think you installed a file /etc/grub.d/10_linux :)
<jmarsden> So did you accidentally rename it or delete it?
<tsenior> i cant see it
<tsenior> my grub.d folder contains
<tsenior> 00_header
<tsenior> 05_debian_theme
<tsenior> 10_linux_proxy
<tsenior> 20_linux_xen
<tsenior> 20_memtest86+
<tsenior> 30_os_prober
<tsenior> 40_custom
<tsenior> 41_custom
<head_victim> Here's a stupid question, in setting up a computer for the wife I wanted to install a bunch of themes for her to play with. As a result I've installed the edubuntu artwork package and now my boot and shutdown splashes are edubuntu for the machine. Is there a way to set that back to being the normal ubuntu?
<tsenior> readme
<jmarsden> tsenior Have you used any tools that claim to customize grub for you?
<jmarsden> head_victim: Not sure, see if that gets edited in /etc/default/grub ?  or in /etc/grub.d/* maybe?
<head_victim> jmarsden: Ah k of course, I was looking for themes not grub stuffs
<jmarsden> tsenior: Can you pastebin me 41_custom please?  That might give me a clue what was editing things for you in /etc/grub.d/
<tsenior> i have installed grub customiser but have not changed anything because it hasnt got the option is add to the scripts which i thought it would
<jmarsden> Aha!  I bet that is what did that to your /etc/grub.d directory...
<tsenior> no problem was directly after updates, customsier installed after to try fix boot probelms
<tsenior> how do i paste you the file?
<jmarsden> open a web browser to a pastebin site such as http://ubuntu.pastebin.com  and copy and paste the text into it, it will create a web page. Then post the link to that page here
<jmarsden> !pastebin
<ubot2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tsenior> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/hri5hxdv
<tsenior> is that working for you?
<jmarsden> Wow... yes that grub customizer has been busy :)  I suggest you apt-get remove it (it was a package, right?) and see if that puts things back to a more usual state
<jmarsden> Yes, the pastebin worked fine.
<tsenior> ill do it now
<tsenior> it has now been removed via ubuntu software centre
<jmarsden> OK... and now do you have a /etc/grub.d/10_linux file ?
<tsenior> still 10_linux_proxy
<tsenior> no 10_linux
<tsenior> 41_custom still looks the same
<jmarsden> OK... let's try    sudo apt-get install grub-common --reinstall
<jmarsden> Where does the grub customizer come from, I can't find it in the official Ubuntu repositories?  Did you add a PPA so you could get it?
<tsenior> ok that done
<jmarsden> OK, now does /etc/grub.d/10_linux exist?  :)
<tsenior> yes i think i did it was on another help page
<jmarsden> tsenior: Be really really careful about using unofficial sources of help...!
<tsenior> no
<tsenior> still all the same
<jmarsden> Strange... I'll test something here...
<tsenior> I probably installed some hideous trojan
<tsenior> http://paste.ubuntu.com/561295/
<jmarsden> I hope not :)  But I think you installed something that wasn't brilliantly packaged, so when it was removed it didn't restore the previous state.
<tsenior> do i need to reboot for it to take effect
<tsenior> if i can reboot now lol
<tsenior> i have bootey my notebook i can see the file you are talking about now
<tsenior> it has the 10_linux file
<tsenior> and looks like a full script
<jmarsden> Good :)
<jmarsden> The question now is how we regenerate it on the other machine... I'm exploring some ideas here...
<jmarsden> You could probably copy it from one machine to the other, but there should be a cleaner way to do this than that.
<jmarsden> OK, it's getting late here, so.. if the notebook and desktop are running the same version of Ubuntu, can you just copy the 10_linux file from the laptop to the desktop?
<tsenior> ok thanks for all the help you have given me
<tsenior> it 8:39pm here
<tsenior> ill give those things a go cheers jmarsden
<jmarsden> I'm still looking for a better way... but that's the quick way.  Then we can look at either editing it as I suggested earlier, or maybe editing /etc/defaults/grub adn adding the bootdelay=130 to the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX string.
<gunndawg> anyone have any clue how to change the background highlight color when you hover over items in the sub menus of system, places, etc
<gunndawg> by default its like a salmon pink color
<duanedesign> hello gunndawg
<gunndawg> hey
<gunndawg> JackyAlcine, welcome!
<JackyAlcine> Hey gunndawg :D
<gunndawg> JackyAlcine, the matrix theme is a thing of the past, I am now trying to theme my own, heh
<JackyAlcine> Lol, :D gunndawg, good luck with that! I'm here trying to restore my harddisk. >_<
<gunndawg> JackyAlcine, eh oh, what happened ?
<JackyAlcine> I'm not sure tbh; I was using it and I shut off the system via the power supply. Then when I tried to log back in, the configuration for my user account was damaged and when I backed it up and tried replacing it with a fresh-user install, Ubuntu wouldn't start.
<gunndawg> oh wow
<JackyAlcine> Yeah; and to top it all off, this harddisk had issues before, it was "failing" but just has a few bad sectors. So I never wrote to them. But >_< I need to get some money to buy a new one..
<gunndawg> well sounds like ur havin a heck of a time!
<gunndawg> sorry to hear all the bad news
<gunndawg> and here I am thinking I have problems because I cant get the "Selected items:" background and text colors to change!
<JackyAlcine> Lol. I've had worse, at least the disk's detected by the system, I didn't have to modprode the system.
<bioterror> JackyAlcine, I feel you bro ;D
<bioterror> around xmas I had too bad sectors with 1TB drive. about 167GB of drive was inside of bad sectors ;)
<bioterror> dd_rescue made image, but I had used encrypted home directy and that image was worthless
<bioterror> lots of pics and music and videos are rm -rf'd now :D
<bioterror> I tried all the guides how to umount and open the encryption, but no dice
<gunndawg> ok seriously, why cant I change the default color that ubuntu uses when you over over stuff in things like System, Places, etc
<gunndawg> cant change that salmon color!
<duanedesign> gunndawg: hmm. might see if there is anything in the Gnome-art forum http://gnomesupport.org/forums/viewforum.php?f=20&sid=7a5067f68d2cf868fbeba7ec6f1bdff8
<gunndawg> duanedesign, I should just be able to click what color i want in the appearances section and have that work
<gunndawg> but when I change it, the changes dont take effect
<Mofear> hello channel. anyone care to offer some help with a manual partition?
<head_victim> Mofear: ask away and we'll do what we caN :D
<Mofear> alright. well i am aiming at setting up a dual-boot system with windows 7 and ubuntu 10.10. i have already watched and read several guides so i think i have the basics down.
<Mofear> my questions are mostly in how much space to allocate and if i am doing everything in the right order. i have a fresh install of windows 7 and my basic drivers done. with an ubuntu cd ready to go. now im at the whats next stage :D
<head_victim> Well what I would do if you haven't done it before is just do the "install beside other operating system" option so that it doesn't wipe the windows one and it should install as normal. I did that exact thing yesterday with the wife's PC.
<head_victim> The trick I've always found useful is to always install Ubuntu last so that the bootloader "just works". You can install Windows last but you will have to "fix" the bootloader.
<bioterror> Mofear, if you want to make it look "good", I would say 150MB for the /boot, / I would give ~15GB and rest for /home.
<Mofear> right that is what i have heard as well so i installed windows first. i read a few times the manual partition is a nicer way to go, not exactly sure why. if i wanted to do it the "best" way (i dont mind a reinstall of windows) what would i do?
<bioterror> or you can just have / and /home beside swap
<bioterror> swap is 1.5x your RAM as a guidance
<Mofear> i have a 1 TB to work with by the way bio. not sure how that affects the ratios
<head_victim> If you're new to Ubuntu I just let it decide how big all the partitions to be are, otherwise what bioterror is suggesting is a good guide.
<bioterror> Mofear, it doesnt. only how much stuff you're going to install, and 15GB should be enough if you're not going for all the -dev packages ;)
<head_victim> I personally always use 100gb for / but that's just because it was a nice round number that I thought I can't fill (I also use 500+ gb drives for each install, sometimes even a separate tb drive for home)
<Mofear> i suppose the root of all of these questions is how would you do this if it was YOUR install and you wanted it done "right" (not sure if thats the best way to put it). would that be this manual partition? and if so i would need to reinstall windows after and then linux again correct?
<bioterror> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/561316/ my desktop computer's layout
<head_victim> I always just install windows the install Ubuntu afterwards. If I have enough space I assign 100gb for / and the rest for /home. I let it make it's own /boot, etc.
<bioterror> head_victim, 100GB for / with separete /home is just madness
<bioterror> :)
<Mofear> haha
<head_victim> bioterror: I like "nice" numbers :D
<head_victim> I'm using 9.5gb on / on my gnome pc and 3gb on / on my Lubuntu pc
<bioterror> Mofear, but my / is that small becouse I'm a wicked guy and I'm not using DE's, I'm running windowmaker with just some tools from there and others from somewhere
<bioterror> if you use KDE or Gnome, it will take more space easily
<bioterror> so 15GB is kinda minumum for the / if you're planning to run a complete desktop envinroments
<Mofear> so if i partition the drive now it will wipe windows? and i will probably fatten my / a bit, i dont know about 100 though ;)
<bioterror> no it wont
<bioterror> you have windows on sda1 and you will make sda2, sda3 and sda4 ;)
<head_victim> As long as you choose "install beside existing operating system" you will be fine, just don't pick the "use whole disk" option
<bioterror> make the decission and dump the windows, you can make it with ubuntu!
<bioterror> ;)
<Mofear> whats the difference between a side by side versus a manual partition? pros and cons
<bioterror> Mofear, you dont have to think about these partitionings ;)
<head_victim> My main pc has a 500 gb drive for / and /home, a 2tb drive for data stuffs and backups over the home lan and I'm about to put in a 500gb drive as a nominated drive to store VMs on.
<Mofear> i read something about a dual-boot setup where theres a mutual area with the bulk of my HD space for use by either OS. that would be the optimal setup but i am not sure how to acheive it
<head_victim> Depends on how much you trust reading and writing to ntfs from linux
<head_victim> I haven't looked into it enough to know either way sorry
<bioterror> Mofear, you can make a partition and mount it to /media/share or something and format it to ntfs
<bioterror> linux has ntfs-3g for ntfs and it works perfectly
<Mofear> alright good to know
<Mofear> so feel like babysitting me while i play with some partitions in the installer? i think youre right that im overthinking it and am ready to get my feet wet
<head_victim> bioterror: ah ok last time I played with it it was still very much a beta.
<bioterror> must be years ago :D
<head_victim> At least 2 or 3
<head_victim> Back when I still thought I should probably have some sort of windows installation. So probably at least 3 years ago.
<Mofear> haha speaking of which am i illogical in thinking the same. first time ubuntu user but i have a laptop with windows
<head_victim> It's ok Mofear it's something you'll come to in your own time. You need to decide what works best for you.
<Mofear> i was under the impression that there are still some programs (one MMO in particular) that cant operate correctly through wine and doesnt have linux support
<bioterror> I cant think any windows application that I would need in my home usage
<duanedesign> yeah it depends on what you need to run.
<Mofear> something to do with the hack prevention software in the game flagging wine and cancelling the run
<head_victim> My gaming needs are met by Urban Terror which has a native linux client. It was the one thing I used to boot into windows for until I knew Urban Terror existed. Not the fanciest graphics but awesome gameplay (it's a FPS)
<Mofear> i just feared going with a full install of linux for issues such as that
<bioterror> head_victim, I play it too sometimes ;)
<head_victim> bioterror: ah good to hear, I find it quite fun. I usually only play half an hour to an hour once or twice a week
<Mofear> alright so after googling info about that particular game (Vindictus if it matters) looks like theres no fix for running it thru linux. so here i am at my partition screen again. :D
<Mofear> i have a 104MB sda1 (for windows sys restore i believe) the rest is 1TB with about 25gb in use (windows). so if i want to change the windows partition how much should i leave for running some games and windows only apps?
<Mofear> or should i set the windows partition to a small amount and establish another drive for installation of apps/games
<Mofear> bioterror, head_victim, you two still here?
<head_victim> Yeah for now
<bioterror> I'm not going to take much part in that windows partition sizes and stuff
<bioterror> as I am a guy who rides fixed gear bikes and uses oen OS on one computer
<bioterror> :-)
<Mofear> haha alright. well i would love input from you head :]
<bioterror> I have no idea how huge these games are
<bioterror> I have played in windows last time around year 2000 or something
<Mofear> i will just leave a good chunk of my HD for the windows things. after i get more involved in linux or buy a seperate HD i can change things around
<bioterror> oh well
<Mofear> i am just confused by the fact that windows is using sda1 and sda2. yet for linux i need 3 partitions correct?
<bioterror> you can boot livecd, start gparted, take space from windows, then move that empty space to linux partitions
<bioterror> Mofear, for linux you technically need two partitions, or one ;)
<bioterror> depends if you're going to use swap
<Mofear> alright i will open that up now and i am planning on using swap
<bioterror> then you need two partitions, one / and swap
<bioterror> but you're planning to try different os's and things like that, you can have a good use for separate /home
<bioterror> these are matter of taste
<Mofear> well it is my understanding you are allowed 4 primary and more logical
<bioterror> there's only one way to figure out these things and its trying and wondering what suits you the most best
<Mofear> which 2 would i select as primary and which one as logical?
<head_victim> Like I said, when I'm feeling lazy I just tell it to install beside the other OS and let it partition itself as it needs to
<Mofear> is there a disadvantage to that?
<Mofear> other then maybe not having exact numbers for /home, /, and swap
<bioterror> nope
<Mofear> or does that leave out /home and swap altogther
<head_victim> For most users that is the best way (least hassle) if you have special needs then maybe but maybe not.
<bioterror> it will make / and swap
<head_victim> And /boot and /home all live within /
<arun__> hi.. hate to interrupt.. but am having trouble using apt-get.. so maybe someone can help me out here..
<head_victim> arun__: sure what's the error
<arun__> its just not able to locate any package
<arun__> i updated the sources.list file from the sources list generator, but still no luck
<arun__> error is that "E:unable to lcoate package gromacs"
<head_victim> What sources.list generator are you referring to?
<head_victim> It sounds like you have selected all the repos (multiverse, universe, etc)
<arun__> the one at http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<arun__> yes, i did select all the repos.. is that an issue?
<head_victim> I've never used a repository generator, can you copy the contents of your sources.list file to pastebin for me?
<head_victim> !pastebin
<ubot2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<arun__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/561325/
<head_victim> That's a LONG sources.list. First things first have you reloaded your sources (eg "sudo apt-get update" in the terminal)?
<arun__> yes. i did.. most of them, atleast the first 90% went without error...
<arun__> then the last few 3rd party repos failed, along with some other ones...one error was "W: Failed to fetch http://sg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/restricted/source/Sources.bz2  Sub-process /bin/bzip2 returned an error code (2)"
<head_victim> Nah the gromacs is in "universe" I just checked
<head_victim> so the line in your sources is "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu maverick universe"
<head_victim> Are there any errors for that one?
<arun__> if i do apt-get update, its not on the output at all..
<head_victim> Hmm
<arun__> sorry.. i mis-spoke... there are no errors in that.. this is the entire output -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/561332/
<geirha> arun__: Probably an issue with the mirror you are using.
<geirha> In System -> Administration -> Software sources, change it to the main server and see if that helps.
<geirha> Or, just wait a few hours and try again. The admins of that mirror will spot the issue and fix it eventually.
<head_victim> arun__: what geirha said :D
<arun__> yeah.. i did that and its reloading.. hope this works..
<arun__> or will it help if i change my country and check for another mirror
<arun__> who--hoo.. that did the trick.. peace!!
<geirha> If there are other mirrors for your country, you could try one of those too, yes. Will likely be faster than the main server.
<head_victim> Local servers are a godsend, we have metered internet content here but they have a local mirror that is unmetered.
<bioterror> head_victim, http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/8248056.stm
<arun__> ah! ok.. its always a slower working mirror rather than one that doesn't work..
<bioterror> arun__, what's the hurry in a completed world ;)
<tdn> I have just installed Ubuntu 10.10, but I have forgot the password I gave to my normal user during install. How do I reset this? I can start up and login (autologin) but not sudo to root.
<geirha> arun__: Well, switch back to the fastest one in some hours. I don't know what software they use for those mirrors, but it appears to have some bug that causes this. Though it's very rare.
<Mofear> i never properly thanked you two for your help earlier. done with the install and learning my new OS now :D
<tdn> Maybe I should add that I am pretty sure that I do remember the password. But it will not accept it. It is a very short password. 4 chars.
<arun__> seems my time is up... @geirha and @head_victim: will check out the mirror in a few hours.. anyways, thanks u guys for the time!!
<head_victim> bioterror: I get 4.2 MB/s from my mirror so that's probably about as good as residential internet gets in Australia
<bioterror> head_victim, that's okay
<head_victim> It's not great but it's about as good as it gets in Australia :/
<bioterror> if I get over 2MB/s, I'm happy
<Mofear> hey new problem! i installed some drivers and updated packages as automated and now on boot up i get some strange vertical/horizontal flashing lines and a black screen
<head_victim> Mofear: does it eventually get into the install though?
<Mofear> its been about 1-2 minutes and hasnt
<head_victim> Hmm, so did you do anything but what it suggested??
<Mofear> i tried a hard reset the last time and hit escape in grub to go into recovery mode as someone suggested. didnt make a difference
<gunndawg> Hey are there any specific things to make sure you do every now and again in order to keep the system clean, and in order ?
<gunndawg> I guess I usually call it doing "maintenance"
<Mofear> all i did since install was install VLC. install a driver for my video card as it found. and ran some update option from within the software center.
<head_victim> Mofear: sounds like a graphics problem, does it get past grub and then stop or does it stop before grub, or at the login?
<Mofear> past grub but before login
<bioterror> Mofear, which driver? are you having ati or nvidia?
<Mofear> ati
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> you installed fglrx or what ever it is
<bioterror> which radeon you have?
 * head_victim hands over to bioterror as I have no experience with ati driver issues
<Mofear> sapphire. one second and i can get you the exact specs
<bioterror> is it hd385423420492424234
<bioterror> :D
<Mofear> its the 6850
<bioterror> oh snap
<Mofear> SAPPHIRE 100315L Radeon HD 6850 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity
<Mofear> straight from newegg lol
<bioterror> too new, too hot
<bioterror> you cant use radeonhd drivers
<gunndawg> hey is using Gconf-cleaner a bad idea?
<gunndawg> seems like a nice tool but I have read a few warnings about it
<Mofear> bioterror, so what is the fix? i only installed the recommened driver ubuntus driver tool found
<bioterror> take it easy!
<bioterror> Mofear, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates this is your fix
<Mofear> if its not to much trouble how do i get back into ubuntu and implement these
<bioterror> from grub, choose recovery
<bioterror> but I'm off to McDonalds, I want to try double quater pounder :D
<bioterror> I'm not really a huge ati guy, but I have radeon 3850 or something and I can use opensource drivers ;)
<Mofear> alright well i should still be here when you get back. i launched recovery mode and low graphics mode
<Mofear> not sure the next steps
<Mofear> head_victim do you know how i would go about using those packages he linked to me
<Mofear> **nevermind think i found something
<head_victim> Mofear: yeah you will need to add that ppa and then update
<Mofear> it would seem logical to remove the old driver i had just installed as well. that make sense to you?
<head_victim> It should just update
<Mofear> alright ive updated and it says reading package lists... Done. does this differ from installed? is there another step?
<Mofear> @head_victim i probably should ping you this way. i did the sudo apt-get update after adding that ppa. whats the next command? i tried sudo apt-get install and it appears to do nothing
<head_victim> Mofear: I'd "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Mofear> ahh upgrade
<MrChrisDruif1> You could even add -y to the upgrade so it auto-accepts all upgrades :P
<Mofear> good tip :] although the fix allowed me to launch just fine without the bootscreen crash i still cant enable extra appearence effects
<Mofear> im back. internet on the fritz from our blizzard it seems. anyone still available to help with my graphics issue?
<gunndawg> how come when I run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" it says "The following packages have been kept back:
<gunndawg>   upstart
<gunndawg> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<gunndawg> "
<JoeMaverickSett> gunndawg: i think some dependencies weren't met. try "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" again maybe. mine just got upgraded.
<gunndawg> JoeMaverickSett, thx
<JoeMaverickSett> gunndawg: no problem. i had the same thing about 1-2days, until it got upgraded today. :)
<MrChrisDruif> What's up with the upstart update?
<casey> How can I view my networked windows shares? ubuntu netbook edition, I have Samba installed, but I can't find the "places" that all the tutorials describe
<duanedesign> hello casey
<duanedesign> casey: good question
<duanedesign> casey: if you open nautilus you should have a 'netwoork' entry on the left
<casey> nautilus?
<JoeMaverickSett> casey: it's the file manager, it normally opens if you open up your home folder and such.
<casey> it comes with some kind of "unity" interface
<duanedesign> casey: or you can open a Terminal and type the command - nautilus
<bioterror> sounds difficult  :o
<duanedesign> there should be a File manager button in the Launcher on the left
<duanedesign> hello bioterror
<casey> thats much better
<casey> that launcher thing sucks
<bioterror> hi duane
<bioterror> casey, you're always welcome to try out lubuntu with your netbook ;)
<casey> nautilus was what I needed I just couldn't find it and I didn't know what it was called
<casey> lubuntu? for laptops?
<bioterror> http://lubuntu.net/
<duanedesign> lubuntu is very snappy. I keep a LXDE install for when I am tired of Gnome
<casey> I'm pretty happy with Gnome
<s-fox> Hello.
<AbhijiT> hi
<JoeMaverickSett> hello s-fox :)
<casey> if I can just figure out how it works
<duanedesign> hey its s-fox !
<duanedesign> s-fox: how is my favorite fox of silver color?
<AbhijiT> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> AbhijiT: :)
<AbhijiT> duanedesign, how is my design of duane??????
<AbhijiT> :P
<AbhijiT> :D
<s-fox> Hello AbhijiT , JoeMaverickSett and duanedesign
<s-fox> How are you three ?
<AbhijiT> Good!
<JoeMaverickSett> i'm very much fine. hope you are as well. :)
 * AbhijiT just got the chance to give seminar on foss for this sem!!!
 * s-fox is fine thank you duanedesign . I am revitalising the ubuntu community interviews - http://serial-coder.co.uk/?1128 
<duanedesign> s-fox: nice
<duanedesign> I have a bunch of Ubuntu Development Screencasts to do
<duanedesign> need to find time to do them
<JoeMaverickSett> s-fox: about that; some peopel redented my dent about it on identi.ca :)
<s-fox> duanedesign,  Yes, I am excited for it, it was always popular. I am also going to attempt to get it to a wider audience through social media. Interesting to see the result
<duanedesign> s-fox: i always liked them. I enjoy reading about our community friends
<s-fox> Thank you JoeMaverickSett  :)
<JoeMaverickSett> you're welcome. :D glad to be of help.
<AbhijiT> s-fox, i want bodhi zazan interview!!!
<AbhijiT> zazen
<s-fox> AbhijiT,  Bodhi has done one already
<AbhijiT> :o
<AbhijiT> :(
<AbhijiT> s-fox, link???
<s-fox> http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2007/12/08/an-interview-with-bodhizazen/
<AbhijiT> s-fox, thanks!
<AbhijiT> s-fox, Think of like contributing to NPR or PBS. … The beer may be free, but you should tip the bartender.
<AbhijiT> what is NPR andf PBS?
<AbhijiT> s-fox, ??
<casey> how can you customize the motd for the terminal?
<casey> is there an app for that?
<paultag> casey: sudo nano /etc/motd
<paultag> you might need to change the bootmisc to not overwrite it from the tail, but I can't remember
<casey> I see some people run top as part of their background... how is that accomplished? Is it a special teminal or gDesklets/Karamba
<paultag> casey: conky
<paultag> mostly
<casey> So... I can just use: sudo apt-get conky
<casey> right?
<paultag> casey: apt-get install conky
<casey> linux is getting easier than windows everyday, thanks
<paultag> casey: sure :)
<johnny77> paultag: I don't mean to interrupt, but for my own information you need a certain type of Window Manager to use conky right?
<paultag> johnny77: nosir! You need something called compositing if you want to use "real" transparency -- such as docky / gnome-do ( but gnome-do can run without it )
<paultag> johnny77: other widget layers such as plasmoid or whatever else may needsomething like compiz to do compositing
<paultag> my widget know-how is way out of date
<johnny77> paultag: Can I use compiz to do the compositing if my windows manager doesn't do it?
<paultag> johnny77: compiz is a window manager
<paultag> johnny77: so most people use compiz + gnome, but you can use compiz + kde, if you want
<paultag> but that's mostly out of date, since kwm can do it
<paultag> johnny77: but not fluxbox or openbox. xfce is OK, though
<paultag> since Xfce's window manager is Xfwm
<paultag> (that's why you run compiz with --replace)
<paultag> (because it replaces metacity / xfwm)
<paultag> johnny77: cool?
<johnny77> paultag: Yeah, I understand. There is just so much to learn just to cover the basic stuff. Each time I think I get something, it's not quite what I thought.
<paultag> johnny77: :)
<paultag> johnny77: feel free to ask whatever you're confused about, someone in here'll know
<s-fox> +1 paultag :)
<paultag> hey s-fox
<paultag> s'new?
<s-fox> Hey babe
<s-fox> Oh, you know busy busy  busy :)
<s-fox> You?
<johnny77> paultag: I'm sure to ask when I'm confused. It's when I'm sure it's one way and I'm totally wrong.
<paultag> johnny77: Ahh. Yeah, it'll do that a lot. I still get that
<paultag> s-fox: not bad, not bad
<s-fox> paultag,  Trying to cause a buzz about the Ubuntu Community Interviews.  I am restarting them again
<paultag> s-fox: woo!
<johnny77> Here's one thing I'm a little confused about. In simple terms in runs Kernel, Desktop Environment, Window Manager.
<paultag> johnny77: it's actually just a tad more complex then that
<paultag> johnny77: so, there's the kernel. The kernel provides a unified interface for libraries to talk with the hardware in a sane way, and request smart things, such as RAM
<paultag> johnny77: libraries providide a sane and smart interface for applications, so that we can just call malloc(), without knowing which signal the kerenel wants
<paultag> johnny77: everything you "see" from bash to WM/DEs runs at this level
<paultag> johnny77: a Window Manager is something that lets you drag windows. It's what moves windows and draws them on the screen
<paultag> johnny77: the DE is the collection of all the applications that create windows, such as panels, menu interfaces, network managers
<johnny77> The window manager is within the DE when there is a DE, right?
<paultag> johnny77: so, for gnome, stuff like gnome-panel are part of the DE, but metacity is the window manager
<paultag> johnny77: kinda sorta. the DE is actually inside the window manager
<paultag> if you can say that
<paultag> johnny77: but you can "drag" the DE between window managers -- such as kwm, xfwm, fluxbox, openbox, compiz, metacity
<paultag> , unity, mutter
<paultag> although unity is just compiz
<paultag> but whatever.
<johnny77> paultag: thanks, that actually clears up a lot. I thought the WM was within the DE so it confused me that I can only run a WM. Now that I know the DE is actually inside the WM, it makes sense that I can run only a WM.
<paultag> johnny77: :)
<johnny77> is there a way to get a list of what you can change with update-alternatives?
<paultag> humm, not sure
<paultag> don't think so
<paultag> I know you can list the options for each option
<paultag> by using --query or something like that
<paultag> brb
<sprawl> I am having an issue with my wireless connection dropping about every 2 minutes (web pages timing out), then working for a couple of minutes then dropping again. The connection icon in the task bar says I'm still connected at about 70%.I have a dual boot system and the wireless works fine in opensuse but not in Ubuntu 10.10
<sprawl> any ideas?
<sprawl> is this the correct channel for me to be posting this in?
<johnny77> sprawl: depends on your problem.
<johnny77> sprawl: what is your question?
<sprawl> I am having an issue with my wireless connection dropping about every 2 minutes (web pages timing out), then working for a couple of minutes then dropping again. The connection icon in the task bar says I'm still connected at about 70%.I have a dual boot system and the wireless works fine in opensuse but not in Ubuntu 10.10
<sprawl> any ideas on what I should try?
<johnny77> sprawl: Your probably in the correct channel, whoever, I'm pretty new and don't know what could be causing that.
<johnny77> Are you running default Ubuntu?
<sprawl> what do you mean?
<omoleye> is there a way to change the text on the boot screen?
<sprawl> i did try running ubuntu from the cd and it did the same thing - does that answer your question?
<omoleye> like the boot selection screen can I remove the older versions of ubuntu and just call it ubuntu
<seidos> sprawl: what version of ubuntu ("default" ubuntu is probably a reference to 10.10)
<sprawl> yes it is the latest stable regular build of plain ubuntu
<johnny77> seidos: I was thinking more with the default DE and WM. He didn't go in and change anything.
<seidos> johnny77: ah, i see.  i supposed DE would make a difference.
<sprawl> whats a DE
<seidos> sprawl: have you tried figuring out what wireless chip you have using lspci?
<sprawl> yes, hang on..
<seidos> sprawl: desktop environment, like gnome, lxde...
<omoleye> can anybody point me in the right direction to change the name of the OS's in the boot menu?
<Dangr_> Hello everyone - I'm looking to edit some small videos with Avidemux - but there is a QTand GTK+ version. Any idea which one I should install or anything I need to know about? I don't really know much about QT or GTK+
<sprawl> Intel Corporation WiFi Link 5100
<sprawl> system is an ASUS G50vt laptop
<seidos> sprawl: have you tried searching the web for "intel corporation wifi link 5100 ubuntu troubleshooting"?
<sprawl> let me go try that thanks!
<johnny77> omoleye: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17787/clean-up-the-new-ubuntu-grub2-boot-menu/ check this out.
<seidos> sprawl: well, if you get it working without us, tell us about it #ubuntu-beginners-team
<seidos> :)
<sprawl> cool - i'l be back
<omoleye> thank you Jonny
<johnny77> omoleye: did that get you what you needed?
<johnny77> omoleye: no problem.
<omoleye> yeah it looks like it
<omoleye> Im going to look at the forum for more detials
<kristian-aalborg> were NASA running unix for the Apollo program?
<paultag> kristian-aalborg: hehehehe
<paultag> kristian-aalborg: the apollo crafts were programmed using transistors
<paultag> kristian-aalborg: there ws no OS, and hardly a computer :)
<kristian-aalborg> http://www.linux.com/news/software/developer/29068-apollo-11-story
<paultag> Hell, it was designed with slide-rules
<omoleye> lol
<kristian-aalborg> just found this, paultag
 * paultag opens
<kristian-aalborg> hmm... unix goes back to... 69?
<paultag> sec, my net sucks
<paultag> kristian-aalborg: I mean, UNIX was written in C, so 1973 ?
<paultag> but I don't think UNIX was written with the release of C
<paultag> something makes me think that UNIX did not exist for apollo 11
<kristian-aalborg> so it seems
<bioterror> paultag, they were busy switchin those cards with holes
<paultag> kristian-aalborg: yeah, nothing in that article says they used UNIX
<paultag> kristian-aalborg: just that it was a sort of open source
<kristian-aalborg> if it did, it might have taken too much space (pun accidental) to have the computer for it on the spacecraft
<paultag> bioterror: :)
<paultag> kristian-aalborg: heyo :)
<johnny77> omoleye: sorry, had to jump off for a minute. If you need any more help come back.
<omoleye> will do thank you
<s-fox> Goodbye.
<kristian-aalborg> paultag: it really went fast from circa 1970 to circa 1975, huh?
<casey> Why do I not see the motd when I start a terminal? Is there  setting somewhere that needs to be enabled?
<_CommandeR_> anyone done some libreoffice formulas here?
<johnny77> _CommandeR_: what are you looking for?
<_CommandeR_> well how you do exponents
<_CommandeR_> libreoffice seems quite f upp with it
<johnny77> _CommandeR_: What problem are you having specifically? it looks like #^# will do exponents.
<_CommandeR_> yeah i need to type NO sub 3 sup -
<_CommandeR_> but it wants something after the negative and leving a blank will give a upsidedown question mark
<johnny77> you are typing "NO sub 3 sup -" without the quotes into a cell?
<_CommandeR_> with quotes removes the ^ and under_
<_CommandeR_> need NO_3 and ^-
<johnny77> _CommandeR_: your trying to do a negative exponent, right?
<_CommandeR_> if you got libreoffice type = NO sub 3 ^-1
<_CommandeR_> this gives a good but i do not want the number only the negative
<_CommandeR_> the formula plugin really gets on my nerve
<johnny77> _CommandeR_: If I type = NO sub 3 ^-1 right into a cell I get an err:509
<johnny77> _CommandeR_: I'm sorry, I'm not sure I understand what you are trying to do.
<_CommandeR_> using libre office formula thing ?
<johnny77> What do you click to get the formula thing.
<johnny77> the function wizard?
<_CommandeR_> in a  textdocument
<_CommandeR_> insert - > object -> formula
<johnny77> sorry my bad. give me a second.
<johnny77> I thought you were talking about a spreadsheeet....
<_CommandeR_> noes noes :P
<johnny77> try taking out the = and space and just type NO sub 3 ^-1 and see if that is what you want.
<_CommandeR_> i do not use the = was just showing it for you :P
<johnny77> I've typed in NO sub 3 ^-1 and I'm not getting any upside down question marks.
<_CommandeR_> because you got -1
<_CommandeR_> remove 1 and you will get it
<johnny77> So you want a superscripted negative sign without a number after it.
<_CommandeR_> yes
<johnny77> I understand why it is putting the question mark. It's expecting something and letting you know that you are forgetting it. Now, we try to trick it. :)
<_CommandeR_> found a negative its not perfect
<johnny77> Have you been over to #libreoffice? Maybe they can help you more, sorry.
<johnny77> what did you find?
<_CommandeR_> it is not a user support channel :/ here = https://www.dropbox.com/s/iqczct2z0gdmqht/laboration_7.odt
<_CommandeR_> its not pretty however should work..
<johnny77> I think it looks good. Sorry, I wish I could help more....
<johnny77> Sorry, but I gotta run.
<_CommandeR_> yeah thank you anyway :P o(
<s-fox> Hello.
<kumaanki> hi again..
<kumaanki> bye everyone !
<s-fox> Goodbye kumaanki
<kristian-aalborg> aye aye aye... my box just logged out of the desktop by itself?
<kristian-aalborg> (this is the machine that has been acting up with the sudden deaths)
<kristian-aalborg> http://pastebin.com/ytxqMkqu - here's dmesg
<seidos> ¡Ay, caramba!
 * seidos reads dmesg
<seidos> kristian-aalborg: what is sda5 and sdb1?
<seidos> kristian-aalborg: line 549, "resume from disk failed"?
<kristian-aalborg> seidos: my hdd's
<seidos> kristian-aalborg: line 646 to 653 don't look good -_-
 * kristian-aalborg looks
<seidos> kristian-aalborg: so it's logging out of the desktop environment?  you're using gnome i gather as your DE?  and this is a maverick install?
<kristian-aalborg> seidos: gnome yes, mint 10
<kristian-aalborg> seidos: I've had my box rebooting out of the blue recently, sometimes it won't start up until after an hour or so
<kristian-aalborg> it keeps boting to bios/grub/a bit of the OS, then goes back to 0
<seidos> kristian-aalborg: ah, rebooting.  i thought just "logging out of DE = gnome"
<seidos> kristian-aalborg: it looks like your hdd is dying T_T
<kristian-aalborg> this time, I only got kicked out of gnome
<seidos> kristian-aalborg: how old is it, and what brand?
<kristian-aalborg> 4 years, CrapPC
<seidos> kristian-aalborg: never heard of CrapPC.  they are a hdd vendor?  ;)
<jamiedmattingly> wow they actually named their brand crappc thats hilarious
<kristian-aalborg> http://pastebin.com/s9w3vBfW <--- lspci
<kristian-aalborg> they did not... I did
<seidos> kristian-aalborg: it doesn't say in lspci what the vendor of your hdd is.  but i am asking only out of curiosity.
<kristian-aalborg> erm... samsung?
<kristian-aalborg> can't remember how to list it
<casey> I can't seem to change the font size in evolution mail
<seidos> kristian-aalborg: you and me both.  i'm going to try sudo lshw
<casey> anyone know how it can be changed?
<seidos> kristian-aalborg: yeah lshw has it
<seidos> casey: wish i did
<kristian-aalborg> I have nonsense charachters in that one!
<seidos> casey: i should start using evolution, actually.  let me start it up
<seidos> kristian-aalborg: me too
<casey> I changed th font size under preferences but it seems to only change the font size within emails
<kristian-aalborg> sudo hdparm -i /dev/sda <--- bingo
<casey> Is there a better email client than evolution mail? I like the old Thunderbird, new version... not so much
<kristian-aalborg> casey: there's one called sylpheed which is a bit lighter it seems - have not tried it
<seidos> kristian-aalborg: that would be awesome, if it answered the original question "what is the vendor of your hdd"
<kristian-aalborg> casey: if you're bold enough to go CLI, give alpine a shot
<seidos> casey: i use gmail in a browser
<kristian-aalborg> seidos: it does, but only when run on my computer ;)
<casey> I'm way to new at *nix for almost anything CLI
<kristian-aalborg> Model=SAMSUNG SP0822N, FwRev=WA100-34, SerialNo=S06QJ10L634634
<kristian-aalborg> Model=SAMSUNG HD321KJ, FwRev=CP100-13, SerialNo=S0MQJ1EQ401607
<kristian-aalborg> these are my babies
<seidos> kristian-aalborg: ah, on my system the model is a cryptic number
<kristian-aalborg> casey: fair enough
<seidos> though it does have "ST in the front"
<casey> seidos: I enjoy having my messages offline, otherwise gmail in the browser would be the way to go
<seidos> i guess that could mean "seagate"
<seidos> casey: yeah, i hear ya'
<kristian-aalborg> ST is Seagate, I'm pretty sure
<seidos> kristian-aalborg: it's definitely a seagate, it said so on the hdd.  it also says so in lshw
<kristian-aalborg> cat lshw.txt | grep SAM
<kristian-aalborg>                 product: SAMSUNG SP0822N
<kristian-aalborg>                 product: SAMSUNG HD321KJ
<kristian-aalborg> there it was, I think
<kristian-aalborg> best way to test my hdd's is to run a livecd of.... and then ....
<kristian-aalborg> ?
<seidos> kristian-aalborg: good question.  i'm sure there are some reliability benchmarks.  maybe try copying large files around on your hdd?
<kristian-aalborg> yup, that is a tried and tested thing - copy a large file from one hdd to another, then md5sum it
<kristian-aalborg> however, there might be some fitting rescue cd... will look into that
<kristian-aalborg> seidos: thanks for spotting that, I'm often overwhelmed by dmesg and the like
<seidos> kristian-aalborg: no problem.  i just searched for "error" and "fail"
<seidos> maybe that will help you out in the future (but hopefully, no more problems)
<kristian-aalborg> like any reasonable person would
<kristian-aalborg> I suspected something much more complex than a borked hdd... like some wire that got too hot or something
<kristian-aalborg> the remedy for a broken hdd is thankfully simple
<seidos> casey: so you use pop?
<casey> This font thing is killing me. Evolution mail's font size is tied to gnome's application font settings. Can you override that and set the font size smaller on certain applications? through a config file or cmd switch?
<casey> seidos: imap
<seidos> kristian-aalborg: i unfortunately just had to deal with a borked hdd...
<casey> I use imap
<seidos> casey: all right, i'll set up evolution with imap
<cprofitt> tronyx: ping
<casey> I just want a smaller font size on the list of emails in my inbox
<casey> without change the font size globally
<kristian-aalborg> hdd's are bad... it's like the technology is basically flawed
<kristian-aalborg> I look forward to having flash take over, I think.... though it might prove to be even worse
<casey> what about solid state drives
<seidos> casey: i don't have any emails in my inbox...not sure how to make the font smaller though.
<casey> can it be changed via a config file or something?
<seidos> casey: i don't know.  i'm searching the web
 * seidos ponders if such a thing was possible in outlook
<kristian-aalborg> casey: I guess I meant ssd's, yes ;)
<seidos> casey: there may be a way to do it by modifying something in the source code
<casey> that sounds like something a newb like me should not be trying just yet
<casey> thank you for looking though
<seidos> casey: well, i'm going to try, and i'm a newb
<casey> I gave up on linux years ago after try to configure slackware 8 thank god for ubuntu! Maybe I can finally get away from my pirated windows word
<casey> *world
<johnny77> omoleye: Did you get your problem figured out?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-02-03
<gunndawg> hey LongShot :)
<LongShot> hey
<gunndawg> whats goin on ?
<red_> Hello I have an old Dell xp that seems to have the os guts somehow virised out. no device manager, no sound manager, no system restore, etc. Boots up ok though. Task manager opens. Can I use a boot cd to reformatt the disk and put ubuntu on it?
<JoeMaverickSett> red_: you mean like boot an Ubuntu CD, wipe the whole disk and install Ubuntu? if so, yes, why not?
<red_> I just want to use the computer with a good operating system and since it will not hook up to the net I have to get it on there somehow
<JoeMaverickSett> red_: what might your computer specs be? RAM and hard disk.
<JoeMaverickSett> red_: and ubuntu is a really good operating system, you know. :)
<thewrath> hi all
<red_> dell latitude d610 .99 GB of ram xp professional  74.4 GB disk
<JoeMaverickSett> hey thewrath :)
<thewrath> how is everyone?
<JoeMaverickSett> everyone is fine, i believe. :)
<MattHarrison> doing good since snowmaggedon was a bust
<thewrath> :)
<thewrath> MattHarrison, where do you live?
<MattHarrison> Michigan
<JoeMaverickSett> red_: great. you can install it.
<red_> does the complete ubuntu os fit on a cd?
<JoeMaverickSett> red_: or if you really want a more low resource, i suggest you try lubuntu. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<JoeMaverickSett> red_: yes, it does.
<red_> ok great thanks
<JoeMaverickSett> no problem. :)
<yax51> is there an ipconfig function that I can access from the terminal?
<holstein> yax51: you looking for ifconfig?
<holstein> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ifconfig
<yax51> holstein: possibly, does it work the same as ipconfig from windows, or very similar?
<holstein> yes and no
<holstein> probably just depends on what you are doing
<holstein> as to how similar it will be
<yax51> holstien: what do you mean
<holstein> well, im not too sure how ipconfig works
<holstein> ive used it very little
<holstein> BUT, i would say certain tasks would be similar 'looking' and feeling
<holstein> with ifconfig
<yax51> aaah, so basically I am trying to flush the DNS cache...
<MattHarrison> yax51:  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-clearflush-dns-cache-in-ubuntu.html
<yax51> MattHarrison: thanks
<gunndawg> is 148 processes considered a lot for ubuntu ?
<Space-Duck> After I mount a FTP, can I create some kind of shortcut to automount it later? (The real problem is I have a few FTPs and cant remember the passwords for all of them)
<gunndawg> man this Cairo dock confuses me
<ddecator> Docky FTW
<zkriesse> DOCKY!
 * zkriesse grabs his docky banner, docky shirt, and blue paint
<zkriesse> come on ddecator let's go touting docky!
<holstein> whats the one called thats in gnome-do ?
<holstein> its not bad
<ddecator> it's not in gnome-do anymore
<holstein> and easy to get going
<holstein> ddecator: OH
<ddecator> separate project now
<holstein> interesting
<holstein> probably better that way
<ddecator> plus the non-gnome-do docky always had more features
<gunndawg> well I think docky presented the same problem as cario dock is giving me
<ddecator> which is?
<gunndawg> well I have icons like Pidgin on the dock
<gunndawg> which should do one of two things, just launch the main pidgin program (my friends list) or show active conversations and the friends list
<gunndawg> but when I start a conversation with someone, that pidgin icon suddenly only opens and closes that conversation, and has no interaction with the main pidgin program
<ddecator> Docky lets you right-click icons and select which window related to the program to focus
<ddecator> if left-clicking doesn't bring up the right one
<gunndawg> hm
<gunndawg> these docks have always confused me, they are always adding extra icons
<gunndawg> etc
<ddecator> adding extra icons? like when you open a program that isn't on the dock it adds an icon while that program is open?
<gunndawg> yeah
<gunndawg> that as well
<ddecator> that's a feature in Docky that you can toggle on or off :)
<gunndawg> just wish I knew why the pidigin icon will only open one of the active chat sessions and not the pidigin menu it self (unless all conversations are closed)
<ddecator> it probably opens the most recent window related to the application
<gunndawg> thats kind of annoying
<gunndawg> I want my icons to open up the programs they are associated to
<gunndawg> or make it so when you hover over them, you have lil preview windows of other windows associated to that program, or something
<gunndawg> or like skype, if I close my skype window and then click skype from my dock again to re open it, it starts a whole new session of skype instead of opening the current one (one I already opened and logged in with)
<ddecator> yah that shouldn't happen. i don't think Docky does that
<ddecator> i tried Cairo, AWN, and Docky. Docky was, imo, the best by far
<gunndawg> and then if I launch frostwire from the dock it adds another frostfire icon to the dock for it
<gunndawg> ddecator, I'll try docky I guess
<gunndawg> hope it functions like I was thinking a dock should be functioning :(
<ddecator> that last issue can sometimes happen still, but that's usually just after you've added an app to the dock and usually goes away after restarting docky
<ddecator> i use the docky daily ppa, but i think the one in the repos is pretty much the same
<johnny77> To use Docky you need a compositing WM, right?
<ddecator> possibly
<ddecator> not really sure
<gunndawg> sigh, now I cant get rid of caior dock
<ddecator> yah, cairo dock is...persistent
<gunndawg> I did sudo apt-get remove cairo-dock but its still listed under system tools and still functions
<gunndawg> oh, think I need to log out and back in
<gunndawg> brb
<ddecator> you could use synaptic and search "cairo" to see what other packages show up
<ddecator> or that could be it..
<gunndawg> sigh, its still there
<ddecator> yah, i would try the synaptic route
<ddecator> i feel like i ran into the same issue a couple years ago
<gunndawg> alright
<gunndawg> yeah synaptic took care of it
<gunndawg> might as well install docky with synaptic also, should I also install python-docky?
<gunndawg> nvm, looks like it includes that
<gunndawg> alright got docky up and runnin
<gunndawg> Docky is doing the same thing with skype :(
<ddecator> really? that's odd...i haven't had that before
<gunndawg> yeah keeps running a new instance of skype instead of opening the existing one
<ddecator> it might work after a restart. it sometimes acts weird right after adding an app
<gunndawg> also adds a new icon for frostwire
<gunndawg> so all the same problems cairo dock offered
<ddecator> try killing the docky process and starting it again
<gunndawg> ok
<gunndawg> yeah still doing it
<gunndawg> which is basically rendering a dock useless if it wont keep track of my currently opened programs/windows
<ddecator> that's really weird...you could try the daily ppa, but not sure if that'd help since i haven't ever had those problems with it
<gunndawg> hmm
<gunndawg> im not entirely sure how to use PPA's yet either
<ddecator> what version of ubuntu are you using?
<gunndawg> 10.10
<ddecator> "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:docky-core/ppa" then "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade"
<gunndawg> ok its saying it help 1 upgrade back
<gunndawg> "docky"
<gunndawg> how do I force upgrade it ?
<gunndawg> The following packages have been kept back:
<gunndawg>   docky
<gunndawg> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<ddecator> held it back? hmm, maybe it has different dependencies. open synaptic, search for docky, click the box and mark for upgrade, and see what it says
<holstein> dist-upgrade
<holstein> OR
<holstein> synaptic like ddecator is easy
<holstein> you can remove it
<holstein> and reinstall it
<gunndawg> i think I got it
<seidos> dist-upgrade upgrades the distribution, is that what you want
<gunndawg> will I need to reload docky for changes (if any) to take effect ?
<holstein> its because you are getting it from a different repository
<gunndawg> yeah, just figured that out, he
<gunndawg> heh*
<holstein> seidos: you need to change sources
<holstein> and run dist-upgrade
<holstein> AFAIK
<holstein> i use dist-upgrade often
<holstein> for some audio PPA's i use
<seidos> oh, for ppas you run sudo apt-get update
<gunndawg> ok its all upgraded now
<seidos> i don't
<seidos> what do you use dist-upgrade for holstein?  aside from upgrading the distro?
<holstein> upgrading packages
<holstein> when a newer package is in a different repo
<seidos> isn't that just the upgrade command?  sudo apt-get upgrade?
<holstein> yup
<holstein> update updates the cache
<seidos> wait, are you pulling packages from a different version of the distro?  like installing 10.10 packages on 10.04 or 11.04 on 10.10?
<holstein> docky is in the repo
<holstein> the default one
<holstein> when you add the PPA
<holstein> you're askind apt to install a newer version
<ddecator> dist-upgrade upgrades more parts of the system, but it doesn't do an upgrade from one distro version to another
<holstein> with apt-get upgrade
<gunndawg> well bummer, I was hoping to get a working dock set up tonight :(
<holstein> BUT it says, wait
<holstein> the newer one is in a differen repo
<ddecator> "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" might work too, unless there are dependency issues
<ddecator> i run that command every day
<holstein> yup
<ddecator> gunndawg: still doing the same thing?
<gunndawg> ddecator, yeah, it also wont open my current browsing session when I click chromium or firefox
<gunndawg> it launches a new browser session
<seidos> holstein: ah, checking the man page.  interesting.
<gunndawg> just like it did with skype, etc
<ddecator> definitely shouldn't be doing that...how are you adding the apps to the dock?
<holstein> seidos: i recently learned about it
<gunndawg> ddecator, I dragged them from my panel
<holstein> using the kxstudio PPA
<seidos> holstein: yeah, that isn't intuitive to me
<ddecator> gunndawg: should work then :/
<holstein> seidos: well, when you think about it, its better than having packages come in willy-nilly
<holstein> from whatever repo
<holstein> this is an extra step
<gunndawg> ddecator, yeah unfortunately its not, :(
<gunndawg> I just want a working dock!
<ddecator> is that what differentiates upgrade from dist-upgrade? i never figured out what made some things only update with dist-upgrade
<ddecator> gunndawg: like i said, some of it might work after a restart, possibly of your whole computer, but not sure
<gunndawg> ddecator, also if I close pidgin chat then it completely removes it from the dock
<ddecator> gunndawg: try dragging it from the application menu
<ddecator> instead of the panel
<gunndawg> ddecator, k
<JoeMaverickSett> gunndawg: right click the app, pin to dock?
<ddecator> yah, that might work too
<gunndawg> that did not work, still opens multiple sessions of the browser, and skype
<ddecator> :(
<holstein> gunndawg: ?
<seidos> we want a working dock for you too gunndawg!
<seidos> i'm installing docky now
<JoeMaverickSett> gunndawg: what dock did you install? didn't catch that.
<seidos> haha, cool icon, with the anchor
<holstein> strange
<JoeMaverickSett> i'm using a daily/beta of docky. works fine
<gunndawg> seidos, only cool thing about it as far as I am concerened
<gunndawg> I bet if I exit out of Xchat, it will disappear off of docky
<JoeMaverickSett> hhmm, strange thing.
<seidos> gunndawg: it doesn't really make sense to have a dock if you have a panel at the bottom...
<ddecator> JoeMaverickSett: me too, i'm using the daily ppa and haven't run into any of the issues he's having
<gunndawg> strange and annoying, makes the dock not worth using
<JoeMaverickSett> ddecator: yup, that puzzels me. :|
<seidos> hmmm, but it is kind of cool...maybe i should get rid of the bottom panel
<ddecator> seidos: that's what i did
<JoeMaverickSett> seidos: i did the first thing i knew about docks. :D
<ddecator> and the top panel auto-hides. maximum screen realestate :)
<gunndawg> I would get rid of the bottom panel if I could get the dang dock working as such that its worth using
<JoeMaverickSett> ddecator: cool, haven't thought about it yet. :D
<holstein> gnome's auto-hide is lame
<ddecator> gunndawg: like i said, my only extra suggestion is to add all of the applications, then restart your comp and see if it works better
<gunndawg> ddecator, I'll give that one last attempt
<JoeMaverickSett> yup, try... :(
<JoeMaverickSett> i hate to see it not working...
<JoeMaverickSett> coz it's the best.. :D
<holstein> gunndawg: you have the dock at the top?
<ddecator> JoeMaverickSett: window dodge hiding i think is what docky option i have set
<JoeMaverickSett> ddecator: ah, i think mine's on intellihide.
<ddecator> there was something about intelli-hide i didn't like..can't remember what
<JoeMaverickSett> ah, nope, window dodge. :D
<ddecator> oh!
<gunndawg> holstein, no
<gunndawg> holstein, bottom
<holstein> and the gnome panel is at the bottom too?
<seidos> and turn on autohide
<ddecator> if i window doesn't have focus, intellihide doesn't hide the dock, but window dodge will hide it if any window is close enough to the dock
<seidos> probably should get rid of the top panel too...they don't really work together
<holstein> drag docky up to the top for a bit
<holstein> to test
<gunndawg> holstein, to test what ?
<JoeMaverickSett> ddecator: yeah, that one didn't work as i thought it'd
<holstein> so they panel and the dock can breathe
<gunndawg> ok I moved it to the right
<seidos> whoa, can't kill gnome-panel, it restarts
<ddecator> JoeMaverickSett: yah, i sometimes have two windows side by side, and i used to have 3 docks, so it drove me nuts when i would go between the two windows and two of the docks kept showing and hiding
<seidos> i autohid it...
<seidos> er, well the top one
<JoeMaverickSett> ddecator: hehe, distractions. :D
 * seidos facepalms
<seidos> JoeMaverickSett: how did you turn off gnome-panel?
<JoeMaverickSett> seidos: like how?
<JoeMaverickSett> i got my top panel still
<JoeMaverickSett> docky is at bottom
<gunndawg> ok guess im gonna restart and hope docky works then, so brb
<ddecator> yah, the top panel is handy
<JoeMaverickSett> yup
<ddecator> gunndawg: good luck :)
<ddecator> just have it auto-hide
<ddecator> so windows can fill the whole screen
<JoeMaverickSett> seidos: right click the panel > properties ?
<seidos> JoeMaverickSett: ah, yeah, i have too many things open right now...
<seidos> ah, i'll move to another workspace
<JoeMaverickSett> seidos: hehe, i forgot about ubuntu having workspaces. :P
<JoeMaverickSett> might start utilizing it!!
<seidos> i don't get it, docky is working okay for me
 * JoeMaverickSett facepalms.
<gunndawg> ok back
<ddecator> oh man, workspaces are amazing
<seidos> i'm not using pigin though
<ddecator> gunndawg: any luck?
<JoeMaverickSett> ddecator: tell me about it. :D
<seidos> i <3 workspaces
<gunndawg> ddecator, well I notice something about it
<seidos> i don't need them right now, but they are nice to have
<ddecator> 5 workspaces in 1 row as a "cube"
<gunndawg> if I sign into skype, and just "minimize" skype instead of hitting the X, the docky will open skype properly
<seidos> ah, with multiple workspaces, not sure docky would "cut it"
<ddecator> docky works great with multiple workspaces
<gunndawg> but if I hit X on skype (its still running, I can open it from the top panel) and then try to open it in docky, it opens a new instance of it
<seidos> ddecator: i'll try it
<ddecator> gunndawg: that's odd...maybe it doesn't notice that it's still running because there isn't a window, so it assumes it needs to launch it
<gunndawg> ddecator, yeah thats how its acting
<ddecator> seidos: if you click something on docky, it'll auto-move to the workspace that window is on
<ddecator> gunndawg: strange...any luck with firefox/chrome?
<seidos> ddecator: sweet.  so then i would just need a bigger "docky" maybe :P
<seidos> i usually use multiple workspaces when i have gimp, totem, and a few other things open...maybe audacity
<gunndawg> ddecator, yeah chrome seems to be functioning properly because it always has a window
<ddecator> seidos: me too. and it even goes through the animations if you're using desktop cube or anything
<ddecator> gunndawg: well that's improvement at least
<gunndawg> just like if I minimize skype it works, well you have to minimize chrome to keep it going
<seidos> ddecator: yeah, not using desk cube.  intel graphics.
<ddecator> i wonder if there is a bug report for docky about the closing a window thing..
<ddecator> seidos: i'm sorry :(
<JoeMaverickSett> seidos: oh man. :(
<gunndawg> yeah im not just sure if this docky thing is gonna work for me, sadly, they look so convenient
<ddecator> it is. and much more functional than the bottom panel
<seidos> ddecator, JoeMaverickSett haha, it's not a big deal.
<JoeMaverickSett> ddecator: true, tbqh. :D
<JoeMaverickSett> seidos: yeah, just can still get the desktop wall
<seidos> does anyone ever use empathy?
 * JoeMaverickSett is a pidgin fan. :D
<ddecator> i do
<seidos> ddecator: for what?
<ddecator> or did, but now i might try kopete, but i haven't used an IM app in months
<ddecator> seidos: i used it for facebook chat and google talk
<seidos> gunndawg: i'm trying it out
<seidos> ddecator: ah, nobody i know chats on there
<gunndawg> seidos, alright, let me know what you think
<ddecator> nope, that's why i stopped using it. plus i have gmail opened in an app tab in firefox at all times, so google talk is open anyway
<gunndawg> seems like everything you open has to be "minimized" in order to be reachable again by docky
<seidos> gunndawg: i kind of like it so far.
<seidos> gunndawg: alt-tab?
<holstein> nah
<gunndawg> seidos, no, that is not what I mean
<holstein> in my experience
<holstein> docky is similar to OSX's dock
<ddecator> but much better
<gunndawg> I mean some things like pidgin, and skype can run from the panel without the window actually being "active"
<ddecator> and more customizable
<holstein> with more options
<holstein> yup
<JoeMaverickSett> gunndawg: or ccsm with hide windows shortcut (Ctrl + ALt + d) ?
<seidos> gunndawg: it does seem like you can't really choose what ends up on the dock.  firefox is there, and empathy, and rhythmbox...they don't need to be for me.  it would be better to have gimp and totem
<holstein> drag em off
<gunndawg> seidos, you can add them and remove them
<JoeMaverickSett> seidos: drag it to the desktop and poff it goes
<JoeMaverickSett> off
<JoeMaverickSett> :D
<holstein> yup
<holstein> with a neat graphic and all :)
<seidos> JoeMaverickSett: nifty
<ddecator> also check out docklets and helpers :)
<gunndawg> I think I might have to skip out on the docky, its just much frusterating
<seidos> nah, this is nice.  i have a visual representation of the apps i use
<gunndawg> frustration *
<seidos> gunndawg: but the pretty pictures!
<gunndawg> seidos, yeah it looks great, I agree. But the way it functions just isnt acceptable
<holstein> gunndawg: how about indicate multiple windows?
<seidos> i think i would have to use alt-f2 a lot more...which should improve efficiency over time
<gunndawg> holstein, what does that mean ?
<holstein> i just clicked on chromium
<JoeMaverickSett> seidos: you won't say it's pretty when half of your apps are betas or dailys that don't have docky icons. :D
<ddecator> holstein: i think it does that by default
<holstein> and it did not launch a new chromium
<holstein> it went to the one that was already open
<gunndawg> holstein, I got the chromium part fixed, its fine
<seidos> JoeMaverickSett: just for that i'm going to try to find a program i use that doesn't have a docky icon
<ddecator> seidos: find it in the app menu and drag it onto the dock
<holstein> whats the problem?
<JoeMaverickSett> :D
<ddecator> even if it's custom
<ddecator> and you can specify an icon
<ddecator> it uses whatever is shown in the applications menu
<gunndawg> holstein, try using skype with docky
<gunndawg> or pidgin
<JoeMaverickSett> ddecator: ah, must have been the case. some of my apps don't have icon in the app menu.
<seidos> oh, the irony, my system looks more like a mac now
<gunndawg> like right now I have skype on, its tucked up in the top panel as logged in, but if I click skype on the docky, bam I get a new instance of skype instead of the one I am already logged into
<seidos> i should call it a "friend"
<ddecator> JoeMaverickSett: if you set a custom icon in the applications menu, docky will eventually update and use that icon as well
<seidos> heh
<holstein> gunndawg: interesting
<JoeMaverickSett> ddecator: oh, okie.
<holstein> i just had it do with skype as i expected
 * JoeMaverickSett didn't know that, sorry for the wrong info. :|
<holstein> it launched a new one
<ddecator> seidos: because of docky, a lot of people assume i'm use OS X when they first see my screen, haha
<gunndawg> holstein, exactly
<holstein> and maximized a minimized one
<seidos> gunndawg: let me install skype and see how it goes
<JoeMaverickSett> ddecator: hehe, exactly. :D
<ddecator> JoeMaverickSett: i learned that when i used prism and that used favicons which scaled horribly
<holstein> gunndawg: whats the issue then?
<holstein> its going to launch the app?
<gunndawg> holstein, what do you mean what is the issue? when I click skype on docky it should open up the one that I already am logged into and using, right? not open a new skype window/new instance of skype
<JoeMaverickSett> ddecator: i quit on prism the day i installed it. :D
<holstein> gunndawg: right
<ddecator> JoeMaverickSett: it was nice before app tabs came out
<gunndawg> holstein, well, thats the problem, it opens up a new instance of skype
<holstein> thats what happend for me
<JoeMaverickSett> ddecator: is it? never knew. didn't explore it. :D
<JoeMaverickSett> gunndawg: ah, same here.
<holstein> the first time, are you launching it with docky gunndawg ?
<gunndawg> holstein, so then why do you ask what the problem is, if you clearly see the problem
<seidos> so why not use empathy instead of skype?  does it have video and audio over tcp/ip?
<gunndawg> holstein, lol
<gunndawg> holstein, , yes
<holstein> gunndawg: i did not no
<holstein> know*
<holstein> what the problem was
<holstein> because
<holstein> its not happening for me
<seidos> ah, can't call a pots phone
<holstein> this is exactly what i do
<gunndawg> its happening for JoeMaverickSett it appears
<JoeMaverickSett> gunndawg: well, just minimize it then. :D
<holstein> i click on skype
<holstein> it opens
<holstein> a new one
<holstein> i minimize
<JoeMaverickSett> gunndawg: i don't *X* close it, so i didn't experience it much. :D
<gunndawg> yeah I guess if you minimize it
<holstein> i click on the same icon
<holstein> and i get it maximized
<gunndawg> holstein, yeah it works if you minimize it, but if you hit the X then it doesnt work like that
<holstein> right
<holstein> the x closes it
<JoeMaverickSett> yup
<gunndawg> well the X stores it in my top panel
<holstein> and for you its doing what?
<gunndawg> so i can click it up there, and bam, skype is open
<holstein> right
<holstein> but you closed it
<ddecator> i wonder if rythmbox would do the same
<gunndawg> holstein,  no thats not how it works
<ddecator> holstein: the window, but not the program
<holstein> and its like a shortcut at that point
<ddecator> the process is still running
<holstein> yeah, im not following
<holstein> O I C
<gunndawg> holstein, if I hit X on skype it closes it, and uses no space on the bottom panel, then I can click the skype icon in my top panel and it opens up, all logged in and everything
<ddecator> gunndawg: does it do the same for rhythmbox?
<gunndawg> so now I am forced to "minimize" it in order to make it work propelry with docky
<gunndawg> ddecator, no clue, I do not use rhythmbox
<holstein> no, i get it now
<gunndawg> ddecator, but I assume it would as anything that you can stop a window for but keep the process running, will probably screw up in docky
<holstein> i didnt know you guys were checking in top
<ddecator> yah, neither do i, but i guess i can still test it on here myself, haha
<holstein> yeah, im still running in the background
<holstein> gunndawg: skype ^^
<holstein> the 3 instances
<gunndawg> holstein, exactly
<gunndawg> holstein, NOW do you see my point? ;)
<holstein> sounds like a bug to me
<holstein> sure
<holstein> NOW i do
<gunndawg> holstein, heh
<JoeMaverickSett> seems to me it happens only to skype.
<JoeMaverickSett> even if i hit X and press the icon on docky for pigdin, it returns.
<gunndawg> JoeMaverickSett, I am willing to bet it happends to any program that hides its window in the panel icon (top)
<ddecator> except pidgin apparently..
<JoeMaverickSett> gunndawg: interesting. may be
<gunndawg> JoeMaverickSett, start up a conversation with someone on pidgin and then see how the pidgin icon on docky reacts
<JoeMaverickSett> gunndawg: well, people are at work at this time of hour. :D
<gunndawg> JoeMaverickSett, ddecator it wont open up pidgins main menu, it will open up your last minimized conversation
<jmarsden> They are?  9PM here :)
<holstein> gunndawg: maybe just a little gnome panel
<gunndawg> JoeMaverickSett, ddecator which is equally not very efficient if your trying to access pidigin main menu
<holstein> like a dock
<JoeMaverickSett> well, it's 13:00 here
<holstein> at least we know that those do
<bioterror> 7am
<bioterror> :D
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: go to bed. :D
<bioterror> you're so much ahead of me, joe
<ddecator> in other news, rhythmbox doesn't have an icon in the top panel when you use kubuntu...
<holstein> at least we know what those do*
<bioterror> JoeMaverickSett, I would like to, but I've to go to work
<gunndawg> holstein, yeah
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: >:(
<gunndawg> I just put docky into Panel mode
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> i was trying that
<holstein> not ideal
<seidos> ah, i see.  need the top panel for skype
<gunndawg> seidos, yeah
<seidos> and there's no pin option
<gunndawg> seidos, alas, the problem ;)
<seidos> gunndawg: so keep top panel, autohide it?
<JoeMaverickSett> who needs skype when you have a phone? ;)
<ddecator> video chat
<ddecator> plus, free
<JoeMaverickSett> lol :D
<seidos> JoeMaverickSett: i can call brazil for free w/ skype  over the web
<gunndawg> seidos, I do have top panel in auto hide but its such a habbit of mine to close many programs from hitting X and just opening them again from the top panel, in order for docky to keep working I will need tos tart minimizing EVERYTHING
<JoeMaverickSett> gunndawg: well, not everything.
<JoeMaverickSett> :D
<gunndawg> JoeMaverickSett,  imma slap you!
<gunndawg> ;)
<JoeMaverickSett> lol :D
 * JoeMaverickSett runs
<gunndawg> point is, now I have to minimize everything that I want to function with docky
<seidos> gunndawg: just change skype's source code :P
<seidos> is skype even open source?
<gunndawg> seidos, imma slap you as well!
<seidos> heh
<JoeMaverickSett> seidos: i think it's closed source. :D
<seidos> gunndawg: go for it, i'll take it like a man
<seidos> JoeMaverickSett: :(
<seidos> T_T
<ddecator> gunndawg: i guess i never ran into that because i always keep windows open and just change workspaces
 * JoeMaverickSett nods
<gunndawg> ddecator, ah yeah, I just use one workspace
<gunndawg> Terminal works how most programs in docky should
<gunndawg> youc an right cilck terminal and pick which terminal window you wanna open
<gunndawg> if you have more than one open, excellent
<gunndawg> why cant pidgin do the same thing?
<JackyAlcine> gunndawg: What do you mean?
<ddecator> gunndawg: it should..
<gunndawg> ddecator, I agree, it should
<gunndawg> JackyAlcine, what part dont you understand? lol
<gunndawg> JackyAlcine, the terminal window part ?
<JackyAlcine> gunndawg: The Pidgin part, like have a menu window selector?
<JoeMaverickSett> gunndawg: you confuses my docky skills... :|
<linuxrunner> Anyone here?
<gunndawg> JackyAlcine, yes, be able to either launch a specific conversation, or launch pidgins main menu (contact list)
<JoeMaverickSett> linuxrunner: yes, many.. :D
<JoeMaverickSett> linuxrunner: how may we be of service to you? :)
<seidos> i <3 linux
<linuxrunner> All right, I am in some deep stuff, and I don't know how to get out... I cannot get my nvidia x server to work.
<linuxrunner> Nothing helps.
<gunndawg> what docky themes do you guys use?
<linuxrunner> I am running under safe mode under the kernel
<JoeMaverickSett> gunndawg: HUD.
<linuxrunner> When I open nvidia x server settings, it says, "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root)
<gunndawg> JoeMaverickSett, ddecator, any clue how to center the icons in docky while in panel mode?
<JoeMaverickSett> linuxrunner: so, did you run it?
<linuxrunner> so I run sudo nvidia-xconfig, and get Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<linuxrunner> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<linuxrunner> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<ddecator> gunndawg: nope, sorry. i've never used panel mode
<gunndawg> ddecator, its quite nice
<linuxrunner> And I have no idea what to do from there, either to edit the config file or to restart x
<gunndawg> what is the difference between a launcher and a docklet ?
<linuxrunner> any ideas?
<ddecator> launcher launches an app. docklet sits in the dock and is useful, like weather
<ddecator> linuxrunner: can't you use the Nvidia configuration gui?
<gunndawg> ddecator, alright, so a trash can is considered a docklet?
<ddecator> gunndawg: yah, since it lets you see if there is trash (the icon changes) and lets you clear the trash from the icon. clicking it will also open the trash folder
<linuxrunner> you mean the one under system -> administration ?  That's what tells me that I'm not using the nvidia x driver
<ddecator> did you install and activate the driver using jockey?
<linuxrunner> I don't know what jockey is
<JoeMaverickSett> linuxrunner: System > Administration > Additional Drivers ?
<ddecator> yah!
<ddecator> thanks JoeMaverickSett, i'm not using gnome right now and i couldn't remember what menu it was in, haha
<JoeMaverickSett> linuxrunner: it would be Hardware Drivers, iirc if you were using 10.04
<GunnDawg> ddecator, I added a battery monitor docklet but its not showin up, even after restarting docky
<JoeMaverickSett> ddecator: hehe, no problemo. ;)
<ddecator> GunnDawg: really? it should show up on the far right
<GunnDawg> ddecator, nope, just the trash can
<linuxrunner> No proprietary drivers are in use on your system.  Nothing
<ddecator> linuxrunner: ...and you definitely have an nvidia card? haha
<GunnDawg> ddecator, gonna re log, brb
<linuxrunner> Oh yes, it was working three days ago.  There's an nvidia sticker on my lapper.  There are nvidia files installed in synaptic
<ddecator> linuxrunner: does it show up when you run "lspci" in a terminal?
<JoeMaverickSett> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4110246&postcount=13 <-- might this be the fix, not sure though. /me don't have nvidia :|
<gunndawg> ddecator, hmmm still no battery docklet, strange, maybe it needs a full system reboot ?
<linuxrunner> Yes, it does, GeForce 8200
<ddecator> gunndawg: shouldn't..
<gunndawg> ddecator, , strange
<ddecator> linuxrunner: is the nvidia-current package installed?
<gunndawg> ddecator, do you have frostwire at all?
<linuxrunner> Yes, but not nvidia-current-dev
<gunndawg> ddecator, because it also acts funky with docky
<gunndawg> ddecator, I guess the battery docklet only works if your battery is below 98% and not plugged in
<ddecator> linuxrunner: nvidia-current should be what you need, but jocky should see that you need it and activate it for you...
<ddecator> gunndawg: huh, that's strange. and no, i don't use frostwire
<linuxrunner> ddecator: what steps should I take, then?
<gunndawg> ddecator, alright, im just looking for a decent P2P app
<ddecator> gunndawg: i used to use utorrent for that stuff
<gunndawg> ddecator, what about for music though ?
<ddecator> linuxrunner: well, launching jocky the way JoeMaverickSett pointed out is supposed to work. i'm not sure how to troubleshoot it not working unfortunately :/
<ddecator> gunndawg: i use Rdio which is web-based
<gunndawg> Rdio ?
<linuxrunner> ddecator, what about activating the x driver?
<gunndawg> ddecator, is Rdio free?
<ddecator> gunndawg: nope, i pay for my music now
<ddecator> and Rdio is just getting me by until Spotify comes to the states
<gunndawg> ddecator, oh alright
<gunndawg> wow, docky takes quite a bit of system resources
<gunndawg> more than skype, lol
<gunndawg> heck, more than anything, its the #1 memory user in my processes
<gunndawg> what a pig
<linuxrunner> I'm trying to istall the driver directly from nvidia.com
<linuxrunner> hello?
<linuxrunner> looking for people... not interested in bots.
<ddecator> not sure if they provide a .deb or not...either way, the nvidia-current package is the driver, it's just not activating for some reason
<ddecator> gunndawg: docky sometimes uses a lot of memory if you use nvidia
<ddecator> the two don't always play nice
<gunndawg> ddecator, yeah well I use intel graphics
<gunndawg> its a toshiba laptop
<ddecator> then i have no idea :/
<gunndawg> oh well
<gunndawg> 27.0MiB usage
<seidos> linuxrunner: what's wrong with bots?  :(
 * gunndawg loves bots
<linuxrunner> seidos: they don't pass the turing test
<gunndawg> the what test ?
<seidos> alan turing...poor guy.
<seidos> linuxrunner: sometimes they do, actually
<gunndawg> I just realized my mic doesnt work on ubuntu, it plugs in right next to my headphones
<seidos> might mic works now, thankfully
<gunndawg> is it USB or audio jack ?
<gunndawg> seidos, you left me hangin!
<seidos> gunndawg: dude, sorry.  you gotta' include my nickname.  i'm chatting in like 3 rooms right now
<gunndawg> seidos, haha its fine, are you plugging your mic in via USB or a mic port ?
<seidos> gunndawg: it's the built in mic that works.  i do want to try an external soundcard at some point, however
<gunndawg> because mine is a mic port and I am wondering if I have to modify something else in the alsa-base.conf to get my mic to work now considering I had to with my speakers which are the same card
<gunndawg> well not my speakers, but my headphones
<gunndawg> seidos, forgot to type your name again, haha
<seidos> gunndawg: do you know about tab complete?
<gunndawg> seidos, yeah I just forget to use it, sorry
<seidos> gunndawg: np
<seidos> gunndawg: oh, check alsamixer in a shell for frontmic volume.  if that volume is down the mic here doesn't work
<gunndawg> seidos, which meter on alsamixer is supposed to be the mic ?
<seidos> gunndawg: hit tab once, should take you to where you need to be
<gunndawg> ok
<gunndawg> seidos, it says L     R    and has capture 100<>100 undernead it
<gunndawg> seidos, the meter is like maxed out but it doesnt move
<seidos> gunndawg: hmmm, that's different than mine.  it could be that 'capture' is the line input for your sound card
<seidos> gunndawg: i don't have a line input device to test with my notebook
<gunndawg> seidos, http://min.us/mv1Cwm
<seidos> gunndawg: ah, can you change analog mic boost and int mic boost?
<seidos> gunndawg: not sure if it you're interested, but if your eyes get tired you can try super (usually windows logo button) +n to invert the colors of a window
<gunndawg> yeah
<gunndawg> both to 40dB now
<seidos> gunndawg: now try recording something in sound recorder
<seidos> best way to test it since the program is so simple
<seidos> gunndawg: what time is it where you are?
<gunndawg> seidos, 10:45pm, and where is sound recorder, heh
<seidos> gunndawg: sound & video
<seidos> gunndawg: or alt-f2 gnome-sound-recorder
<gunndawg> its not recording anything :(
<gunndawg> seidos, no recording
<seidos> gunndawg: what's the next step?  :P
<gunndawg> seidos, haha good question
<seidos> kernel module, alsa, or pulseaudio?  searching the web for "microphone record <sound chip>" probably wouldn't hurt, gunndawg
<seidos> i forget your chip, something like a connexant...
<seidos> cm250?
<gunndawg> seidos, pulseaudio
<gunndawg> Conexant CX20585
<seidos> gunndawg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/701271
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 701271 in linux "[Conexant CX20585] Recording problem with internal mic" [Undecided,In progress]
<seidos> sorry, we should be checking launchpad first thing
<gunndawg> seidos, are you suggesting I try "options snd_hda_intel model=hp-laptop" in the alsa-base.conf ?
<seidos> gunndawg: nope.  but it wouldn't hurt
<seidos> gunndawg: why?  did you see something like that on the launchpad link?
<gunndawg> No, its what was on the link you pasted to me
<gunndawg> seidos, at least the first fix on that page was
<seidos> i haven't read the whole thing yet
<seidos> gunndawg: have you heard of noisebridge?
<gunndawg> seidos, nope
<seidos> er, that link says "internal mic" not sure if that will help
<gunndawg> seidos, ah ok
<gunndawg> seidos he says its for the "first headphone jack"
<gunndawg> seidos, unless im reading that wrong
<seidos> yeah, and it says "mic-jack is also working"...
<seidos> so, i dunno
<seidos> the strange thing, here, though, is why would the options snd-hda-intel model=<somelaptop> make a difference?
<seidos> if the sound chip is xyz soundchip, then what difference does the laptop model make?
<seidos> it sounds like the laptop model is a kind of hack for what needs to be a custom driver for each notebook
<seidos> but there probably aren't enough developers to make that happen
<seidos> at least no FOSS developers
<gunndawg> yeah
<francis> hello... is burg supported here? i have a question for it..
<gunndawg> seidos well I did apply it to my alsa-base.conf so I am gonna give a reboot and see what gives
<seidos> gunndawg: good luck
<gunndawg> seidos thanks, brb
<gunndawg> seidos ok now when I say something the meter does move, and sound recorder actually makes noise, but its like an empty static
<seidos> gunndawg: lower the volume now, to something like 50%
<seidos> i should go to sleep gunndawg, i will hopefully see you tomorrow
<gunndawg> seidos bah ok :(
<kristian-aalborg> morning
<gunndawg> good morning
<kristian-aalborg> seidos: testing with bonnie++ now
<kristian-aalborg> I ran smartctl but it said everything was fine
<kristian-aalborg> http://pastebin.com/3u5L6k87 - bonnie output... nothing wrong?!
<gunndawg> Anyone have any clue why using either chrome or firefox on 10.10 that my CPU usage pretty much maxes out ?
<bioterror> possible flash
<gunndawg> oh really ?
<gunndawg> is there anything I can do about it? pretty sure its not ok to run the system at 99% CPU, some times 100%
<bioterror> are you surfing web pages with flash?
<gunndawg> bioterror, yeah
<bioterror> if you just start up the browser, does use 100% cpu then?
<bioterror> it
<gunndawg> no, it gradually climbs
<bioterror> okay
<gunndawg> as I stream live video feeds, or youtube, etc
<bioterror> yep
<bioterror> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<bioterror> what's your cpu and MHz ;)
<gunndawg> cpu MHz		: 2194.762
<bioterror> oh fast that is
<gunndawg> model name	: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU          900  @ 2.20GHz
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> open terminal
<gunndawg> ok
<bioterror> and put something to stream from youtube
<bioterror> and run this in terminal: watch grep \"cpu MHz\" /proc/cpuinfo
<gunndawg> ok
<bioterror> is the cpu at 2.2GHz or at 900MHz
<gunndawg> ok
<gunndawg> cpu MHz         : 2194.762
<gunndawg> from "watch grep \"cpu MHz\" /proc/cpuinfo
<bioterror> yep
<bioterror> so the cpu is doing work
<gunndawg> now its bounching around 35 - 40%
<bioterror> are you using 32bit or 64bit ubuntu
<gunndawg> 32bit ubuntu
<bioterror> hmm
<bioterror> oh, if it's around 35-40%, it's okay
<gunndawg> that seems like a pretty heavy load
<gunndawg> but what do I do when it starts going above that back into the 90's ?
<bioterror> 35-40% is a normal load for a flash video in a browser
<gunndawg> oh ok
<bioterror> those require some juice from CPU
<bioterror> brb, I'm going to boot and test if this disk finally works
<bioterror> usb pendrive
<bioterror> trying to install lubuntu from usbstick
<gunndawg> when I watch the same video on the same site in chromium its up to like 90%
<bioterror> vimeo's videos takes more CPU than youtubes
<webjadmin> They do. =/
<bioterror> but that's becouse vimeo has alot better quality than youtube
<gunndawg> is it alright to run your CPU that high long enough to watch a video ?
<gunndawg> am I being overly cautious ? lol
<bioterror> you can monitor the cpu temperature
<gunndawg> how so ? and I am not entirely sure what to high for this particular laptop and cpu
<bioterror> I'm a little angry as I cant get lubuntu-10.10.iso to boot from usbstick
<gunndawg> your wanting to change to lubuntu?
<bioterror> if this world was perfect, we just could do: dd if=foooobar.iso of=/dev/sdb1 bs=1024
<bioterror> gunndawg, I dont use any other buntus than lubuntus ;)
<gunndawg> you goin from ubuntu 10.10 to lubuntu 10.10 ?
<bioterror> njaeh, I installed SalixOS last night, I wanted to try their LXDE desktop
<gunndawg> oh ok, why is that? just curious ? is regular ubuntu that big ?
<bioterror> gunndawg, I have my perversions
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<eee-bang> seidos, ping
<eee-bang> this is kristian-aalborg from another machine
<eee-bang> I'm running the rescuecd now to find out what's wrong
<eee-bang> http://pastebin.com/gj1BHdzZ
<eee-bang> this looks bad, amirite?
<eee-bang> it
<eee-bang> sorry, small keyboard... it's a script that I usually run, but this looks wrong - note the last line
<eee-bang> blfriis, hej ;)
<duanedesign> hello eee-bang
<eee-bang> hi duanedesign
<eee-bang> I should mention that I'm actually kristian-aalborg
<duanedesign> looks like it is trying to remove the old kernels and install a new one. Should be ok, however I like to leave at least one old kernel in case something goes wrong with the new one
<eee-bang> duanedesign, you have to read it bottom up ;)
<eee-bang> the one with uname -r is the one I have... but it looks like the one it
<blfriis> eee-bang, hej
<eee-bang> ... it's trying to install
<eee-bang> no, wait... it actually only wants to remove the old kernel
<eee-bang> coolio
<eee-bang> http://pastebin.com/L4L8SBkv
<eee-bang> any comments on this simple update script?
<yofel> eee-bang: you might want to add a a full-upgrade run after safe-upgrade, shouldn't be needed in stable releases, but PPAs would be a use case
<eee-bang> yofel, this is a vanilla install
 * eee-bang never heard of that command, also
<yofel> aptitude safe-upgrade ~= apt-get upgrade, aptitude full-upgrade ~= apt-get dist-upgrade
<eee-bang> ah
<eee-bang> ls
<eee-bang> wrong window, sorry ;)
<yofel> happens to everyone at some point :P
<eee-bang> not the first time, tbh ;)
<eee-bang> my script should be a substitute for update-manager, does it miss anything?
<eee-bang> apart from taking a lot of resources, of course ;)
<tronyx> ping cp
<tronyx> men
<Timo_> hey, how can I open a CD with wine? Now it says it doesn't have executable permission, and I can't change the permission because the cd is not writable.
<Timo_> found it! Thanks anyways.
<Timo_> - the solution: opening a terminal: cd /media/<thenameofCD> and then wine name-of-installer.exe
<proberos> how can I disable my operating system's asking password on screensaver quit ?
<Puck`> hi proberos
<proberos> hi
<Puck`> ouh I'm not on ubuntu at the moment, but I guess you should look around the preferences menu
<Puck`> Screensaver, maybe?
<proberos> there is no option on screensaver menu for disabling password
<proberos> I also want it is not asking any password anytime ?
<JoeMaverickSett> proberos: may be uncheck "Lock screen when screensaver is active" might do it
<proberos> ok I will try
<proberos> thanks
 * JoeMaverickSett waves at Puck` & shadeslayer :)
<shadeslayer> oh hai JoeMaverickSett :)
<JoeMaverickSett> shadeslayer: hello. :D
<Puck`> hi joe
<JoeMaverickSett> hey, Puck`
<JoeMaverickSett> how do you do? :)
<Puck`> very well, thank you *bows* Yourself? (:
<JoeMaverickSett> hehe, *bows* am fine too, thank you for asking. :D
<holstein> w0w
<holstein> the lubuntu blog is quite handy
<holstein> http://lubuntu.net/blog
<Daniel0108> hi
<Daniel0108> I have a question about DNS entries ;)
<holstein> Daniel0108: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_Name_System
<Daniel0108> holstein, I know
<Daniel0108> but can you help me?
<Daniel0108> I have a .at and a .com domain
<Daniel0108> I set up the .com domain ;)
<Daniel0108> now I want to connect the .at domain with the .com domain
<holstein> i suppose i would forward the domain
<Daniel0108> I changed the .at domains DNS settings, I added a MX 10 entry that points to my .com domain
<Daniel0108> yeah, but forward isn't possible
<holstein> at the registrar
<Daniel0108> I just have DNS settings
<holstein> Daniel0108: i know that is do-able
<holstein> not something i have had to tackle myself
<Daniel0108> okay..
<holstein> might want to search in some more network specific locations
<holstein> theres a guy in my loco that does that
<holstein> if you want to try
<holstein> #ubuntu-us-nc
<holstein> gotta run...
<nhandler> Anyone have a fast CLI tool for converting a bunch of .mp4 videos to .ogv ? I've been using ffmpeg2theora, but for some reason, it is taking about 4 times the video length to convert
<Daniel0108> holstein, thanks ;)
<geirha> nhandler: tried changing --speedlevel?
<nhandler> geirha: No. I somehow missed that option. I'll try it in a few minutes to see how big of a drop in video quality there is
<nhandler> geirha: It is still taking about 30min for a 3 minte video
<geirha> nhandler: Ouch.
<gurkan_> hi all
<gurkan_> how to set the smtp server of my provider in my home's mailrc file i use mailutils 2.1
<bioterror> GNU Mailutils supports two types of mailer URLs, described in the table below. As usual, square brackets indicate optional parts:
<bioterror> smtp://host[:port]
<bioterror> http://mailutils.org/manual/mailutils.html more from there
<gurkan_> i saw this manual but not enough clear
<gurkan_> i set smtp://my.smtpserver.stuff but don't work
<gurkan_> thank u for your answer
<bioterror> did you have some programs in your mind which you're going to use for sending mails
<bioterror> but I can tell you a little secret, these questions belongs to server section, not for beginners ;)
<gurkan_> why did u think that it belong to server section
<gurkan_> ok i see
<bioterror> becouse neil newbie doesnt use mailutils, instead he uses something like thunderbird or evolution
<gurkan_> true
<gurkan_> thank
<bioterror> np
<doez> Evening. Can anyone help me with a network problem? My msn-clients are not receiveing all messages that other people are sending. I have pidgin version 2.7.9 and have tried several clients without result. I have to look at the hotmail.com website to actually see if I missed a message, and almost always I lose about 50% of messages taken.
<bioterror> doez, tell your friends to use IRC ;)
<bioterror> nothing much to do, i think
<pedro3005> doez, emesene? amsn? kmess?
<doez> pedro: As I said, Pidgin.
<pedro3005> I mean, tried any of these?
<doez> Yes, amsn.
<pedro3005> works in windows?
<doez> That I don't know.
<doez> It used to do.
<pedro3005> no longer have it?
<doez> No, my SSD crashed.
<pedro3005> you didn't configure any firewall did you?
<doez> For Linux, no.
<doez> That'd be the first thing id check if I did.
<kristian-aalborg> is anyone using minitube 1.3? Can't get it to build
<doez> I haven't done anything fancy at all with the networking part. Still It doesn't work for any client.
<kristian-aalborg> hmm... I got it going... it will search for (and find) videos, but not play them
<walkkenn> My built in mic doesn't work in my ASUS PC1001PXD-MU17.  alsamixer says my soundcard is a REALTEK ALC259.  I have tried many things, but still can't get it to work.  Anybody have any ideas?
<walkkenn> MrChrisDruif  By the way, like you suggested, I tried the upgrade to the latest version of ALSA and same problem.  One of the things that I realized is the INPUT on the Sound control does not have a list of microphones.
<MrChrisDruif> Alright...
<MrChrisDruif> Did I suggest that? :D
<walkkenn> MrChrisDruif - yes, day before yesterday I think.  Thanks for the help anyway.  I know it is a problem with ALSA
<MrChrisDruif> Alright :)
<MrChrisDruif> Well...I can't remember, but is your problem sorted?
<walkkenn> MrChrisDruif - No, but thanks for your help anyway.  It helped me narrow down the problem.
<MrChrisDruif> Happy to help, always :)
<yax51> you it, surprise me how "special" people are sometimes....
<yax51> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1656466&highlight=keyboard
<pleia2> trolls :(
<MattHarrison> way too funny
<yax51> more then likely, but I just came across it while trying to find a solution to fix my keyboard
<webjadmin> yax51: That made my day!
<yax51> webjadmin: glad I could help, just posted it to my face book as well ;)
<yax51> anyway, I seem to be having keyboard issues, it randomly skips keystrokes
<MrChrisDruif> Funny....
<JackyAlcine> yax51: Skips?
<MattHarrison> laptop or desktop?
<yax51> JackyAlcine: yeah, when I type and hit a key, it doesn't detect it, it's very irritating..
<yax51> So when I type it looks like I ca't spell or space things correctly
<yax51> I am running an ASUS g50vt, and there is not much support on their website for anything
<yax51> I suspet that I might have to update the BIOS, but I can't seemt o find an update
<yax51> MattHarrison: Laptop
<yax51> I thought about calling their tech support, but their tech support is dumb and they are going to tell me to do a reinstall of windows before they can help me
<MrChrisDruif> yax51: They enforce Windows on us EVERYWHERE =-O....my parents bought a motherboard the other day....got a cd with it with drivers on it for Windows :P
<MrChrisDruif> (Linux doesn't need drivers ;))
<MrChrisDruif> Well...none that YOU need to install :P
<yofel> then you know why there was no linux support CD in the box :P
<yax51> MrChrisDruif: not always true, I had to install some drivers to get my audio working properly
<MrChrisDruif> yax51: Most of the time it works ootb :P
<yax51> MrChrisDruif: true, but yeah, tech support won't even talk to me unless I have windows...
<MrChrisDruif> I know....same <_<"
<yax51> Which is dumb...because I am convinced this is a BIOS issue
<yax51> and has nothing to do with windows at all
<yax51> in fact it was having this problem WHILE I still had windows on my machine
<yax51> maybe I should call them and lie and say I still have windows vista just to get the BIOS I need....
<MrChrisDruif> Woohoo...misconception for personal gain :D
<MrChrisDruif> Make Windows feel it...
<MrChrisDruif> When they give it...give them another call...and tell them you've got Ubuntu installed instead of Windows ;)
<yax51> I like it!!
<yax51> I'm going to do that right now!!!
<MrChrisDruif> Awesome :D
<MrChrisDruif> Let me know how it goes :D
<yax51> ok I got the BIOS, but thy want me to install in using winflash
<yax51> is there another way to install in without using winflash in maverick?
<MrChrisDruif> You mean flashing the BIOS?
<yax51> yes
<yax51> what about flashrom?
<MrChrisDruif> You can flash BIOS with floppy and more modern versions also with usb I thought
<yax51> so I just put it on to a usb, and boot it up via usb?
<yax51> hmmm
<yax51> ok that didn't work...
<MrChrisDruif> yax51: Look it up on google of your motherboard supports it and if it does search on how to do it :)
<yax51> doing that now
<yax51> hmm can't seem to find ANYTHING
<MrChrisDruif> Remind me when you see me again...I'll take a look then :)
<MrChrisDruif> Off to bed now :)
<yax51> cool thanks!
<MrChrisDruif> Bye :D
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-02-04
<yax51> so I think I found a way to update my BIOS to fix my keyboard problem, however I am worried about bricking my machine, I can't afford to do that....
<yax51> http://www.linuxinsight.com/how-to-flash-motherboard-bios-from-linux-no-dos-windows-no-floppy-drive.html
<tsenior> why does a linux root hdd that has been assigned to say /sda2  somehow just change to /sdc2 ?
<MattHarrison> tsenior:  like after a reboot or while using the machine?
<gunndawg> Anyone here got any experience using GTK-Gnutella ?
<tsenior> after a reboot, took me ages to figure out how do boot back into ubuntu just keep dropping back to shell
<MattHarrison> tsenior:  I am not sure why, but I had the same problem before and I just switched my /etc/fstab to mount all drives by UUID
<MattHarrison> tsenior: check out - http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/321/fstab-with-uuid/
<tsenior> will do  now thanks
<head_victim> I can add a +1 to UUIDs
<head_victim> I swapped around sata ports and drives and it all still wored
<head_victim> worked*
<tsenior> i changed it to the drive assign because after update's it wouldnt boot from grub with uuid even though i could see in grub the uuid was correct
<dollzii> anybody know how to configure terminator to open with three split windows? One big on top and two smaller underneath?
<ddecator> alright guys, i have one for you. i switched to kubuntu a few weeks ago. firefox uses gtk, so i kde uses the qt-recursive theme to make it (and other gtk apps) match my desktop theme. however, this causes buttons on webpages to have the same background and text color so i can't read them at all. any idea what i need to change so the button background or text color is different? (i tried changing kde's color scheme, didn't help)
<ddecator> hey, i got it
<ddecator> just had to tell it not to apply the colors to non-kde apps
<ddecator> and now the window decoration is bright blue...
<gunndawg> ddecator, sounds like we both have issues, lol
<ddecator> gunndawg: haha, yah
<gunndawg> i cant seem to figure out my mic
<seidos> my issue right now is euler 8...and i don't feel like working on it
<gunndawg> when I hit record on sound recorder it records stuff that comes thru my headphones
<gunndawg> so it basically records exactly what I hear thru my headphones
<seidos> alsa or pulseaudio?
<gunndawg> pulseaudio
<seidos> i would guess alsa...but that is like flipping a coin, practically
<gunndawg> its the only option I have
<seidos> well, i think the audio is routed at some point to alsa
<gunndawg> hmm
<seidos> so it could be either one...i'm not really sure what the point of pulseaudio is, though.
<ddecator> fixed :D
<seidos> i think it's a "sound server"
<gunndawg> seidos, so what does that mean? not fixable ?
<seidos> gunndawg: it means i have no idea, and so i am thinking about it
<seidos> gunndawg: it's all fixable, with enough knowledge.  the source is open.  let's check launchpad, if there isn't a bug, let's create one.
<gunndawg> seidos, thanks :) give me 5mins real quick and I will return
 * jmarsden wonders if "5mins real quick" means about 2 minutes? :)
<JackyAlcine> jmarsden: usually is about 7, 8 mins. :p
<jmarsden> :) OK, so "5mins real slow" must be about 30 minutes ... someone should write a script to do the conversions :)
<seidos> JackyAlcine: that's a real slow 5 min
 * jmarsden thinks about adding minsrealslow and minsrealquick to the database used by the units program :)
<gunndawg> seidos, back
<seidos> gunndawg: ack
<seidos> gunndawg: i am searching https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<gunndawg> seidos, yeah I gave a look around there
<seidos> gunndawg: if you think the problem is with pulseaudio, create a new bug with alt-f2 -> ubuntu-bug pulseaudio -> enter
<seidos> gunndawg: then follow the instructions, and then follow the bug.
<gunndawg> seidos, well I dont know if its with pulse audio or not, I dont even know what pulse audio is, lol
<seidos> gunndawg: if it's not the right package, someone will triage it elsewhere
<gunndawg> seidos, I just know that I had to modify the alsa-base.conf file to get my headphones to work, so I figure it might be the same issue considering its the same card
<gunndawg> I dont see anywhere that gives me a choice to use alsa, or pulseaudio for my input device,
<seidos> gunndawg: the system uses pulseaudio and alsa.  i have heard it is possible to just use alsa, but i'm not sure that this will fix your problem.
<gunndawg> seidos, oh ok
<gunndawg> seidos, its just strange that with any recording device it only records whats being heard thru my output device
<gunndawg> so its like recording the output
<seidos> gunndawg: i agree.  it sounds like it's a problem with the driver (i.e. alsa).
<gunndawg> seidos, oh alright
<seidos> gunndawg: but, i don't even know how to download the sourcecode for the driver for your conexant chip
<seidos> it would be interesting to look at it, at least
<gunndawg> seidos, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1069048.html
<jmarsden> seidos: If you know which package the driver is in, apt-get source PACKAGE will download it for you... what chip are you trying to find a driver for?
<gunndawg> seidos,  the 2nd post in that link the guy talks about changing your recording from Front, Front Mic, Front Mic Capture, etc
<gunndawg> seidos, but I see no where to do that, seems like it COULD fix the problem
<seidos> jmarsden: conexant CX20585
<seidos> gunndawg: you don't have front, front mic, front mic capture in your mixer
<gunndawg> seidos, no I didnt, I just thought maybe I had to manually change the input to my mic jack or something, sounded promising :(
<seidos> gunndawg: you had 3 or 4 last we checked.  you sent me a screenshot.  capture, and i think 2 others.
<seidos> gunndawg: one thing you could try (after creating the bug, this is important, so that a developer can see the problem), is to upgrade to newest alsa in the dev ppa
<gunndawg> seidos, ok
<seidos> gunndawg: thing is, i'm not sure how to roll things back if something else gets messed up, but this is probably unlikely.
<gunndawg> seidos, if you could, just read that guys post, the 2nd one in that link I gave you, he talks about some stuff relating to HDA intel, etc
<seidos> i suppose remove the ppa, and maybe do sudo apt-get update
<gunndawg> seidos, just not sure how to understand it fully
<seidos> gunndawg: should i read it?
<seidos> i'll skim it
<gunndawg> seidos, well, its up to you really, heh. Just figured it might better help me fix this issue if someone else can read it and make better sense of it than myself
<seidos> gunndawg: OP is using intrepid
<seidos> yeah, skimmed, we already did that gunndawg.  we got you from recording nothing, to static, to now headphone output
<seidos> !alsa
<ubot2> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<gunndawg> seidos, I skimmed those links earlier with nothing related to microphone input
<jmarsden> Looks like that chip is handled by snd-hda-intel, and there are some bugs related to that in Launchpad... have you tried grabbing the latest alsa stuff using the approach at  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/InstallingLinuxAlsaDriverModules  ?
<gunndawg> jmarsden, no I havent grabbed the most recent, lemme try
<jmarsden> This sounds a lot like bug #701271 to me
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 701271 in linux "[Conexant CX20585] Recording problem with internal mic" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/701271
<seidos> jmarsden: haha, i was just going to copy paste that link
<jmarsden> seidos: I'm lazy and let the bot post the link for me :)
<seidos> jmarsden: gunndawg: if i recall correctly, we looked at that bug, 701271, and resolved that it wasn't a problem with the "internal mic".
<seidos> jmarsden: the wiki?
<gunndawg> seidos, yeah that fix corrected the headphones jack
<jmarsden> Oh, no, I thought you meant the link to the bug... IRC delay causing confusion.
<seidos> yeah, 22:51 yesterday i believe, according to the logs.
<gunndawg> ok I set up and installed the PPA for alsa
<gunndawg> I suppose it needs a reboot then
<gunndawg> i'll brb
<jmarsden> gunndawg: Just to see the PPA... no it doesn't ... too late :)
<gunndawg> back
<jmarsden> OK... did you install the new package from the PPA before rebooting?  if so.. did it make any difference?
<gunndawg> jmarsden, yeah I installed it and sound recorder still does not record my void
<gunndawg> voice*
<jmarsden> gunndawg: OK... I'm not an audio expert, but I can try... can you pastebin the output of    amixer    for me please?
<gunndawg> jmarsden, sure, do you know exactly what its doing though? If I have an mp3 playing or something and then hit RECORD on sound recorder then all it records is the song i am listening to
<gunndawg> so when I play the recording back, I can hear the song playing
<jmarsden> Well, it sounds like it is not recording from the mic input but from another input... so I want to see what amixer says its settings are...
<gunndawg> http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/stLgaYT5
<jmarsden> Ok, the 'Capture' setting is what is recording whatever you output, I think.  It is not showing you a normal mic input at all, only the analog mic boost, which seems odd.
<gunndawg> yeah, says analog
<gunndawg> jmarsden, in the sound mixer under Input I cant change anything
<gunndawg> cant change input volume, or where it says "Choose a device for sound input" its empty
<gunndawg> jmarsden, I take that back, only one device is listed
<gunndawg> but I still cant change input volume or anything, options are grayed out
<gunndawg> jmarsden, the device listed under input in sound mixer is "Internal Audio Analog Stereo"
<jmarsden> I think you need more of a Linux sound expert than I am... it looks to me as though the driver is not telling the higher levels of the sound code that the mic input exists, so the mixer doesn't display it... but that's mostly a guess.
<jmarsden> Do you have a line in jack ?  and DO you have something that generates line level audio you could plug into it?
<gunndawg> what do you mean line in jack ?
<gunndawg> I plug my headset into the GREEN jack, and then the mic into the PINK jack
<gunndawg> if thats what you mean
<jmarsden> Might be interesting to see whether that gets recorded or not.  A jack ( a connector on the sound card or motherboard) labelled line in, often blue on PC cards.
<jmarsden> Is there a blue jack?
<gunndawg> jmarsden, no blue jack
<jmarsden> OK, never mind that idea then :)
<gunndawg> heh
<jmarsden> I think you should probably file a bug report and see if the experts pick up on it in Launchpad, at this point.
<gunndawg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/434520
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 434520 in pulseaudio "Pulseaudio refuses to use internal microphone input (Lenovo X300)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<gunndawg> that looks like its already been done
<jmarsden> OK... that is your exact make and model of machine?
<gunndawg> no
<gunndawg> not exact
<gunndawg> but it uses HDA Intel and its a pulseaudio problem
<gunndawg> with all the same symptoms
<jmarsden> HDA Intel is ... not exactly one chip :)
<gunndawg> jmarsden, try running gstream-properties
<jmarsden> I'd file a new bug with all the detailed info from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems in it, and let the experts decide if it is really a duplicate of bug #434520
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 434520 in pulseaudio "Pulseaudio refuses to use internal microphone input (Lenovo X300)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/434520
<gunndawg> wonder if this is what I need to change, looks kinda promising
<jmarsden> gstream-properties ?  I can't find such a program or package name here.
<gunndawg> strange
<gunndawg> it opened up the multimedia systems selector
<jmarsden> Ah, gstreamer-properties .  The "er" matters.
<gunndawg> oops, sorry
<jmarsden> OK, and does it show you the mic input as a possible one you can select?
<gunndawg> jmarsden, I can change the plugin and device
<gunndawg> or the pipeline if I choose custom under plugin
<jmarsden> To what?
<gunndawg> ALSA, Pulse, OSS - open sound system, OSS - opens ound system v4, and Custom
<jmarsden> I wouldn't change that!  Can you change the device to mic or microphone or anything similar to that?
<jmarsden> The input device, that is.
<gunndawg> no
<gunndawg> under ALSA I can change device to CONEXANT Analog
<gunndawg> and when I do a test it just makes a humming noice
<gunndawg> noise*
<jmarsden> Yes... if your system is all set up for Pulseaudio and you switch systems, there is (as far as I know) a lot more to do than just changing one item in a dialog box :)
<jmarsden> It was set to Pulseaudio when you first ran the gstreamer-properties application, right?
<gunndawg> yeah
<jmarsden> Then... that's how it should stay, unless you really know enough to set up alsa and then switch to it... and I don't.
<gunndawg> alright
<gunndawg> brb gonna reboot
<jmarsden> OK.
<gunndawg> back
<jmarsden> OK.  I think I'll stick my earlier statement "I'd file a new bug with all the detailed info from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems in it, and let the experts decide if it is really a duplicate of bug #434520"
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 434520 in pulseaudio "Pulseaudio refuses to use internal microphone input (Lenovo X300)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/434520
<gunndawg> ok
<gunndawg> trying another fix, gonna reboot again
<gunndawg> hmmm, well I did something
<gunndawg> I added a line to the pulse default.pa file
<gunndawg> and now I have another option showing up under the INPUT tab when you open up the mixer
<gunndawg_> well, I am all out of ideas, heh
<jmarsden> Did you file a bug as I suggested?  What is the bug number?
<s-fox> Hello.
<r00t4rd3d> hi paultag , learn how to set a proper ban newb
<raubvogel> Which user/group do postifx and dovecot run as?
<seidos> strange, i can't start evince from command line
 * seidos searches the web
<s-fox> Bit odd seidos
<igi> i think my wlan is not fast enough... how i can make it faster
<holstein> igi: move closer to the router ;)
<igi> 2 meter?
<holstein> igi: are there other driver options for your hardware?
<igi> dont know
<holstein> is this your home network?
<igi> yes
<holstein> are you sure its not an issue on the access point?
<igi> when i use windows its faster then on ubuntu
<holstein> how do you know that?
<igi> my dad
<holstein> how does he know that?
<igi> ...have windows 7
<holstein> right
<holstein> i would not trust what either OS report
<holstein> IF i were worried about it
<holstein> i would put something up locally
<holstein> on the home network
<holstein> a big file
<igi> i have normaly 12 mbits
<holstein> and time its download in win
<holstein> and lin
<holstein> igi: thats what you are being told you have
<holstein> and you are being told you have more than that in win
<igi> i can make a speedtest
<s-fox> Do a speed test.
<holstein> sure
<holstein> try that first
<holstein> thats easy enough
<igi> OMG sooo slow
<igi> i have 9 mbits
<igi> but when i open a site i have wait a lot
<holstein> igi: what hardware?
<holstein> could be a bug
<holstein> igi: are you updated?
<igi> sry im new on ubuntu
<igi> how to check?
<JoeMaverickSett> igi: to update your system, click System (from the panel) > Administration > Update Manager :)
<holstein> right click on the little network thingy
<holstein> go to 'connection information'
<holstein> that will tell you what driver you are using
<holstein> but, i would wire it up
<holstein> to LAN
<igi> rtl8187
<holstein> and run the updates like JoeMaverickSett suggests
 * JoeMaverickSett nods.
<igi> i have 10.10
<igi>  Ubuntu 10.10 - »Maverick Meerkat«
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, that it's name
<MrChrisDruif> Next will be Natty Narwhal :D
<igi> aha
<MrChrisDruif> But that's in April :P
<igi> can i have some private support how knows about wlan ?
<MrChrisDruif> Not with me....I don't know about it and have to go :)
<igi> :(
<MrChrisDruif> Sorry, I've got a real life as well :P
<igi> i too
<igi> my mentor is not online :(
<holstein> igi: how did the upgrade go?
<holstein> thats what i would suggest
<holstein> upgrade via wired internet
<holstein> and reboot
<igi> what i upgrade?
<holstein> 12:35 < JoeMaverickSett> igi: to update your system, click System (from the panel) > Administration > Update Manager :)
<holstein> upgrade your packages
<holstein> potentially the kernel
<JoeMaverickSett> igi: well, although you installed 10.10 latest working version, some packages may not be up to date, so you have to upgrade to see if it solves your problem or not. :)
<igi> i have updatet often
<holstein> OK
<holstein> so you are up to date with updates then?
<holstein> you just checked?
<holstein> if not, check igi
<holstein> thats my first suggestion
<igi> sry but how?
<holstein> 12:35 < JoeMaverickSett> igi: to update your system, click System (from the panel) > Administration > Update Manager :)
<holstein> i dont think your mentor would disagree with this as a trouble-shooting step
<igi> I do not understand
<holstein> igi: no worris
<holstein> igi: no worries*
<holstein> what im suggesting is
<holstein> that there are some packages
<holstein> that IF you update
<holstein> COULD effect the performance of your wifi
<holstein> the kernel being one of those packages
<holstein> SO
<holstein> as a preliminary trouble-shooting step
<holstein> i suggest checking to see if you are up to date
<holstein> with package updates
<holstein> one way to do that is in the 'system' menue
<holstein> one way to do that is in the 'system' menu *
<holstein> 'system' - 'administration' - 'update manager'
<igi> i know
<holstein> when launching the update manager
<holstein> let me konw it you have any further questions about its use
<holstein> i was suggesting using wired internet prior to this
<holstein> to take advantage of the increased speed that will give you
<holstein> BUT that is no necessary
<holstein> igi: you know what?
<igi> it comes automatically
<holstein> igi: the application checks periodically
<holstein> automaitically
<holstein> im asking that you check manually
<holstein> right now
<igi> yes
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<kristian-aalborg> my radiotray installation is acting up
<igi> holstein thx for your help
<AbhijiT> kristian-aalborg, good i too like radio tray
<kristian-aalborg> yes, it's rather cool... but still a bit beta-y
<AbhijiT> yeag
<AbhijiT> kristian-aalborg, i miss the keyboard shortcut for radio tray
<kristian-aalborg> is your installation working otherwise?
<AbhijiT> yes
<AbhijiT> i m in 64 bit lucid
<kristian-aalborg> I get an error about a missing gstreamer plugin
<kristian-aalborg> I instaleld everything I could think of
<kristian-aalborg> ah, I got it :)
<xman> hi
<xman> do you know a way to change desktop icons size in ubuntu ???
<Bipul`> xman go to system and then appearance
<xman> but is not any option for icons >>> theme> bakgraund image and fonts
<duanedesign> xman: hello
<xman> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> xman: in Nautilus go to Edit > Preferences
<xman> ok
<duanedesign> hmm
<duanedesign> i thought it was icon view defaults
<duanedesign> Ctrl + and Ctrl -
<duanedesign> also works in Nautilus. Not sure about the desktop
<xman> yes but in nautilus >preferences  work only 33%/50%/66%/100%
<xman> is any way to use a custom size ?
<xman> for example 80%?
<xman> duanedesign ???
<duanedesign> not that i am aware. Might be something in gconf-editor
<xman> yes
<supersnail> hi! i just installed ubuntu 10.04 and after donwloading the updates for it, the panel has frozen and won't respond. does anyone know what could make this happen?
<duanedesign> supersnail: try opening a Termnal and running the command:  killall gnome-panel
<duanedesign> gome will automagically restart it
<supersnail> nothing happens
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> supersnail: run the command:  ps -ef | grep panel
<supersnail> ok
<duanedesign> get something like 1000      1801  1685  0 13:08 ?        00:00:07 gnome-panel
<duanedesign> then run:   kill -9 1801   or whatever process ID you get
<supersnail> ok thanks hold on
<duanedesign> the PID will be the second 'column'
<supersnail> ok it has restarted
<supersnail> it restarted but the panels are still unresponsive :(
<supersnail> the wireless network is the only thing that will respond on the panel
<duanedesign> supersnail: can you switch workspaces and see if the panel is unresponsive in other workspaces
<supersnail> yes unresponsive in all
<duanedesign> :\
<duanedesign> supersnail: found this thread on the forums. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1647861
<duanedesign> see what you think
<supersnail> i'll try it!
<supersnail> duane: that worked! thanks so much
<supersnail> id been suching forums for days >.<
<supersnail> thanks again! everyone is so helpful :)
<Reaper50435> I need some help and cannot seem to get it
<bioterror> !ask | Reaper50435
<ubot2> Reaper50435: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Reaper50435> I installed kubuntu 10.10 on my aunts dell inspiron 1501 I have been to the kubuntu channel and lets just say they were not very helpful, I updated the system after restart the mouse and keyboard do not work but I know they are working fine
<bioterror> problems with X, I see
<Reaper50435> how do I fix it
<bioterror> you could try hmmm
<bioterror> logging in from the tty (ctrl+alt+f1, if you can ;)
<bioterror> if you cant, I hope you can go to recovery console
<Reaper50435> no keyboard does nothing
<Reaper50435> I can get to recovery console
<Reaper50435> i think
<bioterror> yeah, from the boot menu
<bioterror> grub
<bioterror> if you dont get one, right after the BIOS press left shift key
<bioterror> we can try to make you a xorg.conf
<bioterror> if it helps us :P
<Reaper50435> recovery mode
<Reaper50435> is that what I need
<bioterror> yes
<Reaper50435> ok its doing something
<Reaper50435> its stopped at [      3.627450 atkdb serio0: Use 'setkeycodes e00d <keycode>' to make it known. and its just setting their doing nothing
<bioterror> hmmmm
<Reaper50435> everything was fine until I updated the system
<bioterror> Reaper50435, do you have older kernel in grub? ;)
<Reaper50435> I didnt see it
<bioterror> https://bugzilla.novell.com/show_bug.cgi?id=350293
<ubot2> bugzilla.novell.com bug 350293 in Kernel "atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x8d on isa0060/serio0)." [Normal,Resolved: wontfix]
<Reaper50435> what I have in grub is ubuntu, with linux 2.6.35-22-generic
<bioterror> Reaper50435, http://www.murga-linux.com/puppy/viewtopic.php?p=429718&sid=90961e0a6c05b4ab77f98b2a5dd5984a#429718
<Reaper50435> but going to the grub commnd-line keyboard works
<bioterror> do the battery trick
<bioterror> doesnt cost anything ;)
<Reaper50435> yeah Im trying it now
<Reaper50435> nope still not working
<bioterror> Reaper50435, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/549741/comments/43
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 549741 in linux "[Dell Latitude 131L] keyboard not recognized properly; logs fill up with messages" [Medium,Triaged]
<duanedesign> maybe if you could look at the /var/log/Xorg.0.log that might give a hint?
<duanedesign> is the mouse/keyboard PS/2 or usb?
<bioterror> duanedesign, problem is the kernel and bios
<bioterror> or something like that
<Reaper50435> ok the mouse that I use on my laptop is usb but I dont have a usb keyboard were I am at right now
<bioterror> technically that's a problem we cant fix
<Reaper50435> yeah i know but if I had a usb keyboard then maybe we could get more
<Reaper50435> but thanks for all the help
<Daniel0108> hi
<danber> hey all
<danber> do I really have to open a terminal and run complicated commands to install a regular printer driver?
<danber> I've read many places that ubuntu is supposed to be so easy and it's "windows you need brains for"
<danber> but I'm not so sure about that
<danber> been running ubuntu for about a week now
<holstein> danber: you dont have to
<holstein> you can get a printer from a manufacturer that supports linux
<danber> norsk?
<danber> norwegian?
<holstein> danber: what is the device?
<danber> just a sec, I'll show you the link
<danber> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/instruction_scn1a.html
<holstein> danber: what printer do you have?
<danber> you think this sort of stuff only goes for this particular manufacturer?
<holstein> depends
<danber> brother dcp-7010L
<holstein> brother is decent
<holstein> i have 1
<holstein> and access to 3 others
<holstein> that are plug n play
<holstein> i would check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1416430
<holstein> and http://cholito.org/2008/03/11/brother-dcp-7010l-and-linux
<danber> ok thanks
<holstein> i guess to answer your question
<holstein> yes
<holstein> you might have to open a terminal and run complicated commands to install a regular printer driver
<holstein> BUT, this is not a 'regular printer driver'
<holstein> this is a printer/scanner driver
<holstein> and not a common one
<danber> yes, to be precise, my device does print by plug and play, but I'm short of some functionality like scanning for instance
<holstein> networked scanning?
<holstein> danber: can you hook it up USB ?
<holstein> if you can
<danber> no not network, it's hooked by usb
<holstein> go to 'applications - graphics - simple scan'
<holstein> and see if it just finds the scanner
<holstein> it = that simple scan app
<danber> no it can't find it
<holstein> doesnt have to
<holstein> too bad
<danber> tried xsane too
<holstein> ive only used a handful of scanners with buntu
<holstein> and they've so far all just worked
<danber> guess I'm just out of luck then....:)
<holstein> nah
<holstein> http://cholito.org/2008/03/11/brother-dcp-7010l-and-linux
<holstein> doesnt look too hard
<holstein> might need to tweak the process a bit
<holstein> to work with 10.04
<holstein> or 10.10
<danber> right. seems there's a site for everything :)
<holstein> thats what i like about linux and buntu
<holstein> lots of support around
<danber> obviously
<danber> my other bad experience was first time I booted, I was prompted to install an ATI proprietary driver, and this (I think) led to me being unable to boot. it just went into shell or whatever it's called, and I hadn't the faintest idea what to do so i reinstalled
<holstein> sure
<holstein> danber: thats normal
<danber> I mean first time I was in
<holstein> you dont *have to install that driver
<holstein> sometimes, i dont
<holstein> depends on the machine
<holstein> there are several reasons why that would cause an issue for you
<holstein> the trick is
<holstein> come in here *before* you do that :)
<holstein> and ask
<danber> hehe
<holstein> and get the scoop on what can and might break
<holstein> and how to have a nice backup plan
<holstein> in case something does break
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xsane/+bug/578620
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 578620 in xsane "Failed to open device `brother3:bus1;dev1': Invalid argument" [Undecided,New]
<holstein> ^^ looks like you could add yourself to that relevant bug maybe
<ddecator> xsane?
<ddecator> haven't used that in a long time
<holstein> i assumed simplescan was just a front-end for it
<ddecator> not sure..
<holstein> but, i should know better, and assume nothing :)
<danber> I'm not following you
<holstein> danber: you're not following me?
<holstein> about the bug?
<danber> well right, that's not the error message. It's more like "can't find any devices"
<holstein> OK
<holstein> still, you might want to try and find a bug
<danber> sure
<holstein> and add yourself to it
<ddecator> looks like simple scan was written as a replacement for xsane, not a front-end
<holstein> ddecator: cool
<holstein> i like it :)
<ddecator> yah, it's a LOT nicer
<holstein> eh
<holstein> xsane just looked old
<danber> actually I have a third issue
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> go for it danber
<danber> :)
<danber> I'm very sure about having downloaded 64 bit ubuntu
<holstein> also
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<holstein> something to read about the ATI driver issue
<holstein> you can check that out before trying again
<danber> but now every time I try to install something I get "wrong architecture"
<danber> alright
<ddecator> danber: install what? something from a .deb?
<danber> so it only accepts i386
<holstein> danber: theres no practical reason to run 64bit
<holstein> id say
<danber> anything
<danber> like google chrome
<ddecator> from the repos?
<danber> heard about this?
<holstein> yeah, thats a good point
<holstein> anything in the repos *should install
<danber> whats repos?
<ddecator> how are you trying to install apps?
<danber> from ubuntu softwarecenter and differents websites. on websites, obviously you often need to choose  from 32bit or 64 bit...
<holstein> danber: where do you get this warning?
<holstein> not from software center right?
<ddecator> and even from the software center it gives an error?
<danber> no, no error from the softwarecenter
<holstein> ok
<holstein> that is to be expected
<holstein> next time you re-install
<holstein> just do 32bit
<holstein> unless you need 64 for some reason
<holstein> i have several 64bit installs
<danber> i get the error when I've downloaded, say, chrome 64 bit, an pushed the "install" button
<holstein> mostly for testing
<holstein> and my audio production box is 64bit
<holstein> other than that, 32bit is what i have
<ddecator> there isn't really a disadvantage to 64bit. i use it without issue
<ddecator> danber: what does it say when you run the command "uname -m" in a terminal?
<holstein> danber: i would double check that you have the 64bit .deb downloaded
<danber> how do I check?
<holstein> go back to the site
<holstein> and look
<holstein> if i wanted chrome
<holstein> i would install chromium
<holstein> from the repo
<ddecator> a lot of the time the file name will say 64 somewhere in there
<holstein> sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<holstein> OR search in the software center
<ddecator> but lets make absolutely sure it's 64-bit by running that command i gave :)
<danber> what is repo?
<holstein> yeah, run uname -m like ddecator suggests
<ddecator> danber: repo is short for "repository." it's where software packages are stored. the official repository hosts packages tested and maintained by ubuntu developers. it's the most reliable source for getting software. the software center uses the official repository
<danber> right ok
<danber> i686
<danber> is what it says
<ddecator> that's 32-bit :)
<holstein> hehe
<danber> damn
<holstein> "theres your problem"
<danber> I was dead sure
<holstein> i wouldnt sweat it
<ddecator> it's usually the things we're sure about that end up being the problem :p
<holstein> i have a couple 32bit only apps
<holstein> that i miss
<danber> hehe true
<holstein> and theres not really an easy way to deal with that
<danber> I thought I needed 64 bit to get full use of 6GB RAM.....
<holstein> not necessarily
<holstein> theres a pae kernel
<holstein> if your motherboard supports that
<holstein> and it probably does
<holstein> danber: in the terminal
<holstein> run the command
<holstein> free
<danber> in systemmonitor it says 5.4 GiB
<holstein> i think that would report 4
<holstein> if you were unable to access the full 6
<holstein> 5.4 seems right to me
<danber> free tells me 5671520 of ram
<holstein> you can do free -m
<holstein> if you prefer MB's
<danber> what if it was eight or ten would it make a difference?
<holstein> danber: im not positive
<holstein> but i thought it was 4 GB's
<danber> I do :)
<holstein> the limit
<holstein> SO, i would say it shouldnt make a difference
<holstein> in the terminal
<holstein> run
<holstein> uname -a
<danber> Linux dan-GA-880GA-UD3H 2.6.35-25-generic-pae #44-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 21 19:01:46 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<holstein> you see something like 2.6.32-28-pae
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> the pae is what is allowing you access then
<holstein> and, AFAIK
<danber> mhm?
<holstein> it would allow you to access more
<holstein> 8 or 10 or whatever
<danber> I see
<yofel> it would be ~3.6 I think if it couldn't access it, so holstein is right
<danber> this differs a bit from windows doesn't it?
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE
<holstein> danber: im not sure how windows deals with it
<holstein> i dont know if 32bit xp has the same issue
<holstein> or, if it does, if there is a work-around
<yofel> xp certainly has, I tried xp 32-bit with 6GiB once, ended up with 4
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> maybe theres a program
<holstein> or something equivalent to the pae kernel
<yofel> every other windows I had there was 64-bit so I can't say anything about the newer versions
<danber> what exactly is pae then?
<holstein> yeah, i dont have a way to test that either
<holstein> danber: check that wiki page
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE
<danber> well then I'm out of issues
<danber> thanks for the help
<holstein> danber: anytime :)
<Reaper50435> ok I did a fresh install and see that my swap space has 2.49GiBs were as my physical memory 869.44 how do I change this
<holstein> hey Reaper50435
<holstein> im about to run
<holstein> BUT, i would say, try and be specific about what you want to change
<holstein> IF you want to change the size of your swap space or whatever
<Reaper50435> yes
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<Reaper50435> change the size of the swap
<johnny77> what is the command to see the name of a key when pressed for keybindings?
<NativeAngels> Hello
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-02-05
<kristian-aalborg> http://hannahmontana.sourceforge.net/Site/Home.html
<kristian-aalborg> seem to be an actual thing
<seidos> that is awesome.  why aren't you in the offtopic channel #ubuntu-beginners-team?  i tried msging you in there but you weren't there T_T
 * kristian-aalborg joins
<yax51> WOOT WOOT!!!
<seidos> -_-
<gunndawg> hey seidos can I PM you a sec? I got somethin to show ya
<seidos> who let the dogs out?
<yax51> so I figured out how to turn my old netgear router into a switch
<seidos> gunndawg: i'm sure you can
<gunndawg> seidos, May I? ;)
<yax51> :D
<seidos> gunndawg: only if you should ;)
<seidos> and you probably should!
 * seidos laughs
<seidos> absurd!
<yax51> and you know what the dumb part was? it had nothing to do with configuration at all, I simply didn't use the WAN port like I should have and connected my internet straight into a LAN port...
<seidos> gunndawg: how do you get the system stats on your desktop?
<gunndawg> seidos, download "conky" and I'll send you the config file to look like mine (otherwise it looks bad)
<seidos> gunndawg: all right.  downloaded.
<gunndawg> ok let me pastebin the confi file, just copy/paste it into the conky config file you have now and save it
<gunndawg> seidos, its in /etc/conky btw
<gunndawg> http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/5TTfVp4M
<seidos> gunndawg: UNKNOWN PASTE ID!
<seidos> - Unknown paste ID, it may have expired or been deleted!
<seidos> i got that error when i clicked
<gunndawg> ok hang on
<gunndawg> http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/CQjQ1fnp
<seidos> no worries, i'm not in a hurry
<gunndawg> so replace that with ur current config, save it and type conky in a terminal
<gunndawg> then you can edit it how you want, you can change the colors, you'll see that in the config file
<seidos> ah, i should make a symlink to it from ~/
<seidos> so that it gets backed up
<gunndawg> well install it and make sure it works
<gunndawg> replace urs with mine, and run conky in term
<seidos> yes \o\ /o/
<gunndawg> :)
<seidos> i should look at the config file
<gunndawg> now you can edit the color of each thing
<gunndawg> just look in the config
<gunndawg> yeah
<seidos> i think i'd prefer black text on this background
<seidos> or, i should just change the background to black
<gunndawg> you can easily change it to black text
<gunndawg> in the config
<gunndawg> just go to each section and change color to black
<seidos> i actually would prefer a black background, but...it's not working for some reason
<gunndawg> hmm
<gunndawg> what part are you trying to edit
<seidos> just trying to set the background in gnome
<seidos> right clicking desktop, clicking background
<seidos> change to a solid color
<seidos> doesn't take
<gunndawg> works fine for me
<seidos> hmmm, maybe i'm missing something
<gunndawg> maybe a brain cell?
<gunndawg> ;)
<seidos> maybe ;)
<seidos> i tried right clicking an image, and setting it as the background, that didn't do it either.
<seidos> but i don't really know how it does its thing
<gunndawg> hmmm
<gunndawg> try log out and log back in?
<gunndawg> maybe a reboot ?
 * seidos refuses to reboot
<seidos> there is seeding to be done...
<gunndawg> ah
<seidos> and coding...even though i am presently stumped
<gunndawg> you didnt tell me you were coding right now, what language ?
<gunndawg> and also, seeding torrents can get you busted by certain ISP's
<seidos> and maybe investigation as to how exactly the desktop image is set
<seidos> python
<gunndawg> when did you start coding in python? lol
<seidos> gunndawg: that's sad
<gunndawg> you didnt tell me
<seidos> i said i was working on projecteuler
<gunndawg> yeah but you didnt say it was in python
<seidos> sorry, what other language would i use but python?
<gunndawg> c, c++, shell
<gunndawg> umm, what else
<seidos> perl, php
<gunndawg> sure
<gunndawg> send me ur source
<seidos> yeah, python is easiest for me right now
<gunndawg> python is the easiest language out of them all, to learn
<gunndawg> I started with it last night and already have a full blown app finished, that should tell you something
<gunndawg> perhaps we should move this to offtopic or in private
<seidos> gunndawg: how do you paste an entire file from vim into pastebin?  yG used to do it iirc, but not anymore
<seidos> gunndawg: yeah, OT
<gunndawg> seidos, if I am gonna pastebin something I usually just gedit, it
<seidos> gunndawg: same here
<seidos> any ideas why this doesn't work:  metta@r2d2:/etc/conky$ ln ~/conky.conf /etc/conky/conky.conf
<seidos> ln: creating hard link `/etc/conky/conky.conf' => `/home/metta/conky.conf': Invalid cross-device link
<Dutch70> gunndawg: not to interrupt, but what did you start with to learn python? is there a program? lessons? I'd like to learn it also.
<gunndawg> Dutch70, I'll show you a good series of video tutorials
<gunndawg> seidos, I am not to sure
<Dutch70> gunndawg: That would be great
<gunndawg> duanedesign, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Mf0h3HphEA
<gunndawg> he has like over 50 video tutorials so just keep following along, then he gets into wxPython tutorials which is making GUI programs
<gunndawg> Dutch70, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Mf0h3HphEA
<gunndawg> that link was for you, oops
<gunndawg> but like I said, hes got like over 50 video tutorials that start small and eventually grow, then after those he moves onto creating GUI apps with python
<Dutch70> gunndawg: lol...bookmarked, thank you very much. I'll let you get back to what you were doing now.
<gunndawg> Dutch70, http://min.us/mveYeiq
<gunndawg> thats a screenshot of a program I just recently finished using Python, its basically a front-end to apt commands
<Dutch70> Nice!!! ...nice wallpaper too.
<gunndawg> heh thx
<Dutch70> gunndawg: ah, thank you. going to watch some videos, see ya.
<gunndawg> Dutch70, your welcome, enjoy
<seidos> anyone know what package i can use to open .rar files?
<pleia2> unrar
<dtp> can anyone explain in simple explanation how to install anything on ubuntu?
<dtp> did that close his page or does this mean i'm still on a irc chat?
<dtp> i guess that was the same thing but still if anyone here can still see this. please let me know
<pleia2> dtp: you install software using the Software Center (it's in the main menu)
<dtp> ok. sounds simple. but what if i were installing a program to run with the wine program>
<pleia2> unfortuantely I don't use wine so I'm not too familiar with how to install programs with it
 * seidos beeps like r2d2
<seidos> dtp: have you tried running the setup.exe file with wine?
<dtp> thanks. i do appreciate it though. I just produce music and recently switched to Ubuntu. Now i still want to use some of the Windows programs for the production
<johnny77> dtp: http://wiki.winehq.org/FAQ#head-f3515230c198befe0279d32c448d9c8da63be66f
<dtp> no. but sounds like it could work. downloading wine now.
<dtp> thanks johnny i'll read up on it
<johnny77> dtp: no problem
<seidos> dtp: you may want to check winehq.org to see how the software you want to run is rated
<dtp> check out my site(s) if you want for the help   www.myspace.com/collectivesite and www.myspace.com/tgitcotr
<dtp> thanks. wine is almost downloaded
<dtp> i've seen the program work on a youtube vid. seidos but i'll probably not want to lock my system up either.
<johnny77> dtp: I agree with seidos. Windows programs are rated on winehq.org on how well they run within wine.
<seidos> i never click myspace links
<dtp> i have a sound cloud if your afraid of the big myspace site. lol
<dtp> just have some of the best on myspace
<seidos> dtp: haha afraid
<dtp> yeah. myspace is kinda scary with all it's music and stuff.
<seidos> i don't find it scary at all.
<dtp> just not into myspace music then?
<seidos> dtp: nope.  this is also really isn't a place to advertise it.
<seidos> or...not *the* place
<dtp> yeah. i'm not trying to. i was thanking someone for there help with the only way other than thanks that i have from being a new ubuntu user. obviously he didn't check it or like it enough to respond
<dtp> plus he could really like music.
<dtp> lol
<dtp> but yes i understand it's the wrong chat to advertise on.
<dtp> wine is taking a while to download and apply chages... is this typical?
<seidos> dtp: you might want to try talking about music in #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-beginners-team
<dtp> np
<dtp> team? really?
<seidos> dtp: maybe on a friday night.  i never had much trouble with it.  but i haven't used it in months.
<seidos> dtp: that's what i heard
<dtp> hmm. o.k.   maybe i could make music for some ubuntu developers.
<dtp> i hope this downloads quicker. i have to be at the beach tomorrow. and need this computer cause i'll be there all weekend
<dtp> and it's late and my mommy needs to tuck me in.
<dtp> lol
<dtp> how do i join the other irc chats and stay on this one?
<JoeMaverickSett> dtp: /join #ubuntu-beginners-team for example
<bioterror> hobgoblin, you can be only on one channel at time? :D
<hobgoblin> what?
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> can someone please guide me about https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2011-February/239556.html ?
<anselmo_crowley> hi?
<anselmo_crowley> is there anybody here?
<CensoredBiscuit> hello anselmo_crowley
<CensoredBiscuit> !ask | anselmo_crowley
<ubot2> anselmo_crowley: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<anselmo_crowley> I think I messed up my sister's laptop. I already asked in the ubuntu forum but I wanted to try my luck here. She asked me to erase her Windows partition and I did but now the whole thing doesn't work. I can't start Ubuntu and when I use a LiveCD it tells me it can't access the /home partition. What can I do? (BTW is it rude or something to ask in ubuntu forum and here at the same time?)
<kristian-aalborg> echo radiotray hold | dpkg --set-selections
<CensoredBiscuit> anselmo_crowley: No its not considered rude
<kristian-aalborg> is this really enough if I want a package to never be updated?
<CensoredBiscuit> anselmo_crowley: are you burning the live cd where its bootable?
<yofel> kristian-aalborg: usually yes, the only other thing you could do would be to add an apt pin
<kristian-aalborg> yofel: cool
<kristian-aalborg> I just type the name of the package - no numbers or something?
<yofel> no, hold means stick to the current version
<kristian-aalborg> nice
<kristian-aalborg> I wish I'd done it before stuff broke, though ;
<kristian-aalborg> ;)
<JackyAlcine> hehehe bioterror.:D
<AbhijiT> :)
<JackyAlcine> I should have sent a part msg.
<JackyAlcine> Noo! lol
<AbhijiT> :P
<JackyAlcine> Grr, I was close. ;D
<AbhijiT> JackyAlcine, are you the one heading wintermute project?
<duanedesign> morning all
<AbhijiT> hi
<earthling_> Anyone know what the unolib3 and ure updates for?  It says "the list of changes is not available yet".
<duanedesign> earthling_: are you looking for the changelog?
<bioterror> hi duane
 * suprengr is sad... used 'hibernate' on 10.04 for first time today - when I got home and pressed power button... Ubuntu started from 'normal' startup, not from hibernate state.  boo! hiss!
<bioterror> suspend ftw
<suprengr> bioterror: FTW may refer to: Fort Worth, Texas. Amtrak code for Fort Worth Intermodal Transportation Center; IATA code for Fort Worth Meacham International Airport ... or sometimes 'For The Win' ;D
<kumaanki> hi everyone..
<earthling_> duanedesign, yes
<earthling_> "There’s no page with this address in Launchpad."
<duanedesign> the last changelog at changelogs.ubuntu.com for ure is http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/o/openoffice.org/openoffice.org_3.2.1-7ubuntu1.1/changelog
<earthling_> so those updates should be there?
<earthling_> looking
<duanedesign> earthling_: looks like ubuntuupdates.org does not have the changes listed yet for uno-libs3 http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/301447
<earthling_> yeah
<earthling_> Has their ever been a problem with installing updates? Should I just always download everything?
<duanedesign> earthling_: you are on maverick?
<earthling_> lucid
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> earthling_: If you go to your Software Sources
<duanedesign> in Lucid that might still be under System > Admministration > Software Sources
<earthling_> ok
<duanedesign> or in the Software Center under Edit > Software Sources
<earthling_> I see it
<duanedesign> earthling_: there is a Updates tab
<earthling_> yeah
<duanedesign> I have all 4 checked
<duanedesign> security, updates, proposed, and backports\
<duanedesign> if you are concerned you can do just the top 2
<earthling_> I just have important and recommended checked
<duanedesign> Security and Recommended
<earthling_> yeah top 2
<duanedesign> yep
<duanedesign> then you are only getting the updates that are the most tested
<earthling_> cool
<earthling_> so you think they will get around to the changelog later?
<earthling_> or sometimes they don't do that
<duanedesign> earthling_: they might be using the openoffice changelog since those packages come with open office
<earthling_> the same updates went to all the distros perhaps
<duanedesign> earthling_: note that if you ever get a bug you can enable those bottom two software sourcees and see if there is a newer package available
<duanedesign> but that is just a tip if toy have an issue in the future
<duanedesign> you*
<earthling_> ic
<earthling_> do you always install all the updates?
<earthling_> recommended
<earthling_> I don't want to slow down my system too
<duanedesign> earthling_: yes, definetly if you are only doing the Important and Recommended
<duanedesign> those you should always install. Security updates and such are very inportant
<JackyAlcine> Gah, I get pinged everytime duanedesign says something.
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> something
<duanedesign> <.<  >,>
<JackyAlcine> Lol, I fixed it :p
<johnny77> Does the window manager handle right-click menus in applications?
<geirha> johnny77: No.
<greenage39> Hi am new here, i cant access my web cam, pls can any1 help?
<earthling_> Are you guys using maverick, how do you like it?
<greenage39> yes maverick is awesome
<earthling_> hi greenage39, I'm new too
<greenage39> am using it rite now,
<earthling_> were you using lucid awhile?
<greenage39> then i wld say welcome earthling
<earthling_> thx
<greenage39> yes i did
<johnny77> geirha: What controls it then? It seems intermittently I loose the ability to right-click in the programs I have open.
<earthling_> cool
<earthling_> greenage39, is it a new webcam?
<geirha> johnny77: That would be whatever library is used by the program. A typical gnome application will be using libgtk+
<greenage39> nu! its my in built
<greenage39> okies i think i jst solved it
<earthling_> ok good
<greenage39> it working now
<johnny77> geirha: So more than one program could use the same library?
<greenage39> do u use skype?
<earthling_> I haven't tried skype on ubuntu
<earthling_> it works well?
<greenage39> i think its good but i havent been able to use the video call yet
<geirha> johnny77: Yes.
<geirha> johnny77: Open a terminal and run   tail -f ~/.xsession-errors    then try to reproduce the problem you're mentioning, and see if any useful error messages appear in the tail output.
<earthling_> bbl thanks duanedesign
<johnny77> geirha: ok, I'll take a look at it in a few minutes. I've never been able to reproduce it. It just happend then in a few minutes goes away.
<geirha> johnny77: Ah, well next time it happens. Open the ~/.xsession-errors file and look at the last few lines. It may have some clues about what went wrong.
<johnny77> geirha: Does the xsession-errors continuous or does it start fresh at each login?
<geirha> johnny77: Not entirely sure, but I believe it's truncated each time you log in.
<ravee> Hey guys! I have a well functioning 10.10 installation (that was originally a 9.10 and then updated) and i have only an old network mapping in my fstba. I dont have a mount entry for my / or my swap. Anyone know if something is changed in 10.10 or something?
<ravee> fstab*
<ravee> brb, reboot
<ravee> Anyone have any thought regardin my fstab? Its really only one entry and that is that single network share
<ravee> i wnat to know wher there entrys for my / and swap are :)
<geirha> They should be in /etc/fstab. If they're not there, they're nowhere :P
<geirha> Is your swap even mounted?  swapon -s
<charliemac> bioterror, i'm trying to reformat that fat partition to ntfs using the disk utility but it can't do it...  :|
<bioterror> umount? and then try again
<geirha> charliemac: It's best to do that in Windows really. In Windows you can convert FAT to NTFS without losing the files.
<charliemac> ok well it says error unmounting; operation failed: only root can unmount?
<bioterror> use the force!
<charliemac> lol nice.  I tried it in windows, too but it was also unsuccessful
<charliemac> Let me switch to windows, brb
<geirha> ravee: You really should add entries for / and swap in your /etc/fstab.
<ravee> geirha: sure but i was interested in knowing how that even can work
<geirha> ravee: Well, your swap is most likely not mounted. The system will work without swap.
<geirha> your / partition is mounted by the kernel at the early stage of the boot. Once it has that mounted, it will later read /etc/fstab and remount / with the options specified there, and mount all the other entries.
<geirha> I'd expect / to still be mounted readonly though, but I've never actually tested with a blank /etc/fstab. It might remount / anyway, even if it's not in fstab.
<geirha> Here's three lines from my fstab: http://pastebin.com/fydVcgj1
<geirha> You need to change the UUIDs to match your filesystems of course, and possibly change ext3 if you are using a different filesystem.
<geirha> sudo blkid /dev/sda1   etc. will give you the relevant information.
<ravee> geirha: the / is not mounted as read only actually
<ravee> but how can it be mounted without entrys in the fstab? isnt that the explicitly point of fstab?
<ravee> if i do a mount -l i see that / is mounted beutifully as ext4 with rw
<ravee> Geirha: you are right, the swap is not mounted actually (well not very surprising that one haven't noted that)
<charliemac> Ok, so I'm in windows trying to reformat an empty, shared fat partition to ntfs. Should I enable compression?  I'd guess that would be a yes...
<seidos> charliemac: i think there is a speed hit to compression.  not sure by how much.
<charliemac> So clicking no wouldn't hurt?
<seidos> charliemac: not if you have plenty of space
<seidos> charliemac: compression will give you extra space, at the expense of speed.  that is all.
<charliemac> Ububntu says 18 GB, windows says 16.9gb
<ravee> the ntfs compression in wondows is actually slowing down, only use if you got little space avail imo
<ravee> windows*
<charliemac> ravee: ^
<ravee> ^?
<ravee> here is a coparison between uncompressed and compressed if needed http://directedge.us/content/to-compress-or-not-to-compress-part-ii
<geirha> ravee: In order to read /etc/fstab, it must mount the filesystem where /etc/fstab is located.
<charliemac> ravee: Ububntu says 18 GB, windows says 16.9gb
<seidos> charliemac: this is interesting.  says it where?  can you get a screenshot?  or paste in pastebin?
<geirha> charliemac: In newer Ubuntus, 18GB means 18 * 1000 * 1000 * 1000 bytes. In Windows, 18 GB means 18 * 1024 * 1024 * 1024
<ravee> geirha, yeah ofc i didnt think about that. So then it actually manages to automount it in rw mode. I think ill manually fix my fstab ;)
<charliemac> geirha: Ok, that makes sense.
<ravee> geriha, thanks for the help :)
<geirha> charliemac: Some more info on the matter: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnitsPolicy
<geirha> ravee: np. :)
<charliemac> bioterror: I'm in windows trying to reformat an empty, shared fat partition to ntfs. Would I want to do a quick format or not?
<bioterror> charliemac, quicky quicky!
<charliemac> Actually, either way it gave me an error message lol
<bioterror> charliemac, as I've kids, we tend to like quicky with my wife
<bioterror> ;D
<charliemac> Gotcha ;)
<bioterror> is your memstick okay?
<ravee> quick just destroys the info about the data, its good enough for if you know that the disk is ok i should think
<charliemac> Should I use a memstick?  I don't have one on me, but if I need extra space I have an ipod
<charliemac> "Windows cannot format this drive.  Quit any disk utilities or other programs that are using this dirve, and make sure that no window is displaying the contents of the drive."
<ravee> do you have disk management and a format box going at the same time ore something?
<charliemac> bioterror: to my knowledge, there is no open program doing this.
<charliemac> ravee: i don't think so
<ravee> do a reboot and your set
<ravee> :)
<charliemac> i've rebooted 6 times lol!
<ravee> and same error on each reboot?
<charliemac> Yes, Should I adjust the allocation unit size?
<ravee> you would actually get that same error if you where to try to format the drive that windows was on
<ravee> if its a physical disk and you really want it formated just boot up killdisk or dban or something and it will be done in a jiffy (unless its damaged)
<charliemac> ravee: it's only a virtual partition, seperate from the c:/ drive
<wmorri> Hi I am new and trying to decide which focus group I want to join, I have experience with documentation with fedora, but I have triaged bugs too. So I am not sure where to go?
<zkriesse> wmorri: Move on over to -team
<wmorri> ok
<alexMocanu> Hello, everybody!
<zkriesse> Hello alexMocanu !
<jmarsden> ibuclaw: phillw says you have seen the same or similar issue with Lubuntu installs in virtualbox that I am seeing... would it be good to work on figuring out that issue together?
<phillw> jmarsden: yes, I think chatting to ibuclaw would be a good idea - As I said, I don't use VB but I did see his mention of problems.
<jmarsden> phillw: He apparently joined this channel about 9 minutes ago, so I thought he was around.  Might have been a disconnect and autoreconnect, though.
<phillw> jmarsden: he does pick up on his pings.
<phillw> he may be busy on the main forum or going through his mail.
<jmarsden> OK.
<WiiHosting-Kaspe> I have a problem installing ubuntu desktop on my cumputer.. it pops up with an error. "apt configuration problem" (an attempt to configure apt to install additional packages from the CD failed.)
<WiiHosting-Kaspe> why does it do that?
<seidos> WiiHosting-Kaspe:  here's what i think it could be 1.  bad cd  2.  bad HD  3.  bad ram
<WiiHosting-Kaspe> the problem is taht i use USB to install. then it must be the HDD :/
<seidos> WiiHosting-Kaspe: no, you are forgetting *your* idea.  4.  bad liveusb
<MrChrisDruif> WiiHosting-Kaspe: How did you create the USB?
<WiiHosting-Kaspe> i followed the guide on ubuntu's site
<seidos> WiiHosting-Kaspe: you're not alone it seems http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg2102365.html
<MrChrisDruif> WiiHosting-Kaspe: Which platform?
<WiiHosting-Kaspe> im using windows 7 to create the USB and then install to a clean HDD on my laptop
<WiiHosting-Kaspe> there were no problems with 10.04
<WiiHosting-Kaspe> now i wanted to try 10.10
<seidos> there were problems with karmic, creating liveusbs of future distros.  i was only able to get a karmic liveusb made
<seidos> WiiHosting-Kaspe: can you try a network install?  or a cd?
<WiiHosting-Kaspe> i dont have a CD drive :/
<WiiHosting-Kaspe> how to web install?
<MrChrisDruif> Hmmm...it seems Ubuntu recommends Universal USB Installer....I would recommend UnetBootin on Windows :)
<seidos> WiiHosting-Kaspe: dunno about web install, but if you had an extra computer you could do do bootp i think it's called
<seidos> i've done it a few times
<seidos> well, i'm going to bow out, i don't have a windows system
<WiiHosting-Kaspe> okay ill se what i can do here ;)
<seidos> oh, idea!  you might be able to get a liveusb made if you're near a LUG or ubuntu user group, WiiHosting-Kaspe
<WiiHosting-Kaspe> could it be the 64 bit version that cant work with the hardware?
<MrChrisDruif> On what hardware were you testing WiiHosting-Kaspe?
<seidos> MrChrisDruif: good question
<WiiHosting-Kaspe> its an acer laptop acer aspire 6935g with an intel centrino 2 cpu.. never had problems with windows 64x
<MrChrisDruif> Well...if the laptop has a 64bit capable CPU, than it should work no problem...I'll check your hardware specs...brb
<seidos> that isn't entirely fair.  acer doesn't actively support linux, does it?
<seidos> WiiHosting-Kaspe: i'm sure the issue is in the liveusb creation process
<seidos> if i had money, that's what i would bet on
<seidos> WiiHosting-Kaspe: do you have a link to the guide you followed for creating the liveusb?
<WiiHosting-Kaspe> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download  scroll a bit down  ;)
<MrChrisDruif> seidos: Do we care that almost all hardware vendors don't support Linux?
<WiiHosting-Kaspe> Have had server and desktop on it before so no problem to run linux
<MrChrisDruif> WiiHosting-Kaspe: And like I said; Ubuntu suggests Universal USB Installer or something like that....but I HIGHLY recommend UnetBootin for Windows :D
<WiiHosting-Kaspe> i have tried now cross fingers ;)
<WiiHosting-Kaspe> and it runs mac osx werywell to ;)
<WiiHosting-Kaspe> very wel*
<WiiHosting-Kaspe> same problem as before... i used UnetBootin this time
<WiiHosting-Kaspe> ill try with 32x then
<WiiHosting-Kaspe> 86x sry
<seidos> MrChrisDruif: i care.  i don't speak for everybody, though.
<seidos> WiiHosting-Kaspe: how did you install ubuntu linux on your system in the past?
<MrChrisDruif> seidos: I didn't mean it like that :)
<seidos> MrChrisDruif: i think it bears repeating, but i am sensitive to the political issues surrounding it.
<MrChrisDruif> WiiHosting-Kaspe: Was the ISO downloaded correct? Did you do checksum etc?
<seidos> yeah, a google search hasn't shone much light on the "official" way to create an ubuntu liveusb in windows.
<seidos> well, there's the community documentation:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#From Windows
<MrChrisDruif> seidos: Ofc I would like it very much if hardware vendors would start to support Linux, but that dream is still a few years away I'm afraid :)
<WiiHosting-Kaspe> the iso is downloaded correrct yes. in the past i used the sae program ubuntu recommends on their page / guide. but i cant remember if it was 64 or 32 bit
<seidos> MrChrisDruif: it's even further away if it remains a secret :o
<MrChrisDruif> Woohoo...let's keep it secret that we've got Linux running on their hardware :P........(just kidding ofc;))
<seidos> WiiHosting-Kaspe: so you followed this link:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#From Windows ?  utilized "usb-creator.exe"?
<MrChrisDruif> WiiHosting-Kaspe: A download-manager might say it's in, but it can be slightly off....alsways checksum the ISO :D
<seidos> MrChrisDruif: yeah, i'm not sure if windows has a built in md5 checker like ubuntu linux does
<MrChrisDruif> seidos: No, but a good one I've used many times is winmd5sum
<seidos> MrChrisDruif: yeah, but it should be included
<MrChrisDruif> It integrates into the mouse-menu (right-click menu)
<seidos> i'm sure there are some out there
<MrChrisDruif> seidos: It's not from Windows, hence it won't be included :)
<MrChrisDruif> But you are right, Windows *should* come with something like that...
<MrChrisDruif> Even a terminal command would be nice :P
<MrChrisDruif> But then again....Windows *should* do so much O:-)
<xyclo> Hi, I want to install lowlatency kernel 2.6.37 on Ubuntu Studio 10.04. I found building instructions for Gentoo and in German. Anybody knows where I can get directions in english, or a pre-compiled one??
<Reaper50435> I need help and the kubuntu channel cant help me
<Reaper50435> when I updated my system the laptops keyboard and mouse dont work but a usb set does,  when I login I get this: I updated my system then my keyboard and mouse doesnt work but and usb set does, then when I login I get this Warning: Cannot open ConsoleKit session: Unable to open session: The permission of the setuid helper is not correct
<Reaper50435> what do I need to do to fix this
<MrChrisDruif> xyclo: I've found this *WARNING* use at own risk: https://launchpad.net/~abogani/+archive/ppa
<MrChrisDruif> Reaper50435: So when you've got a keyboard/mouse plugged in, you can't use your laptop's keyboard/mouse? And when you unplug it?
<xyclo> thanks
<xyclo> i have this ppa
<xyclo> but i don't see any low latency kernel...Am i missin something?
<xyclo> g
<MrChrisDruif> xyclo: Adding the ppa is step one :)
<Reaper50435> no I cant use the keyboard and mouse on the laptop but if I use a usb keyboard and mouse the usb ones work
<MrChrisDruif> I think if you'll go to synaptic and search for lowlatency you'll find what your looking for :)
<Reaper50435> well that might work if it was installed
<MrChrisDruif> Reaper50435: What installed?
<xyclo> So I thought, but I cannot find anything newer than 2.6.32.24.25
<xyclo> And that is in another rep that I found and added
<Reaper50435> synaptic
<MrChrisDruif> Isn't it installed by default? (I don't have a clean system :P)
<Reaper50435> no not with kde
<jmarsden> Reaper50435: OK, try  apt-cache search lowlatency  instead
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, I'm using Gnome :)
<Reaper50435> as root
<jmarsden> as anyone.
<jmarsden> searching does not alter your machine...
<MrChrisDruif> It's just searching, no root required
<MrChrisDruif> But that about synaptic was for xyclo
<xyclo> haha, I got it thx. I'll try
<jmarsden> Oh, oops!
<Reaper50435> ok it didnt do anything just went back to command line
<Reaper50435> o
<jmarsden> Reaper50435: Sorry, I was confusing you and xyclo
<xyclo> Well, yes, I got the same info I get on Synaptic.
<Reaper50435> jmarsden: its ok it happens
<MrChrisDruif> I'll try to use nicks more when I'm helping more then one :P
<xyclo> 2.6.32 is available from a repos I found somewhere
<xyclo> not on the default
<xyclo> I can follow Reaper50435
<xyclo> ,
<jmarsden> xyclo: So what makes you think you need a more recent kernel than those provided by Ubuntu?
<xyclo> Well, Ubuntu does not provide the Kernel
<xyclo> It's on somebody's repository
<xyclo> sooo,
<xyclo> I thought I'd get it from a reliable source, and as new as possible
<MrChrisDruif> Reaper50435: Did you try unplugging your hardware to see if you laptop hardware works after that?
<jmarsden> So why not just use a low latency kernel that does exist?  Do you have hardware nly a very very new kernel will work with??
<Reaper50435> yeah still not working
<xyclo> I am, very likely, going to use it
<xyclo> I just wanted to shop around for a newer version before I plunge :)
<jmarsden> xyclo: Going for "latest new stuff" for no good reason is usually a source of pain in the software world.
<xyclo> I heard somebody built the 2.6.37 low latency
<seidos> ubuntu comes with a kernel, but you can upgrade to a new kernel, but if you do that xyclo some packages may not be binary compatible.
<seidos> xyclo: have you checked here: http://kernel.org/
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-02-06
<seidos> i am pretty sure there is an easier way that compiling from source...
<seidos> but probably not as fun!
<xyclo> no problem compiling from source
 * jmarsden thinks... is recommending compiling kernels from source in #ubuntu-beginners really the right thing to do? :)
<xyclo> given nice instructions :^)
<MrChrisDruif> xyclo: Did you search for linux-lowlatency?
<xyclo> yep
<xyclo> All points to abogani
<xyclo> but the reposit only shows the rt kernel
<MrChrisDruif> And it didn't return something after you added the ppa?
<xyclo> I did try it and works great for audio!
<xyclo> BUT
<xyclo> Skype keeps crashing
<xyclo> I need Skype
<xyclo> oh, and Firefox audio kept crashing too!
<xyclo> Hey, I'll read what's on lowlatency.linuxaudio.org and see if there is an easy solution... I'll let you know how it went.
<xyclo> Thx for all help!
<seidos> jmarsden: let's talk about it in #ubuntu-beginners-team ^_^
<jmarsden> seidos: OK... but not right now... back soon...
<MrChrisDruif> xyclo: Your welcome...
<gunndawg> guess whos back, back again
<MrChrisDruif> I think gunndawg?
<gunndawg> yes :)
<MrChrisDruif> Welcome back gunndawg :D
<gunndawg> lol thx MrChrisDruif whats goin on today?!
<MrChrisDruif> Someone suggested in this channel to someone else to compile a kernel from source :)
<MrChrisDruif> And in real life I'm recovering from last night's party :P
<MrChrisDruif> Just a bit hangover...nothing to serious
<MrChrisDruif> Other then that it's quiet
<MrChrisDruif> Will be off to bed in a few minutes
<casey> How do you install compiz?
<casey> on ubuntu gnome
<holstein> hey casey
<holstein> you should just have it
<holstein> probably an issue of getting the proper drivers
<holstein> assuming your hardware is compiz capable
<holstein> you can check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<holstein> and check back if you have questions :)
<seidos> casey: holstein is right.  he's a bright dude.  you can try enabling it in system->preferences->appearance->effects
<jmarsden> casey: You can do    dpkg -l compiz    to check whether it is already installed
<casey> no packages found
<seidos> casey: sudo apt-get install compiz?  what version of ubuntu?
<casey> strange... the software says it's installed
<casey> UNR 10.10
<gunndawg> casey, did you install something that might use compiz, and so it already installed it
<gunndawg> like Ubuntu Tweak (which i heard to stay away from
<casey> I tried to install it, using the software center
<casey> got ccsm installed, but still no 3d cube
<gunndawg> 3D cube is over rated ;)
<casey> I ran compiz --replace, the desktop flashes a few times and then I'm back at the desktop with no apparent changes
<gunndawg> not sure, I dont use 3D Cube as I have no reason to
<gunndawg> would rather save the system resources for something else
<casey> well... great! Now how am I supposed to impress people looking at my screen?
<casey> So how do you uninstall apps? like compiz
<seidos> does UNR 10.10 come with Unity, casey ?
<gunndawg> seidos, hey there, didnt see you sneak in
<jmarsden> casey: You can uninstall apps using sudo apt-get remove PACKAGENAME     or use one of several GUI package managers such as Synaptic
<seidos> i think it does, and from what i've read, Unity doesn't support compiz yet.
<holstein> seidos is a brite d00d too :)
<gunndawg> holstein, some times ;)
<holstein> gunndawg: hehe
<seidos> gunndawg: never
<gunndawg> holstein, did I show you my finally finished GUI Python app ?
<holstein> gunndawg: do share
<gunndawg> I made a front-end for Apt-
<gunndawg> lemme upload some screenshots
<gunndawg> holstein, http://min.us/mvbxe7k  3 screenshots tehre
<holstein> HEY
<holstein> i used to use that wallpapper
<holstein> i used to use that wallpaper*
<holstein> thats from someone at #ubuntu-uk right?
<gunndawg> who ?
<gunndawg> my program or the wallpaper ?
<holstein> wallpaper*
<holstein> gunndawg: i like the GUI :)
<gunndawg> holstein,  thx, its a front-end to Apt
<seidos> wouldn't it be cool if sabdfl wandered around pretending to be other people?
<gunndawg> holstein, pretty simple lil tool
<jmarsden> seidos: Identity theft is identity theft, no matter who does it :)
<seidos> jmarsden: haha.  pedantism \o/  i think i just made a new word
<jmarsden> jmarsden: pedantry is the existing word that you are seeking, perhaps? :)
<gunndawg> seidos, more words are created on the internet every day then viruses, and thats a lo!
<gunndawg> lot*
<seidos> jmarsden: no.  isms have negative connotation
<seidos> pedantry should be deprecated for "precision"
<seidos> or "skill"
<seidos> and pedantism for social awkwardness
<seidos> just saying!
 * jmarsden thinks discussing language use may be off topic in #ubuntu-beginners :)
<casey> How do you guys feel about powertop? Should I follow the suggestions
<gunndawg> I am hoping in 11.04 my mic will work, I hate not having one that works!
<seidos> i don't have any feelings for powertop.  i use top though
<jmarsden> casey: If you need extra battery life, following powertops ideas can help.  But you may want to be sure you understand them before implementing them.  Just in case they do things to your machine that you don't expect.
<far_> perl warning locale setting
<gunndawg> is that a question ?
<far_> yes that what it is
<gunndawg> ok
<gunndawg> do this
<gunndawg> open terminal
<far_> i cant install or upgrade any thing
<gunndawg> type sudo locale-gen
<gunndawg> then sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<far_> ok
<gunndawg> try that
<far_> it sat chata map dir/usr/share/i18n no such file
<gunndawg> try to google your problem, I just did and it came up with some ways to fix it
<gunndawg> far_, do not message me in private without asking please
<gunndawg> use the chat room
<far_> good bye
<gunndawg> bye
<multiHYP> hi
<multiHYP> where is the file that is preloading my terminals with certain environment variables?
<holstein> hey multiHYP
<holstein> what are you thinking about in particular?
<multiHYP> like a .profile or .bashrc file
<holstein> the way i 'theme' the terminal
<multiHYP> that has all the environment variables for the logged in user
<holstein> i right-click
<holstein> and go to 'profiles'
<holstein> and to 'profile preferences'
<multiHYP> oh i don't have gui access to that machine right now, do you know where that file is potentially saved?
<holstein> good question
<multiHYP> i mean i am just sshed into its terminal
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=663628
<holstein> There are xml folders in /home/username/.gconf/apps/gnome-terminal/profiles with all the settings for the default gnome-terminal. I imagine if you create a profile it would be stored here as well. The xml files have background, theme, color etc info.
<holstein> i think that is what we are looking for multiHYP ^^
<multiHYP> awe awesome
<holstein> :)
<multiHYP> i went so far as .gconf, but then stopped
<holstein> There are xml folders in /home/username/.gconf/apps/gnome-terminal/profiles with all the settings for the default gnome-terminal. I imagine if you create a profile it would be stored here as well. The xml files have background, theme, color etc info.
<holstein> sorry
<holstein> about that extra paste ;)
<holstein> i gotta differnt mouse that does that somehow
<multiHYP> ok thanks holstein
<holstein> multiHYP: i went as far as right-clicking on the terminal window ;)
<multiHYP> actually someone else is telling me in another ubuntu channel that the file is ~/.profile
<holstein> so you're doing better that me
<multiHYP> no i just ask too many people :D
<multiHYP> thanks though
<holstein> well, you got options
<holstein> maybe that got moved around from 8.04 to 10.04 or whatever
<multiHYP> but the thing is under mac os x i did the same thing, however ended up doing something completely different
<multiHYP> maybe because it was mac and not linux, but still
<multiHYP> im on 10.10 64x
<holstein> that forum thread i linked is from '08
<gunndawg> JackyAlcine, hey there
<rockcolttumtum> i'm having trouble getting win7 to load from grub
<rockcolttumtum> anyone up to help?
<gunndawg> rockcolttumtum, try uninstalling Windows 7 ;)
<rockcolttumtum> haha.
<rockcolttumtum> thanks
<gunndawg> rockcolttumtum, doing that fixed all my problems
<rockcolttumtum> i wish i could.
<rockcolttumtum> grad school won't let me.
<gunndawg> thats a shame
<rockcolttumtum> yea. i have to have windows to access all out network drives. i've already tried talking to our IT guys into helping me config my ubuntu but they're not having it
<rockcolttumtum> i'm going to try something someone told me in the ubuntu room
<rockcolttumtum> "sudo apt-get install os-prober; sudo os-prober; sudo update-grub"
<rockcolttumtum> think it'll work?
<holstein> try just sudo update-grub
<holstein> first
<holstein> that literally cant hurt
<rockcolttumtum> i did.
<holstein> hmmm
<rockcolttumtum> problem is i didn't think to create a sys restore disk of windows before i started.
<rockcolttumtum> and all my windows disks are 64 bit
<rockcolttumtum> and the os that came with my school's laptop is 32
<holstein> well, as long as its a 64bit machine
<rockcolttumtum> well, it would run 64.
<holstein> you got re-install discs
<holstein> for the worst case scenario
<rockcolttumtum> but the factory came with 32 for some reason.
<rockcolttumtum> i don't think it came with re-install disks. that'd be dumb of me to assume
<rockcolttumtum> let me go check
<gunndawg> holstein, quit telling people to use sudo update-grub and tell them to start using my Apt- front end app!! it updates grub! :)
<holstein> gunndawg: hehe
<holstein> plug it :)
<gunndawg> you know it!
<gunndawg> and btw, hi holstein
<gunndawg> lol
<holstein> o/
<rockcolttumtum> hey holstein
<rockcolttumtum> keith here.
<rockcolttumtum> yea. it's one of those really expensive dell latitude's i don't need
<rockcolttumtum> that came with like 5 paritions already on it
<gunndawg> rockcolttumtum, jesus
<rockcolttumtum> 3 i think in seriousnes
<gunndawg> rockcolttumtum, de-curse that computer
<rockcolttumtum> haha.
<rockcolttumtum> there was a recovery parition
<gunndawg> rockcolttumtum, set free the power of ubuntu on that poor thing
<rockcolttumtum> a main parition
<bioterror> apt- front end app
<bioterror> wtf is that?
<rockcolttumtum> and something else. utility parition for a utility i never learned how to use
<holstein> i had 4 partitions on this EEE i got last week
<gunndawg> bioterror, a GUI based apt- command handler that I made
<rockcolttumtum> so i split the main partition
<bioterror> hyh
<rockcolttumtum> just took a 100GBs out for ubuntu to have fun.
<rockcolttumtum> and installed fine as wine (pun intened)
<rockcolttumtum> but from grub it won't run win7 now
<gunndawg> bioterror, is "hyh" an acronym for something I didnt get the memo for ?
<rockcolttumtum> when i select it it just keeps bringing me back to grub
<holstein> hanging out in here made me nervous about setting this thing up
<gunndawg> rockcolttumtum, I dont see the problem then ;)
<holstein> and saving win7
<rockcolttumtum> lol
<holstein> it helped that i really wouldnt lose any sleep if i lost it
<bioterror> gunndawg, I'm missing the point of your gui
<gunndawg> any computer that fails to load windows is a perfect computer
<holstein> BUT, win7 is booting
<holstein> or was last time i checked
<holstein> and i didnt need to do anything special
<rockcolttumtum> haha. thanks gunndawg. i have to have it to access my campuses research servers.
<gunndawg> bioterror, instead of using terminal to use commands like "sudo apt-get install whatever" you can do it all with my GUI with just a click of a button
<rockcolttumtum> if i didn't i wouldn't have it .
<holstein> rockcolttumtum: lets look up some documentation on os-prober
<bioterror> gunndawg, "w0w" :D
<rockcolttumtum> i'm going to try it
<rockcolttumtum> and reboot.
<rockcolttumtum> and i'll be back in 5
<bioterror> gunndawg, is it better than synaptic for example?
<holstein> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/os-prober-udeb
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<gunndawg> bioterror, yeah but it also does othter things like does disk clean up, cleans cache, etc
<gunndawg> bioterror, I"ll get you a screenshot
<holstein> theres a
<holstein> GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true
<holstein> option
<gunndawg> bioterror, http://min.us/mbyPKFJndfethI
<gunndawg> bioterror, 3 screenshots of it for ya
<gunndawg> bioterror, keep in mind when looking at those, its not done yet, still a work in progress
<rockcolttumtum> no luck
<bioterror> junk files?
<holstein> rockcolttumtum: with?
<rockcolttumtum> whatever that script was i got from the ubuntu room
<rockcolttumtum> i can't remember what it was.
<holstein> lol
<holstein> great
<holstein> now you gotta sort that out
<holstein> un-do it
<holstein> just to get back to the here and now ;)
<rockcolttumtum> lol. how would you reccomend i do that.
<holstein> i was reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<_CommandeR_> Guys need some newb help really. Thing is that got no logical partitions left but want to install another distro so i have unused 40gb how can i move that space to an allready extended space ?
<gunndawg> bioterror, yeah junk cleaner runs the command "sudo apt-get autoremove" basically cleans up the left over files when you uninstall a package
<holstein> rockcolttumtum: the command you ran will be in your history
<holstein> thats a good start id say
<rockcolttumtum> yea.
<rockcolttumtum> good call
<bioterror> gunndawg, that kind of guis doenst help newcomers at all
<rockcolttumtum> "sudo apt-get install os-prober; sudo os-prober; sudo update-grub" was what i ran
<bioterror> gunndawg, they're missing all the --switches and stuff like that
<rockcolttumtum> anything that needs to be undid?
<holstein> pobably not
<rockcolttumtum> goodness. the ubuntu room is too ridiculous. i can't get a word in.
<gunndawg> bioterror, I never said this was for newcomers, I never said it was for anyone actually
<gunndawg> bioterror, its simply an application that I made
<bioterror> and you were suggestin people to use it instead of terminal...
<gunndawg> bioterror, I also said it was a "work in progress"
<DiSTORT3D> cron is better for junk :P
<bioterror> gunndawg, can I do: sudo apt-get purge openjdk-6-jre{-headless,-lib,} icedtea{-6-jre-cacao,6-plugin}   with your app
<bioterror> ^__^
<gunndawg> bioterror, yep
<rockcolttumtum> holstein: any info I can grab that will make diagnostics easier?
<bioterror> and it supports tabcompletion for those inside {}
<gunndawg> correct
<rockcolttumtum> i read something about a menu list but mine pulled up blank. then i read grub2 replaced it for something. idk.
<holstein> rockcolttumtum: not sure
<holstein> can you see the ntfs partition?
<holstein> from linux?
<holstein> do you see all the partitions you expect to see when you run sudo fdisk -l
<holstein> rockcolttumtum: you should read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<DiSTORT3D> lol apt-mirror repo in 2 hours :o
<DiSTORT3D> @12.5mb/s
<gunndawg> DiSTORT3D, what is that ?
<DiSTORT3D> apt-mirror, mirroring ubuntu repo
<gunndawg> DiSTORT3D, ah ok, why would one wanna do that? I am curious
<DiSTORT3D> local access on multiple systems instead of downloading it everytime.
<JackyAlcine> DiSTORT3D: good idea.
<JackyAlcine> DiSTORT3D: Good for backing up?
<gunndawg> ah ok
<DiSTORT3D> not really more for installing, got alot of people here coming around to use my net for updating or experimenting with ubuntu but i pay per TB data transfer, so a local repo is better
<gunndawg> if your downloading at 12.5mb a sec and its gonna take 2 hours, thats like 9TB
<gunndawg> wait
<gunndawg> 90TB
<DiSTORT3D> 90 GB
<gunndawg> oh, hmm
<gunndawg> yeah 90,000MB
<gunndawg> mb*
<DiSTORT3D> basic repo dupe is 86 GB
<gunndawg> i'll save my HDD :0
<gunndawg> only got 250gb on this laptop
<JackyAlcine> That's not bad; I can throw that onto a spare hard drive, if need be.
<DiSTORT3D> Yea space is not expensive
<gunndawg> I think I might kick this laptop up to 4gb memory and add a 500gb hdd and call it good
<gunndawg> though it works great how it is now
<gunndawg> for some reason I dont cram my HDD as much on ubuntu as I used to do on windows
<gunndawg> or maybe I am and I dont know how to properly maintain stuff, heh
<gunndawg> I might have left over files, unused files, etc all over this system
<DiSTORT3D> 4.8TB in total Raid 6
<DiSTORT3D> 1.2 TB used in mirroring HDD
<DiSTORT3D> 8 x 600 GB
<gunndawg> DiSTORT3D, just download the internet, problem solved ;)
<DiSTORT3D> maybe not a bad idea :)
<DiSTORT3D> but where do i leave it :D
<gunndawg> hey thats an idea, you could be your own ISP, just download the internet and when people want to sign up for service, just give them a HDD that holds the itnernet :)
<DiSTORT3D> Where does the internet start?
<gunndawg> hmmm, didnt Al Gore create it ?
<gunndawg> jk (incase anyone thought I was serious)
<DiSTORT3D> You get internet from ISP but where get you ISP the bandwidth from?
<gunndawg> internet hubs, apparently there are 13 of them in the world
<gunndawg> at one point last year the hub in Russia went down, for like a 24 hour period they had no internet
<gunndawg> 7 of the 13 hubs are in America, the rest are spread out around the world
<DiSTORT3D> how are internet hubs are beeing powered up then its starts from nowhere and there is internet?
<gunndawg> I dont understand what your saying
<seidos> hey guys
<gunndawg> hey seidos!
<seidos> dang, i missed Elise001
<DiSTORT3D> Internet Hubs that where the internet comes from, how do they generate internet?
<seidos> DiSTORT3D: interesting question.  is the internet that data?  or the connectivity?  or both?
<gunndawg> they dont "generate" internet
<DiSTORT3D> data
<DiSTORT3D> packets
<seidos> speaking coherently takes effort
<seidos> i meant the, not that
<seidos> brain has a mind of its own
<gunndawg> seidos, your a perfect example of ur own quote ;)
<gunndawg> seidos, lets make the next big app together
<seidos> gunndawg: i'd love to.  unfortunately, i ain't got the skills
<seidos> gunndawg: have you checked out the linux kernel mailing list?
<JackyAlcine> DiSTORT3D: The Internet is a collection of networks, think of it as a giant wifi hotspot.
<gunndawg> seidos, I learned python and wxPython in a 24 hour period
<gunndawg> seidos, its pretty simple and you can learn as you make something, thats what I did
<JackyAlcine> gunndawg: From where?! Please swing that kit by me. :D
<gunndawg> JackyAlcine, stand by
<DiSTORT3D> I understand that but what is the origin.
<seidos> gunndawg: i want to make a distributed (p2p) http protocol
<seidos> holy toledo!
<seidos> that's crazy
<DiSTORT3D> where does it all start?
<JackyAlcine> DiSTORT3D: It doesn't!
<JackyAlcine> DiSTORT3D: Nor does it end!
<JackyAlcine> lol :D
<gunndawg> seidos, wow you read my mind
<DiSTORT3D> sounds like life
<gunndawg> seidos, I thought about starting that project also
<gunndawg> JackyAlcine, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Mf0h3HphEA
<seidos> DiSTORT3D: two computers connected, then 3, then 4...etc. etc. untill you have a billion or however many there are
<gunndawg> JackyAlcine, he has like 70 or something python tutorials, starting small and gets bigger, then he goes into GUI python programming, I suggest you follow him on youtube or bookmark him or something
<gunndawg> JackyAlcine, watching his tutorials was enough for me to make that front-end app that I made
<_CommandeR_> guys this seems resonable = http://image.bayimg.com/aadghaadl.jpg right?
<gunndawg> _CommandeR_, fix that by removing windows ;)
<JackyAlcine> gunndawg: You helped me out so much. :D
<gunndawg> JackyAlcine, np, those are great tutorials
<DiSTORT3D> gnome apt panel, does it work in kde?
<_CommandeR_> Need the windows for programming.
<gunndawg> JackyAlcine, and like I said, there is like 70 of them or something for basic python, then he goes into making them a GUI
<gunndawg> _CommandeR_, I program on linux, you can as well
<gunndawg> DiSTORT3D, I am not sure, I havent tested it
<_CommandeR_> not XNA/C# that my school enforce atm
<seidos> arg, the window is in windows
<seidos> how does one record their screen?
<DiSTORT3D> can u minimize windows?
<gunndawg> DiSTORT3D, I am still working on Gnome apt- panel, will be a full fledged app when im done
<DiSTORT3D> cool, ill test it for you in kde if you want too.
<gunndawg> seidos, download DesktopRecorder
<gunndawg> seidos, I did last night
<gunndawg> DiSTORT3D, awesome, I'll let you know when im ready for a KDE test :)
<DiSTORT3D> :)
<gunndawg> DiSTORT3D, I am working on a "preferences" menu so they can pick gnome or kde, so the program knows which terminal to utilize
<seidos> gunndawg: not in repositories
<gunndawg> seidos, I think I got it off a website
<seidos> gunndawg: bah!
<gunndawg> seidos,  :)
<seidos> i'm trying to chat over here!  stop bothering me with your solutions. :P
<DiSTORT3D> can you not make it like it uses the same terminal standalone like terminator?
<gunndawg> DiSTORT3D, what do you mean ?
<gunndawg> seidos, quiet you!
<gunndawg> seidos, what other channels are you chatting in ?
<seidos> gtk-recordmydesktop is in the repositories
<seidos> gunndawg: /whois seidos
<DiSTORT3D> as required for installing your app, the need terminator terminal, it runs both on kde and gnome.
<seidos> not many, i'm having a conversatio over facebook im in empathy
<JoeMaverickSett> seidos: try kazam. ;)
<seidos> JoeMaverickSett: is it better?
<JoeMaverickSett> seidos: don't know.
<gunndawg> DiSTORT3D, ah right, I'll look into that
<JoeMaverickSett> seidos: i've never tried gtk-record though
<JoeMaverickSett> seidos: seems to me kazam is good
<_CommandeR_> gunndawg, also i need windows for one important thing. as backup OS to flash my SSD that runs my Desktop OS.
<gunndawg> DiSTORT3D, ultimately I'd like to embed an emulated terminal into the program it self, so it doesnt need to use one
<DiSTORT3D> yes that would be awesome.
<AbhijiT> JackyAlcine, ping
<JackyAlcine> Hey AbhijiT
<_CommandeR_> recordmydesktop is a good recorder from my experiance
<gunndawg> JackyAlcine, if you need any help with Python feel free to ask me, I dont mind helpin out :)
<DiSTORT3D> maybe you can use something from the open source from awn they have a build in terminal on the dock
<gunndawg> DiSTORT3D, yep
<AbhijiT> brb
<_CommandeR_> doesnt awn use mono
<_CommandeR_> ?
<DiSTORT3D> no clue
<_CommandeR_> docky uses mono from what I know, same with gnome-do
<DiSTORT3D> they all look the same only one has more applets then the other.
<_CommandeR_> docky seems the best.
<DiSTORT3D> awn :P
<gunndawg> _CommandeR_,  cairo dock is pretty nice, uses OpenGL
<JackyAlcine> _CommandeR_: the Elementary Team has made a dock like Docky but in C++
<_CommandeR_> most clean and fast
<_CommandeR_> the fun thing is that the designer from docky is from elementary :P
<DiSTORT3D> so is AWN  its the only panel left on my desktop everything else is gone.
<DiSTORT3D> ill load up a screen
<_CommandeR_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2137335/Pics/Random/Clean.png look how pretty it is :P
<gunndawg> _CommandeR_, that dock is way to large for me
<DiSTORT3D> http://img827.imageshack.us/img827/2397/screenshothm.png
<gunndawg> here is mine
<gunndawg> http://min.us/mvjt8dT
<_CommandeR_> nice background DiSTORT3D
<DiSTORT3D> thnx found it on google :-)
<_CommandeR_> here is my main desktop = http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2137335/Pics/mineeyefinity.png
<_CommandeR_> :P
<gunndawg> if you look at my screen, you can see I use conky also, and my dock is in panel mode
<gunndawg> http://min.us/mvjt8dT
<_CommandeR_> yeah I also use the panel mode same as you
<DiSTORT3D> lol windows :o
<_CommandeR_> yea i know
<_CommandeR_> eyefinity was/is crap in linux atm
<DiSTORT3D> how did you spread 2 screens wide never been able to do that.
<gunndawg> i went over to a buddies house today to fix his computer and I booted it up, when i saw windows xp I wanted to puke
<_CommandeR_> that my friend is 3 screens
<_CommandeR_> Got 3screens 22" 1920x1080
<DiSTORT3D> :o yeah didnt look at resolution :)
<gunndawg> im content with my 15" laptop :)
<DiSTORT3D> I had 4 but it was anoying at linux
<gunndawg> I laugh at people when I see them using like 18" laptops, might as well be packing around a desktop
<_CommandeR_> ^
<_CommandeR_> ^^
<DiSTORT3D> 2 down 2 up
<DiSTORT3D> funy watching a movie with vlc spread it over 4 screens
<gunndawg> hey DiSTORT3D where are you from ?
<DiSTORT3D> Netherlands
<gunndawg> ah ok
<gunndawg> one of my buddies lives there
<gunndawg> hes a web developer
<JackyAlcine> EVERYONE IS FROM THE NETHERLANDS!
<DiSTORT3D> why are you?
<_CommandeR_> Watched a bluray edition of the "new" star trek movie
<_CommandeR_> not bad
<gunndawg> JackyAlcine, hush! back to learning python!!! nao!
<JackyAlcine> :D and I'm from New York.
<DiSTORT3D> the big apple :o
<_CommandeR_> a bit streched over 3 screens but quite doable :P
<_CommandeR_> must kill Apple
<gunndawg> meh, I dont need that much screen
<gunndawg> that would annoy me
<_CommandeR_> i need it for few things :P
<_CommandeR_> gaming/programming
<DiSTORT3D> a friend of mine is make ubuntu bluray edition, it has a size of 22 G atm
<gunndawg> _CommandeR_, I can program just fine with 1 monitor, a 15" one at that
<_CommandeR_> yeah i programmed before with my laptop
<_CommandeR_> however when i moved up damn
<_CommandeR_> a tut or a wiki on one screen. programming on one and debugging or a movie on third
<gunndawg> _CommandeR_, I tend to focus on just programming when I am at it, a movie would be annoying, lol
<gunndawg> I need to be IN THE ZONE
<_CommandeR_> or like this = http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2137335/Pics/multitask.png
<gunndawg> _CommandeR_, do you utilize python? Seidos and I wanna start a p2p client, I am just drafting ideas right now
<DiSTORT3D> i wonder if we will find mirrors that one host a 25 GB iso image
<DiSTORT3D> that will*
<_CommandeR_> utilize as using ?
<gunndawg> _CommandeR_, utilize as in program with it
<seidos> gunndawg: have you considered joining ubuntu-beginners-dev?
<_CommandeR_> never touched python really
<gunndawg> seidos, hm no sir
<seidos> gunndawg: do you know what a .in file?
<seidos> wrt python?
<gunndawg> _CommandeR_, ah ok, yeah i started with C, then C++, then C# with XNA, not python
<_CommandeR_> only done some HTML, C# and XNA
<gunndawg> seidos, no
<gunndawg> _CommandeR_, you should look into python programming, the syntax is pretty simple and its a really powerful language
<_CommandeR_> and Bash scripts if that counts :P
<gunndawg> _CommandeR_, yeah well I started with a bash scripted program, then used python to port it into a GUI
<_CommandeR_> I am proud of my Bash script terminal program. It is so pretty and clean.
<seidos> there is an issue in glchess, where python jumps to 100% cpu utilization, dang that's hard to troubleshoot
<gunndawg> _CommandeR_, now learn python and port it over to a GUI :)
<_CommandeR_> I am more of a terminal guy really, thats why I am moving to arch
<gunndawg> _CommandeR_, what IRC client do you use ?
<_CommandeR_> Xchat
<gunndawg> _CommandeR_, if your a terminal guy then you should be using irssi or weechat :)
<seidos> _CommandeR_: you can be a terminal guy with ubuntu.  what difference would arch make?
<gunndawg> _CommandeR_, Terminal based IRC
<_CommandeR_> arch is more awesome
<seidos> irssi is niiiiice
<seidos> i'm really impressed with its robustness
<seidos> but xchat is cool
<_CommandeR_> Also playing with Arch gives more understanding to how linux really works etc.
<gunndawg> seidos, I just wish IRSSI had a nicklist
<seidos> _CommandeR_: that's what i hear.
<seidos> same with gentoo
<seidos> but, i suspect you could always download source code with ubuntu.  it's all accessible...just sitting there...waiting to be explored...
 * seidos drools
<_CommandeR_> Aur is awesome and also there is a pacman program "strongpill" or something that may download and install updated att the same time
<gunndawg> lol
<_CommandeR_> updates*
<gunndawg> I am content and happy with Ubuntu
<gunndawg> so I'll stick with it
<gunndawg> and Ubuntu 11.04 soon!
<seidos> i would have to be bored to switch
<AbhijiT> JackyAlcine, i am back. you there?
<_CommandeR_> seidos, I am bored :P
<JackyAlcine> I usually am.
<seidos> _CommandeR_: well there you go
<JackyAlcine> We should take this chat to the offtopic channel, guys. :3
<seidos> i'm not not, my ~/src folder is overflowing with stuff
<gunndawg> JackyAlcine, I was about to suggest that
<_CommandeR_> Like roling releases more than wait 6 monhts for some changes
<seidos> i am bored of not being bored
<gunndawg> we should make our own channel!
<seidos> all right, i am getting stupider as time goes on, i think i should lay down
<gunndawg> seidos, nooooooo
<AbhijiT> JackyAlcine, i wanted to know who is head of wintermute. i would like to talk to him.whats his nick? where can i found him?
<jmarsden> gunndawg: You can do that any time you like /join #yourownchannel   if you really want to :)
<gunndawg> jmarsden, I know that ;) I am an IRC network admin
<JackyAlcine> Come to ##wintermute, AbhijiT
<AbhijiT> okay
<JackyAlcine> gunndawg: Really? I need your help!
<JackyAlcine> gunndawg: Come to #sii
<gunndawg> JackyAlcine, you can only utilize my help once per 24 hours
<jmarsden> gunndawg: IRC netadmin but no cloak ??
 * _CommandeR_ @ 8 IRC networks and over 32 channels 
<gunndawg> jmarsden, not needed
<JackyAlcine> gunndawg: Sure, I just need a channel for my group.
<gunndawg> JackyAlcine, its not my network, I just help maintain it
<gunndawg> JackyAlcine, its the Xevion network
<JackyAlcine> Grrr.
<_CommandeR_> rawr
<gunndawg> meow
<_CommandeR_> damn it takes ages
<_CommandeR_> need an SSD for my laptop :/
 * _CommandeR_ wonders when ATI driver support will be at par with nVidia on linux :/
<andrew_46> gunndawg: Hmmm.... is there are script that gives irssi a nicklist? Can't quite remember
<gunndawg> andrew_46, im not sure, a channel list would be even better
<gunndawg> switching between like 8 channels on IRSSI is a pain, so i am forced to use xchat
<andrew_46> gunndawg: I use adv_windowlist.pl which makes channel switching a little easier... just found the nicklist script, I shall try and get it running
<gunndawg> you can use scripts with irssi ?
<gunndawg> you should hook me up with the channel list
<gunndawg> I will switch to irssi if I can have a better way to switch channels, I can do without a nicklist
<andrew_46> gunndawg: I vaguely remember detailing this is a guide I wrote a while back
<andrew_46> There it is: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1010780
<andrew_46> Under: 'Add a few more scripts ... '
<JackyAlcine> Pidgin!
 * andrew_46 can see no birds
<gunndawg> andrew_46, im lookin
<andrew_46> gunndawg: Not my best work, that one :(
<gunndawg> andrew_46, I am running $ $ wget http://anti.teamidiot.de/static/nei/*/Code/Irssi/adv_windowlist.pl
<gunndawg> and its not doing anything
<gunndawg> doing that in irssi
<andrew_46> gunndawg: In an ordinary terminal, not in irssi'
<gunndawg> oh ok
<andrew_46> You can test it with: /script load adv_windowlist.pl
<andrew_46> rather than auto-load it
<gunndawg> ok its installed
<gunndawg> andrew_46, how do I use it in irssi ?
<andrew_46> gunndawg: Have you run /script load adv_windowlist.pl
<gunndawg> yeah
<gunndawg> says its not found
<andrew_46> oic, you need to place the script in $HOME/.irssi/scripts
<gunndawg> where do I locate it, to move it
<andrew_46> find $HOME -name 'adv_windowlist.pl'
<andrew_46> in a terminal
<gunndawg> ok found it
<gunndawg> ok script loaded
 * jmarsden thinks... channel name ends in -beginners, and people are using irssi scripting? :) :)
<andrew_46> Cool, now your channels should be lined up on the bottom status bar and you can navigate with alt + arrow keys
<gunndawg> how many channels will it keep in that window ?
<andrew_46> gunndawg: No idea :)
<andrew_46> I only use 4 or 5 channels
<gunndawg> oh I see,  juat makes the window bigger if it needs more space
<andrew_46> gunndawg: If you like the script you can make it start with irssi startup?
<gunndawg> sure, how do i do that, its pretty nice
<seidos> i don't even use adv_windowlist.pl
<seidos> i think used to when i first used irssi
<andrew_46> cd $HOME/.irssi/scripts/autorun && ln -sv ../adv_windowlist.pl
<gunndawg> andrew_46, have you tried weechat
<andrew_46> seidos: I am a big fan :)
<gunndawg> they have a nice channelist, http://the-apps.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/weechat.jpg
<andrew_46> gunndawg: I am a huuuuuuge irssi fan
<gunndawg> andrew_46, ah ok
<gunndawg> andrew_46, so just running that command in terminal will make it auto load the script every time ?
<andrew_46> gunndawg: Yep, not sure if you need to use /save as well, best to be safe and do so :)
<gunndawg> andrew_46, I guess I need to also make an autorun folder in scripts ?
<andrew_46> gunndawg: Indeed, if it is not there yet
<gunndawg> andrew_46, and do I put the script file in auto run also ?
<gunndawg> nvm, got it workin
<gunndawg> ok gonna switch to irssi, brb!
<GunnDawg> back!
<GunnDawg> AndrewMC: how do I leave a channel in irssi?
<red2kic> /wc
<andrew_46> GunnDawg: Usually simply: /leave My clever message
<andrew_46> The command /leave is an alias for /part
<GunnDawg> andrew_46: NickServ is taking up one of my channels
<GunnDawg> with limited space I dont want him to be my Alt + 2 window
<andrew_46> GunnDawg: NickServ can be removed on startup, which I have done in the past... looking...
<GunnDawg> andrew_46: thx
<GunnDawg> that took a bit to timeout
<andrew_46> Hmmm..... I actually authenticate with SASL, so the NickServ window does not open, how do you log into Freenode?
<GunnDawg> andrew_46: I use /server irc.freenode.net
<seidos> you add a server with /server, then use /connect to connect to the server you add
<GunnDawg> seidos: im aware of that ;)
<seidos> i found this command which auto authenticates to nickserv /SERVER ADD -auto -network freenode irc.freenode.net 6667 password
<GunnDawg> seidos: that doesnt fix my NickServ issue with irssi
<seidos> GunnDawg: i wasn't talking to you :)
<GunnDawg> seidos: oh my bad
<seidos> just throwing information out there
<seidos> i actually came back to pause chromium
<GunnDawg> seidos: pause it ?
<seidos> GunnDawg: pkill -stop chromium
<GunnDawg> seidos: im not gonna run that until you tell me what it is, lol
<seidos> it is using cpu cycles when i'm afk, and i don't like it
<andrew_46> GunnDawg: So you don't have an automatic connection setup?
<seidos> GunnDawg: it just "pauses" the process, stops it.  you can resume it with pkill -cont process
<GunnDawg> andrew_46: no, not with irssi
<seidos> anyway, night amigos
<GunnDawg> seidos: see ya
<andrew_46> GunnDawg: You can setup and automatic connection in the standard way and add 'window goto nickserv;/wc";' but best is to use SSL and SASL, this is the safest way and also does not open an extra NickServ window
<GunnDawg> andrew_46: this would be a lot nicer if nickserv didnt take up one of my channel slots
<GunnDawg> andrew_46: how do i set it up with SASL ?
<andrew_46> GunnDawg: Have a look at the section starting 'Automatically connect ... ' in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1010780
<GunnDawg> k brb
<andrew_46> Hmmmm......hope I am not making things too complicated..... I have been accused of this before :(
<gunndawg> back
<gunndawg> seems like it worked fine :)
<gunndawg> AndrewMC: it connected, authenticated me, and auto joined 5 channels for me, thanks :)
<andrew_46> gunndawg: Excellent news :)
<andrew_46> gunndawg: I you run a /whois on yourself you will see 'is using a secure connection' now
<gunndawg> andrew_46: very well
<gunndawg> andrew_46: I have always liked irssi but used xchat for its channel list and ease of connecting, but now I can get rid of xchat :)
<andrew_46> and if you load the script hack-whois-in-current-window.pl the /whois window will open in your current window
<gunndawg> andrew_46: right on
<andrew_46> gunndawg: I used Xchat a whil back and mIrc in windows days but irssi always feels a lot faster
<gunndawg> andrew_46: well it is faster, its more light weight, and easier on system resources
 * andrew_46 will now continue his evil plan to convert everyone to irssi....
<red2kic> Starting with me. :)
<gunndawg> red2kic: I recommend it, i always have but prefered xchat for its ease of use, but with these scripts I think irssi is on part now
<gunndawg> par*
<andrew_46> gunndawg: Don't forget Ubuntu packages a big bunch of scripts as 'irssi-scripts'
<gunndawg> andrew_46: good to know :)
<andrew_46> as in:sudo apt-get install irssi-scripts
<gunndawg> andrew_46: just wish we could get a chan-list on the side or something
<gunndawg> andrew_46: but this works fine
<red2kic_> I love irssi-mouse. :)
<andrew_46> Hmmmm.... don't know about the channel list
<andrew_46> red2kic_: mouse?
<gunndawg> red2kick_ what does irssi-mouse do ?
<red2kic_xchat> andrew_46: Yes. You can use mouse to scroll up/down instead of PageUp/PageDown. Also, to change channels with mouse gestures.
<gunndawg> red2kic_xchat: hm that sounds good, how did you install that ?
<red2kic_xchat> For Ubuntu... Good question.
<andrew_46> gunndawg: http://scripts.irssi.org/ --> mouse.pl
<andrew_46> red2kic_xchat: This one?
<xyclo_> nick
<red2kic_xchat> andrew_46: It does look like it but I know I don't use mouse.pl
<xyclo_> ...
<xyclo_> Hi!
<red2kic_xchat> After all, I'm trying to convert myself to irssi from xchat. :P
<andrew_46> Looks like some irssi patches kicking around as well...
<red2kic_xchat> Sometimes I go back. :X
<andrew_46> xyclo_: hi :)
<gunndawg> im gonna try that mouse.pl script
<gunndawg> brb
<gunndawg> wow
<gunndawg> works great
<gunndawg> nice
<gunndawg> can scroll chat now
<gunndawg> with mouse wheel
<xyclo_> Just realized my laptop is 64bit compatible (and 3GB RAM). I use (or am planning to use) a lot of audio applications. Is there a real improvement in performance? Will it be a pain to compile stuff or get versions compatible in general? I am running Ubuntu-Studio 10.04, which is what I would use, at least for now.
<xyclo_> Hi andrew_46
<andrew_46> gunndawg: you are using yoour mouse? You look a lot .... smoother .... :)
<gunndawg> andrew_46: not sure how to take that
<red2kic_xchat> andrew_46, gunndawg: Ah. Yes, it does use .pl after all -- Not mouse.pl -- but there are few pl in there. :O
<andrew_46> gunndawg: in a good way :). I have never heard of mouse + irssi before
<gunndawg> andrew_46: yeah you can use the wheel to scroll the chat
<gunndawg> andrew_46: how do i make the script autorun with irssi? just put it in the autorun folder ?
<red2kic_xchat> gunndawg: Yes.
<gunndawg> k brb
<andrew_46> gunndawg: That is one way, the technically more correct way is to place a symlink
<andrew_46> but it is the same result
<red2kic_xchat> Link or just move it, I suppose. Rather than copying. :P
<andrew_46> D'oh!! Too slow again....
<gunndawg> nice
<gunndawg> irssi is now awesome
<gunndawg> :)
<red2kic_xchat> andrew_46: Is there a way for me to receive hilights using changed text colors rather than background hilight?
<andrew_46> xyclo_: My own experience is only with 32bit, sorry :(
<andrew_46> red2kic_xchat: Absolutely no idea I'm afraid :(
<red2kic_xchat> ):
<gunndawg> terminal based irc FTW
<xyclo_> ok, thx anyways!
<gunndawg> :)
<andrew_46> red2kic_xchat: Are you using Ubuntu or another distro?
<red2kic_xchat> andrew_46: Arch.
<andrew_46> red2kic_xchat: That's ok I am using Slackware :)
<red2kic_xchat> Never touched it. :)
<andrew_46> All non-Ubuntu users now do 10 pushups!
<gunndawg> some tab my name and say something, i wanna test something
<red2kic_xchat> gunndawg: No.
<andrew_46> gunndawg: no way
<gunndawg> hm ok
<andrew_46> gunndawg: You are after sound?
<gunndawg> andrew_46: can I change the color of that on the channel list ?
<gunndawg> its like a dark gray
<red2kic_xchat> red2kic_: Beep.
<gunndawg> andrew_46: no just seeing what color shows up in the channel list when someone pages me
<andrew_46> gunndawg: Colors are in $HOME/.irssi/default.theme
<gunndawg> andrew_46: thx
<andrew_46> gunndawg: and color schemes x 1,000 online, + some 'official' ones as well
<gunndawg> andrew_46: nice they make themes for irssi ?
<red2kic_> gunndawg: Yes. :)
<gunndawg> red2kic_: nice! where is a good site for those ?
<red2kic_> http://irssi.org/themes
<red2kic_> And probably some on gnome-looks, I would imagine.
<gunndawg> sweet
<andrew_46> gunndawg: If you want a beep when someone tabs you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8720989&postcount=4
<gunndawg> andrew_46: lookin
<andrew_46> But background sound on the system tends to wreck this :(
<red2kic_> I loaded usercount.pl -- I don't see the result. What gives?
<andrew_46> red2kic_xchat: Does not work here either :(. Perhaps not with newer irssi??
<andrew_46> wait
<andrew_46> red2kic_xchat: Try: /statusbar window add usercount
<red2kic_> Ah. That's nice. 71 nicks. :)
<red2kic_> Oh you read the script. Doh!
<andrew_46> red2kic_xchat: Indeed :)
<gunndawg> red2kic_: is usercount.pl the script that makes a user list on the right side ?
<red2kic_> gunndawg: Yes.
<red2kic_> gunndawg: no.
<gunndawg> but it doesnt work ?
<gunndawg> http://irssi.org/themefiles/revolutionary.png  like that ?
<red2kic_> gunndawg: I mean.. It only display the number of nicks.
<andrew_46> red2kic_xchat: I see Timo Sirainen is credited in part for this one, is he creator of irssi?
<gunndawg> andrew_46: how can I get a nick list like shown in that screen I posted
<andrew_46> gunndawg: That one looked quite complex and I did not play with it: http://scripts.irssi.org/ --> nicklist.pl
<andrew_46> Within the script is a url with details
<red2kic_> andrew_46: I learned that userlist is pretty rather useless information, but then again, usercount.pl might be too. :P
<gunndawg> andrew_46: ah ok, I guess I can do without it
<red2kic_> @1 %0 +20 51
<andrew_46> gunndawg: There is a command for nicks, but not much good on a busy channel
<gunndawg> andrew_46: yeah I dont really use the nicklist anyways in xchat come to think of it
<gunndawg> andrew_46: do you do any sort of programming ?
<andrew_46> gunndawg: Shell scripting is all I am capable of :(. BTW the nicklist has a simple explanation here: http://al3k.net/category/irc/
<gunndawg> andrew_46: look at this guys irssi setup
<gunndawg> andrew_46: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnHTMMSzgC0
<gunndawg> andrew_46: that little thing at the top is awesome!
<gunndawg> andrew_46: any clue what that is ?
<red2kic_> andrew_46: Make a script that'll automatically connect to irssi under screen. If no screen, make one, then create irssi. This is something I have been meaning to do. :P
<red2kic_> This guy have four monitors!
<andrew_46> He obviously has no life :)
<gunndawg> I want that script he has
<gunndawg> for the top
<red2kic_> htop?
<red2kic_> Watching the video.
<gunndawg> is that what its called ?
<gunndawg> htop ?
<red2kic_> I don't know. If you are talking about color top, then that's htop (interactive).
<red2kic_> Except that have nothing to do with irssi. :)
<red2kic_> Oh.
<gunndawg> red2kic_: im talking about the top where people message him
<red2kic_> Hilight messages on top? :)
<gunndawg> it shows up, on the top
<gunndawg> yeah
<red2kic_> Dunno. Pretty cool.
 * red2kic_ checks out the comments. 
<red2kic_> Maybe there are something in it.
<gunndawg> hilightwin.pl
<gunndawg> thats what it is
<andrew_46> Hmmm... could not see what he was doing there...
<gunndawg> brb
<red2kic_> andrew_46: Look at the irssi, there are two windows. One top (for hilight).
<gunndawg> ok I downloaded it
<gunndawg> nots ure if it works
<andrew_46> Hmmm.... getting too compicated for my taste
<red2kic_> andrew_46: How do you add a window named hilight? :)
<gunndawg> someone message me, i wanna test it
<red2kic_> gunndawg: Beep.
<red2kic_> Or you want prv?
<gunndawg> nope, not working yet
<gunndawg> im gonna follow his post about how to set up IRC just like this
<gunndawg> his*
<andrew_46> red2kic_: Well, the /window command is what you need, syntax of course in /help window... I have no used this
<andrew_46> t
<red2kic_> gunndawg: I broke it. :(
<casey> is there a package that will give me more control over my touchpad?
<andrew_46> red2kic_ gunndawg I must go, nice to 'meet' you both :)
<gunndawg> w00t, someone message me now
<red2kic_> gunndawg: w00t
<andrew_46> gunndawg: I shall see u lter :)
<gunndawg> yay, it works
<gunndawg> highlight window on top now
<gunndawg> awesome
<red2kic_> gunndawg: Link for the blog, plz? :o
<gunndawg> check this out
<gunndawg> http://min.us/mvbszNK
<gunndawg> can make it whatever size you want, his tutorial says 6 but I made it 4
<red2kic_> I have lot of irssi layout to fix.
<gunndawg> red2kic_: http://pc-addicts.com/forum/viewthread.php?thread_id=538&pid=2282#post_2282
<gunndawg> thats the link to it, I just followed it step by step, skipping the theme part cause I like my own theme
<gunndawg> AndrewMC: you still here ?
<red2kic_> Good riddances to multi splits.
<gunndawg> andrew_46 you still here ?
<gunndawg> what do you mean red2kic_ ?
<red2kic_> gunndawg: I had 3 splits. :o
<red2kic_> Say something.
<gunndawg> red2kic_: what are splits ?
<red2kic_> gunndawg: Split windows.
<gunndawg> red2kic_: hm ok, not sure what they do or looked like, but ok
<red2kic_> Ooo I have to load the script. :o
<red2kic_xchat> Beep
<red2kic_xchat> red2kic_: Hi sugar
<gunndawg> lol
<red2kic_> Awesome.
<red2kic_> It's done. :)
<gunndawg> nice isnt it ?
<red2kic_> It's an improvement, yes. :O
<red2kic_> I might prefer it on seperate channel. Idk yet.
<red2kic_> Are you using adv_windowlist.pl?
<gunndawg> yes
<gunndawg> btw I just installed his theme and I like it even better
<red2kic_> Paste the link you pasted earlier.
<red2kic_> For your screenshot.
<gunndawg> can I make a diff screenshot ?
<red2kic_> He got invisible statusbar at top. I have sttausbar.
<red2kic_> Sure.
<gunndawg> http://min.us/mvbxfDt
<xyclo_> Good night. It's 4.13am...
<red2kic_> I suppose I will make a nice script that'll check for screen, irssi, etc.
<gunndawg> I got rid of the blue color and spaced out the channels some
<red2kic_> xyclo_: Sweet dream.
<gunndawg> red2kic_: check for screen?
<xyclo_> Yes, I'll have time just for one...
<xyclo_> Thx
<red2kic_> gunndawg: Yes. To avoid starting multiple irssi or screen. Check if screen is running, then use that to detach. Make things little easier if I'm not connected to the computer.
<red2kic_> to reattach*
<gunndawg> red2kic_: I dont get what you mean by check if scren is running, your monitor ?
<red2kic_> gunndawg: multiplayer notepad.
<red2kic_> gunndawg: http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi#learning_screen
<red2kic_> gunndawg: What gtk theme is that?
<gunndawg> red2kic_: I never log out, so no reason to use screen I guess
<red2kic_> gunndawg: Useful for ssh.
<gunndawg> red2kic_: I dont use ssh either
<gunndawg> heh
<red2kic_> As if you never left the computer. :)
<gunndawg> red2kic_: I never do leave the computer ;)
<red2kic_> *Gasp*
<gunndawg> lol
<red2kic_> Your eyes! They're glued to the screen. ._.
<gunndawg> red2kic_: yes, :)
<gunndawg> red2kic_: I wanna figure out how to add a little space between the highlight box and the chat
<gunndawg> like in his video, and how to space out the channels at the bottom
<red2kic_> I need the link again. I closed it.
<red2kic_> Meh.
<red2kic_> I think that's something with awl.
<gunndawg> link to video or his article about how to set it up ?
<red2kic_> The video. I think it have to do with /awl
<red2kic_> Well, I would guess.
<gunndawg> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnHTMMSzgC0
<red2kic_> It is weird for him to watch himself from different place. :(
<red2kic_> I see it. Mmm. awl, defintely.
<red2kic_> \/set awl(tab)
<red2kic_>  /set awl (tab,tab)
<red2kic_> It'll display options.
<gunndawg> wait, what ?
<gunndawg> what is awl
<red2kic_> gunndawg: adv_windowlist.pl something.
<gunndawg> oh ok
<gunndawg> so how does that help me put spacing between the hilight box and the channel list ?
<red2kic_> gunndawg: It's one of the options... bnut I don't know which. I'm testing them all. Type /set awl<tab,tab>
<red2kic_> gunndawg: You'll see them.
<red2kic_> gunndawg: Or do this.. "/set awl"
<red2kic_> It'll print out all list.
<gunndawg> yeah I see the list
<gunndawg> but not sure which one to use, or how to use those options
<gunndawg> I tried awl_separator but it said unknown command
<red2kic_> gunndawg: "/set awl_block -15" for example.
<red2kic_> gunndawg: Try that. It's awl_block, I believe.
<gunndawg> ok, if it doesnt work do you know how to get it back to normal ?
<red2kic_> gunndawg: Look at "/set awl_block'
<red2kic_> gunndawg: It'll display the value.
<red2kic_> So remember that.
<red2kic_> Then you go ahead and changei t.
<gunndawg> ok that didnt fix it
<red2kic_> What theme are you using?
<red2kic_> For irssi.
<red2kic_> Since my adv_windowlist.pl looks ugly.
<gunndawg> the one off his tutorial
<gunndawg> i suggest you use his
<gunndawg> and follow his tutorial, it realy fixes stuff
<red2kic_> Ah. Much better.
<red2kic_> Sorta.
<gunndawg> red2kic_: follow his tutorial and get rid of the act panel also
<red2kic_> I removed act.
<red2kic_> I'll show you what I have.
<gunndawg> ok
<gunndawg> red2kic_: use www.min.us to post a screenshot
<gunndawg> its easier, just drag ur photo into the page
<red2kic_> gunndawg: http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=136367
<red2kic_> Originally I was using envy.theme
<gunndawg> red2kic_: why is it so vertical ?
<red2kic_> gunndawg: I have 24" monitor. It shows up on right side.
<gunndawg> oh ok
<red2kic_> Takes up 1/3 of the screen.
<gunndawg> I'll be set once I figure out how to add a little spacing between the highlight box
<gunndawg> and the channel box
<gunndawg> so the chat is seperated from both of those, even by just 1 line
<gunndawg> one line of spacing is all I need
<seidos> synchronicity
<gunndawg> seidos: what ? lol
<red2kic_> If he play that word in Scrabble, that's worth 26 points. :)
<gunndawg> heh
<red2kic_> gunndawg: Hi.
<red2kic_> I think I found out how.
<red2kic_> Notice the video.
<red2kic_> All he did was remove everything, including usercount.pl
<red2kic_> Leaving a minimal one-line.
<gunndawg> remove everything ?
<red2kic_> Trim off the time.
<red2kic_> Yes.
<red2kic_> He only have one thing.
<red2kic_> The current channel.
<gunndawg> and his hilight box
<gunndawg> and the channel list
<red2kic_> I'm talking about the top line.
<gunndawg> yeah
<red2kic_> Which you want to create a line.
<red2kic_> Yeah.
<gunndawg> a space
<gunndawg> yeah
<red2kic_> He didn't create a line, he just take off lot of things so... a line.
<red2kic_> Yup.
<gunndawg> ok
<HumanBlade> hi can i get general help in here?
<HumanBlade> oh and, HI ALL!
<red2kic_> Sure.
<gunndawg> hello
<HumanBlade> well my problem is related to network shares. i can connect with the gui, and i can see it's using cifs, but using mount -t cifs i get "mount error: cifs filesystem not supported by the system"
<HumanBlade> so i was wondering if there was a way of checking whether my kernel was maybe not compiled with cifs.ko etc.
<red2kic_> Heh. Dunno. Ask kernel channel.
<tsimpson> make sure you have smbfs installed
<HumanBlade> i do. first thing i checked
<HumanBlade> i mean i can connect via gui, so it's really weird
<HumanBlade> if there was a way i could see how the gui was connecting, i'm sure i could figure it out
<tsimpson> have a look at the output of "dmesg|tail" right after trying to mount a cifs share
<HumanBlade> one moment...
<HumanBlade> only thing i see related is gvfsd-smb used greatest stack depth
<HumanBlade> i think that's related....
<bioterror> hi hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> hi bioterror
<HumanBlade> let me look into the gvfsd-smb thing and see if it's related. thanks for your input tsimpson
<HumanBlade> oh christ... i just modprobe cifs and i ain't got it
<HumanBlade> ugh.....
<gunndawg> Hey JackyAlcine
<HumanBlade> um so anyone wanna be nice and step me through the process of tracking down and ismodding the correct cifs.ko?
<HumanBlade> *insmodding. pretty please? with ubuntu on top?
<HumanBlade> i mean cifs is a standard kernel module, right? gonna go check out the ubuntu-kernel guys
<tsimpson> cifs.ko should come with the linux-image-$(uname -r) package, so yeah it's standard
<tsimpson> should be at /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/fs/cifs/cifs.ko
<HumanBlade> nope not there
<HumanBlade> i hope that's something i can just insmod. my kernel/fs has fat,fuse,isofs and nls
<tsimpson> what kernel are you running?
<HumanBlade> when i uname -r i get:2.6.32.23+drm33.10
<HumanBlade> i have newer kernel modules in /lib/moudles
<tsimpson> looks like a custom build
<HumanBlade> it is..... chrome laptop cr-48
<red2kic_> HumanBlade: How did you get that? >_>
<HumanBlade> dual booting an ubuntu that saved me 6 hours of crap
<HumanBlade> i beat up a google
<HumanBlade> and stole her laptop
<HumanBlade> :)
<tsimpson> do you have a /boot/config-2.6.32.23+drm33.10 (or similar)?
<HumanBlade> i applied in mid-december for pilot program, showed up like 3 days ago
<HumanBlade> doubt it one sec
<HumanBlade> all my configs are for 2.6.35+
<HumanBlade> probably if i switch to that kernel, no problems
<HumanBlade> well at least i know the issue. i'll have to look into either insmodding or switching the kernel
<tsimpson> it may be that the kernel you're running has cifs disabled
<HumanBlade> well there's no boot config, so it would have to have been compiled that way i'm guessing
<tsimpson> the boot config is just a copy of the config used to compile the kernel, it doesn't effect the already compiled kernel
<HumanBlade> unless you're hinting there may be a way for me to enable it.... i mean there's no module for it's version in /lib
<HumanBlade> ahhhh
<HumanBlade> thanks for the knol
<kumaanki> hey, can anyone look into this https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/713643
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 713643 in xorg "High CPU usage by Xorg process when scrolling in firefox or adobe reader or in any other application (dup-of: 713640)" [Undecided,New]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 713640 in xorg "High CPU usage by Xorg process when scrolling in firefox or adobe reader or in any other application" [Undecided,New]
<HumanBlade> well tsimpson, thank you for helping me. gonna cruise the web for possible solution
<tsimpson> no problem
<HumanBlade> i'm assuming switching out a kernel is often messy
<HumanBlade> one last q... do you know where the kernel log is? should be catching any unrecognized calls to it
<red2kic_> gunndawg: Hoo hoo.
<red2kic_> gunndawg: Run "/statusbar" and "/help statusbar"
<red2kic_> gunndawg: That might get you an empty line.
<tsimpson> HumanBlade: usually /var/log/kern.log
<HumanBlade> does it mean anything that i have mount.cifs in sbin?
<gunndawg> red2kic_: hmm
<HumanBlade> i'm assuming it doesn't matter cause it's not working anyways
<red2kic_> gunndawg: Same thing you used to remove "act" -- And the one responsible for top (topic) statusbar.
<gunndawg> red2kic_: ah right
<tsimpson> HumanBlade: it means nothing without kernel support, it's a helper that mount uses to do the cifs specific stuff
<red2kic_> ibuclaw: Do you use irssi? :3
<gunndawg> red2kic_: so your saying I should remove the status bar ?
<red2kic_> gunndawg: No. I was saying you could add new one -- and leave it empty. That would get you an empty line -- What you wanted.
<gunndawg> red2kic_: ok so how would I do that, and also how do I get rid of the topic bar as well
<red2kic_> gunndawg: I'm guessing it is "/statusbar window remove topic"
<gunndawg> red2kic_: would I be able to re add those if that doesnt work right ?
<red2kic_> gunndawg: I don't know. :D
<red2kic_> gunndawg: I mean I wouldn't know how to add it afterward.
<gunndawg> oh ok
<gunndawg> I better not try it then
<gunndawg> well I did try it and didnt work
<red2kic_> gunndawg: It is good idea to leave topic bar alone though. Little reading won't hurt.
<gunndawg> said Statusbar item doesnt exist: topic
<red2kic_> gunndawg: Maybe "/statusbar root remove topic"
<gunndawg> Statusbar doesnt exist: root
<red2kic_> gunndawg: Meh. Dunno. :(
<gunndawg> ah ok
<gunndawg> just would be nice to get some space between the higligt box and the channels
<gunndawg> so its not all cramped together
<gunndawg> I made a post on that guys forum
<gunndawg> so maybe he'll respond
<gunndawg> red2kic_: hmm wait maybe it did remove something
<gunndawg> or maybe it added a spacer, but not in the right spot
<red2kic_> gunndawg: It shouldn't add anything. Just remove the top "topic"
<gunndawg> yeah
<gunndawg> brb gonna reload irssi
<ibuclaw> red2kic, no
<gunndawg> back
<ibuclaw> why me?
<red2kic_> ibuclaw: Because you're one cool guy. :)
<ibuclaw> oh?
<gunndawg> hey red2kic_ do you have a channel in ur channel list called "hilight" ?
<red2kic_> ibuclaw: Always mess around with LVM + Encryption stufs.
<ibuclaw> did I miss a meeting?
<red2kic_> stuffs...*
<red2kic_> gunndawg: Yes. That's expected from hilightwin.pl
<gunndawg> red2kic_: ah right
<red2kic_> gunndawg: Hilight me!
<gunndawg> red2kic_: yo yo
<red2kic_> Aww. Crap.
<gunndawg> what ?
<red2kic_> Trying to work the hilight format colors.
<gunndawg> ah ok
<gunndawg> what color you tryin to make it ?
<red2kic_> I don't want background color. Just text.
<red2kic_> Like xchat. :)
<gunndawg> hm I dont have background color
<gunndawg> and I never changed anything
<gunndawg> by default there is no background color
<red2kic_> gunndawg: I have hilighted you few times. PrintSreen.
<red2kic_> Send it. I'll show you (if you got it).
<gunndawg> ok
<gunndawg> red2kic_: http://min.us/mvk2jwV
<red2kic_> gunndawg: Ah. I'll show you what I'm trying to achieve in irssi. Hold.
<gunndawg> ok
<red2kic> gunndawg: Sup?
<red2kic> Yo yo yo! :)
<gunndawg> yo
<red2kic> $(INSERT_ANGRY_FACE)
<gunndawg> what ?
<red2kic_> red2kic: Hilighted!
<red2kic> Wow!
<red2kic_> Just printing stuffs so I can snapshot it.
<gunndawg> oh ok
<red2kic_> gunndawg: http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=136373
<gunndawg> thats not irssi
<red2kic_> I know.
<gunndawg> thats xchat
<gunndawg> your not usin irssi anymore ?
<red2kic_> Irssi should be able to use.
<red2kic_> I'm on irssi. The other red2kic is on xchat.
<gunndawg> lol why use both ?
<red2kic_> I'm still modifying irssi to my likings.
<red2kic_> xchat -- I'm done with that. :)
<gunndawg> oh ok
<geirha> /hilight -color %r red2kic
<gunndawg> red2kic_: type me a really long message, i wanna see if the hilight box will wrap it
<red2kic_> geirha: The thing is -- I already have that.
<red2kic_> But I still get the background hilight -- I even tried appending %0 -- Nothing.
<geirha> What do you mean by background hilight?
<red2kic_> gunndawg: I told him I was only a callow youth with two foolish feet.  "I'm old and half blind, and couldn't care for eating the likes of you.  But in exchange for your shoes and satchel I'll tell you how to avoid the people who smell the anger running down the mountainside.  Didn't your father tell you?  The people who run down the mountain to the valley only come to eat youths with foolish feet like your own."
<red2kic_> geirha: Highlighted Background. I wish to leave it black, but change the color of the text.
<red2kic_> geirha: Just like the url I posted above.
<gunndawg> red2kic_: meh, it kinda works, but kinda not, dang
<geirha> That's odd, for me that /hilight line only changes the text color.
<red2kic_> Maybe it's a conflict with theme I'm using (envy).
<gunndawg> I might try weechat again
<gunndawg> its a nice terminal based irc client as well
<red2kic> red2kic_: I concur.
<red2kic_> Irssi is well too.
<red2kic_> red2kic
<red2kic> red2kic_: Yes?
<red2kic_> No hilight. Dammnit.
<geirha> red2kic_: What does   /set hilight_color   say?
<red2kic_> geirha: %Y  (I'm also checking envy.theme)
<red2kic> red2kic_: I see what you did there.
<red2kic> red2kic_: I curse you.
<red2kic> red2kic_: Why are you talking to yourself again?
<gunndawg> ugh
<geirha> If you want someone else to hilight you, you can join #evalbot and type   # echo hello
<gunndawg> im still deciding if I wanna use irssi or xchat
<gunndawg> red2kic: you still around ?
<red2kic> gunndawg: Yes.
<red2kic> I'm still around.
<gunndawg> red2kic: the guy who posted that irssi video with the tutorial responded to my thread, so maybe he'll tell me how to get proper spacing :)
<red2kic> Nice. :)
<gunndawg> indeed
<red2kic> I'm perfecting my irssi.
<red2kic> Turns out it was theme-related issue.
<red2kic> So i'm configuring my own theme.
<gunndawg> red2kic: right on
<gunndawg> screenshot it when ur done
<gunndawg> I think I"ll be content with my setup once he tells me how to get that proper spacing
<red2kic_> gunndawg: Okay.
<red2kic_> Sure thing. No problem
<red2kic_> I can screenshot it right now.
<red2kic_> Just say something.
<red2kic_> gunndawg: Hilight me!
<gunndawg> red2kic_: hey
<red2kic_> Now, some more without my nick.
<gunndawg> how do I hilight you without your nick ?
<gunndawg> im confused
<red2kic_> Perfect.
<red2kic_> :)
<gunndawg> oh you meant just chat
<gunndawg> ok screenshot it :)
<gunndawg> if I like it, I might have to steal ur theme ;)
<red2kic_> :o
<red2kic_> I might work on it some more. I'm uncertain if I want it bold or not. :P
<gunndawg> well screenshot it
<red2kic_> gunndawg: http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=136378
<gunndawg> ah, not using the hilight box ?
<red2kic_> That's it. I don't want it. :P
<gunndawg> ah ok, I like it, and will like it even better once its spaced
<red2kic_> Now I'm having everything bold. Just for a test run.
<gunndawg> red2kic_: blah blah blah, testing ur bold
<red2kic_> I think it'll be nice in large channels. I know where I say and what others hilighted me at.
<red2kic_> The rest will be just plain white. :)
<gunndawg> I can see what I say with white text as my name and everyone else is green
<red2kic_> Chat more, gunndawg.
<gunndawg> red2kic_: screenshot: http://min.us/mvkxMKB
<gunndawg> red2kic_: still without the right spacing, but its easy to see what I say, with the white
<red2kic_> geirha have been helpful in my case. And he won a dollar from me. :P
<gunndawg> I just think the hilight box is helpful incase I miss a PM or something
<gunndawg> or if someone links me to something, I dont have to worry about losing it when the chat scrolls to much
<red2kic_> Indeed. :)
<geirha> Ah, that looks useful
<red2kic_> geirha: Show off your irssi! SCreenshot!
<red2kic_> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=136379
<red2kic_> BOLD.
<gunndawg> red2kic_: hate those colors, lol
<red2kic_> I drive. :P
<red2kic_> Red = STOP!
<red2kic_> Meh. I like it. :)
<gunndawg> I drive also
<red2kic_> However, too much bold.
<gunndawg> you use like 6 different colors in that theme
<red2kic_> But if I don't talk much, it might be okay.
<red2kic_> If I don't use bold green, it looks darker. :(
<bioterror> move the offtopic theme conversation to #ubuntu-beginners-team
<geirha> red2kic_: http://imagebin.org/136381
<red2kic_> bioterror: We'll help people if they ask for it -- it's just really quiet right now.
<bioterror> red2kic_, and this is a support channel and this channel gets logged
<gunndawg> bioterror: chill out
<bioterror> so, offtopic goes to #ubuntu-beginners-team
<gunndawg> bioterror: we're helping each other with IRSSI
<gunndawg> bioterror: so relax
<casey> is there a way to refresh your gnome(desktop,rendering,whatever). I dragged some text in chrome and it got stuck in the middle of my screen
<matt_h> casey:  have you tried hitting the Show Desktop button to see if it goes away?
<casey> it stays
<casey> it's on top of everything, kind of annoying
<matt_h> try hitting CTRL + R
<matt_h> sorry casey, I should have said get to your desktop and hit CTRL + R
<casey> heh, ctrl+r  must be reconnect
<casey> doesn't work on the desktop either
<matt_h> hmm
<red2kic_> casey: If you have any nautilus window open, close them. "nautilus -q" might do the job.
<casey> I suppose I could logout and log back in and that would fix it... but i was trying to avoid that
<casey> it's still there
<casey> I was going to logout... but when I closed bluefish it went away
<casey> was bluefish using nautilus or something?
<matt_h> were you dragging text from chrome to bluefish?
<casey> yeah, on accident
<casey> and it got stuck in the middle of my screen
<red2kic_> gunndawg: If you have irssi hooked up to libnotify or something similar, let me know.
<matt_h> not 100% on the technical terms, but bluefish could have just had a "hiccup" rendering when the text came over and so it froze it on the screen...closing it destroyed the link to the bad rendering
<gunndawg> red2kic_: I dont even know what libnotify is
<red2kic_> gunndawg: Ah, I guess not. It's a popup. To notify you of something, Download completed. You got a message. Etc.
<ibuclaw> red2kic_, I'm just generally always messing. :3
<red2kic_> ibuclaw: Maybe not at first. I think. ;)
<gunndawg> red2kic_: ah ok
<benlyboy> hi when loging off one user sometime i don't get a log in screen to log back to another
<benlyboy> hi I have ubuntu 10.10 when loging off  from one user, sometime i don't get a log in screen to log back to another Im just left with a blank screen
<casey> I broke my gnome. It says I need to enable compositing and my windows have no close buttons
<JoeMaverickSett> casey: press ctrl+F2 > type in "gconf-editor" > click the arrow beside "apps" > scroll down to "metacity"
<casey> I tried that, the box is checked
<JoeMaverickSett> casey: also see in button layout
<JoeMaverickSett> casey: close,maximize,minimize:menu < -- i have this in my button layout
<geirha> Try alt+f2 -> metacity --replace
<JoeMaverickSett> may be type it in and you might get close button back
<casey> crtl+F2 won't even work
<JoeMaverickSett> oops alt+f2
 * JoeMaverickSett facepalms
<casey> no keyboard shortcuts work
<JoeMaverickSett> geirha: thanks. :D
<geirha> Alt+F2 doesn't work? Sounds like you've uninstalled gnome-panel, then.
<JoeMaverickSett> may be "gksudo gconf-editor" from terminal?
<geirha> Did you uninstall any package just prior to this happening?
<casey> button layout has close, maximize, etc
<JoeMaverickSett> casey: forgot to ask you, which version of ubuntu are you using? 10.10?
<casey> I installed a game or two
<casey> 10.10
<casey> everything was fine... then rebooted and it broke
<casey> UNR works fine.... but desktop edition is messed up
<casey> I uninstalled compiz
<JackyAlcine> casey: sudo apt-get install compiz*
<casey> Is there anyway to revert to a previous state?
<casey> run it with the * ?
<casey> reinstalling compiz fixed it
<JoeMaverickSett> casey: oh, so you uninstalled it and it happened? :\
<casey> How can I safely uninstall compiz
<casey> yep
<casey> I thought i could run compiz on UNR 10.10
<casey> apparently, you can't or atleast it wasn't working for me so I unistalled compiz.... hours later I rebooted and everything turned sour
<_CommandeR_> anyone running archie here ?
<AbhijiT> ??
<_CommandeR_> got issues booting up after install, it complains that it cannot find the kernel etc
<_CommandeR_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/563465/
<_CommandeR_> arch is installed on sda7 but I cannot se anything wrong
<bioterror> sorry commander, I'm using arch on my desktop and I have only one OS per computer
<DiSTORT3D> I've got a question, i have an installed cli on a usb stick, is it possible to install from there it to a system without installer?
<geirha> !install
<ubot2> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<DiSTORT3D> thx
<kristian-aalborg> evening, all
<kristian-aalborg> running DBAN on a machine with preinstalled windows... it should take care of any hidden partition, amirite?
<AbhijiT> what is hidden partition?
<kristian-aalborg> where Windows hides, on occasion ;)
<AbhijiT> dont know of such partition.
<DiSTORT3D> Other problem occured, running PXE , bootpd and tftpd-hpa, Netbook associates with the server runs installer, but at the point at configuring dhcp server it failed.
<bioterror> sounds like your boot image is missing a working network module or something
<DiSTORT3D> Yes and solution?
<bioterror> if you have enough age, grab a beer from fridge ;)
<bioterror> i have to check some scrollback
<bioterror> DiSTORT3D, can you go to tty1?
<yax51> does anyone know of a MSN chat client for ubuntu that works with video chat?
<bioterror> amsn
<yax51> hmmm amsn does't want to do video chat
<kristian-aalborg> yax51: pidgin, perhaps?
<yax51> kristian-aalborg: pidgin doesn't want to either
<ATDPRHS> Anyone can help me in installing ubuntu manually on a specific hard drive without causing any changes to the other partitions specially windows partition? (I'm new at this, so please someone help me)
<ATDPRHS> Anyone here?
<ATDPRHS> Hello?
<bioterror> hi
<bioterror> you can easily choose from the installer "installe side-by-side"
<holstein> ATDPRHS: backup your data
<holstein> period
<ATDPRHS> I backed up my data
<holstein> that goes for messing with partitions in general
<holstein> bad things can happen
<holstein> have a backup plan
<holstein> ATDPRHS: i would read...
<ATDPRHS> hold on for a min.
<bioterror> ATDPRHS, http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/Ubuntu
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ATDPRHS> the problem that I have
<holstein> i can tell you how i did mine
<ATDPRHS> is that it doesn't show me the specific drive that I awnt to install in
<ATDPRHS> I deleted the drive that I created for ubuntu 30 GB
<holstein> ATDPRHS: it = ?
<ATDPRHS> so it doesn't have any assigned letter
<holstein> the installer?
<ATDPRHS> it = Ubuntu installer
<ATDPRHS> yes
<holstein> OK
<ATDPRHS> ubuntu 10.10
<holstein> its not going to say C:
<holstein> or D:
<ATDPRHS> yup
<holstein> OK
<ATDPRHS> and it still doesn't want to show me it in the installing so I can pick it
<holstein> ATDPRHS: what i would suggest
<holstein> go into the live desktop
<holstein> just run gparted
<holstein> and look around
<ATDPRHS> can you please wait, till I load the live CD and install xchat?
<holstein> make sure you see all the drives you think you should
<holstein> ATDPRHS: sure
<ATDPRHS> and be here again
<ATDPRHS> so you will wait?
<holstein> im around
<holstein> im in and out
<holstein> BUT somebody will be here if im not
<holstein> i should be here for 20 or so
<ATDPRHS> I'll be back as soon as possible...
<holstein> :)
<ATDPRHS> okayz
<ATDPRHS> thanks
<ATDPRHS> back
<ATDPRHS> holstein
<ATDPRHS> are you here?
<holstein> ATDPRHS: yo
<holstein> yeah, run gparted
<ATDPRHS> Do you have to write ATDPRHS: ?
<holstein> dont *do* anything
<ATDPRHS> the live cd is loading
<holstein> cool
<holstein> ATDPRHS: ?
<ATDPRHS> okayz
<holstein> you mean, type your name?
<ATDPRHS> yea
<holstein> i hit at
<holstein> or so
<holstein> and hit tab
<holstein> and it auto-completes
<holstein> ATDPRHS: type
<holstein> ho
<holstein> and hit tab
<ATDPRHS> ahhh
<ATDPRHS> nice
<holstein> :)
<ATDPRHS> :-)
<ATDPRHS> it seems Ubuntu 10.10 live cd is crashed because it froze
<ATDPRHS> and I had to restart PC while it was on the operating system
<holstein> ATDPRHS: thats one thing i would address
<holstein> before installing
<holstein> i like to see a live CD
<holstein> running
<holstein> all nice and happy
<holstein> and easy
<holstein> before i install
<holstein> the live CD is a toll
<holstein> tool*
<ATDPRHS> yes
<ATDPRHS> but it keeps freezing
<holstein> and can give you an idea of hardware support
<ATDPRHS> its froze now
<ATDPRHS> again
<holstein> ATDPRHS: try
<holstein> right when the disc starts
<holstein> after you hit power
<holstein> hit 'shift'
<holstein> then, after you choose the language
<holstein> hit F6
<holstein> and try 'nomodeset'
<holstein> that will tell us something
<ATDPRHS> okayz
<ATDPRHS> before it loads the CD, I keep hitting shift, right?
<kristian-aalborg> hi holstein
<ATDPRHS> okayz
<ATDPRHS> I got it
<holstein> ATDPRHS: cool :)
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: o/
<ATDPRHS> nomodeset
<ATDPRHS> then?
<holstein> ATDPRHS: see if it hangs
<ATDPRHS> it has X next to it
<ATDPRHS> I can't go to try ubuntu
<ATDPRHS> ok done
<ATDPRHS> wait
<ATDPRHS> Are you here holstein
<ATDPRHS> ?
<holstein> ATDPRHS: o/
<holstein> you should know if its hanging or not
<ATDPRHS> its loading
<ATDPRHS> what is nomodeset is for?
<holstein> ATDPRHS: im not hip to all hte particulars
<holstein> BUT its a graphics fix
<holstein> AFAIK
<ATDPRHS> okayz
<ATDPRHS> thanks...
<holstein> ATDPRHS: nvidia ?
<ATDPRHS> yup
<holstein> OK
<holstein> thats something to be aware of
<ATDPRHS> I'm using HP DV6 i7 core
<holstein> before installing
<ATDPRHS> why?
<holstein> because its hanging live
<holstein> you'll need to read a bit
<ATDPRHS> I opened GParted partition editor
<holstein> and make some decisions
<holstein> as to how you would like to deal with that issue
<ATDPRHS> hmm
<ATDPRHS> I think it started to hang when I pressed the function buttun which locks the touch pad because I  use external mouse
<holstein> ATDPRHS: its hanging now?
<ATDPRHS> Nope
<ATDPRHS> I'm in GParted now
<ATDPRHS> I see /dev/sda1 SYSTEM, size 992.5 KiB
<holstein> ATDPRHS: try hitting that button
<holstein> that you think locked it up
<ATDPRHS> again?
<holstein> my money is on the graphics driver
<holstein> ATDPRHS: its reading from CD too
<ATDPRHS> done
<holstein> its not going to be 'peppy'
<ATDPRHS> it hanged again :-)
<ATDPRHS> i told you
<holstein> im not sure thats bad though
<ATDPRHS> Cuz I tried the live CD on my other two laptops :S
<holstein> is the CD drive really spinning up?
<ATDPRHS> I'm restarting it back again
<holstein> ATDPRHS: the live CD ?
<holstein> the whole thing?
<ATDPRHS> yes
<holstein> thats not good
<ATDPRHS> yes
<holstein> ATDPRHS: what is the model # ?
<ATDPRHS> because it hanged up
<holstein> ATDPRHS: unless the other machines are identical
<ATDPRHS> again after locking the touch pad
<holstein> in everyway
<ATDPRHS> they all are HP
<holstein> you really cant gain any info
<ATDPRHS> except one is i7 and the other is i5
<holstein> ATDPRHS: doesnt matter
<holstein> gotta have the same hardware
<holstein> thats already a different proc
<holstein> who knows whatelse
<ATDPRHS> I don't know
<holstein> ATDPRHS: dont hit that button again ;)
<ATDPRHS> haha
<holstein> and lets get some info going
<ATDPRHS> I won't :D
<holstein> whats the model #
<holstein> ?
<ATDPRHS> model # of what?
<ATDPRHS> the laptop?
<holstein> and tell me when you get to desktop
<holstein> ATDPRHS: yup
<ATDPRHS> okayz, let me check from the buttom of the laptop
<holstein> i have 2 machines right here, dv5000 and dv8000
<holstein> quite differet hardware in them
<ATDPRHS> dv6-2170ee
<holstein> when you get to desktop
<holstein> open a terminal
<ATDPRHS> its loading
<ATDPRHS> I'm on "Ubuntu 10.10" screen
<holstein> IF its online
<holstein> go to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<holstein> and paste a few things in for me to look at
<ATDPRHS> okayz
<holstein> well, i see bugs filed
<holstein> about that machine
<holstein> so, we know it'll work
<ATDPRHS> hmm, hopefully
<ATDPRHS> its on the black screen now
<ATDPRHS> I think it will load soon
<ATDPRHS> I'm in
<holstein> cool
<holstein> go to the terminal
<holstein> under assesories
<holstein> hehe
<ATDPRHS> done
<holstein> accesories*
<holstein> run
<holstein> sudo fdisk -l
<DiegoTc> is there any problem if i delete all the file in /var/cahe/apt/archives
<DiegoTc> ?
<holstein> DiegoTc: hmmm
<holstein> isnt there a tool?
<holstein> try 'computer janitor'
<holstein> see what it removes
<holstein> you dont want to upset apt
<DiegoTc> I will do better sudo apt-get clean
<ATDPRHS> start 26
<ATDPRHS> ends at 38143
<holstein> DiegoTc: looks like it *should* be ok
<ATDPRHS> is that ~37 GB?
<holstein> but i would wait til you hear from someone else on it
<drubin> DiegoTc: No
<holstein> ATDPRHS: paste the output here if you want
<holstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<drubin> DiegoTc: You can happily delete them.
<drubin> I do it all the time :)
<ATDPRHS> is that a website that I should go in?
<ATDPRHS> cuz i'm confused?
<drubin> DiegoTc: But you do have to now that if you delete it you will have to download the packages again if you "reinstall" packages
<holstein> ATDPRHS: thats a way that you can share the output of that file with me
<holstein> if you'd like
<ATDPRHS> I would like
<ATDPRHS> I'm actually talking to you through my other laptop
<holstein> right
<holstein> so the other one would need to be wired up
<holstein> for that to be easy
<ATDPRHS> So I'll try to install xchat?
<holstein> *networked, i should say
<holstein> maybe you can get wifi working if you need
<holstein> ATDPRHS: you dont have to
<ATDPRHS> I've got it working
<ATDPRHS> I'm connected to my network
<holstein> you just need to paste the output into that site
<holstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<holstein> you'll get a link
<ATDPRHS> How?
<holstein> give me that link
<ATDPRHS> I don't know how to paste the output to that link?
<holstein> ATDPRHS: http://paste.ubuntu.com/563571/
<holstein> you paste into it
<ATDPRHS> ahh
<ATDPRHS> okayz
<holstein> hit the 'paste!' button
<holstein> and the URL changes
<ATDPRHS> I understand something else
<holstein> :)
<ATDPRHS> I thought I type something into the terminal to paste the output or something :D
<ATDPRHS> sorry
<holstein> you can
<holstein> you can install a package for that
<holstein> but, this is easy too
<ATDPRHS> alright
<ATDPRHS> code
<ATDPRHS> 563572
<holstein> close enough
<ATDPRHS> yeah
<holstein> you can give me the entire URL if you want
<holstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/563572/
<ATDPRHS> yes
<holstein> then i can just click on it
<ATDPRHS> that is the output
<holstein> BUT, im there :)
<ATDPRHS> so?
<holstein> so...
<ATDPRHS> what do you think?
<holstein> what have you done in there so far?
<ATDPRHS> nothing
<holstein> what are we looking at?
<holstein> 4 windows installs?
<ATDPRHS> I just have unassigned partion that it should be in range of 30-40 GB drive
<holstein> encrypted?
<ATDPRHS> that I want to install ubuntu over it
<ATDPRHS> I don't think so
<holstein> i would be nervous about Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<holstein> and Partition 2 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<ATDPRHS> I have windows 7 installed
<ATDPRHS> and I don't wanna lose it
<ATDPRHS> it has all my work
<ATDPRHS> and I would like to use both
<ATDPRHS> and I have recover partition which cannot be lost...
<holstein> right
<holstein> backup your work though
<ATDPRHS> I backed up my work
<holstein> because this *could* easily break
<ATDPRHS> but i can't back up the recovery partition
<holstein> well, you should read
<holstein> and research
<holstein> and make sure you dont break that then
<holstein> ATDPRHS: you have win7 installed
<ATDPRHS> yes
<ATDPRHS> Ultimate
<holstein> and an archive partition
<ATDPRHS> yes
<holstein> and the other2?
<ATDPRHS> In windows
<ATDPRHS> it says
<ATDPRHS> that I have
<ATDPRHS> C, D, E, G, H
<ATDPRHS> C Windows 7
<holstein> well, these are all SFS
<ATDPRHS> yes
<holstein> im not sure how the buntu installer sees those
<ATDPRHS> but I remember I deleted H I guess
<ATDPRHS> so it no longer exists in "Computer" in win7
<holstein> ubuntu *should be asking you to install on the empty space
<holstein> the space that you made
<ATDPRHS> I don't see that it asks for that
<holstein> in the 'side by side' option
<ATDPRHS> i haven't seen that Side by Side
<holstein> i think like bioterror suggested
<ATDPRHS> I've been around it since 2 days ago
<ATDPRHS> and can't find it
<holstein> i'll look
<holstein> ATDPRHS: do this...
<holstein> in the terminal
<holstein> run
<holstein> lspci
<holstein> and put that in pastebin as well
<holstein> then, reboot into the installer
<ATDPRHS> http://paste.ubuntu.com/563575/
<ATDPRHS> this time its posted by ATD
<ATDPRHS> can't I open the installer from the live?
<ATDPRHS> or do I have to reboot?
<holstein> ATDPRHS: good point
<holstein> i'll boot into the installer, and catch up with you
<holstein> and you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<holstein> in the meantime
<holstein> ATDPRHS: to dual boot
<holstein> you'll need to replace the boot loader
<holstein> that should make you nervous
<holstein> windows wont boot linux though
<ATDPRHS> okayz
<ATDPRHS> I know about that, I tried grub before
<holstein> so, you have to use GRUB or something friendly to both lin and win
<holstein> OH, ok
<ATDPRHS> Do I reboot?
<holstein> not yet
<ATDPRHS> okayz
<holstein> im about to run the installer as well
<holstein> you can lauch that too
<holstein> launch*
<ATDPRHS> okayz
<ATDPRHS> I launched the installer from the live CD desktop
<holstein> ATDPRHS: step 3
<holstein> 'install alongside other operating systems'
<ATDPRHS> I don't have that option?
<ATDPRHS> Are you using Ubuntu 10.10 Live CD?
<holstein> yup
<holstein> the only thing i can thing of
<holstein> is that i havent ever used SFS partitions
<holstein> BUT, you have empty space
<holstein> *in theory
<ATDPRHS> yes
<holstein> how about
<holstein> specify manually
<holstein> ?
<holstein> you have that?
<ATDPRHS> Wait
<ATDPRHS> let me check
<ATDPRHS> I'm clicking forward
<ATDPRHS> I have two options
<holstein> this is 'allocate drive space'
<holstein> that step
<ATDPRHS> Erase and use the entire disk
<holstein> right
<ATDPRHS> specify partitions manually (Advanced)
<holstein> ATDPRHS: is that the only option?
<holstein> yeah
<ATDPRHS> I'll go into the other one ofcourse
<holstein> if thats all you got
<ATDPRHS> yes
<holstein> *specify manually
<ATDPRHS> thats all I got
<holstein> you should see the drive there
<holstein> all the partitions
<ATDPRHS> I do
<holstein> in colors
<ATDPRHS> yes
<ATDPRHS> sda1 green
<ATDPRHS> sda2 orange
<ATDPRHS> sda3 ntfs
<holstein> ATDPRHS: you'll need at least 1 partition
<ATDPRHS> sda4 ntfs
<holstein> for linux
<holstein> you'll probably want 2
<holstein> probably a big ext partition
<holstein> and swap space
<ATDPRHS> okayz
<ATDPRHS> but wait
<holstein> thats how the automagic installer would do it
<ATDPRHS> I see the partition sizes 1 MB, 208 MB, 313524 MB (used 54073 MB), 326400 MB (Used 14984 MB)
<holstein> right
<holstein> you should see the empty space you made
<ATDPRHS> I can't see my 30-40 GB partition that I deleted through windows to prepare it for ubuntu
<kristian-aalborg> I have a partition that I would like to keep "in case", and the rest partitioned automatically for an install... how do I do it?
<holstein> im not sure how that works
<holstein> i use Gparted for that
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: i would use something like clonezilla
<holstein> something to back that up
<holstein> just in case
<ATDPRHS> okayz
<kristian-aalborg> I think I remembert having done it with the default tools
<ATDPRHS> I Open the GParted?
<holstein> but, the manual partitioning will let you do whatever you want
<holstein> ATDPRHS: well, im saying
<holstein> i would have used Gparted
<holstein> for the first job
<ATDPRHS> okayz
<kristian-aalborg> I have nothing on the partition right now... I'd just like to save some space if I want another OS
<ATDPRHS> Do I go back to windows and recreate that partition then go back to Ubuntu?
<holstein> im not sure how windows deletes partitions
<holstein> ATDPRHS: im not sure
<holstein> you got those error messages too
<holstein> that it seems like windows created
<holstein> maybe not
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: you can always resize later
<holstein> with Gparted
<holstein> in that case
<holstein> ATDPRHS: on my new-ish machine
<holstein> i had 2 ntfs partitions
<holstein> the OS was using
<holstein> win 7
<holstein> and a restore part
<holstein> i used Gparted
<ATDPRHS> I got an idea
<holstein> kept the restore part
<holstein> removed one ntfs part
<holstein> and shrunk the other one
<holstein> then, used the remaining space
<holstein> to install 10.04
<holstein> ATDPRHS: thats another option
<holstein> try the 10.04 live installer
<holstein> or, an alternate installer
<kristian-aalborg> hmm... I think I got it... I made an / a /home and a /swap - enough?
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: sure
<ATDPRHS> Okayz
<ATDPRHS> It sees ATDPRHS which I created later
<ATDPRHS> in GParted
 * kristian-aalborg tries
<holstein> if it were my drive
<ATDPRHS> I'm gonna restart to windows and create the deleted partition, I think it will be seen through GParted
<holstein> i would be worried about those error messages
<holstein> ATDPRHS: go for it :)
<ATDPRHS> give me 3 min.
<ATDPRHS> 34098 MB is the drive I will create now
<ATDPRHS> H
<ATDPRHS> Done
<ATDPRHS> I'll go back to Ubuntu, ok?
<ATDPRHS> holstein
<ATDPRHS> are you here?
<holstein> ATDPRHS: hey
<ATDPRHS> hey
<ATDPRHS> I'm loading the ubuntu Live Desktop again
<ATDPRHS> its loading
<holstein> whats the plan?
<holstein> you want to try the 10.04 installer?
<ATDPRHS> umm
<ATDPRHS> No
<ATDPRHS> sorry...
<holstein> thats what i would suggest
<holstein> its an LTS
<holstein> you only got a couple months till 11.04
<holstein> anyways
<holstein> do what you feel ;)
<holstein> :)
<ATDPRHS> lolz
<ATDPRHS> sorry...
<ATDPRHS> I'll open GParted
<holstein> sure
<holstein> or the installer
<ATDPRHS> okayz
<ATDPRHS> Now I see it
<ATDPRHS> its sda4
<holstein> :)
<holstein> progress
<ATDPRHS> I'm activating the wireless
<ATDPRHS> and connecting to my network to get internet
<holstein> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_partitioning
<holstein> that too ^^
<seidos> anyone have any ideas on what to do about a nonfunctioning  sd-card reader on a notebook?
<holstein> you can only have 4 primary partitions
<holstein> seidos: try Gparte
<holstein> d
<ATDPRHS> I can't activate my wireless
<holstein> format it
<ATDPRHS> it gives me errors while installing it
<ATDPRHS> saying installArchives() failed
<holstein> ATDPRHS: if its not online
<seidos> holstein: nothing shows up in /dev/
<holstein> you cant DL the package it needs
<holstein> seidos: thats bad
<holstein> might be dead then
<holstein> seidos: is it the 'reader'
<holstein> or the card
<holstein> ?
<holstein> that should be easy enough to determine
<holstein> assuming you have 2 cards
<ATDPRHS> How do I get back to the devices?
<seidos> holstein: probably the reader.  it does this.  it has worked before, but not reliably
<holstein> and 2 readers
<holstein> seidos: try a different kernel
<holstein> maybe one of your old kernels
<holstein> ATDPRHS: what devices?
<seidos> holstein: good idea.  hmmm...what was the karmic kernel...
<ATDPRHS> i want to install the wireless device
<holstein> system - administration - hardware drivers ATDPRHS ?
<holstein> seidos: i would just burn a live CD
<holstein> if i wanted to go back that far
<ATDPRHS> I can't find it
<holstein> i was thinking just one of the old ones you have hanging around in grub
<seidos> holstein: i don't have cd's.  i got a usb stick.  i guess i could try that
<holstein> seidos: yup :)
<holstein> unetbootin
<ATDPRHS> found it
<ATDPRHS> additional drivers
<ATDPRHS> I guess its it...
<holstein> ATDPRHS: sounds like it
<ATDPRHS> Connected to the internet now
<ATDPRHS> I'm gonna launch the installer
<ATDPRHS> I'm in
<ATDPRHS> okayz
<ATDPRHS> sda4 is 326400 MB and used 3221 MB
<ATDPRHS> how?
<DiSTORT3D> lol oddness ubuntu installed automatic a pae kernel image on my netbook wich has only 1 GB
<bioterror> DiSTORT3D, I think alternative installation uses pae automaticly
<holstein> DiSTORT3D: hehe
<ATDPRHS> in GParted, it says the name correct
<bioterror> by default
<holstein> ive seen that before too
<ATDPRHS> but the size and used are weird...
<DiSTORT3D> Ok :P
<holstein> DiSTORT3D: with the same USB stick
<DiSTORT3D> didnt know that.
<bioterror> DiSTORT3D, so did you do alternate install?
<holstein> installing on the same EEE
<holstein> to 2 different drives
<DiSTORT3D> i did net install from local repo
<holstein> one got a -generic
<holstein> the other a PAE ;)
<bioterror> DiSTORT3D, almost same then ;)
<holstein> ATDPRHS: be careful in there
<holstein> look before you leap
<holstein> i gotta run for a bit... BBL
<ATDPRHS> Do I trust in the name of the partition cuz the label of the partition is correct
<ATDPRHS> ?
<ATDPRHS> I double clicked the sda4 in the installer
<bioterror> ATDPRHS, in terminal: sudo blkid
<ATDPRHS> and it showed me new partition size in mb 326400 which I think this is the size of the drive?
<bioterror> it should tell you which device, UUID and label
<ATDPRHS> okayz, its sda4 that I want to install ubuntu on
<ATDPRHS> What do I do?
<bioterror> click next 10 times :D
<ATDPRHS> lolz
<ATDPRHS> You wanna get rid of me? :D
<bioterror> njaeh, I'm off to bed ;)
<ATDPRHS> okayz
<bioterror> it's not really that hard
<ATDPRHS> I wanna install ubuntu on that drive
<ATDPRHS> without causing any damage to other drives
<bioterror> ATDPRHS, i pasted you url earlier
<ATDPRHS> I haven't noticed
<ATDPRHS> can you please repaste it?
<bioterror> Sun22:42*<+bioterror> ATDPRHS, http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/Ubuntu
<ATDPRHS> I want to do it manually
<bioterror> why?
<ATDPRHS> Because I don't want to change anything in the hard drive
<ATDPRHS> I want to make the 30 GB drive for Ubuntu
<ATDPRHS> I have about 3 partitions that I would like to keep them the way they are
<bioterror> then you can choose that your partition
<ATDPRHS> the 4th one that is sda4 is the one that I would like to install it over it
<ATDPRHS> How?
<bioterror> Specify partitions manually, ofcourse
<ATDPRHS> Okayz
<ATDPRHS> I'm inside
<ATDPRHS> Then?
<bioterror> you have to specify / and swap
<ATDPRHS> I clicked over the sda4
<ATDPRHS> what do I do?
<ATDPRHS> Please
<ATDPRHS> I wanna do it, so please help me...
<ATDPRHS> I don't know how...
<ATDPRHS> to do the specify and swap thing...
<seidos> is an alternate iso "live"?
<bioterror> seidos, no
<bioterror> it's a debian text installer
<seidos> d'oh
<ATDPRHS> bioterror?
<bioterror> ATDPRHS, you say 1.5x the RAM for your SWAP and rest for /
<ATDPRHS> 1.5 GB?
<bioterror> I dunno your system configuration
<bioterror> but if you have 1GB, then it's let's say 1.5GB
<ATDPRHS> Are you talking about the drive size that I want to install ubuntu on?
<ATDPRHS> ahh
<ATDPRHS> My laptop's RAM is 4 GB
<bioterror> do the math
<ATDPRHS> So I'll give the swap 1536
<ATDPRHS> MB
<bioterror> my ram usage is atm. 343/1.46GB
<ATDPRHS> for the swab area
<bioterror> I dont know what you're going to do
<bioterror> how much ram you're going to use and are you going to hibernate
<ATDPRHS> Okayz
<DiSTORT3D> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=paWRV88M
<ATDPRHS> Okayz
<ATDPRHS> I've chose the swap
<ATDPRHS> then?
<bioterror> you specify /
<bioterror> rest for it
<ATDPRHS> I created new partion that is swap
<ATDPRHS> what other partitions I should create?
<bioterror> and now you create another one and it's mount point is /
<bioterror> and all the space left is allocated for /
<ATDPRHS> its loading
<ATDPRHS> after the manual installation, will it damage my other operating system bioterror?
<bioterror> why would it damage?
<bioterror> ATDPRHS, I hope you chose ext4 as the filesystem
<bioterror> as it's the golden path of FS
<ATDPRHS> does it usually take long?
<bioterror> I can install lubuntu in 20mins from USB pendrive
<bioterror> arch takes ̃~10mins and I'm leeching stuff
<ATDPRHS> I'm talking about creating the swap
<bioterror> what
<bioterror> it takes like minute or something
<ATDPRHS> its taking long
<ATDPRHS> it still showing that its creating
<ATDPRHS> the mouse pointer is still showing that its loading :S
<bioterror> ofcourse, it will create / and swap at the same time
<bioterror> afair
<ATDPRHS> okayz
<ATDPRHS> So how long you been linux user?
<bioterror> since '98
<ATDPRHS> hmm
<ATDPRHS> This is my first time...
<bioterror>  well have our first times
<ATDPRHS> I've tried many times before but always stuck at the installation
<ATDPRHS> its like since 5 years
<ATDPRHS> yeah
<ATDPRHS> Are you sure it takes a minute to create the swap?
<ATDPRHS> cuz its still working on that
<bioterror> pretty much, right MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> ??
<bioterror> but I have to get to bed
<ATDPRHS> okayz
<bioterror> it's 00:44 and my phone wakes me up 05:30
<ATDPRHS> thanks bioterror
<ATDPRHS> sorry...
<bioterror> but something aint right or something if it takes that long
<bioterror> have you chosen the filesystem for the /?
<ATDPRHS> not yet
<ATDPRHS> its still loading
<ATDPRHS> for the swap
<bioterror> :P
<bioterror> it should not take this long
<ATDPRHS> do I close it?
<bioterror> can you start any applications
<ATDPRHS> and run it again?
<bioterror> or something
<ATDPRHS> yes
<ATDPRHS> yeah
<ATDPRHS> I can
<ATDPRHS> so do I quit it the installer
<ATDPRHS> and try again?
<ATDPRHS> or wait?
<bioterror> you can quit it and try again
<ATDPRHS> I quit it
<ATDPRHS> but I'm trying to reopen it
<ATDPRHS> done
<ATDPRHS> do I make it logical or primary?
<bioterror> windows wants to be parimary
<ATDPRHS> yes
<ATDPRHS> I don't wanna lose windows
<ATDPRHS> so I make it logical?
<ATDPRHS> the swap
<ATDPRHS> logical?
<MrChrisDruif> ATDPRHS: On a logical partition you can put (up to 4 I thought) primary partitions (HDD are limited to 4 primary partition)....swap is counted as an primary partition
<MrChrisDruif> :)
<ATDPRHS> thank you MrChrisDruif
<ATDPRHS> I'm new at this...
<MrChrisDruif> I was thinking that O:-)
<MrChrisDruif> I've been idling at this channel for 2 hours or something...
<MrChrisDruif> Been busy with other things
<ATDPRHS> whats the difference between beginning and end?
<ATDPRHS> in creating the partions?
<MrChrisDruif> Placement on the disk drive
<MrChrisDruif> I thought beginning was nearer to the center...hence better for swap
<ATDPRHS> It doesn't let me create another partition after creating the swap?
<MrChrisDruif> How much partitions are you currently having?
<ATDPRHS> sda1 -> 3 without swap
<ATDPRHS> they are for the windows
<ATDPRHS> I deleted sda4 then create from the free space to swap as 2 GB
<ATDPRHS> I make it (primary and beginning, swap area, MB 2048)
<ATDPRHS> So what do I do?
<MrChrisDruif> So you have a Windows partition and 3 others?
<ATDPRHS> Windows Partition and 2 others
<DiSTORT3D> Fetched 174MB in 16s (10.3MB/s)  ^^
<MrChrisDruif> Well....if SWAP is another partition you create...then your up to 4 right?
<ATDPRHS> yes
<MrChrisDruif> What are on the other two partitions?
<MrChrisDruif> DiSTORT3D: Good going ;)
<ATDPRHS> recovery and a personal drive
<MrChrisDruif> Alright....I think you don't want to lose those two....hence my next idea ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Convert the total amount of remaining disk space into an logical partition
<MrChrisDruif> After that add SWAP and / partition
<MrChrisDruif> 's
<ATDPRHS> what is the type of the logical partication?
<ATDPRHS> use as?
<ATDPRHS> I mean
<ATDPRHS> what use as of it?
<MrChrisDruif> ??
<ATDPRHS> ahh
<ATDPRHS> okayz
<ATDPRHS> hold on
<MrChrisDruif> *holding*
<ATDPRHS> how much / should be?
<ATDPRHS> which one is it?
<ATDPRHS> in "Use as"
<ATDPRHS> I see Ext4, 3, 2, reiserFS, btrfs, JFS, XFS, FAT16&32, swap
<MrChrisDruif> How much space have you got? I would say Ext4 and everything that remains after you've created swap :)
<MrChrisDruif> (At least for now O:-))
<ATDPRHS> Okayz
<ATDPRHS> Now I created 2 GB Swap and the rest are Ext 4
<ATDPRHS> thats it?
<ATDPRHS> Do I click install?
<MrChrisDruif> Yes :)
<MrChrisDruif> (More advanced would be to also create a separate /home, keeping you data safe after a fresh install
<MrChrisDruif> )
<MrChrisDruif> But that can also be added after your all set  :)
<ATDPRHS> so / is for the ubuntu operating system files
<ATDPRHS> and /home is for my data
<ATDPRHS> what else?
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, but /home is a sub-folder, so it's still created but now part of the root partition (/ == root)
<MrChrisDruif> Ow....you've also got a /boot and lots of other bits and pieces....but even I don't really care for those :P
<ATDPRHS> I want both
<ATDPRHS> Ubuntu and win7
<ATDPRHS> Win7 is already installed
<ATDPRHS> and i'm now confused
<ATDPRHS> and I created the / (20 GB out of 30 GB)
<MrChrisDruif> Yes, and now you installing Ubuntu :)
<distort3d> I have 2 different linux, both use the same swap :D
<MrChrisDruif> distort3d: Yeah, that's fine :)
<ATDPRHS> and when I try to create one for home, it shows me that there is 30 GB available :S
<ATDPRHS> haha
<ATDPRHS> I'm tired of this...
<MrChrisDruif> I've heard it's better to have a separate /data for you data when you want to use two Linux's with the same data access...
<MrChrisDruif> I'm going to look into that, so don't hold me on it :P
<distort3d> Swap is erased at boot right?
<distort3d> atleast i dont have any problems with any of them, 1 is rhel 6 the other ubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> distort3d: How do you mean?
<MrChrisDruif> (I think at shutdown, but it's just room for program to write data which is going to be used....an extension for the RAM)
<ATDPRHS> OK
<ATDPRHS> I think
<ATDPRHS> I cleaned my hard disk :-)
<ATDPRHS> I lost everything
<ATDPRHS> so It doesn't matter more
<distort3d> 2 different linux's both on seperated disc' only swap is shared. on another disc.
<MrChrisDruif> ATDPRHS: I don't know :)
<ATDPRHS> Just a final question
<ATDPRHS> now that I don't have anymore windows
<ATDPRHS> Do I install Ubuntu
<ATDPRHS> then install windows?
<ATDPRHS> or windows first?
<ATDPRHS> to keep both?
<MrChrisDruif> I would suggest Windows first, Ubuntu should be able to detect Windows and add it to grub...the other way around doesn't really work well :)
<ATDPRHS> Now I remembered that I have 50 GB of files that I didnt back them up
<ATDPRHS> Now I remembered that I have 50 GB of files that I didnt back them up:-)
<ATDPRHS> :-)
<ATDPRHS> *
<MrChrisDruif> ATDPRHS: Don't feel desperate, try to boot a live CD and see how much you can salvage :)
<ATDPRHS> Windows doesn't want to detect the hard disk even
<MrChrisDruif> Try an Linux liveCD, better at detecting etc of hdd's
<ATDPRHS> basically
<ATDPRHS> through linus
<ATDPRHS> linux
<ATDPRHS> I create new partitions that should be NTFS, right?
<MrChrisDruif> ATDPRHS: First try to mount the drive while in the liveCD and see if you can find any of the files you (think) you lost
<ATDPRHS> okayz
<distort3d> best dual boot is 2 seperated disc, both with there own mbr.
<MrChrisDruif> distort3d: I've dual booted with Windows on the same disk (only an attempt of triple boot failed miserably :P)
<ATDPRHS> the driver that it should have the files
<MrChrisDruif> That's when I've completely moved to Ubuntu :D
<ATDPRHS> is the one that has been lost
<ATDPRHS> windows does not want to boat, its still there
<kristian-aalborg> hurm, this is weird
<MrChrisDruif> Like I said, you only thought it was lost :)
<kristian-aalborg> I installed Tiny Core Linux by the book, and I can't see it in grub
<ATDPRHS> It doesn't matter anymore the windows
<MrChrisDruif> Probably the MBR of Windows was lost/corrupted or something...
<ATDPRHS> I want to repartition the hard disk
<ATDPRHS> for both windows and linux
<ATDPRHS> so i install both after each other
<MrChrisDruif> ATDPRHS: Why doesn't it matter anymore? Want to switch completely to Ubuntu? :P
<distort3d> I have 1 disc with windows on it, but its just standing on the desktop doing nothing 320 GB Filesystem, System Reserved (i wonder what for still waiting)
<MrChrisDruif> ATDPRHS: First back up those files and your good to go :)
<ATDPRHS> Windows is fully backed up
<MrChrisDruif> Alright :)
<ATDPRHS> How do I delete the partitions?
<ATDPRHS> through GParted
<ATDPRHS> and create new ones for both windows and Linux
<ATDPRHS> so that after then I install windows then Ubuntu directly
<MrChrisDruif> Yup :) (Just deleting them would do the trick I even think :)
<madsailor> hello all.  Just asked in #ubuntu-offtopic, but though I'd ask here too: I have some plymouth themes that I developed and would like to share.  Where is the best place to have them hosted online?
<ATDPRHS> there are two partitions I can't delete
<MrChrisDruif> madsailor: deviant-art? Gnome-look?
<MrChrisDruif> ATDPRHS: Are the mounted?
<ATDPRHS> I guess
<MrChrisDruif> When you right-click them you should be able to selected unmount
<ATDPRHS> GParted crached
<ATDPRHS> when I unmounted them
<madsailor> MrChrisDruif, alright, I'll take a look.  are they free?
<ATDPRHS> it doesn't want to open again
<MrChrisDruif> madsailor: yes
<MrChrisDruif> ATDPRHS: You are in a LiveCD right?
<ATDPRHS> yes
<madsailor> MrChrisDruif, great.  Thanks
<MrChrisDruif> madsailor: Also try a google search for "hosting plymouth themes"
<ATDPRHS> MrChrisDruif, what do I do?
<MrChrisDruif> ATDPRHS: How do you mean opening?
<distort3d> With my netbook i get on every restart, disk sda5 is not mounted.
<MrChrisDruif> In the file-manager?
<ATDPRHS> I can't reopen GParted after it crached
<MrChrisDruif> When does it crash?
<ATDPRHS> When I unmounted the second partitino
<ATDPRHS> partition
<ATDPRHS> I opened disutility
<distort3d> buh swap not mounted Swap size 0 bytes
<ATDPRHS> disk utility
<SpaceDuck> Is there a lightweight alternative to Nautilus?
<MrChrisDruif> SpaceDuck: Plenty :)
<SpaceDuck> Any recommendations for UNR 10.10 ?
<ATDPRHS> Can I PM you MrChrisDruif
<ATDPRHS> ?
<MrChrisDruif> ATDPRHS: yeah, but not for long....I want to go to bed :P
<distort3d> thunar
<distort3d> or xfe
<MrChrisDruif> PCmanFM is another one :P
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-01-30
<Vivekananda> Hello everyone
<s-fox> Hello.
<Vivekananda> hi s-fox,Is there a way to get an update on a post when I get a reply on ubuntu forums.like feed or sth?
<s-fox> Not via feed, but you could get an update via email if you subscribe to the thread Vivekananda
<Vivekananda> aha , ok thanks s-fox
<duanedesign> s-fox: hello
<s-fox> Hello duanedesign .
<StepNjump> Hi, anybody here familiar with pgp?
<hobgoblin> StepNjump: better just to ask your actual question - many in here will have probably used it - but not be able to answer ;)
<bobweaver> hello there anyone been able to install magneto toi a ubuntu server ?
<StepNjump> Well, whenever I try to generate a key, I keep getting errors hobgoblin
<StepNjump> I tried pgp, gpg, gpa, etc...
<bobweaver> StepNjump:  what is the point ? for mail ? launchpad ?
<bobweaver> StepNjump: tried engima ? for thunderbird
<bobweaver> StepNjump:  is your firewall real high ?
<bobweaver> that stoped me from signing up to launchpad once
<hobgoblin> StepNjump: I has some errors with pgp - took me 3 goes to get it working - not the best person to ask :)
<StepNjump> hobgoblin: ok thanks.. no it was to encrypt files here on my workstation
<StepNjump> Want to encrypt whatever is in dropbox cuz I don't fully trust the transport layer + dropbox owners
<flugger> anyone aware of a dancer-ircd information resource..such as irc channel?
<geirha> flugger: /msg alis list *dancer*
<flugger> yeah..
<flugger> I I found that channel..
<flugger> 0 users
<flugger> was looking for any additional resources someone might know of
<flugger> channels aren't always what they seem..
<geirha> Ah, well I've never heard of it, so that was my best answer :/
<flugger> hey
<flugger> that helped though..I forgot how to use wild cards to search the chanlist
<flugger> and dancer-ircd is actually what this freenode network was originally based on... I believe.
<flugger> could be wrong though..
<geirha> If that's the case, #freenode may know
<flugger> good call
<jimmie> Hey, I tried to install Wine though the software centre and encountered this problem, does anyone have any ideas how to resolve it:
<jimmie> There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks.
<jimmie> Details: raceback (most recent call last):
<jimmie>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 968, in simulate
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-01-31
<StepNjump> I lost my audio in Ubuntu natty. I didn't do anything special.. Any ideas?
<holstein> did you just upgrade?
<StepNjump> nope!
<StepNjump> Nothing, not even update
<holstein> what do you think happened? you did nothing?... have you rebooted?
<holstein> well.. ill just fire off somethings... check lspci, assuming its an internal card... run aplay -l and arecord -l ... if you see ouput there then you *should* hear something
<holstein> i would double check all the obvious silly stuff... mute switches.. whatever
<ThirdThough> sup everyone
<sharkmap> Help please. I am trying to install 11.10 as a dual boot onto the second partition of the second hard drive, but the install gives the error "no root file system is defined. please correct this from the partition menu." but what do I do there? I can't figure out what setting I need to change. TIA
<coalwater> well, i was going to help but you're gone
<Ianp5a> you gotta be quick!
<coalwater> i wasn't looking lol, when i looked he/she was already gone
<^zenyhooubby-it> hi! :)
<^zenyhooubby-it> I don't know how add not-allocated space to the ubuntu 10.04 ext3 partition using gparted. Can you help me please? THanks :-)
<holstein> ^zenyhooubby-it: you want to do that from a live CD... you can try with gparted... i would have all data backed up, and consider just making a partition there on the unused space
<^zenyhooubby-it> holstein: CD reader is bugged... I succeded to create new partitions and not-allocated space with gparted, but I simply don't know how to add space to partition. I already have 3 partition in 60 gb of space! XD Another one isn't so good for my old pc :-)
<holstein> ^zenyhooubby-it: you can take the drive to another machine.. you can USB boot...
<holstein> ^zenyhooubby-it: you wont, and shouldnt, be resizing on the system like you want to while its mounted
<bobweaver> ikonia:  it goes mint then ubuntu then debian then debian again
<bobweaver> I want  ubuntu then whatever
<bobweaver> I have llloked at /etc/boot/grub.cfg     just a little lost
<bobweaver> looked *
<bobweaver> sorry wrong channel
<bobweaver> well kinda
<^zenyhooubby-it> so how can I do it, holstein? Why I need cd/usb? HOw can I unmount the partition that I want to enlarge?
<holstein> ^zenyhooubby-it: you can do it from a live CD... that can be running on a live USB stick.. OR, you can take the hard drive out of the machine, and mount it on another one running gparted
<holstein> you cant boot up the machine, and unmount the system partion, and resize it
<^zenyhooubby-it> there is some way to edit ubuntu partition with ubuntu? provisory mode or similars...
<holstein> ^zenyhooubby-it: no that im aware of... i *always* just use a live CD.. or take the hard drive to another machine...
<^zenyhooubby-it> unlucly I can't use cd or usb, as I told before
<holstein> right... you take the hard drive to another box
<holstein> or, just use the partition you made
<^zenyhooubby-it> can I do it using windows xp? it's installed too in another partition
<^zenyhooubby-it> It's in dual boot
<hobgoblin> bobweaver: what you trying to do - sort grub order out?
<holstein> ^zenyhooubby-it: not that im aware of.. you need to unmount partitions to resize them, and XP has no partion management like that that im aware of
<bobweaver> hobgoblin:  yup I was
<bobweaver> thanks for asking hobgoblin
<^zenyhooubby-it> ok thanks holstein :-)
<^zenyhooubby-it> I will try cd
<holstein> ^zenyhooubby-it: sometimes, i can get plop to load on strange CD drives, and boot USB from it
<hobgoblin> bobweaver: have you sorted it or do you still want some help?
<^zenyhooubby-it> plop?
<hobgoblin> bobweaver: sorry - in and out a bit at the moment
<holstein> http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanagerdl.html
<bobweaver> hobgoblin:  sorry I had a phne call.
<bobweaver> but I got it worked ouyt thanks
<bobweaver> how long untill the 12.04 comes out ?
<hobgoblin> at the end of 04 ;)
<bobweaver> lol
<bobweaver> cprofitt: ping  is the party still uin syracuse ?
<bobweaver> in *
<hobgoblin> bobweaver: though to be frank I have it running on 3 machines without any major problems
<bobweaver> really
<hobgoblin> xubuntu not ubuntu I add
<bobweaver> ahh
<bobweaver> is that alpha or beta now ?
<hobgoblin> yep - there's an oddity with hibernate - but that's common to all I believe and some qt apps needed some appearance things dealing with
<hobgoblin> I think it's still alpha
<bobweaver> hobgoblin:  is there release partys around you ?>
<hobgoblin> bobweaver: not beta till March - then beta2 in april
<bobweaver> thanks hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> nope - I live in a little town on the south coast of england - there'll be one in London
<bobweaver> 5 years on this one I hear
<cprofitt> bobweaver: not sure. I have not heard from anyone on the planning
<cprofitt> bobweaver: ask ducky in #ubuntu-us-ny
<cprofitt> he is doing the planning
<bobweaver> cprofitt:  let me know it O can help thanksk
<hobgoblin> bobweaver: yep - 2 of the machines I have it on will stay with it
<bobweaver> I
<cprofitt> bobweaver: I would truly appreciate your assitance in getting something planned
<bobweaver> sure
<cprofitt> if ducky does not have it set for Syr we need to do something locally... and I will not be around for it so I need someone else to take the project on
<bobweaver> just let me know what to do
<bobweaver> I will do IT !
<bobweaver> :>)
<bobweaver> I will talk to him
<bobweaver> 1st
<cprofitt> awesome -- thanks
<bobweaver> then if nothing I will talk to the people at the college
<bobweaver> RIT that is
<bobweaver> cprofitt:  thanks for thd info dude
<bobweaver> the *
<^zenyhooubby-it> holstein : can I make a live-usb image of ubuntu in a usb key with data into it?
<AJH101> hi i would like to start lmms via an icon rather than terminal - any ideas please? Thanks!
<Atlantic777> AJH101: you can create a launcher, and as the command put /usr/bin/lmms
<bennettwrite> I'm running Ubuntu 11.10 Desktop on an old server. The Ubuntu OS is running on a 250Gb hard drive and the files I want to share on on a second 1Tb hard drive mounted in the server.  I've mounted the 1Tb drive to /media/New Volume in Ubuntu and shared it. But because it is mounted under media my Windows Vista machines can't see the correct file path since it seems I can't share /media...Any advice?
<AJH101> Thanks
<^zenyhooubby-it> can someone help me with the question above? thanks :-)
<bobweaver> holstein : can I make a live-usb image of ubuntu in a usb key with data into it?     ?????????????
<philipballew> ^zenyhooubby-it, you want to make a custom iso basically?
<^zenyhooubby-it> i don't know philipballew
<^zenyhooubby-it> I think yes
<^zenyhooubby-it> ubuntu live-usb without erase data into usb-key
<bennettwrite> hi...I'm trying to share a second hard drive on my Ubuntu machine to a Windows network.  The problem I'm having is that the drive auto mounts under /media, which i'm unable to share...  Is there a way to force it to mount to /public, which I can share and access?
<ascianabhro> is there any displayConfigGTK or alternative for Ubuntu Lucid?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-02-01
<Goodguy69> How to I tell if some site is trying to use my pc as a proxy? A site was connected an hour after closing my browser. The site has no updates etc.
<mystdarren> check firewall logs
<sahmed> I have a question about installing .tar.gz files in Kubuntu.
<hobgoblin> ask it then :)
<sahmed> how do I install it
<sahmed> :)
<sahmed> I have synaptic file manager but not sure how I can use that to install the package
<hobgoblin> hi sahmed - sorry was afk
<hobgoblin> you need to extract it and then it depends what is in the extracted folder as to what you need to do next
<hobgoblin> what is it you are trying to install
<hobgoblin> synaptic will not be of any use with a tarball
<sahmed> I am trying to install Cisco AnyConnect that I downloaded from Cisco's website
<hobgoblin> never heard of it :)
<hobgoblin> is it a small download sahmed ? if it is give me a link and I'll take a look
<sahmed> yea its only 3mb...but you have to login to Cisco's website to download the file so I do not have a direct link
<hobgoblin> oh - ok - so have you extracted it yet? right click extract
<sahmed> yes i have..i downloaded 2 files...anyconnect-linux-2.5.3055-k9.tar.gz and anyconnect-linux-2.5.3055-vpnapi.tar.gz
<sahmed> i have extracted both but not sure which one is the main one to use...
<hobgoblin> neither do I ...
<hobgoblin> can you use a terminal sahmed
<sahmed> yes i navigated to the extracted folder with terminal
<hobgoblin> if you can navigate to each one in turn and do ls
<sahmed> didn't know what to do after that
<hobgoblin> then paste the contents to paste.ubuntu.com - put a user name and I'll have a look
<hobgoblin> not sure I'll be able to help you - but let's look first
<hobgoblin> then paste the contents to paste.ubuntu.com - put a user name, enter and then give me the new urlk and I'll have a look
<hobgoblin> sahmed: I will be right back
<sahmed> Here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/825180/
<hobgoblin> sahmed: ok in that one there is a vpnfooinstall.sh - while in the correct directory try sh .vpn_in - tab should autocomplete
<hobgoblin> it might need sudo though
<sahmed> i did sude su and logged in...by the way what does sudo mean..I know su mean supper user
<hobgoblin> sahmed: ubuntu does not use su
<hobgoblin> the su account is disabled
<sahmed> i typed in sudo su and put in my password
<sahmed> is that the correct method
<hobgoblin> you can just sudo command
<hobgoblin> no need for su at all
<hobgoblin> sahmed: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sahmed> Thanks so you are saying I have to use sudo to install the application?
<hobgoblin> sahmed: yep - if root is needed then sudo sh vpn_install.sh
<hobgoblin> but as you said it is possuible you need the other installed first - there are some threads on the forum about this cisco thing
<sahmed> okay thanks for your help
<hobgoblin> did it work?
<sahmed> no i still don't know what to do
<sahmed> i'll look around on cisco's website
<hobgoblin> sahmed: did you do sh vpn_install.sh  while in the directory or sudo sh vpn_install.sh if it asked for root rights
<sahmed> oh let me try that
<sahmed> well i just did sh vpn_install.sh and it asked if i agreed to the licence
<sahmed> Start the VPN agent.... then said Done!
<hobgoblin> :)
<sahmed> but not sure where the install is :)
<hobgoblin> I'll not be able to help you with the agent itself though I'm afraid
<hobgoblin> if you did sh and not sudo sh it should be in your /home somewhere
<sahmed> okay i'll look around
<sahmed> i found it :)
<sahmed> after I did sh vpn_install.sh ..i located the vpnui in the folder where all the extracted application were and the UI came up
<hobgoblin> sahmed: cool - glad I could be of assistance - enjoy ubuntu :)
<sahmed> Thank you
<Alexeey17> hi, i was wondering if there's any way of scanning my comp so that i find out what drivers and what modules i need on the boot dvd
<Alexeey17> is there anyone here at all?
<coalwater> hi Alexeey17
<Alexeey17> hi
<coalwater> so, what do u mean by scanning
<Alexeey17> something like an utility that scans my hardware
<Alexeey17> and tells me what i need and what is best
<coalwater> u just installed a new ubuntu ? or what do u mean, when the system starts the update manager handles all this stuff
<Alexeey17> no, i am trying to figure out what version to download and install, and what other drivers i'll be needing, i have xp for the moment
<coalwater> u wont have an internet connection on the ubuntu pc ?
<Alexeey17> i have interenet but it's wireless, and dont know if thats going to work after reinstall
<Alexeey17> tho i think i can use a cable untill i find a driver for it
<coalwater> well u could try using live cd, if it doesnt work then u need to check
<Alexeey17> thought of that, downloading one now. and do you think that the last version is going to run smooth on a 1.5ghz celeron m with 512 mb ram toshiba sattellite?
<coalwater> it should run fine, but u could consider running different desktop versions, like kubuntu or lubuntu, they need less ram
<Alexeey17> do those have live cd versions?
<coalwater> yea
<Alexeey17> ok, witch one do you reccomend?
<coalwater> theres good support for lubuntu
<coalwater> maybe u could try that
<Alexeey17> ok, thanks alot :) cya
<coalwater> latest lubuntu http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/11.10/release/
<Alexeey17> thnaks :)
<nlsthzn> Jono Q&A now on ustream
<nlsthzn> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon
 * benonsoftware wishes he could
<asdfpoi3> hello! can someone tell me if there's anything like dreamweaver for ubuntu?
 * Timurator burp
<holstein> asdfpoi3: sure
<holstein> what are you wanting to do?
<holstein> http://kompozer.net/ is an option
 * benonsoftware was trying think what kompozer was called during his UDW session :P
<holstein> :)
<benonsoftware> holstein: Thanks :p
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-02-02
<ashickur-noor> How r u every body?
 * ashickur-noor is thinking every body may be sleeping after the UDW 2nd day
<holstein> ashickur-noor: im here... check out #ubuntu-beginners-team if you'd like to be more social :)
<Unit193> holstein: Late to the party
<ashickur-noor> he he
<ashickur-noor> How to add different server in X-Chat?
<holstein> i think its in the menu... connect? something like that.. server or channel?
<Unit193> I always point at http://toxin.jottit.com/xchat because I've not really used xchat (So it's back there <----- )
<ashickur-noor> I will see that site
<taterheads> sup guise
<taterheads> Whats going on in here
<Culiforge> I installed a Geforce 8400gs and now my 10.04 won't boot, is there any wisdom here?
<Culiforge> or should I find the nvidia irc?
<s-fox> Hello.
<raju> s-fox:  Hi man
<s-fox> Hello raju
<raju> s-fox: how is the day ?
<s-fox> Average. Working on a SOAP service request with ssl certificate.
<savant_> Struggling With SSH, I understand config files and getting around in the command line, but SSh?
<cul_away> installed an nvidia 8400gs and 10.04 won't boot anymore, with or without the card present. Any wisdom?
<holstein> cul_away: i would try the recovery console... ideally, you would remove the driver *before* taking that card out.. you can always put a custom xorg.conf in place that forces vesa
<cul_away> holstein: tried recovery, no boot there either..
<holstein> ok.. then vesa, or going to the command line and uninstalling the driver you installed, or any xorg.conf or anything else that would force the proprietary driver that is failing for you
<holstein> first time i encountered this, i reinstalled ;)
<holstein> the next few times, vesa worked til i could get in
<cul_away> holstein: installed the card, installed driver, system requested reboot, boot splash came up in lo-res then hangs
<cul_away> hrmmm
<holstein> cul_away: not sure i follow you
<holstein> i was assuming you had a functional system booting an unmentioned proprietary video driver.. then you took out the card
<cul_away> holstein: you know the splash scree that says ubuntu 10.04 with the four dots..
<cul_away> no, other way around.. working system.. installed nvidia card loaded driver.. dead system
<holstein> cul_away: sure.. just unistall the driver
<cul_away> how can I go about that.. I'm currently running a minimal install on another partition.. I can access the other but I don't know what i'm looking for..
<holstein> on my system, i used a knoppix disc to get a nice xorg.conf file, then when i installed the proprietary nvidia driver, and it went all wonky like that, i used the xorg.conf from knoppix and changed the driver section
<cul_away> is there someplace you can point me that would have a walk-through of sorts?
<holstein> cul_away: i would get an xorg.conf for you system, however you like to go about that... i use knopppix or puppy somtimes.. then put that it /etc/X11
<holstein> cul_away: not really.. you can ask nvidia i suppose, but i doubt they are eager to speak with you about it ;)
<holstein> you can try main #ubuntu
<holstein> but, this is the way to go
<holstein> you can boot in and get to the terminal and remove the driver as well, and go from there
<cul_away> could I possibly use the xorg.conf from this present install I'm using now.. same system, same 10.04...
<holstein> cul_away: if there is one there already, try editing it
<holstein> im my cases *with* nvidia, the one the driver created was bad... kind of like what you are explaining
<cul_away> so I'm in my current "good" install in etc/x11... I don't see an xorg.conf...
<holstein> cul_away: i just backed up 2 xorg.conf's.. the knoppix one, and the nvidia one.. i remember using the vesa driver to troubleshoot, and just experimenting... i used a live CD
<holstein> cul_away: right.. there doesnt have to be one... you *can* use one... knoppix generates one still AFAIK
<holstein> you might have had nvidia create one, and you are not looking at that /etc
<cul_away> so if I pop in a live cd and grab an xorg from that, you're saying I just replace it into my "dead" system with appropriate edits concerning the system specs?
<cul_away> here is my xorg from the dead system.. http://pastebin.com/qfturEGx
<Culiforge> holstein: ? did I lose you?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-02-03
<gfarmer> anyone around to help with a display issue?
<JoseeAntonioR> gfarmer Yes :)
<gfarmer> awesome! I'm having trouble playing video on my second display
<gfarmer> using VGA
<gfarmer> everything else works, but video will only play on my primary monitor
<JoseeAntonioR> Can you please give me the output of sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a; uname -a ?
<JoseeAntonioR> Please paste it in pastebin.ubuntu.com
<JoseeAntonioR> You can copy the output with Ctrl+Shift+C
<gfarmer> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/827275/
<gfarmer> that was withouth the second display hooked up
<gfarmer> nm, didn't change the output of sudo lshw -C display
<JoseeAntonioR> Can you please connect the second display and re-run the command?
<gfarmer> I did and it was the same I think
<JoseeAntonioR> Ok. Can you change the resolution on your first monitor?
<gfarmer> sure, to what
<JoseeAntonioR> I was asking if there are no problems when changing the resolution.
<gfarmer> oh, yeah
<gfarmer> primary is netbook and secondary is a TV
<gfarmer> I can change resolution on both no problem
<gfarmer> but video only works on primary unless I mirror the displays
<JoseeAntonioR> That is what I was going to ask
<gfarmer> actually, I don't think video works on either now when I have both plugged in
<JoseeAntonioR> Are you using shared screens? I mean, can you move a window from screen 1 to screen 2?
<gfarmer> yes
<JoseeAntonioR> Have you tried to open the video player on screen 1, and then move it to screen 2?
<gfarmer> yeah
<JoseeAntonioR> And what happens? Do you still have the problem?
<gfarmer> I just realized that I can't get video on screen 1 to work if I have screen 2 on as a shared screen
<gfarmer> so it doesn't work on either in that situation
<JoseeAntonioR> Then, I really can't help you, I don't know what to do in this case. Sorry.
<gfarmer> ha, ok
<gfarmer> it's rather strange
<JoseeAntonioR> Yes, because everything except video works
<gfarmer> like I said, with mirroring, it doesn't have a problem
<gfarmer> oh well, maybe it's a bug
<JoseeAntonioR> Can be
<gfarmer> could it be that my graphics card just can't handle the load?
<gfarmer> this is a netbook integrated card
<JoseeAntonioR> Maybe. Have you tried searching for that?
<gfarmer> for that card?
<gfarmer> I didn't find many posts about that card
<JoseeAntonioR> And have you tried upgrading the system? Because I see you are using Lucid Lynx
<gfarmer> yeah, I could try that
<gfarmer> didn't want to have to back everything up, but might help
<JoseeAntonioR> gfarmer You have another option
<JoseeAntonioR> You can download the CDs for 10.10, 11.04 and 11.10, and upgrade in order
<JoseeAntonioR> That way you won't lose your data
<gfarmer> yeah, can you download and update incrementally as well?
<gfarmer> I'll need to free up some HD space
<JoseeAntonioR> Yes, you can.
<JoseeAntonioR> I suggest  you download the torrents, that way you get a error-free iso
<gfarmer> good idea
<gfarmer> thanks again for the help
<urlin2u> JoseeAntonioR, is it the alternative cd used for in place updates saving the data?
<urlin2u> never used it was just wondering.
<JoseeAntonioR> urlin2u No, it is a text-based installer. To update without losing your data you can use the normal CD, and select to just upgrade the distro
<urlin2u> JoseeAntonioR, cool I din't know this was possible, I will have to do one, thanks. :D
<urlin2u> didn't*
<JoseeAntonioR> urnlin2u No prob :)
<gfarmer> quit
<r4y> Is there a gui for looking at deleted files where I can see the files if they are still there?, I am not trying to recover any files. I have been wondering this because I have read about different programs on Google for doing so from the terminal.
<r4y> Don't get me wrong I like the terminal.
<bioterror> we got you wrong
<bioterror> move files to trashbin first :D
<r4y> :) he he
<r4y> OK, then what about having a list of deleted files then in the terminal?
<r4y> Instead of searching, that is what I am asking
<r4y> I haven't invested time into trying out the different programs for recovery yet.
<Unit193> List of files you deleted from the terminal? You could look at .bash_history I suppose
<bioterror> Unit193, it's full of rm -rf *
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> "oh, I deleted all the files"
<bioterror> !gddrescue
<ubot2`> Factoid 'gddrescue' not found
<Unit193> bioterror: sudo undo  ;)
<Unit193> !undelete
<ubot2`> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<r4y> This hard drive under Disk Utility is Ext4
<r4y> I wonder what kind of hard drive my uncle gave me a few years ago.
<r4y> Will the last 2 links work for Ext4 hard drives?, Or just Ext3 hard drives?
<r4y> So I can grep for files then?
<r4y> It's been a while since I read about it
<r4y> If I made a file right now then deleted how can I recover it?
<r4y> Using the terminal that is
<Unit193> Look at the links from ubot2` and read up on testdisk
<r4y> Does it need to be done from a live CD?
<r4y> Or only for a hard drive crash?
<r4y> I going to have to bookmark the links the bot posted
<r4y> Is there a grep for ext4 like ext3 has which is shown as ext3grep?
<r4y> I just found this link:
<r4y> http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/
<saji89> Hi guys.
<saji89> I have been trying to set up a name based virtual host in pache on ubuntu 11.10, to a folder /var/www/test. But it keeps on pointing to /var/www only. Any idea how to solve it?
<Unit193> As I don't use apache, all I can say is I'm sure they have a channel, there is also #ubuntu-server, and this doc should help you too https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html (Otherwise, there may be someone here that can help)
<saji89> Unit193: I have already been to #ubuntu-server
<Unit193> Mind if I ask how long you waited for an answer? It's night in parts of the US now (02:22 for me)
<saji89> Unit193: No problem. I had been discussing there and as a matter of fact doing now too. Headed out here to know if someone does know of it.
<Unit193> Of it, yeppers, used to use it a long time ago. I now use Cherokee and lighttpd (on different computers). But anyway, I'm not the one you are seeking
<saji89> Unit193: No problem man.
<Snicksie> saji89, have you been working with the virtual hosts in sites-enabled or sites-available?
<Snicksie> isnt this what you're looking for saji89 : http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/mod/core.html#virtualhost ?
<saji89> Snicksie: I have been working in sites-available and using a2ensite.
<Snicksie> okay
<saji89> Snicksie: I have followed that. But things doesn;t seem working as needed.
<Snicksie> so you have a particular servername set up which should point to your site?
<saji89> Snicksie: Yes.
<Snicksie> hm, dont know then... I've only seen others doing the setup, never did it myself :p
<saji89> Snicksie: Ok. thanks.
<saji89> Snicksie: By the way I had posted a detailed question in Askubuntu about this-http://askubuntu.com/questions/101030/apche-virtualhost-keeps-pointing-to-default-directory
<s-fox> Hello.
<benonsoftware> Hello s-fox
<s-fox> Hello benonsoftware
<duanedesign> 9/
<LemonAid> Hello. How can i set the refresh rate for each monitor separately on 11.10?
<holstein> LemonAid: you can put an xorg.conf in place
<LemonAid> holstein, i`ll try and see how it turns out :)
<LemonAid> So i got around the whole xorg.conf by using xrandr. But now i want to adjust the brightness of my monitor. Any tips?
<holstein> LemonAid: i would look on the actual hardware.. other than that, you might just not have a way to do it...
<LemonAid> holstein, that`s a bummer, because my other monitor is a bit dark with it`s brightness set to 100%.
<holstein> well, i assume they are different types... thats probably to be expected to some degree
<LemonAid> Yes, that is true. However i wanted something similar to the windows options. And i just found it, but it does not seem to work for some reason. Under CompizConfig Settings Manager > Opacity, Brightness and Saturation.
<LemonAid> It may be that i don`t know how to 'apply' the settings though.
<holstein> maybe you are not running compiz, or dont have the 3d drivers
<LemonAid> compiz is running, but i have no idea what the 3d drivers are. Bottom line is that nothing seems to work in compiz, but compiz itself is working.
<LemonAid> Some more digging. May have found something. Will be back, if nothing, just to vent. Even the plant in my room is tired of me.
<LemonAid> Right, so what i tried didn`t work. But i found a post that said compiz does not work with unity. Is that true?
<LemonAid> I mean, it is running, but no setting seem to register.
<bodhizazen> cprofitt: you gotta check out the liatest spin =)
<bodhizazen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11661993&postcount=5051
<cprofitt> bodhizazen: looking now
<bodhizazen> Screen shots: http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/ubuntu-gma500-live-cd/
<cprofitt> bodhizazen: which Intel chipset uses the gma500?
<bodhizazen> yes, gma500
<bodhizazen> The spin will work on any hardware ubuntu runs on though
<cprofitt> what processors or chipset?
<bodhizazen> It is a nice, stable build if you want to demo 12.04 to someone
<bodhizazen> x86
<cprofitt> ah... the Atom processor lineup
<bodhizazen> My gentoo install is decked out on that netbook
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-02-04
<allyorbase> So I just took the plunge, any tips for a newcomer to Linux in general?
<urlin2u> brag about it. :D
<allyorbase> Anything you guys think is a 'must have'?
<urlin2u> allyorbase, you have the restricted extras for codecs yet?
<allyorbase> I don't think so!
<urlin2u> allyorbase, what desktop you running?
<allyorbase> Its a gateway, nothing special
<urlin2u> so you downloaded ubuntu, or kubuntu or lubuntu or xubuntu?
<allyorbase> Oh, is that what desktop means? Sorry, I'm really new to Lunix, and its just regular Ubuntu
<urlin2u> allyorbase, cool in the terminal run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<urlin2u> this will load codecs a ms font and stuff generally needed. allyorbase
<allyorbase> Oh, okay, very cool
<urlin2u> allyorbase, lots of stuff really you might look in the ubuntu software center after the terminal gets done for stuff you might like, you can only have one installer installing at once like the terminal or the ubuntu software center
<allyorbase> Oh, okay.
<telnetter> yawn
<nlsthzn> +1
<Culiforge> Is it possible to copy installed programs from on install to another with rsync? Both installs are on the same system with the same 10.04. I've already rsync'd the home directory. Or is there a better way to accomplish this?
<AD_> hi
<morpheeze> somehow quassel appears to ignore the language setting and take the one from the system
<morpheeze> or at least makes a mix
<Culiforge> so I have successfully chroot'd into a broken installation, what do I need to do to fix it, what am I looking for?
<bioterror> you tell us
<duanedesign> what is broken?
<Culiforge> duanedesign: the system halts right after the bootsplash
<Culiforge> duanedesign: initially I found that grub had reassigned the install to sde1 from sda1.. updated grub and it still won't boot (normal or recovery)
<Culiforge> unfortunately I can't pastbin because I have no command line.. so I imagebin instead http://imagebin.org/197268 . this is where it stops
<bioterror> Culiforge, grub-install /dev/sda
<Culiforge> bioterror: ok, but this install shows up on the grub menu, it just doesn't boot
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> at least it loads the kernel :D
<Culiforge> this all happened when I installed an nvidia 8400gs and went for restart as per driver install req.
<Culiforge> grub-install tells me cannot find a device for /boot/grub
<Culiforge> asking if /dev is mounted
<bioterror> okay
<Culiforge> autodetection of a filesystem module failed
<duanedesign> Culiforge: I think the error you got trying to run grub-install is just because you are on LiveCD or chroot'd in
<bioterror> duanedesign, wrongly chrooted ;)
<Culiforge> if I scrollback through my commands in terminal.. it's all stuff I was working on like a week and a half ago
<Culiforge> in my now broken installation
<Culiforge> also if I cd / and ls it's all the root from broken install.. is something not mounted right maybe?
<bioterror> when you make a chroot, you mount into that /mnt for example your live enviroments /dev/, /proc and /sys/
<urlin2u> hmm if there only a bootscript that outlies the setup.
<urlin2u> was
<urlin2u> http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<Culiforge> bioterror: I have an install on another partition and the non booting system is mounted. I chroot'd into it from here
<Culiforge> bioterror: i.e. # chroot /media/4ea2a41f-32ff-41bc-aa1a-3ddaaac7c65e /bin/bash
<Culiforge> bioterror:  is that not right?
<bioterror> that's a usb stick installation which got broken?
<Culiforge> bioterror:  no, I believe that's the uuid of my sda
<bioterror> mount -o bind /dev/ /media//4ea2a41f-32ff-41bc-aa1a-3ddaaac7c65e/
<bioterror> mount -o bind /proc /media//4ea2a41f-32ff-41bc-aa1a-3ddaaac7c65e/
<bioterror> mount -o bind /sys /media//4ea2a41f-32ff-41bc-aa1a-3ddaaac7c65e/
<bioterror> oh, there's two //
<bioterror> take one off ;)
<bioterror> and then chroot /media/foooooo/ /bin/bash
<Culiforge> bioterror: foooo?
<bioterror> foobar
<bioterror> I was too lazy to paste that uuid again
<Culiforge> bioterror: right, I understand.. (that's why i'm in ubuntu-beginners)
<Culiforge> bioterror: should I exit out of my current chroot first before starting your instructions?
<bioterror> yes
<Culiforge> righto
<Culiforge> bioterror:  now when I chroot it tells me cannot run command '/bin/bash' no such file or directory
<bioterror> w00t
<Culiforge> bioterror: woot? isn't that usually a joyous exclamation?
<bioterror> say
<bioterror> which bash
<Culiforge> bioterror: I don't understand
<bioterror> say in terminal: which bash
<Culiforge> which bash /bin/bash
<bioterror> how it can say that no such if it's /bin/bash :o
<Culiforge> bioterror:  that's what i'm screamin
<bioterror> hmmm
<Culiforge> gotta go afk a few.. sry
<bioterror> I have done that myself many times :P
<Culiforge> bioterror: back, sorry bout that
<bioterror> Culiforge, no problems
<Culiforge> bioterror: so "I have done that myself many times" what have you done?
<Culiforge> bioterror: screamin'?
<urlin2u> Culiforge, kind of curious about your problem, would you consider running a script that outlines the what is where in your setup that results in a text file that can be pastebined?
<Culiforge> bioterror: anything to get this fixed man
<bioterror> I would probably try to install kernel again
<urlin2u> Culiforge, http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/  pur the reults.txt in apastebin I can give you a link if needed.
<urlin2u> put*
<urlin2u> Culiforge, here is a pastebin if you want to do this.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Culiforge> urlin2u: righto, I"m on it
<urlin2u> cool
<Culiforge> quick question.. running into problems... do I need to run the script in the chroot'd evironment or just anywhere
<urlin2u> Culiforge, from a live cd download the zip exstarct it to the desktop and run this command. sudo bash ~/Desktop/boot_info_script.sh
<urlin2u> no chroot needed as of now
<Culiforge> bah! bash: /boot_info_script.sh: No such file or directory
<urlin2u> Culiforge, download the zip from the link extract it to the desktop then run that command
<urlin2u> from a live cd
<urlin2u> or on a live cd booted
<Culiforge> http://paste.ubuntu.com/829207/
<Culiforge> there
<urlin2u> cool hold on
<urlin2u> Culiforge, looks like you have no grub bootlader in sdb where the install is you on the cd of te install right now?
<urlin2u> the
<urlin2u> sdb1 looks to be the install am I right?
<Culiforge> sdb is the install I'm in right now, sda is the broken install
<urlin2u> the sda1 is missing the boot files that you would see as an example in sdb1 /boot/grub/grub.cfg /etc/fstab /boot/grub/core.img
<bioterror> sounds nice ;)
<Culiforge> urlin2u: ok, sounds like progress to me, that's more than I've known up till now.. so what do I need to do to fix what the nvidia driver did to my system? :S
<urlin2u> your fsatb is messed up as well as far as where looking at sdf1 correct uuid though, the boot stuff can be reloaded hard to say if this will fix it
<Culiforge> sdf is removable media (card reader)
<urlin2u> Culiforge, follow this chroot to load grub to the sda set up and have it first read in the bios the sda for booting.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot
<urlin2u> hoold on before you do
<Culiforge> holding
<urlin2u> when you get to the chroot first run apt-get install grub-pc grub-common   it may be your missing ths files the the commands to install the bootloader again to the sda.
<urlin2u> these*
<Culiforge> no raid so skip mdadm right?
<urlin2u> I don't see any raid indicators but a standard partition setup
<urlin2u> mdadm?
<Culiforge> it's the first code instruction in the link you sent
<urlin2u> run all commands to get to the chroot enviroment, I just use these refrences = links to get to the areas we need to run the correct commands.
<urlin2u> in the chroot we can purge any grub and reinstall if needed I assume your missing the grub files needed in the OS at this point hence the install commands.
<urlin2u> hope that all makes sense. :)
<Culiforge> urlin2u: ok, I just chroot /mnt... hold there or update-grub?
<Culiforge> ls tells me I'm where I need to be
<urlin2u> cool lets try a purge first just to be careful here run apt-get purge grub-pc grub-common
<Culiforge> sudo correct?
<urlin2u> yes if your not in root I believe the chroot is root you see # in the terminal that is root.
<Culiforge> or doesnt' matter   #
<urlin2u> your in root no sudo needed
<Culiforge> urlin2u: ok, purged
<urlin2u> cool now run apt-get install grub-pc grub-common
<urlin2u> it will ask where you want grub choose sda use the space key to tick it I beliebe
<Culiforge> urlin2u: ok, choices are sda sda1 and sdb, I want sda and sdb right?
<urlin2u> hold on I'm checking
<Culiforge> or choose all 3 and figure which one of sda* is the right one later
<urlin2u> yeah sda
<urlin2u> sda only
<Culiforge> urlin2u: only? I've got this install I'm in now though
<Culiforge> on sdb
<Culiforge> I'll most likely overwrite it later though
<urlin2u> sda only sdb has what it needs already.
<Culiforge> gotcha
<urlin2u> grub reads both HD the sda drive now has controll of the boot if booted from sda
<Culiforge> good, done, no error
<urlin2u> run updtae-grub   and reboot with the sda drive being read first for boot.
<urlin2u> update-grub*
<urlin2u> without the asterix of course. lol
<urlin2u> you ticked the sda right with the spce key?
<Culiforge> yup, sda selected
<Culiforge> ok, going down for reboot..
<urlin2u> cool
<urlin2u> you ran the update-grub
<Culiforge> yes
<urlin2u> cool reboot and give us a update
<urlin2u> bioterror, hard to say how much the OS is messed up huh. :)
<urlin2u> we never know really, lol
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> I cant understand how
<urlin2u> a nvidia install wont mess up grub yeah
<Culiforge> urlin2u: dang.... no dice.. don't even have my other install listed now... had to go to a live cd
<urlin2u> Culiforge, your other install is still the same if the sdb drive is booted first
<urlin2u> can you run the bootscript again?
<Culiforge> urlin2u: like if I run it from f10 boot menu of the bios?
<urlin2u> should be the same though but easily fixed, you mght try that first.
<urlin2u> yeah f12
<Culiforge> urlin2u: it wasnt' on the grub menu
<Culiforge> ok
<urlin2u> Culiforge, you were using the reinstalled grub from sda sdb has a bootloader in its sdb
<urlin2u> they can be booted individually
<urlin2u> both HD's have a mbr that can boot that HD
<Culiforge> urlin2u: unfortunately I gotta run. as much as it pains me to leave this unfinished I promised my son we'd game tonight if he got his homework done so I gotta go. I'll try lurking back on here later tonight.. (EST here)
<urlin2u> Culiforge, cool
<Culiforge> tc all thanks for the help
<urlin2u> no problem
<AD_> hi
<AD_> anybody there?
<dangertux> yes AD_
<AD_> asolute beginner, just installed ubuntu 11.10
<dangertux> Well congrats on taking the big leap :-) Do you need help or have any questions?
<AD_> I went into the sw center to install vlc, but I get a message saying sw package not found
<AD_> i tried others, same
<AD_> 11.10 64bit
<dangertux> AD_:  You need to make sure that you have the Universe repository enabled. It should be by default
<dangertux> AD_: Can you try the following
<AD_> ok tell me
<dangertux> AD_: Press ctrl+alt+t , this will open a terminal
<dangertux> AD_:  Then type the following sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install vlc
<dangertux> AD_:  This will prompt you for your password, and update your repository list as well as attempt to install vlc
<dangertux> AD_: Let me know if that gives you an error.
<AD_> yes, it went into the various archives, but at the end: unable to locate package vlc
<dangertux> AD_:  Interesting, can you do the following in the same terminal cat /etc/sources.list | grep -i universe and let me know what it returns (you may need to use sudo)
<dangertux> AD_:  Screatch that
<dangertux> AD_:  it should be /etc/apt/sources.list
<AD_> permission denied
<dangertux> AD_:  Try it with sudo as such sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep -i universe
<AD_> it took me 12h to connect wired and then out of the blue it connected, I have no idea why
<AD_> I get different results, all with the word universe written in red
<Unit193> Can you pastebin it?
<Unit193> dangertux: Is pastebinit installed by defualt?
<dangertux> Unit193: I don't think so
<dangertux> Unit193: I'm actually on BT5 at the moment so I'm kinda doing this from memory lol
<dangertux> AD_:  Can you tell me if there is a line that looks something like deb http://archives.ubuntu.com oneiric universe
<AD_> yes many
<dangertux> AD_:  do they start with the # character
<AD_> ##
<dangertux> AD_: That's just the first one right?
<dangertux> AD_:  Something about team will not support any something or other
<AD_> ## team. Also, please note that software in universe will not recceive any deb.src etc....
<dangertux> AD_:  Okay that's fine, do any of the lines proceeding that start with #?
<AD_> no
<dangertux> AD_: Hmm...
<dangertux> AD_: Then the universe repository SHOULD be enabled, which is where the vlc package is.
<benonsoftware>  /msg JoseeAntonioR Hello
<AD_> you have to tell me something, is this always so complex the first install?
<benonsoftware> Oh, sorry
<dangertux> AD_: No, I've never run into that problem
<AD_> I have the impression that the system is very unstable, as I said, it connected after 12h, and I cannot understan why
<dangertux> AD_: I'm not sure, I've never had stability problems with Ubuntu (though I don't really mess with 11.10 so much)
<AD_> then, if you reboot, sometimes it reboots fine, some others it freezes on a black screen
<dangertux> AD_: You might be having issues with some of your hardware, though that is not the cause of VLC not installing
<AD_> Could it be the 64bit version?
<dangertux> AD_: Another side note, you are typing vlc all lower case right?
<AD_> yes
<dangertux> AD_: It could be, though that's not necessarily the case
<AD_> my system is brand new, I just finished assembling it yesterday, no OS was installed on the HDD
<AD_> but I am thinking at the AMD CPU
<dangertux> AD_: Well, that doesn't necessarily mean anything, different hardware is more compatible with Linux than other hardware.
<dangertux> AD_: It's most likely a graphical issue if you're noticing issues with freezing at boot, the networking issue might be a chipset issue, but probably not the processor
<AD_> I have one ASROCK MB with the new onboard ATI grphic card
<dangertux> AD_:  Question, did you do a sudo apt-get upgrade after you installed the OS?
<AD_> I raan the upgrade manager, also strange behavior, I clicked update and the progress bar was not moving at all, after 2 min. I closed everything, I went back and noticed that all the updates had been installed
<dangertux> AD_: Hmm, I don't use software center. Do me a favor try the following.
<AD_> ok
<dangertux> AD_: click on system in the upper right hand portion of the screen (near the clock)
<dangertux> AD_: system settings*
<dangertux> AD_: you may have to right click on the little double arrow icon
<dangertux> AD_:  I'm sorry not double arrow but gear
<dangertux> AD_:  it should look like a little wheel.
<AD_> i am in the settings
<dangertux> AD_:  okay now click software sources
<AD_> ok
<dangertux> AD_: and under the tab that says Ubuntu software
<dangertux> AD_: make sure that there is a checkbox in the universe and multiverse repositories
<dangertux> I really need to reinstall an 11.10 VM lol doing this from google images stinks :-(
<AD_> there is not such options
<AD_> 4 of them:
<AD_> canonincal
<AD_> community maintained
<AD_> proprietary drivers
<AD_> sw restricted by copyright
<dangertux> AD_: are the first 2 checked?
<AD_> the 4 are checked
<dangertux> AD_: Okay now I officially give up lol. There should be no reason that vlc is not available
<dangertux> Does anyone who is currently running a copy of Oneiric amd64 have any issues installing the package vlc? lol
<AD_> perhaps changin server helps?
<AD_> Main server?
<dangertux> AD_: You can try but it shouldn't
<dangertux> AD_: they are rsynce'd to eachother I beleive
<dangertux> brb stealing my wife's laptop she has oneiric amd64 lol
<AD_> believe it or not, it is now installing, after I changed server
<dangertux> AD_: Try with the Main server option, though I just tried to install the vlc package on my wife's Ubuntu 11.10 amd64 and it worked fine :-/
<dangertux> AD_: Maybe it was just not available on your mirror
<AD_> sad
<dangertux> AD_: well at least it's installing now lol
<AD_> tell me another thing, everything I do, it asks me the psw
<AD_> how can I get rid of this?
<AD_> I am the admin
<AD_> installation completed
<AD_> I am going to eat something, if you can, can you tell me about the psw?
<dangertux> AD_:  Oh yeah it's going to do that
<dangertux> AD_: because you'ren ot root, you're a sudoer so you have the ability to run commands as root, but you are not root yourself. It's a security feature and is best left alone.
<dangertux> AD_:  If you really want to get into messing with that you can type man sudoers in a terminal and it will tell you how to configure your sudoers file so you aren't prompted for a password.
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-02-05
<grr> hi all
<Culiforge> Hello, was working with some others yesterday to get a broken install running.. reinstalled grub... had to run, now neither install will boot.
<coalwater> hi Culiforge
<coalwater> does grub start up ? or does it fail
<coalwater> do u get a grub rescue or something?
<Culiforge> coalwater, grub starts
<Culiforge> rescue/recovery won't finish boot either
<coalwater> does it show the operating systems list  correctly ?
<Culiforge> as far as I can tell... nothing glaringly obvious is different from when it was booting correctly
<Culiforge> http://paste.ubuntu.com/829922/
<Culiforge> coalwater, to give you some backstory... I installed an nvidia 8400gs and when I went down for restart to install the driver, that's when all the trouble started
<Culiforge> 10.04 btw
<coalwater> i have that same, it doesn't work as i wish it would but it works
<coalwater> did u install from the drivers thingy?
<coalwater> additional drivers or w/e
<Culiforge> thingy? you mean the restricted drivers? yes
<coalwater> can u start a terminal at least?
<Culiforge> i'm in a live env atm and yes I can term and mount the disks
<coalwater> i would try to rename the xorg.conf and see if it will start
<coalwater> like mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.backup or something
<Culiforge> I don't want to sound terse, so please excuse if I do... but I've tried that
<coalwater> full path is /etc/X11/xorg.conf in case u dontk now
<coalwater> hm
<coalwater> ko
<coalwater> ok*
<Culiforge> I've got a list of things that I have tried so i'll let you know as they come ok?
<Culiforge> nomodeset in grub boot param, glxpayload..
<Culiforge> reinstall grub.. update grub..
<coalwater> well, nvidia usually takes the old xorg as backup, did u try to restore it temporarily
<Culiforge> did'nt have an old xorg unless nvidia put it somewher I don't know about
<coalwater> it should be xorg.conf.bak or something like that
<Culiforge> there;s an xorg failsafe there...
<Culiforge> under etc/X11/
<Culiforge> xorg.conf.failsafe is full name
<coalwater> hm yea i have that one too, idk whats it for though
<Culiforge> it's the same format as the conf and appears to have generic vanilla values
<coalwater> u could try it, and hope that it disables the nvidia driver for now
<Culiforge> fbdev instead of nvidia driver
<Culiforge> so rename it then and .bak the orig?
<coalwater> yea, but take backup from the current one, also just use cp not mv
<coalwater> o ok
<coalwater> yea
<coalwater> sry missed ur last line
<Culiforge> just did it through gui.. all seems ok
<coalwater> what i hate about this process,, is that u reboot after every change lol
<Culiforge> yeah, and on a fail.. (too many of 'em) have to reload the live os just to communicate.. :)
<Culiforge> alright, be back in a few ...
<Culiforge> coalwater, back... no love there
<coalwater> sad lol
<coalwater> it fails on the gui starting up right?
<coalwater> u said even recovery fails, u cant even run a root terminal ?
<Culiforge> I get the ugly bootsplash and then a 'loading please wait'
<Culiforge> right
<coalwater> that's strange
<Culiforge> if I esc during that I get a plymouth .pid error
<Culiforge> was working with a couple ppl yesterday and chroot'd and all kinds of fancy stuff. reinstalled grub now i've got 2 broken installs.. same behavior with both
<Culiforge> i'm not complaining, we just didn't get a chance to follow up
<coalwater> you mean here on the irc?
<Culiforge> yeah
<Culiforge> this has been a rough going project so far.. get on the channel about 5 or 6 am, post quetion, explain what's been done, what started it try a few things, then it's usually me who runs out of time and has to go.
<coalwater> im reading it
<Culiforge> there may be some in the nvidia channel as well as ubuntu
<coalwater> yea maybe
<Culiforge> coalwater, well, in standard style.. 2 1/2 hrs and now it's family time on sunday morning.. I'll try and be back later today
<Culiforge> coalwater, thanks for looking into this for me
<coalwater> np, hope it gets fixed at some point lol
<Culiforge> indeed
<Culiforge> I'm coming up on 2 weeks behind on my work. :) :(
<coalwater> is ur home and system 1 partition
<coalwater> or separate?
<Culiforge> one
<coalwater> yea , well i learned to split them lol, allows reinstallation without loosing a lot of stuff
<Culiforge> I'm goin to do the same once I get recovered from this
<Culiforge> anywho, gotta run
<coalwater> take care
<Culiforge> you too
<chet_> Hi all, i seem to be experiencing really poor wireless internet since installing 11.10, I have an intel PRO Wireless 5100 AGN, any ideas what's the problem anyone?
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-01-28
<Bealox> Hi Guys, does anyone know how to change the file name in the magnet-url, before start downloading the file? I'm using rtorrent
<Bealox>  I tried to change "dn"(display name) attribute in the magnet link, but it didn't work
<r4y> I need help for installing pepper for chrome or chromium, where do I get it from?
<mysteriousdarren> http://www.google.com/search?q=pepper+for+chrome+&oq=pepper+for+chrome+&sugexp=chrome,mod=13&sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8
<Unit193> It's not exactly nice to do that, and doesn't give you https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/ as easily.
<mysteriousdarren> right posted wrong thing
<mysteriousdarren> anyway
<Unit193> Comes with Chrome, don't exactly know how to get it in chromium, guessing a link in the plugins dir, but I use nither.
<r4y> I am not sure where I went wrong, but I used that link.
<Unit193> r4y: ^^
<r4y> I don't care which I use
<Unit193> http://www.adobe.com/products/about-flash.html doesn't show 11.5?
<r4y> I need to mess around for a sec, sorry
<r4y> I need to log out and back into Unity
<r4y> I am using gnome
<r4y> I can't chrome in the Ubuntu Software Center to un-install it and start over
<r4y> I can't find chrome there I meant to say
<r4y> It's installed but that was after also trying to see if I could get flash to work
<r4y> until I found out flash is no longer supported
<r4y> well adobe flash that is
<r4y> should I do sudo apt-get remove chrome?
<Unit193> sudo apt-get purge google-chrome*  should remove any of the versions.
<r4y> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<r4y> linux-headers-3.2.0-29 linux-headers-3.2.0-29-generic-pae
<r4y> I just auto removed them
<r4y> Virtual packages like 'google-chrome' can't be removed
<r4y> dang, I think I may need to start over from scratch, I was also hoping to get Ubuntu 12 to be like Ubuntu 10 gnome as well but I am just asking for too much lol
<r4y> Meaning I added a lot of gnome related packages
<r4y> perhaps I messed this up with that
<Unit193> Wouldn't really think so, but I'm not a user of chrome or Gnome. :P
<r4y> no scatch that I forgot the star
<r4y> I really prefer firefox and had Firefox 3.6 with flash 10.03 or was it 10.04 working from a folder
<r4y> on Ubuntu 10.04
<r4y> OK, un-installed
<r4y> Will I need to reboot before checking to see whether online videos will play?
<Unit193> Just make sure all browser windows were closed.
<r4y> Including Firefox?, because I am using Chazilla right now
<r4y> I will be back to make sure
<r4y> I need to start over with a certain package. I somehow missed agreeing to something which I think was for Ubuntu restricted extras and I don't remember how but it just happened yesterday night after installing
<r4y> Maybe I should ask this question instead, are there videos on youtube that require flash to work and some that don't?
<r4y> I read many links on Google and my head is spinning from all I read
<Unit193> If you are using HTML5, yep.  http://youtube.com/html5
<r4y> How do I find out?, using Firefox?, and or chrome? or?
<Unit193> Typically can tell if you right click on the video.
<r4y> wait so join the html.5 trial?
<Unit193> Up to you.
<r4y> h.264 has a ! next to it
<r4y> I am petting my cat who normally likes to out so I only have one hand right now
<r4y> where would chrome be located in the file system?
<r4y> never mind
<r4y> Note: This article only applies to Windows and Mac.
<r4y> https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/flash-113-doesnt-load-video-firefox
<r4y> I am running Firefox 18
<r4y> I don't have realplayer installed
<IveBeenBit> #ubuntu
<r4y> I am going to attempt this, I will be back
<E3D3> Hi, I try to make a backup of my whole system to a tar on an external drive but because of ext3 it can't grow bigger than 4GB. How can I solve this ?
<geirha> ext3 has no such limit. FAT32 does, however
<geirha> (ext3 does have a filesize limit, but it's much higher than 4G)
<E3D3> Sorry, I think you're right and that my external disk is FAT32
<geirha> is formatting it to ext[2-4] an option?
<geirha> If you only intend to be using it from Ubuntu, that would be the easy way out.
<geirha> Well, linux systems in general
<E3D3> No, its a big backup disk, I wanted it compatible with old Windows stuff and choose FAT32 although I have also with video's the same issue
<E3D3> Can I make multiple tar's while backupping ?
<geirha> Hm. GNU tar (the one on Ubuntu), has a ton of options. There *might* be an option for that.
<geirha> Though after a quick perusing of the man-page, I think not.
<geirha> Perhaps using a backup-utility, such as the pre-installed deja-dup will be the easiest option then.
<Spaxys> Hi, I'm having problems with adobe flash (fullscreen hd on youtube) on Ubuntu 12.04, have tried using HTML5 instead with no improvement. Also reinstalled flash with no improvement. Any suggestions?
<Spaxys> Should add that I've got the same problem on both Chromium and Firefox, and using Fluxbox as window manager.
<r4y> I am running Ubuntu 12.04 and with youtube a lot of videos are flash so for the setup I have those videos don't work on Firefox but the html5 videos do work. Is there a way to be able to watch both in one browser?, Or at least a way to use one browser for flash videos and the rest that are html5 in another browser?
<r4y> For some reason Google Chrome will not play either types of videos, but Firefox 18 will play html5 video but not flash
<r4y> I should leave so I can keep experimenting on this, bye
<erictheevil> ok, so I am trying to put ubuntu on an old gateway pc built for windows me, currently running xp. p3 1ghz intel 82815 chipset 384 mb ram, any ideas on a good distro to try?
<erictheevil> going once
<mikeross> workstation 8 has been installing wmware tools in ubuntu with easy install for so long, is this normal
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-01-29
<nihil_2013> Is it possible to download the entire Ubuntu Wiki for offline use without using a morally unacceptable amount of bandwidth?
<geirha> nihil_2013: Good question. Try asking #ubuntu-wiki or #ubuntu-doc
<geirha> I'd also be interested to know what the answer will be
<nihil_2013> Thanks :-)
<lagreca> Hi! Pepperflash's Chrome Stable is showing colored artifacts when playing youtube videos. Can it be solved? Thanks. PS: UBUNTU 12.04.1
<lagreca> The same doesn't happen in unity 2d.
<ShadowAkira> Hello! To whom can i talk? I have  a problem adding new screen resolution to ubuntu :(
<holstein> !ask | ShadowAkira
<ubot2> ShadowAkira: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<holstein> ShadowAkira: i would just install and try arandr
<ShadowAkira> oh! nice :P After using cvt, xrandr --newmode and --addmode i kinda got stuck with the following error X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<ShadowAkira>   Major opcode of failed request:  141 (RANDR)
<ShadowAkira>   Minor opcode of failed request:  18 (RRAddOutputMode)
<ShadowAkira>   Serial number of failed request:  55
<ShadowAkira>   Current serial number in output stream:  56
<holstein> ShadowAkira: i would try arandr
<holstein> ShadowAkira: sometimes i use a live CD such as knoppix to setup the desktop/desktops, and i copy the xorg.conf
<r4y> I fixed my problem
<r4y> I was able fix the whole flash and html5 video problem with both Ubuntu 12 and 10 and the answers are different
<r4y> For Ubuntu 12 I installed synaptic package manager and completely removed flash but left ubuntu restricted extras
<r4y> for ubuntu 10 somehow there was a file under usr/lib/ called flash-plugin and when I had followed what to do from this link:
<r4y> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linuxquestions-org-member-success-stories-23/getting-flash-plug-in-to-work-with-older-cpus-4175420481/
<r4y> I missed that I needed to put it into usr/lib/flash-plugin and thoughtlessly put it under usr/lib/firefox and usr/lib/mozilla-firefox and usr/lib/mozilla
<r4y> this time I had to delete the file called flash-plugin and make a folder called flash-plugin and put libflashplayer.so file as suggsted in the link I just posted and bam Ubuntu 10.04 works with all videos
<Unit193> ...Can't you just install adobe-flashplugin from the partner repos?  That's always worked for me, and pulls in security updates as well.
<r4y> nope
<r4y> Maybe now I can, but atleast I have a way around the problems I was having
<r4y> I should try that out
<r4y> I will be back
<r4y> OK, to make this test work out I had to hand remove what I copied and did in the filesystem and make sure a youtube video didn't work
<r4y> What exactly should I install?, Do I use the Ubuntu software Center? or Synaptic Package Manager?, Also I am running Ubuntu 10.04
<r4y> Will I be using the flash installer and then going to the adobe site? or?
<Unit193> !partner | Add that if you don't have it already, then adobe-flashplugin
<ubot2> Add that if you don't have it already, then adobe-flashplugin: Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<r4y> so don't go to the adobe website at all?
<Unit193> Nope.
<r4y> I need to make sure I am clear on what you are saying
<r4y> So install the flash installer then install the package adobe-flashplugin both from
<r4y> ubuntu software center
<Unit193> Only adobe-flashplugin.
<r4y> flash 19 version 11? or installer?, or non free?, sorry ha ha ha
<r4y> I meant flash 10 version 11
<r4y> I think you mean flash 10 version 11
<r4y> Or you mean from synaptic
<r4y> OK, I see sorry
<r4y> Um, I need to go because I am using chatzilla which is a firefox plugin just to make sure this goes as planned.
<Unit193> 11.2.202.261-0lucid1, should be.
<r4y> OK, sorry I messed up and had to start over
<r4y> so the package is adobe-flashplugin
<r4y> ?
<r4y> Is that all that you suggested to do?
<Unit193> Yep.
<r4y> OK, here is where I am at
<r4y> This video plays for instance:
<r4y> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tf1r-oPpkmI
<r4y> but this video doesn't:
<r4y> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5Otla5157c
<r4y> Checking filesystem
<Unit193> Yep, first is html5, second is flash.
<r4y> There is no folder called flash-plugin
<Unit193> You can see the packages list with  dpkg -L adobe-flashplugin
<r4y> My computer got slow for a second trying to look at the filesystem but no greying out sorry
<r4y> I need to check something
<r4y> And there is no file called flash-plugin under usr/lib/
<r4y> OK, sorry
<r4y> Ah
<r4y> The folder is called adobe-flashplugin not flash-plugin
<r4y> Mabe that is the problem
<r4y> I am going to rename it
<Unit193> http://pastebin.com/cSdAt1Yb That's what I have, and it works.
<Unit193> There are a few alternatives.rc links to it.
<r4y> http://pastebin.com/zw1NCaiD
<r4y> Right I remember seeing links but I didn't mess with any of them and didn't know how or if I should
<Unit193> ls -lh /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/  points back to where it should for me.
<r4y> http://pastebin.com/Kbvas89r
<Unit193> You restarted firefox, and no flash?  Weird.  Any other browsers installed?
<r4y> Yes Chrome and Chromium
<Unit193> Which should have their own.
<r4y> Completely remove with synaptic package manager?
<Unit193> Chromium use pepperflash or no?
<r4y> I don't know, but chrome should but neither worked for me
<Unit193> And no, they shouldn't mess it up.
<Unit193> Something is very weird...
<r4y> I should run a test with them for the videos I have shown again just in case I guess
<Unit193> Well, if you don't pull it up, whatever method you used the first time...
<r4y> None of them play
<r4y> Maybe Ubuntu 10.04 has to use the path /usr/lib/flash-plugin where as Ubuntu 12.04 uses a different path?, Or I am not sure but it's what worked for me
<r4y> I use the command gksudo nautilus to make that change under the filesystem so I don't make the wrong mistake
<r4y> Well, I don't know what's going on but you are better then me at Linux so I don't want to ramble and talk in circles, LOL
<r4y> TY for trying, perhaps if you were sitting behind this keybaord things would be a different story
<Unit193> So wondering, why are you sticking with Lucid?  If you don't like Unity, have you checked out the others?
<r4y> I just don't want to go there. I don't want to make war at all, it's really not in my nature, I just like it better because of reasons
<r4y> I don't want to feel as if I can't change but that's how some would feel about this choice of mine
<r4y> It's easier to make launchers for one
<r4y> The layout is the same, lol
<r4y> appearance is how I want it
<r4y> and other little things I can't remember but there are reasons I am sure
<Unit193> Well, just thinking that support ends in April...
<r4y> I know, well there is also the spin off but I haven't tried it
<Unit193> MATE?  If I were you and liked Gnome, I'd just take a quick look at LXDE or Xfce. :)
 * Unit193 just giving ideas. :)
<r4y> I can't find the link I had
<r4y> Ya, there a lot of options out there
<r4y> http://ubuntu-gs-remix.sourceforge.net/p/download/
<r4y> Well this is the link I remember:
<r4y> http://ubuntu-gs-remix.sourceforge.net/p/home/
<r4y> I think I should start trying these out
<r4y> Any links I should follow for your suggestions?
<r4y> Sorry for my bad typing
<Unit193> If I were going to stick with *ubuntu, I'd get something official, like...
<Unit193> !lubuntu
<ubot2> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Unit193> !xubuntu
<ubot2> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Unit193> !kubuntu
<ubot2> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<r4y> I tried kde and wasn't happy but maybe I am wrong, no it was on Ubuntu it's self from the packages, not a CD of kde Ubuntu
<r4y> I am not sure though
<r4y> It was terminal based or something
<Unit193> Everyone has their own preferences, mine would be different than yours, so KDE may very well not be for you. :)
<r4y> AM I wrong?, is there any gui user friendness to the kde version of Ubuntu?
<r4y> I mean by default
<r4y> not just ui
<Unit193> Kubuntu, http://kubuntu.org
<r4y> I bookmarked it already, I will look sorry
<r4y> Ah, I guess I was wrong then
<r4y> OK, I should start trying, TY for the help
<Unit193> Sure thing!  Hope you find one you like!
<Unit193> Try a few live cds, see if you can find one.
<r4y> I will
<r4y> Have a good day
<Unit193> You as well.
<r4y> TY
<r4y> I am looking for Ubuntu GNOME Shell Remix 12.04 (((torrent))) to test out
<r4y> Is this a trustworthy link
<r4y> https://torrentz.eu/ub/ubuntu+12.04+gnome+shell+remix-q
<Unit193> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes/12.10?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=ubuntu-gnome-12.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent That should be.
<Unit193> http://ftp.acc.umu.se/mirror/gnome.org/misc/ubuntu-gnome-remix/
<r4y> Well I was hoping for version 12.04 bing long term then again I wonder about this
<r4y> What do you think about support of Ubuntu 12.04 for this version compared to 12.10?, Is it perhaps like the Long Term releases of the normal Ubuntu or maybe it will not matter in the long run?
<Unit193> It would appear that it isn't, not listed on their site and I'd guess Gnome shell would be more complete in the newer version anyway.
 * Unit193 doesn't know, never used gnome-shell.
<Unit193> According to their channel topic at #ubuntu-gnome, 12.10 was their first release.
<r4y> http://ubuntu-gs-remix.sourceforge.net/p/home/
<r4y> Look
<r4y> LOL, who knows
<r4y> I think I will go with 12.10 I guess but I am unsure about this
<r4y> TY, and I will be trying the other versions you suggested to atleast see ifI might like
<r4y> I also want to try Debian
<r4y> And mint and Mandrivia
<r4y> TY for the torrent link
<r4y> Bye
<r4y> Ah, the file is going to be 810.9 MiB, aren't CDs only 700 MiBs?
<Unit193> Yes.
<r4y> Well, I have 3 options maybe. Virtually, or ysb, or DVD
<Unit193> You can try a USB boot.
<r4y> usb not ysb sorry
<r4y> I don't know if I have any dvds so if I like it maybe, but until after I try other distros so I don't waiste disks
<r4y> I meant discs
<r4y> or maybe that was right
<r4y> Well, ayways TY again
<r4y> Darkxst from the #ubuntu-gnome channel said that was a different project
<r4y> He also said to wait for gnome-shell 3.8 release
<r4y> Because that is what I want he thinks perhaps.
<r4y> I won't know until then, so until then I will try out different distros including the torrent you helped me get with the link you posted to try out and the other releases you suggested trying
<r4y> I need to go TY for the help again
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-01-30
<IveBeenBit> If I'm trying to format a USB flash drive from the command line, should the drive be mounted or unmounted?
<AnthonyUK> im a newbie but i read this just an hour ago...
<AnthonyUK> " In Linux the floppy drive or other device must be "mounted". That means basically, incorporating it temporarily into your Linux file system or, in other words, telling Linux that it is a file to be written to or copied from."
<AnthonyUK> source: http://www.linux.org/article/view/linux-file-systems
<AnthonyUK> farther down that page I think it mentions the importance of unmounting drives before shuting down as shuting down unmounnted drives can cause file system to be trashed
<AnthonyUK> shutting down mounted drives *
<AnthonyUK> hope that helps
<IveBeenBit> AnthonyUK, thanks. Yeah I have been searching for it, but last night I was trying it both ways and it did not want to format. I wound up having to download a graphical doohickey to do it, but I want to learn other ways as well.
<duanedesign> IveBeenBit: hello
<duanedesign> IveBeenBit: i just formatted a usb drive the other day. I think I found the guide I used. http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17001/how-to-format-a-usb-drive-in-ubuntu-using-gparted/
<duanedesign> IveBeenBit: you can also use the app 'Dish Utility' installed by default. Gparted used in the previous guide mentioned needs to be installed. http://askubuntu.com/questions/68809/how-to-format-a-usb-or-external-drive
<duanedesign> IveBeenBit:  the second guide seems pretty easy.
<duanedesign> lots of pictures too :)
<IveBeenBit> duanedesign, I actually finally accomplished it with gparted in fact, but am frustrated that I couldn't get it to work in the terminal. I'm trying to get better at CLI stuff so when I run into a problem, I tend to keep beating my head against the wall and asking questions until I solve it.
<IveBeenBit> Also I'm trying to learn the file system. The idea of mounting stuff confuses me a bit. Like mounting external drives, mounting IMG files and so forth.
<duanedesign> IveBeenBit: it is a little bit of a learning curve but once you get used to the terminsl you will love it.
<IveBeenBit> duanedesign, right. I keep telling myself that. So can I ask you about mounting/unmounting a USB drive, as an example?
<duanedesign> IveBeenBit: I had this page bookmarked. i hope it helps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<IveBeenBit> Just glancing at it, I think it will. I'll give it a thorough read shortly. Thank you.
<duanedesign> Their is a link a t the botom to a page for usbs
<duanedesign> IveBeenBit: yeah it is a bit wordy :)
<AnthonyUK> anyone know of an easy to follow guide for sharing folders so win7 can see them, previously i had a win7 homeserver and all of the shares were not passworded and read only
<duanedesign> AnthonyUK: let me see if I have  guide bokmarked on that.....
<AnthonyUK> cool i think i got chmod down so i can make it so anyone can view the file in linux, just gota get my head around samba now
<AnthonyUK> after that i gota mount my 2 x 1TB ntfs drives
<duanedesign> I had this bookmarked....Hope it helps. I think I also have one specifically on Samba http://www.7tutorials.com/how-access-ubuntu-shared-folders-windows-7
<AnthonyUK> TY duanadesign
<duanedesign> AnthonyUK: whaat verion of Ubuntu are you running?
<AnthonyUK> ubuntu 12.04 lts server edition
<duanedesign> AnthonyUK: aha, i think this was written for 12.04 and has a lot of good links https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba
<duanedesign> AnthonyUK: I have a few other links. I dont want to overwhelm you with links(info). If you run into any specific questions let me know and i will look and see what I got.
<IveBeenBit> duanedesign: Official librarian of #ubuntu-beginners
<duanedesign> i leave my irc client connected all the time so I might not always be at the keyboard. Feel free to leave me a msg and i will get back to you asap
<duanedesign> I have managed to accumulate quite a big bookmark collection :)
<AnthonyUK> bk hehe will do duanedesign
<adamshumpisxxx> Anyone online who's knowledgeable with MATE?
<adamshumpisxxx> Anyone online at all? Haha.
<ssdeol> hi
<ssdeol> hello everyone
<ssdeol> is there anybody can help me changing ftp user password on ubuntu ftp server???????
<ssdeol> is there anybody can help me changing ftp user password on ubuntu ftp server???????
<ssdeol> is there anybody can help me changing ftp user password on ubuntu ftp server???????
<Super_Dog> which ubuntu FTP server are you using?
<Super_Dog> There are many possibilities...
<duanedesign> hello Super_Dog
<duanedesign> Super_Dog: alot of people use filezilla because t is cross platform and a gui.
<duanedesign> Super_Dog: gftp has a command line and a gui version if you need a solution for your server and dont want, or need, a gui
<duanedesign> if you are implementing in a  cross platform enviroment filzilla is nice, it also supports sftp. If you are using Ubuntu Server and need a CLI solution gftp is a good choice. IMHO
<JonEdney> I'm often running into system freeze ups while running 12.10 on my HP laptop.  By freez ups I mean where the program I will be using (usually FireFox, XChat & Thunderbird) will darken to indicate they are not responding.
<JonEdney> I'm running an AMD A6-3420M 1.5 GHz Quad-Core on 8 GB Ram, on board graphics.  Anyone know how I could look into this?
 * IveBeenBit is away: Nobody's home!
<bizhanMona> HI I am planning to use ubuntu 12.10. What type of  utilities are available to get info on  hardware devices and configuration of the system? And changes to the system configuration, e.g hotplug? Thx
<holstein> bizhanMona: the live CD is nice
<holstein> bizhanMona: i usually just fire one of those up and test devices.. i run "lspci" and/or "lsusb" ...maybe "aplay -l" or "arecord -l"
<holstein> most things just work, but when they dont, it can be tricky
<bizhanMona> holstein: Thanks so much. I am also interested to know whether dbus provide those type of info, and if not is it possible to enable it? Thx
<holstein> bizhanMona: enable what?
<bizhanMona> holstein: okay so if there be any changes to the hardware configuration, e.g. usb insertion/removal. I get a notification through dbus. Sorry if it is not clear ....
<holstein> bizhanMona: you get whatever notifications the operating system have setup, or that you want to setup
<holstein> bizhanMona: usually, with the *buntu distros, you get a popup by default
<holstein> i dont know of one that doesnt, except ubuntuserver of cours
<holstein> course*
<holstein> bizhanMona: the live CD will let you see that.. its a nice resource to run a live CD and see pretty much exactly how the OS will run on your hardware
<bizhanMona> holstein: this exactly what I like to know. do you know the process(es) which detect and notify (i.e. pop window)? thx
<holstein> bizhanMona: you put it in, the system "sees" it, and does what it is supposed to do
<holstein> usually, auto-mounted or showing in the filemanager
<holstein> the "nuts and bolts" of this, i have not really looked into
<holstein> there is a package (or more) for notifications.. different notification systems notify differently
<bizhanMona> holstein: thank you so much you have been very helpful
<holstein> bizhanMona: cheers
 * IveBeenBit is back (gone 02:40:58)
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-01-31
<Revaski> Hello, I have a problem with running Ubuntu on my PC(12.10 &12.04). It always freezes and forces me to reboot the PC.
 * IveBeenBit is away: Nobody's home!
 * IveBeenBit is back (gone 04:38:12)
<Guest3385> hi all :)
<Guest3385> i wanna install ubuntu on my pc... but i'm too scared cause i don't know how to handle problems... can someone tell me more about ubuntu please?
<bizhanMona> HI does ubuntu  support "hald" daemon? thx
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-02-01
<anish1307i> hello i am new in devlopment has basic and working knowlage of programming language persuing finale year in BCA( bachlor of computer application) read the wiki of devlopment process still the question that a want to make career and open source software devloper wher to start as Bug track or MOTU as biginner in This comunity can any one help me...
<anish1307i> Question:hello i am new in devlopment has basic and working knowlage of programming language persuing finale year in BCA( bachlor of computer application) read the wiki of devlopment process still the question that a want to make career and open source software devloper wher to start as Bug track or MOTU as biginner in This comunity can any one help me...
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-02-02
<r4y> Unit193 I should recap what I think happened, but I guess I should install Ubuntu 12.04 before doing so but I want try the versions of Ubuntu I recently downloaded that I am still trying to upload
<r4y> I did a lot of messing around with flash on Ubuntu 12.04 before coming here for help from you. Thank you very much for talking to me and trying to help me.
<r4y> OK, so what I think happened was that I must have installed flash under one of these locations: usr/lib/firefox/plugins or usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<r4y> manually that is
<r4y> but I must not have kept up with it because there were 3 locations I knew about at the time
<r4y> It was suggested that this path be made: usr/lib/flash-plugin
<Unit193> Yeah, that's pretty much why it's best to update from repos.  You should/can try   sudo updatedb && locate libflashplayer
<r4y> but what happens is after loading a video the file libflashplayer I am sure that it gets copied to usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<r4y> And the same is true if it is put into this path: usr/lib/firefox-addons
<r4y> Also libflashplayer will work under the path: usr/lib/mozilla
<r4y> but for me it doesn't work under there 2 paths: usr/lib/mozilla-firefox and usr/lib/adobe-flash
<r4y> I meant these paths not there paths
<r4y> Anyways, so I added up the total possible paths and there are six paths, no wonder I am confused
<r4y> And I am not sure I agree with what you just said, but I want to agree. I tried every package I could to make this work without messing with the filesystem but I had to step in and do install flash manually
<r4y> My suggestion to anyone who has had the problems I had with not getting flash to work would be simular to what you said to do
<solarbob> I did a fresh install of ubuntu 12.10  recently. 2 days later I could not get in as if my password was changed. what did I do wrong?
<Unit193> r4y: Did you try to locate all flash plugin files?  Better command would be  sudo updatedb && locate -e flashplugin -e libflash | grep so
<r4y> Please answer his question
<r4y> I will copy your commands to try sometime
<Unit193> solarbob: Welp, did you have caps lock?  I would guess you made sure to type it right, and that no one else may have changed it?
<solarbob> nope. made sure of that
<Unit193> Also that the correct username is selected on login screen.
<Unit193> Could look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword as well.
<solarbob> made sure of that too
<solarbob> I installe over it " erased" did another fresh install
<r4y> I should go run some tests, I will be back, and I am sorry about what I said and am saying, thank you for the help Unit193
<solarbob> and used encryption this time
<r4y> OK, so here's what I think
<r4y> I am not sure about all this regarding Ubuntu 12
<r4y> But for me Ubuntu 10.04 flash 10.3 or it 10.2 is what works not flash 11.2
<r4y> and it has to be in one of these 2 paths out of 6 possibles paths because even though there are 4 paths out of 6 that will work 2 of those paths get the flash file copied to the one of the 2 other paths
<holstein> ubuntu 12.04?
<r4y> usr/lib/firefox/plugins and or usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<r4y> Ubuntu 10.04
<holstein> 11.2?
<r4y> 11.2 doesn't work for me
<holstein> ok.. flash 11.2.. gotcha
<holstein> r4y: for you?
<Unit193> r4y: Alrighty, what about linking from one location to the other, so if there are updates, you just replace one file?
<r4y> flash 10 works
<r4y> I am not sure about linking, it's not something I've got into all that much
<Unit193> Alrighty, well good that you got it.
<r4y> I remember linking for something and having it not work in the long run but I am not a Linux guru and that was along time ago
<r4y> I feel like someone needs to get this working right for Ubuntu 10.04 users. I mean I wonder how many Ubuntu 10.04 users know of this or don't have this problem or they don't know they have this problem with Ubuntu 10.04
<holstein> r4y: sure.. but that "someone" is adobe, and the wont
<r4y> I guess it doesn't matter since a lot of Ubuntu users have moved on to Ubuntu 12 so
<holstein> r4y: i use chrome, since the bundled flash in 32bit seems to work a bit better
<r4y> I think you are right they want people to be up to date with adobe flash
<Unit193> Indeed, security reasons.
<r4y> O well
<r4y> Well, that's all I can think to say about. Sorry for all the trouble and thank you for listening and being kind.
<r4y> Thank you both again for being cool
<Unit193> Heh, you're welcome, but didn't actually really help with your flash issue. :P
<r4y> Take care and have a nice night. Also to Unity193 I have tried both theremixes of Ubuntu Gnome. One didn't work because of my cpu and the other didn't have what I wanted. I have kubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386, lubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386, and xubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386 ready to be put onto a flash drive to try out
<Unit193> CPU?  Does it not support PAE?
<Unit193> grep pae /proc/cpuinfo
<r4y> Because of not having the hardware on this motherboard for 3d acceration I wasn't about to use one of the virtual programs, and another one I tried didn't work, but I think it was the one that didn't work with the cpu on this compute
<r4y> I don't know
<Unit193> Aha, alrighty.
<r4y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1599518/
<r4y> It's an emachines computer
<r4y> The graphics card is built into the motherboard and doesn't have a PCIe slot like my other motherboard has
<r4y> Just saying with regard to not being able to use the graphics card from that computer
<r4y> Because of the program called Test drive an Ubuntu ISO
<Unit193> Cool, at least the newer kernels will work. :)
<r4y> I tried virtualBox OSE, but I remember using VMWare before with success, but I think I had to signup to use VMWare
<r4y> Take care, bye
<r4y> Ah, OK, sorry I wasn't sure what you meant, duh, I needed to think about what you said. Too much stress I guess. I recently pulled my lower back but I am better today then yesterday.
<r4y> I've put too much abuse on my body over the years which is the problem, I have a know that will not go away but I think that knot is smaller then it used to be.
<r4y> Well, anyways, take care and thank you for the input
<r4y> One more thing. I had to un-install adobe-flashplugin in order for flash to work for me when using Ubuntu 10.04
<holstein> ?
<holstein> r4y: you got it working now?
<r4y> Yes
<holstein> r4y: so, everyting is fine, then?
<r4y> Ubuntu restricted extras is installed but nothing related to flash is installed otherwise other then flash 10.3 which I manually installed
<r4y> Yep, all is working now
<losticeberg> how can i get my wireless card working on ubuntu 12.1
<holstein> losticeberg: 12.10
<holstein> !broadcom
<losticeberg> yes
<holstein> !wifi
<ubot2> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ubot2> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<holstein> losticeberg: really depends on what you got
<holstein> losticeberg: i would just wire up to internet, and see if you get a notification about a restricted or extra driver
<losticeberg> i have a dell inspion 6000 ive 2 diffrent inturnal cards
<holstein> losticeberg: if not, then just follow the guides above... the top on is for broadcom
<holstein> losticeberg: the model of the laptop wont help
<holstein> losticeberg: its all about the chipset.. the links above show how to determine what you have and what you need
<losticeberg> thankyou that may actually help
<shieh> my synaptic package manager language changed to chinese.how can i fix it?
<shieh> no idea?
<Space-Duck> I'm currently running Mint 14 and I want to switch to Ubuntu... Can I install ubuntu without wiping out my /home directory (it's on it's on partition)? If so, how?
<unix1> can anyone tell me how to detect a probe or some type of attack with syslog?
<unix1> hello?
<fego> 4
<phillw> Hi, this a dumb n00b question, but why does launchpad refer to GPG keys as PGP?
<Unit193> Pretty Good Privacy is what it stands for, GNU/Privacy Guard is the opensource version, IIRC.
<Unit193> !gpg
<ubot2> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<phillw> Unit193: thanks
<phillw> Unit193: so, for the purposes of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom/Section2#Adding_your_GPG_key_to_your_Launchpad_account I need just tell them to click on the little yellow icon to the right of OpenPGP keys: Update OpenPGP keys
<Unit193> I'd say so, if that's what the interface is.
 * Unit193 heads of to clear drive of snow.
<phillw> Unit193: to be able to register bugs, it is required you have a GPG key on your LP account. This was news to me!
<phillw> we are snow free here now :)
<cprofitt> philballew: ping
 * IveBeenBit is away: Nobody's home!
 * IveBeenBit is back (gone 00:00:06)
<Unit193> !away | IveBeenBit
<ubot2> IveBeenBit: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<danny> any good websites to learn debian commands for terminal
<geirha> in less than a minute?
<Frim> Can anyone help install problems with Ubuntu 12.10?
<Frim> Ubuntu 12.
<wytsa> what is the problem?
<Frim> Ubuntu 12.10 doesn't complete the full installation from a burned ISO DVD disk while retrieving the language pack.
<wytsa> hmm not sure what to say atm
<wytsa> i just installed a 12.10 copy myself but can see what i canhelp with
<wytsa> but i was installing to a virtual comp not a regular one
<Frim> yea, I've been checking the forums.  I saw some thing about the splash screen  while install causing the problem.
<wytsa> there might have been an error on the disc in that section
<Frim> I'm using an old Compaq nx9010 laptop
<wytsa> did you select to update while installing?
<Frim> I used the check disk feature with Ubuntu before the install, and I checked the hard drive through bios.  Everything checked out OK.
<wytsa> in the setup did you select to update? and are you connected to the net on that laptop?
<Frim> Yes, I choose the update option first, than without, with complete erase for both, with password..nothing works.
<Frim> I'm connected online
<wytsa> hmm
<wytsa> im sure there are others here that could help alot more than me but i'll see what i can do
<wytsa> can you try the "try ubuntu" option and see if that will work?
<wytsa> not install to disc
<wytsa> but just try
<wytsa> you should be able to install after if it will get in on the try option
<Frim> I did try first, than install, but I keep ending up with an error page, with my cursor that continues to spin
<wytsa> so it does the same with both try and install?
<Frim> yes
<Frim> the files on the disk are situated the way the Ubuntu website suggest, so I believe the DVD is correctly burned.
<wytsa> im really not to sure what else is causing the issue
<Frim> Just a thought, initially, when I downloaded 12.10, I choose not to donate, but then went back to donate than download the second time.  Would that have had an affect on the download?
<wytsa> but it would seem that ether the files on the disc are having an issue with being read or it is something else
<wytsa> not that i am aware of
<Frim> I don't know.
<Frim> thanks for your help
<wytsa> sorry i could not help much more
<Frim_Fram> thanks anyway, glad it was able to work you...I'll get it envetually
<Frim> Ubuntu 12.10 doesn't complete the full installation from a burned ISO DVD disk while retrieving the language pack.  I'm using an old Compaq nx9010 laptop. I used the check disk feature with Ubuntu before the install, and I checked the hard drive through bios. Everything checked out OK.  Yes, I choose the update option first, than without, with complete erase for both, with password..nothing works
<phillw> Frim: can you please run the self test on the DVD to ensure everything is there correctly, the loss of a byte or two, can create real problems.
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-02-03
<Kentrel> Is Aptitude a better tool to fix messed up packages. It's offering me solutions. Should I take them?
<Frim> I ran the self test, and it said that the disc was ok.  Is there a way to install Ubuntu 12.10 without the language packs?
<Frim> 	I ran the self test, and it said that the disc was ok. Is there a way to install Ubuntu 12.10 without the language packs?
<holstein> Frim: sure.. just dont install the language packs
<holstein> or, install and remove what you dont want
<holstein> Frim: i usually just install, and select *not* to install updates or anything extra during the install process
<holstein> just install from the disc, and then after install i get languge packs or codecs or upgrades
<Gone> thanks..I'll try that
<JonEdney> Hey everyone.  I have /home and / on seperate partitions.  If I put the 12.10 CD back in to re-install, and select reformat for / but not /home, would that reinstall 12.10, but leave my homedir alone?
<scribawf> Facebook fails to run games need update for flash but have latest, any help on this? Please
